# Koosh's Throwback Classics and Fire Joints



## mastakoosh (Dec 28, 2007)

i put up a link earlier and had an idea. start a thread with classic cuts that i liked back in the day and still listen to today. i listen to a lot of old school stuff because some of the new shit lacks something. dont get me wrong i still like some new artists. also feel free to put up links on here of videos you guys like, even if its a new track, or any genre of music too. 2 of my favorite artists - big and pac

YouTube - 2Pac, Notorious BIG - Runnin' (Dying to Live) (Uncensored)


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 28, 2007)

damn this is that fire, i have been looking for this song forever. i love this fuckin song. dear mr president send more troops haha. p.s. sorry for the double post.

YouTube - 2pac Letter 2 Tha President


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 29, 2007)

well i guess no one is checking this shit out lol. this is some more fire and i will put it up even though no one is checkin it out haha. because i love music and someone is bound to see these from my point of view. blaze your shit and chill to some good tunes.

YouTube - Common - The Corner


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 1, 2008)

okay i am gonna take you on a journey that influenced me and hip hop. this is a legend who influenced a lot of shit today. when i was younger i would listen in my room with headphones for hours. 

YouTube - Eric B. & Rakim - In The Ghetto 

YouTube - Eric B. & Rakim - Juice (Know The Ledge)


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 1, 2008)

okay how bout some WEEZY, AKON, WYCLEF, NEW HOT JOINT TO ME LOL. anybody got any contributions or songs they think are hot? and the fuckin WU baby!!

YouTube - Wu-Tang Clan - C.R.E.A.M. 
YouTube - Wyclef Jean featuring Akon, Lil Wayne, and Niia-Sweetest Girl (Dollar Bill)


----------



## DreamWorld (Jan 2, 2008)

When you said "old school shit" I was expecting 60's classic rock like the Beatles, Hendrix or Janis Joplin! 

I like rap too, though. Old school shiat!!

YouTube - Eazy E - Real Muthaphuckkin "G"s (explicit version)

..and just for good measure: YouTube - Tupac freestyle


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 2, 2008)

DreamWorld said:


> When you said "old school shit" I was expecting 60's classic rock like the Beatles, Hendrix or Janis Joplin!
> 
> I like rap too, though. Old school shiat!!
> 
> ...


 lol yeah no doubt, i actually was gonna put that same eazy e joint up. it was one of my favorite from when he was beefin with dre. glad you visited this thread and stick around and post whatever type of video you like. plus rep to you for the eazy shit haha. hope more people stop by. i love ole skool rap and some new shit. i also love many types of music.pac is one of my favorite artists also.


----------



## Reprogammed (Jan 2, 2008)

YouTube - MF Doom-? (Featuring Kurious)
YouTube - Del Tha Funkee Homosapien Ft. KU - Proto Culture


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Reprogammed said:


> YouTube - MF Doom-? (Featuring Kurious)
> YouTube - Del Tha Funkee Homosapien Ft. KU - Proto Culture


 hell yeah thanks for those videos. been a while since i have heard some del. here is a track i was feelin in 07, and for evrybody in the dirty dirty- 

YouTube - Lil KeKe ft. Birdman - Im A G check this shit out. even if birdman does kiss weezy on the lips haha. and some more south shit from one of my favorites-face 

YouTube - Never Seen a Man Cry - Scarface


----------



## Reprogammed (Jan 2, 2008)

Good choices, mate!

I'm waked and baked, so I figure let's get some Suga in da mix:
YouTube - RAPPERS DELIGHT / Sugar Hill Gang
Maybe some Pac?
YouTube - 2 Pac & Dr Dre - California Love


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 3, 2008)

Reprogammed said:


> Good choices, mate!
> 
> I'm waked and baked, so I figure let's get some Suga in da mix:
> YouTube - RAPPERS DELIGHT / Sugar Hill Gang
> ...


 alright some good stuff there and thanks for stoppin by again. here is another legend and my philosophy- 

YouTube - Jay Z-Dead Presidents


----------



## Reprogammed (Jan 4, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> alright some good stuff there and thanks for stoppin by again. here is another legend and my philosophy-
> 
> YouTube - Jay Z-Dead Presidents


Awesome song. 
Since it's hard to get better than Z, how 'bout more Z? 

Personal favorite: YouTube - 99 PROBLEMS


----------



## Hiesman (Jan 4, 2008)

keke ripped that shit... real talk... birdman wasn bout nothin on that track... like usual... but whatsup with no nas?? nas anything nas... nas b4 jay z any day....

one mic.. made you look...new york state of mind... the list goes on and on... and ether too... go on youtube look up ether by nas... nas ripped jay z to shreds and jay z knows nas did thats why jay tried to squash the beef cuz he knew nas won.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 4, 2008)

Hiesman said:


> keke ripped that shit... real talk... birdman wasn bout nothin on that track... like usual... but whatsup with no nas?? nas anything nas... nas b4 jay z any day....
> 
> one mic.. made you look...new york state of mind... the list goes on and on... and ether too... go on youtube look up ether by nas... nas ripped jay z to shreds and jay z knows nas did thats why jay tried to squash the beef cuz he knew nas won.


 yes sir mr hiesman, dont even worry haha. we are gonna get to many more legends nas, mobb deep, scarface, weezy f, saigon, papoose, boosie, krs, dre, em, dmx, n.w.a many many more. i could put videos up for days oh yeah biggie is gonna be there too. of course birdman was a little weak but isnt he always, must be from all that kissin weezy haha. p.s. on one more note some of these dudes aint legends yet but they are part of the future.

YouTube - Nas -One Mic = classic 

YouTube - Shook Ones = some of my favorite from capital p and havoc.


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 4, 2008)

YouTube - Ahmad - Back in the Day

Undeniable Claaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasic... =]


----------



## DreamWorld (Jan 4, 2008)

Speaking of Jay-Z..

YouTube - Jay-Z and Eminem - Renegade

Zion I
YouTube - Zion-I Silly Puddy

Love Zion I. Too bad all I can find are live performances.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 4, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> YouTube - Ahmad - Back in the Day
> 
> Undeniable Claaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasic... =]





DreamWorld said:


> Speaking of Jay-Z..
> 
> YouTube - Jay-Z and Eminem - Renegade
> 
> ...


 hey guys, thanks for stoppin by. moon i was thinkin of this song the other day. and dream, this em and jay song is one of my favorite collabo's. great additions here. everyone feel free to post songs and videos that you want everyone to hear.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 4, 2008)

Hehe, funny to see other ppl smoke to youtube vids... here's a link to one i listen to a lot, since you like old skool The Notorious B.I.G. - Dead Wrong oh also this is some good listening as well wayne marshall-legalize ganja 

check it out,
peace


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jan 5, 2008)

A little bit of Phi Life Cypher goes a long way:
YouTube - Phi-Life-Cypher - Herbaholics


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 5, 2008)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> Hehe, funny to see other ppl smoke to youtube vids... here's a link to one i listen to a lot, since you like old skool The Notorious B.I.G. - Dead Wrong oh also this is some good listening as well wayne marshall-legalize ganja
> 
> check it out,
> peace


 dead wrong is the shit. haha when he says your brother wanted me to fuck em from the back but smalls dont get down like that. first time i heaRD wayne marshall song but i like it, the world need to legalize ganja, ganja ganj ganj ganja. there is no video to this song but i had it on a mixtape in my car and think this shit is hot weezy, ransom, r ross. ransom kills this shit along with weezy. 

YouTube - lil wayne - clear da scene


----------



## highs149 (Jan 5, 2008)

YouTube - capone n noreaga blood money part 3


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 5, 2008)

highs149 said:


> YouTube - capone n noreaga blood money part 3


 haha yeah that was cool, i havent heard any cnn in a while. did yall see diggy, rev runs son from runs house looking young as hell lol. thanks for the contribution.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 6, 2008)

hell yeah i am ready to go out and smack muhfuckas now. thug luv hahahaha. oh yeah one of the hardest tracks ever from rap a lot 

YouTube - Geto Boys & The Rap-A-Lot Family - Bring It On 
YouTube - Bone Thugs N Harmony ft. Tupac Thug Luv (Fan Vid)


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 6, 2008)

ggggggggggyyyyyyyyyyyyyeahhhhhhh mc eiht. menace to society was the shit and motherfukkin mc eiht. 

YouTube - Mc Eiht - Straight Up Menace


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jan 6, 2008)

Not so well known here in the States, but these guys fucking smash it:
YouTube - Phi-Life-Cypher - Herbaholics


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 7, 2008)

mobb deep........eye for an eye and boosie bad azzzzzzzzzz.....l

YouTube - TRUE Classic - Mobb Deep's Eye for an Eye 
 
YouTube - Lil Boosie, Webbie & Foxx "Wipe Me Down" UNCUT VERSION


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 7, 2008)

I gotta rep the dirty south and throw this up. I know gucci's lyrics are whack, but this shit is fun to blaze to Gucci Mane - My Kitchen 

He looks fucked up in this vid...lmao

Pce,
WoW


----------



## Hiesman (Jan 7, 2008)

YouTube - Lil Boosie - You Dont Know My Sturggle 

YouTube - Nas - Ether

YouTube - Nas - If I Ruled The World (Imagine That)

most lyrical pac song
YouTube - 2 Pac - Letter To My Unborn Child


----------



## LiveHigh (Jan 7, 2008)

Gotta drop some J5...love their shit.

YouTube - Jurassic 5 - Future Sound

YouTube - Jurassic 5 - What's Golden: Final Revised Version

wanted improvise too but it's not on youtube


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 7, 2008)

hell yeah guys, now this is what i wanted from this thread. everybody puttin shit up that they like and want people to hear.


----------



## LiveHigh (Jan 7, 2008)

Some songs to blaze to.

YouTube - Lil Wayne how you like me now

YouTube - Collie Buddz "Come Around"

YouTube - Cypress Hill ''Hits From The Bong''

YouTube - Biggie Smalls & Eminem Dead Wrong


----------



## R1c3K1LL3R (Jan 7, 2008)

I remember when 2Pac and Biggie weren't old school.....god I feel old:S


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 7, 2008)

R1c3K1LL3R said:


> I remember when 2Pac and Biggie weren't old school.....god I feel old:S


me too, so here is some ooooollllddd skoolll. gangstarr, this first one isnt too old , but just get a rep is. betrayal is a deep ass song that i always take a retrospective look into the past with. 

YouTube - GangStarr - Betrayal


YouTube - Gang Starr - Just To Get A Rep


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 8, 2008)

okay make sure you holla at a player when you see me in the street. oh yeah polow da don was in this group before he went on to become a producer. 

YouTube - Jim Crow - Holla At A Playa
 
YouTube - Dr. Dre, Ice Cube - Natural Born Killaz (Uncensored)


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 12, 2008)

i love these lyrics. and dont save her she dont wanna be saved hahahahahaha

YouTube - 2Pac - Until The End Of Time 
 
YouTube - project pat - don't save her


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 12, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i love these lyrics. and dont save her she dont wanna be saved hahahahahaha
> 
> YouTube - 2Pac - Until The End Of Time
> 
> YouTube - project pat - don't save her


Dude...That song bumps...I got two 12'' BMW subs and 1,000 watt Audiophonics amp...I'm telling you, out of all the songs I've ever bumped in my car, that song hits the hardest of all. It makes it sound like my subs are about to explode...I love that song. It also sends a good message: Don't try to turn a ho into a housewife. It don't work.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 12, 2008)

I got some for ya Now this is some shit you can blaze to.
YouTube - Project Pat - Smoke and Get High
YouTube - Rainbow Colors


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 12, 2008)

More hypnotize shit here too Three 6 Mafia - I'm So High


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 12, 2008)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> OMG i've heard that song too many times...i don't want her to be saved either lmao. Geez i used to love project pat and the whole 3-6 crew


 yeah i like their shit along with eightball&mjg's old stuff before they went to bad boy.



iblazethatkush said:


> What's up with the annoying bitch in the background. "I want to be saved", is this a remix or something


 i am not sure, yeah she is annoyin as hell though. i never got to bump it in my system, half the time i had subs and half the time i didnt through the years. one song that bumped hard as hell was mc ren's mad scientist. hey blaze you got any good videos you want to post? add your flavor lol.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 12, 2008)

aint a throwback but its a classic to ride to PUSH IT TO THE LIMIT

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4-H8j_c36J0


----------



## LiveHigh (Jan 13, 2008)

YouTube - Turn It Up - Chamillionaire (featuring Lil Flip)

YouTube - Chamillionaire - In The Trunk

YouTube - Wu-Tang Clan - Shame On a Nigga (Full album version)

YouTube - 2pac-Tupac Ratha Be Ya Nigga

Here's some more. I'm hooked on that 'don't save her' haha...it sounds like the annoying chick in the background is saying, "I wanna be a skank" to me.

Enjoy


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's my contributions for the day
YouTube - Trick Daddy feat. Cee-Lo & Big Boi - In Da Wind
Trick love the kids
YouTube - 2 Pac - Changes
Probably my favorite tupac joint
YouTube - Ice Cube-Today Was A Good Day
And an old-school feel good song


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 15, 2008)

LiveHigh said:


> YouTube - Turn It Up - Chamillionaire (featuring Lil Flip)
> 
> YouTube - Chamillionaire - In The Trunk
> 
> ...


 36 chambers is a hot fukkin classic that i still bump today, and pac is a given-thanks for the fire haha.



iblazethatkush said:


> WTF No one liked these songs?...Aight I'll come back with some better ones tommorow...I've had that first song stuck in my head...You gotta understand Trick love the kids


 naw man i just got busy- changes is one of my favorite songs and with that trick daddy you were readin my mind 

YouTube - Memphis Bleek ft. Trick Daddy & T.I. - Round Here


----------



## yurple (Jan 15, 2008)

nothern cali classic


YouTube - Spice 1-Face Of A Desperate Man


----------



## yurple (Jan 15, 2008)

y'all might not even know bout MAC DRE...


YouTube - mac dre-stupid doo doo dumb


----------



## yurple (Jan 15, 2008)

YouTube - Mac Dre - Too Hard For The Fuckin Radio

YouTube - mac dre-fire-a great smoking song

YouTube - mac dre-lifes a bitch n then you die

YouTube - Mac Dre-Its Raining Game


----------



## yurple (Jan 15, 2008)

classic from San Fransisco rap group RBL Posse

YouTube - RBL Posse "Don't Give Me No Bammer"


----------



## yurple (Jan 15, 2008)

if you aint heard this one then you better peep it...


YouTube - Celly Cel - It's Goin' Down (Remix)


----------



## yurple (Jan 15, 2008)

DUBEE-smoke track

YouTube - Dubee aka Sugawolf - I Need [Mac Dre Treal TV]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 15, 2008)

yurple said:


> YouTube - Mac Dre - Too Hard For The Fuckin Radio
> 
> YouTube - mac dre-fire-a great smoking song
> 
> ...





yurple said:


> DUBEE-smoke track
> 
> YouTube - Dubee aka Sugawolf - I Need [Mac Dre Treal TV]


 no worries friend, glad you swung through and showed us not to forget about the bay. man i loved all these videos, i forgot bout spice 1, i loved that motherfucker back in the day, same for celly cell. cant forget bout mac dre-good shit. keep showin us the hot shit from the bay cuz you know whats up there. thanks for stoppin by. here is some of my favorite shit from short-dog 

YouTube - too short


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 15, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> Oh sure your goin hit us with some under-ground shit, Yurple. Man, I got a lot of underground dirty south shit I could post...I mostly listen to underground shit.
> 
> Yeah and Too short is the man, Mastakoosh, he's the godfather of bass.


 hell yeah blaze, if you ever get a chance to bump this shit through a system it is loud and ren is a underground legend too. not sure if i put this video up yet but oh well. 

YouTube - "Mad Scientist" - MC Ren


----------



## LiveHigh (Jan 15, 2008)

cheeeckkkk itttt

YouTube - 2Pac & Too Short - 4 Tha Hustlaz (Unreleased)

speaking of the bay:

YouTube - Zion I - The Bay

Good song to listen to when faded^


----------



## LiveHigh (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm sure some of you will appreciate this:

YouTube - Binary Star - Honest Expression


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 17, 2008)

okay thanks for the hot contributions guys. here is a new banger i like, saigiddy spittin hard like folks used to when people cared about quality rhymes. oh and please check out this az song-it is in my top ten of favorites and az is always slept on.

YouTube - Saigon - C'mon Baby (feat. Swizz Beatz) with intro 
YouTube - az im back


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 17, 2008)

This isn't really a music video, but i saw this in another thread about grow videos. If you skip to about 1:10, you'll here the song. It's quite an original joint from toronto.

YouTube - Marijuana Prohibition - Episode 1


----------



## yurple (Jan 17, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> Oh so your goin hit us with some under-ground shit, Yurple. Man, I got a lot of underground dirty south shit I could post...I mostly listen to underground shit.
> 
> Yeah and Too short is the man, Mastakoosh, he's the godfather of bass.


Hell ya I know all the underground shit, esp down south & bay area...

you like tommy wright? playa fly? mr lucci? ugk? 8ball & mjg? big lurch?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 17, 2008)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> This isn't really a music video, but i saw this in another thread about grow videos. If you skip to about 1:10, you'll here the song. It's quite an original joint from toronto.
> 
> YouTube - Marijuana Prohibition - Episode 1


 yeah a lot of us love that song, blazing ganjaaa, blazing ganjaaaa haha. bdw is the man.



yurple said:


> Damn I can't believe I forgot to post up shorty the pimp...no doubt mastakush I'll post some more up ...


 you got plenty of time to showcase all the bays talent.


----------



## yurple (Jan 17, 2008)

mastakush...if you haven't heard 'the jacka' peep these vids out...he has blown up major in the bay....

YouTube - Never Blink- Tha Jacka

YouTube - the jacka- barney (more crime)

YouTube - The Jacka - Hey Girl


----------



## yurple (Jan 17, 2008)

peep out husalah too he raps with jacka...husalah has some major swagger you gotta listen to the whole songs by him tho cause they start slow then pick up-hes hella funny too..

YouTube - Big Tone Feat.Husalah- its whateva

YouTube - Husalah Dumb Knock!!! "Cutty" with lyrics

YouTube - Husalah - Murder On My Mind

YouTube - B-Luv & Husalah - Cutting It Up

YouTube - Husalah-Fighting The Feds--funky shit right here


----------



## LiveHigh (Jan 17, 2008)

YouTube - Tupac - Blazin Track [Unreleased]

They don't give a fuck about us...


----------



## LiveHigh (Jan 18, 2008)

How could I forget...

YouTube - Dr Dre - The Watcher

YouTube - Jay-Z Dr. Dre Rakim The Watcher 2


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 18, 2008)

LiveHigh said:


> How could I forget...
> 
> YouTube - Dr Dre - The Watcher
> 
> YouTube - Jay-Z Dr. Dre Rakim The Watcher 2


 damn i have to say wow, first you play pac and now the watcher. oh shit this song is one of my top ten favorites of all time. good job damn i have been searchin for this track. noyd rips this shit.gotta hear this. and another old track from P.E.-i used to love these dudes too.

YouTube - Mobb Deep - Party Over 
YouTube - he got game public enemy


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 20, 2008)

here is some more shit, grimy from back in the day,just the way i like it. note the pic lol, for anyone who wants to put the drop on masta. 

YouTube - All We Got Iz Us - Onyx 
YouTube - Onyx - Last Dayz


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 20, 2008)

we dont talk to police, gb's........

YouTube - Scarface - G Code (off GETO BOYS album)


----------



## yurple (Jan 20, 2008)

chi-town shit
YouTube - Twista - Adrenaline Rush

YouTube - Twista-Get It Wet

YouTube - Do Or Die Po Pimp

YouTube - Do Or Die - Still Po Pimpin (Ft Twista & Johnny P)


----------



## yurple (Jan 20, 2008)

old sac town shit

YouTube - Brotha Lynch Hung-Rest In Piss

YouTube - Brotha Lynch Hung-Season Of Da Siccness

YouTube - Brotha Lynch Hung-Siccmade

YouTube - Liquor Niggaz & Triggaz

YouTube - Q-Ball/Liquor Sicc


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 20, 2008)

yurple said:


> chi-town shit
> YouTube - Twista - Adrenaline Rush
> 
> YouTube - Twista-Get It Wet
> ...


 hell yeah once more you drop by with the good shit  thanks for swingin through again, do you wannnaa riddde in the back seat of a caddy lol classic dude. here are some more legends r.i.p pimp c.


YouTube - UGK - The Game Belongs to Me


----------



## yurple (Jan 20, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hell yeah once more you drop by with the good shit  thanks for swingin through again, do you wannnaa riddde in the back seat of a caddy lol classic dude. here are some more legends r.i.p pimp c.
> 
> 
> YouTube - UGK - The Game Belongs to Me




oh you already know, IMO this is the best thread in the music forum...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 20, 2008)

yurple said:


> oh you already know, IMO this is the best thread in the music forum...


 haha no doubt, with you guys bringin all this heat, definately the best. at first this thread was me by my lonesome and i was like damn i wish some real heads would join this thread with me.


----------



## yurple (Jan 20, 2008)

YouTube - X-Raided-Unforgiven

YouTube - Luni Coleone - gangsta bitch

YouTube - lunasicc

YouTube - Killa Tay ft. Lunasicc-Agent 187

YouTube - Luni Coleone - Thugg Shit

YouTube - X-Raided ft. Luni Coleone-Kamikaze

YouTube - X-Raided-Unforgiven


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 20, 2008)

Another B.I.G. YouTube - Gimme the Loot - Biggie Smalls


----------



## yurple (Jan 20, 2008)

peep this video out by t nutty mastakush, fast forward to 1:00 to hear the freestyle, shit is dope...

YouTube - c-thug & T-NUTTY IN THE STUDIO


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 20, 2008)

Check this freestyle YouTube - JR Writer freestyle


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 20, 2008)

yurple said:


> YouTube - X-Raided-Unforgiven
> 
> YouTube - Luni Coleone - gangsta bitch
> 
> ...


 is x raided still in lock up?



WoldofWeedcraft said:


> Another B.I.G. YouTube - Gimme the Loot - Biggie Smalls


 hell yeah biggie is one of my favorites.



yurple said:


> peep this video out by t nutty mastakush, fast forward to 1:00 to hear the freestyle, shit is dope...
> 
> YouTube - c-thug & T-NUTTY IN THE STUDIO


 yeah dude killed the freestyle haha.



WoldofWeedcraft said:


> Check this freestyle YouTube - JR Writer freestyle


 jr writer is the man too. i love how everybody argues on their comments on youtube lol.


----------



## yurple (Jan 20, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> is x raided still in lock up?


Yup, dude that originally committed the crime admitted to it, so X is suppose to get an appeal or some shit and should get released soon...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 20, 2008)

yurple said:


> Yup, dude that originally committed the crime admitted to it, so X is suppose to get an appeal or some shit and should get released soon...


 hell yeah, dude was locked up for shit he didnt do? i think i read some stuff in a magazine about it before.


----------



## yurple (Jan 20, 2008)

yup wrongfully accused of a crime he didn't commit, shit is bootsy..


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 21, 2008)

okay blaze one and sit back, check this out. hood legends, and this other features boosie, jada, e-40.

YouTube - Styles P & Jadakiss -We Get Money (S.P. New Album DEC.4TH) 
YouTube - Hurricane Chris featuring The Game, Lil Boosie, Baby, E-40, Angie Locc of Lava House & Jadakiss-A Bay Bay (The Ratchet Remix)


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 21, 2008)

oh and a good ass song from-wayne, clipse, game.

YouTube - Lil Wayne, The Game, Clipse - Dope Game


----------



## smoke two joints (Jan 21, 2008)

awsome! mate?! have you heard of

public enemy

run DMC

and
NWA?

also, heard of method man? hes recently new but hes good

but yeah i like old school stuff better than new stuff to be honest


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 21, 2008)

hell yeah i had some public enemy a few pages back. i like a lot of the old school hip hop better too. and i love n.w.a, thanks for stopping by and post whatever videos u like here.

YouTube - Public Enemy - Black Steel In The Hour Of Chaos 
YouTube - he got game public enemy 
YouTube - NWA - Alwayz Into Somethin'


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 21, 2008)

real hip hop here-the roots killin it, koosh is givin a hip hop education in this thread lol. who shot biggie smalls, if we dont get em they gon get us all, haha prez, we gotta get the popo off the block yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

YouTube - The Roots - Concerto Of The Desperado: Clean Version 
YouTube - Dead prez - Hip hop


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 21, 2008)

smoke two joints said:


> awsome! mate?! have you heard of
> 
> public enemy
> 
> ...


Are you guys just now getting that stuff on the other side of the world? Haha. Even Method Man is like 10-15 years old. The rest of them dude's are like 25 years.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 21, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> Are you guys just now getting that stuff on the other side of the world? Haha. Even Method Man is like 10-15 years old. The rest of them dude's are like 25 years.


 like the avatar blaze- i was gonna use it a while back. i am just glad dude tuned in. and some pac for you guys, i am on a roll tonight, listening to song after song lol.

YouTube - 2pac - Death around the Corner 
YouTube - 2Pac - Bury Me A G


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 22, 2008)

mobb? 

YouTube - Mobb Deep G.O.D. part 3


----------



## Kassidy (Jan 22, 2008)

i dunno what ya all got posted, but heres some good stuff from UGK

YouTube - UGK'z "Tell Me Something Good"

YouTube - UGK - Pocket Full of Stones [Remix]

YouTube - U.G.K. - It's Supposed To Bubble


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 22, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> like the avatar blaze- i was gonna use it a while back.


Thanks. Yours is funny too...Cartoons getting fucked up is funnier than shit


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> i dunno what ya all got posted, but heres some good stuff from UGK
> 
> YouTube - UGK'z "Tell Me Something Good"
> 
> ...


we got all kinds of good shit you should take a look one day, and thanks for postin ugk-h town legends. dont sleep on the albino fire spitter. nas ole skool.

YouTube - Brother Ali - Uncle Sam Goddamn 
YouTube - Nas - Halftime


----------



## Kassidy (Jan 23, 2008)

Yea alot of good tunes here, good smokin tunes. how about some beastie boys some of there older shit

YouTube - Beastie Boys - Girls

this video is fucking awesome ---> YouTube - Beastie Boys- Sabotage

YouTube - Paul Revere


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2008)

i am feelin some red with his stankin azz haha. kassidy thanks for those beastie boys tracks, definately some pioneers of hip hop.

YouTube - Redman - Whateva Man 
YouTube - Redman - How High 
YouTube - LL Cool J, DMX, Redman, and Method Man - 4, 3, 2, 1


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 24, 2008)

connect gang?! and i am happy as hell i found this goodie mob song again, puts new shit to shame.

YouTube - Westside Connection - Cross 'Em Out And Put A 'K 

YouTube - D.O.C. - It's Funky Enough - HIGH QUALITY

YouTube - Goodie Mob "Dirty South"


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 25, 2008)

here are some joints to blaze to. luda in one of yall's garage lol.

YouTube - Ludacris - Blueberry yum yum 
YouTube - Cypress Hill - I Wanna Get High


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 26, 2008)

how bout some depression?

YouTube - Johnny Cash Hurt 
YouTube - Neil Young.....Old Man


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 26, 2008)

Alright mastakoosh, you throwin that dirty south, then you go and post some jonny cash. Time for me to bust out dat oldskool dirty south.... fo real!

YouTube - Elvis - Polk Salad Annie


----------



## LiveHigh (Jan 26, 2008)

Neil Young and Johnny Cash...gotta love em'


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 26, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> here are some joints to blaze to. luda in one of yall's garage lol.
> 
> YouTube - Ludacris - Blueberry yum yum
> YouTube - Cypress Hill - I Wanna Get High


Couple years ago i was in atlanta and a friend of mine had some of that blueberry and some grandaddy purp, and he claimed it came from luda or someone luda fucks wit. Either way i think he was full of shit, but that blueberry was for real...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 26, 2008)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> Alright mastakoosh, you throwin that dirty south, then you go and post some jonny cash. Time for me to bust out dat oldskool dirty south.... fo real!
> 
> YouTube - Elvis - Polk Salad Annie


 hahaha okay thanks for the elvis, representin my hometown right there lol. gotta throw a change up every once in a while.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 28, 2008)

LiveHigh said:


> Neil Young and Johnny Cash...gotta love em'


 yeah they are for when i am depressed lol.



WoldofWeedcraft said:


> Couple years ago i was in atlanta and a friend of mine had some of that blueberry and some grandaddy purp, and he claimed it came from luda or someone luda fucks wit. Either way i think he was full of shit, but that blueberry was for real...


 yeah i bet luda smokes some killa. i love dudes that make all kinds of big claims but you know they are full of shit. maybe he wasnt bullshittin though, who knows.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 28, 2008)

some immortal technique and in another thread i saw someone mention bdp, so i thought we should put up some krs one

YouTube - TELL THE TRUTH - Mos Def - Immortal Technique - Eminem 
YouTube - KRS-One - Step into a World (Rapture's Delight) 
YouTube - Nas - It Ain't Hard To Tell


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 28, 2008)

some of my favorites from days past.

YouTube - A Tribe called quest - Jazz(We've Got) & Buggin' Out 
YouTube - A Tribe Called Quest- Stressed Out 
YouTube - De la soul-Me,myself and i. 
YouTube - The Pharcyde - Runnin'


----------



## buzzza (Jan 28, 2008)

DreamWorld said:


> When you said "old school shit" I was expecting 60's classic rock like the Beatles, Hendrix or Janis Joplin!
> 
> I like rap too, though. Old school shiat!!
> 
> ...


he destroys dre ryte here. too bad he fukin died....


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 28, 2008)

buzzza said:


> he destroys dre ryte here. too bad he fukin died....


 yeah man eazy was the shit. i blazed to that cd every fuckin day for a long time. he was a true g.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 28, 2008)

some hot motor city shit....also trick trick and obie trice. check this out if you havent before.

YouTube - Black Milk feat. Guilty Simpson "Sound The Alarm" 
YouTube - Trick Trick Ft Eminem- Welcome to Detroit City 
YouTube - Obie Trice "Cry Now"


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 29, 2008)

Someone got me pissed off today, so i'm bumpin YouTube - Notorious B.I.G- What's Beef? right now


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 29, 2008)

If your into that gangsta shit. Check this YouTube - Barbra Streisand - Woman in Love


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 29, 2008)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> Someone got me pissed off today, so i'm bumpin YouTube - Notorious B.I.G- What's Beef? right now


 good song, b.i.g is in my top mc's



iblazethatkush said:


> If your into that gangsta shit. Check this YouTube - Barbra Streisand - Woman in Love


 streisand is always a good look for that gangsta shit lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 30, 2008)

i was young and loved this haha. to all my little honey's back in the day. and dont sleep on the fat boys hahaha. my posse's on broadway.

YouTube - LL Cool J - I Need Love 
YouTube - Fat Boys-fat boys are back 
YouTube - Posse On Broadway - Sir - Mix - A- Lot


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 30, 2008)

back to the gangsta shit.

YouTube - Ghetto Mafia- Straight From The Dec 
YouTube - Da Backwudz "I Don't Like The Look Of It" Video 
YouTube - Purple Ribbon Allstars - Kryptonite (Solid Sounds Mix)


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 31, 2008)

one of my favorite videos, actually two of my favorite songs. message in both of them. starting to feel by myself again in this thread. if i could find ying yang twins, by myself then i would play that. cuz i drink by my god damn self lol. i got friends but motherfuckers mostly all want to use people, not all of them though. also this shit was gritty, new hip hop aint sayin nothin.

YouTube - David Banner - Cadillacs on 22s music video 
YouTube - DMX - Slippin': Original Version 
YouTube - DMX - Get At Me Dog


----------



## LiveHigh (Jan 31, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> one of my favorite videos, actually two of my favorite songs. message in both of them. starting to feel by myself again in this thread. if i could find ying yang twins, by myself then i would play that. cuz i drink by my god damn self lol. i got friends but motherfuckers mostly all want to use people, not all of them though. also this shit was gritty, new hip hop aint sayin nothin.
> 
> YouTube - David Banner - Cadillacs on 22s music video
> YouTube - DMX - Slippin': Original Version
> YouTube - DMX - Get At Me Dog


You're not alone. I haven't posted anything lately but I check this thread daily and listen to the shit. I feel you on getting used by people. Fuck people like that. All you need is MJ.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 31, 2008)

LiveHigh said:


> You're not alone. I haven't posted anything lately but I check this thread daily and listen to the shit. I feel you on getting used by people. Fuck people like that. All you need is marijuana.


 word bro, yeah man fuck using people. i got a couple good friends who got my back, so i guess thats all i need. and like you said a little herb is the only shit i need too. thanks for stopping by and you ever feel like postin some hot songs for us to hear, go right ahead. i love all kinds of shit and wanna see what you guys like too.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 1, 2008)

kurupt hasnt put out a better album since. i bumped this back in the day and my e. coast friends were like who is this? firrrrre

YouTube - Kurupt & Daz Dilinger - Tha Sreets Iz A Mutha 
YouTube - Tha Dogg Pound - Dogg Pound Gangstaz


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 1, 2008)

YouTube - RAS KASS - GAME OVER! (GAME DISS)cali!!!

YouTube - Hush Little Baby - Ras Kass (The Game diss) 
YouTube - The Game - Body Bags ( G-Unit diss) 
YouTube - The Game - The Funeral (100 Bars More) G-Unit Diss 
YouTube - SPIDER LOC Mr CRIMINAL DISSING THE GAME


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 1, 2008)

okay talib, mf doom, rza and that strange motherfucker kool keith haha.

YouTube - Talib Kweli - Get By 
YouTube - RZA & MF DOOM - Biochemical Equation/Nausea 
YouTube - kool keith, plastic world


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 2, 2008)

sweet beat dilla. gritty with ransom.

YouTube - Oh No - Move (ft J Dilla & Roc C) [Official] 
YouTube - RANSOM 
YouTube - Skillz ft. Freeway - Don't Act Like You Don't Know


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 2, 2008)

how bout 50 sniffin lines hahaha. maybe at 1:36?? he has a video answering this, looks a little shady to me. nothing i havent done in the past so i dont judge but maybe do it a little more private lol. maybe they were praying..

YouTube - 50 Cent sniffing coke before Zagreb concert (Croatia)


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 2, 2008)

come to I68 where the dudes necks are red and the banjo's duel. you will ask the japanese or yugoslavian dudes, "where is pink sock?" and they will bring you to me. its in the burbs where we front all day and play chess for keeps. and if you make it out alive with your dora backpack then you can keep that shit.now here is me in a pic, take a look but dont look too hard cuz i will shoot you the crazy eyes. the other pic is my homeboy gustavez the gangsta. we roll thick in my hood(oops i mean burbs).

Attached Thumbnails  


Lmao. Bro, this is like the funniest shit I've ever read on here. I want to make this my sig.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm listening to this song right now so I'll add it. Shout out to Rick James.Haha
YouTube - Gucci Man Ft. Ludacris - Freaky Girl _Down South Pimpin


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 2, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> come to I68 where the dudes necks are red and the banjo's duel. you will ask the japanese or yugoslavian dudes, "where is pink sock?" and they will bring you to me. its in the burbs where we front all day and play chess for keeps. and if you make it out alive with your dora backpack then you can keep that shit.now here is me in a pic, take a look but dont look too hard cuz i will shoot you the crazy eyes. the other pic is my homeboy gustavez the gangsta. we roll thick in my hood(oops i mean burbs).
> 
> Attached Thumbnails
> 
> ...


 hahaha, i am glad you thought so. thanks, and some people just dont get my sense of humor, sometimes i like random crazy shit. 



iblazethatkush said:


> I'm listening to this song right now so I'll add it. Shout out to Rick James.Haha
> YouTube - Gucci Man Ft. Ludacris - Freaky Girl _Down South Pimpin


glad you came through and posted this, i have posted like 50 videos without anyone else postin any. i havent heard that song before so it was cool, thanks for stoppin in. and also big up blaze for shouting out rick james, may he r.i.p. fuck yo couch charlie murphy!!! fuck yooo couchhhhh!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 3, 2008)

pap and uncle murda. funny thing is murder got shot in the head on jan22. he was said to be self medicating his wounds by smokin ports and drinking hennessey(cant spell it lol) and strangely enough wont cooperate with police haha. i guess i shouldnt put this beef shit up because it actually hurts hip hop but sometimes it is a good listen.

YouTube - Papoose "Who Shot Ya?" **Uncle Murder Diss!!**Hot 2008!!!!** 
YouTube - uncle murder got yaself a gun dissin 50 Cent 
YouTube - Uncle Murder - Shootin at tha cops


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 6, 2008)

lets go back in time, before hip hop was dead.

YouTube - Das EFX - They Want EFX 
YouTube - EPMD ft. Method Man, Redman 
YouTube - Craig Mack - Flava in ya Ear Remix


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Feb 6, 2008)

*And a couple more.....when it was real.*

Sound Of The Police - BDP
Punks Jump Up - Brand Nubian
KnowTheLedge - Eric B & Rakim


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 6, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *And a couple more.....when it was real.*
> 
> Sound Of The Police - BDP
> Punks Jump Up - Brand Nubian
> KnowTheLedge - Eric B & Rakim


 yes no doubt. i was gonna post some rakim a couple of nights ago lol. i was raised on this stuff. glad we got another poster. thanks for stopping by bsi and feel free to post what you like any time. trying to get everybody to showcase their flavor of hip hop that they like.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 8, 2008)

old to more modern.

YouTube - Clipse Featuring Slim Thug-Wamp Wamp (What It Do)


----------



## yurple (Feb 9, 2008)

y'all need to learn about bay rap....


YouTube - Messy Marv ft.Mac Dre - My Life Is A Movie
YouTube - Going 4 Blood
YouTube - Talk It Out


----------



## yurple (Feb 9, 2008)

listen to this new shit..

YouTube - The Jacka ft Ampichino Family First


----------



## yurple (Feb 9, 2008)

YouTube - The Jacka

YouTube - Mac Dre ft Rydah J.Klyde

rydah j klyde...YouTube - Rydah J. Klyde


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 9, 2008)

yurple glad to see you stop by. i like those videos, i like that last one with that mary jane beat a lot too. that beat goes hand in hand with a nice buzz and i am stoned as fuk lol. here is scarface mary jane and this song goes perfect with a good buzz too. thanks for postin guys.

YouTube - Scarface - Mary Jane


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 10, 2008)

here is a hot ass track i havent heard in a while. i can feel his intensity leaking from my speakers. 
YouTube - Pastor Troy-Vice Versa


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 10, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> here is a hot ass track i havent heard in a while. i can feel his intensity leaking from my speakers.
> YouTube - Pastor Troy-Vice Versa


Fuck yea man. i was just listenin to this one like 20minutes ago!


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 10, 2008)

this one is badass too, gangsta blac n lord infamous Aint got no love


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 10, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> Fuck yea man. i was just listenin to this one like 20minutes ago!


 haha yeah, i just came on it by accident. i forgot about it but man i have listened to it three times in a row. good track.


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 10, 2008)

heres another good one koopsta nigga

YouTube - Koopsta Knicca - Now I'm Hi (Pt 2) feat. Gangsta Boo


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 10, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> this one is badass too, gangsta blac n lord infamous Aint got no love


 i like this track a lot too. thanks for postin it. when you get a chance let us see what else you think is hot.


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 10, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i like this track a lot too. thanks for postin it. when you get a chance let us see what else you think is hot.


shit i could be here posting all week, i think you already got a bunch posted. i keep dropping them when i come across a good one!!

check out my t rock thread that mother fuckers good too!

that avatar is fucking awesome too man!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 10, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> heres another good one koopsta nigga
> 
> YouTube - Koopsta Knicca - Now I'm Hi (Pt 2) feat. Gangsta Boo


 all these songs are the shit. great posts, this song is a underground classic and one of my favorites 

YouTube - Gravediggaz 1-800 Suicide


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 10, 2008)

like that gravediggaz, heres another triple 6 mafia classic.

YouTube - twist it hit it light it

fuck i cant even listen to this one with out a blunt ready


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 10, 2008)

haha blunt time then. my home town standin up on all these tracks.


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 10, 2008)

i hope this one is not a repost, but its another classic.

YouTube - Lil' Troy - Wanna Be A Baller


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 11, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> shit i could be here posting all week, i think you already got a bunch posted. i keep dropping them when i come across a good one!!
> 
> check out my t rock thread that mother fuckers good too!
> 
> that avatar is fucking awesome too man!!


 thanks dude and i will stop by the t rock thread.



Kassidy said:


> i hope this one is not a repost, but its another classic.
> 
> YouTube - Lil' Troy - Wanna Be A Baller


 yeah man i was thinkin about puttin that up a while back but didnt lol. my wifey even knows half this song lol and she likes r & b and girly stuff. that shows how popular this song was back in the day. lovin it and here is another song i forgot all about complete with rbx's lisp and krs burnin the motherfuckin track down. 
YouTube - NAS,B-REAL,KRS ONE,RBX - EAST WEST COAST KILLAZ


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 11, 2008)

okay time for the underground. cool kids takin it back to the 90's from 08. and weezy and the cool kids.

YouTube - Cool Kids - Black Mags official music video 
YouTube - Lil Wayne feat The Cool Kids--Gettin It


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 12, 2008)

thats some shit right there, check out this one,

HOODY HOO
YouTube - TRU - Hoody Hoo


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 12, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> thats some shit right there, check out this one,
> 
> HOODY HOO
> YouTube - TRU - Hoody Hoo


 hell yeah i used to listen to tru all the time. here is lil wyte and my drug of choice lol but i had to quit before these fuckers ruined me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbOPYq0byKs


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 12, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hell yeah i used to listen to tru all the time. here is lil wyte and my drug of choice lol but i had to quit before these fuckers ruined me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbOPYq0byKs



fuck oc is some nasty shit, its everywhere around here. im a bud man myself, here some old school lil wyte b4 HCP

YouTube - Shelby Forest Click (S.F.C.) - Ten Toez Tall


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 12, 2008)

fuck heres some more bombay.

YouTube - Crucial Conflict & Project Pat - Backstabbers

YouTube - Project Pat - Blunt to my lips

fuck i love project pat, i use to listen to all his shit like 3 or 4 years ago. man these are good.

Good one ==> YouTube - Project Pat - Life We Live

fuck there all good, im gonna have a list here by the time im done, i hope these arent reposts, im fuckin baked

YouTube - 3 6 Mafia - Let's Start a Riot


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah man thanks for these songs. project pat is gangsta. lets start a riot put me in a trance the other night lol, when i was high as shit. it hypnotized me, must be why its called hypnotize minds haha.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 15, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> fuck oc is some nasty shit, its everywhere around here. im a bud man myself, here some old school lil wyte b4 HCP
> 
> YouTube - Shelby Forest Click (S.F.C.) - Ten Toez Tall


That joint right there reminds me of mystic styles...no wonder they hooked up lol


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 15, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> yeah man thanks for these songs. project pat is gangsta. lets start a riot put me in a trance the other night lol, when i was high as shit. it hypnotized me, must be why its called hypnotize minds haha.


anytime man, i own every cd these motherfuckers put out, they are definitely one of the few that shaped the south in the rap game. check this one out 

Hypnotize Camp Posse


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 15, 2008)

man, i could listen to these all day! gonna go take a ride around town here in a minute definitely gonna grab a blunt and my project pat ghetty green cd.

man you know the biss

YouTube - Project Pat - We're Gonna Rumble


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 15, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> man, i could listen to these all day! gonna go take a ride around town here in a minute definitely gonna grab a blunt and my project pat ghetty green cd.
> 
> man you know the biss
> 
> YouTube - Project Pat - We're Gonna Rumble


Fuck yeah bro. We got the same taste in music. I got all those cds. Ghetty Green is one of the best


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks for puttin this music up for us to enjoy guys. i used to live in memphis a long time ago but i was young so i dont remember much. i love this type of music also but dont know too much bout all these clicks. i did have a bootleg project pat cd in like 2002 that was my favortite cd at the time. dont know which one it was maybe mistah dont play but man the beats on that joint were skraight. some ole skool, enjoy and check out the young pimp c lol.

YouTube - Big Mike ft. Pimp C - Havin' Thangs 
YouTube - Scarface - Money and the Power


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 15, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> thanks for puttin this music up for us to enjoy guys. i used to live in memphis a long time ago but i was young so i dont remember much. i love this type of music also but dont know too much bout all these clicks. i did have a bootleg project pat cd in like 2002 that was my favortite cd at the time. dont know which one it was maybe mistah dont play but man the beats on that joint were skraight. some ole skool, enjoy and check out the young pimp c lol.
> 
> YouTube - Big Mike ft. Pimp C - Havin' Thangs
> YouTube - Scarface - Money and the Power


BOOOTLEGGG?!?! hehe j/k 

yea i used to live in the M town too when i was younger, then atlanta. i got all those hypnotize albums too. any of ya'll like Yo Gotti?

YouTube - Sell My Dope I used to ride and smoke to this joint as well as all the 3-6/project pat.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 15, 2008)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> BOOOTLEGGG?!?! hehe j/k
> 
> yea i used to live in the M town too when i was younger, then atlanta. i got all those hypnotize albums too. any of ya'll like Yo Gotti?
> 
> YouTube - Sell My Dope I used to ride and smoke to this joint as well as all the 3-6/project pat.


 hell yeah, a little shop down the street sells knock off shit from new york. all kinds of mix tapes and other cd's. cant beat 5 dollars for some new shit thats out lol.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn how could we forget Juvenile. Been one of my favorite rappers for a long time
YouTube - Juvenile - Slow Motion
YouTube - Juvenile - Rodeo (Video) 
YouTube - Juvenile - Back That Ass Up


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 16, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> Damn how could we forget Juvenile. Been one of my favorite rappers for a long time
> YouTube - Juvenile - Slow Motion
> YouTube - Juvenile - Rodeo (Video)
> YouTube - Juvenile - Back That Ass Up


 yeah i like juve a lot, thanks for the post. years ago all i listened to was no limit and cash money. rip soulja slim cuz he put out one of my favorite albums. give it to em raw.

YouTube - Mac & Soulja Slim - Can I Ball 
YouTube - C-Murder (Feat. Soulja Slim & Full Blooded) - Ghetto Ties 
YouTube - C-Murder (Feat. The No Limit Family) - Soldiers


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 16, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hell yeah, a little shop down the street sells knock off shit from new york. all kinds of mix tapes and other cd's. cant beat 5 dollars for some new shit thats out lol.


LOL I was thinkin about a skit called bootleg from trillville/lil scrappy when i said that. Couldn't find the video for it, but here's another song off that album reppin ATL. 

YouTube - Forever I Love Atlanta(J.N.R Records


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 17, 2008)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> LOL I was thinkin about a skit called bootleg from trillville/lil scrappy when i said that. Couldn't find the video for it, but here's another song off that album reppin ATL.
> 
> YouTube - Forever I Love Atlanta(J.N.R Records


 haha alright. lil scrappy is some good shit too. didnt that white guy shamrock do a song like this too. did yall see the white rapper show when it was on. that john brown dude was a clown.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG that show was so fuckin lame. LOL john brown....king of da burbs...wtf. But yea shamrock i think did something like that.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah all those guys on there were lame. i would like to crack john browns head lol.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 17, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> yeah all those guys on there were lame. i would like to crack john browns head lol.


 I remember that show. Set white people back 20 years


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 17, 2008)

Lil Weezy
YouTube - I feel like dying - Lil wayne
YouTube - Lil Wayne - Money On My Mind


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 17, 2008)

YouTube - Lil Wayne-Best Rapper Alive


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 18, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> I remember that show. Set white people back 20 years


 haha i hated that big bitch persia too.



iblazethatkush said:


> Lil Weezy
> YouTube - I feel like dying - Lil wayne
> YouTube - Lil Wayne - Money On My Mind


 weezy is definately the future.



iblazethatkush said:


> YouTube - Lil Wayne-Best Rapper Alive


 he says in all the articles he is the greatest. i say patience young man, and only time will tell. thanks for these dope cuts blaze. weezy is spittin hard.


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> YouTube - Ahmad - Back in the Day
> 
> Undeniable Claaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasic... =]


when i saw the title of the thread i swear this the song that came in my head lol


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> yeah all those guys on there were lame. i would like to crack john browns head lol.


i live in the same area as the little chick "g-child" from that show, i see her walkin around when im in town..makes me cry for my area lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 18, 2008)

i know what area you are talkin bout. does she have any friends? she idolizes vanilla ice for gods sake lol.


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i know what area you are talkin bout. does she have any friends? she idolizes vanilla ice for gods sake lol.


lolololololol i swear she really says that he is her cousin..she has a pic of him in her wallet...no fuckin lie


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 20, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> lolololololol i swear she really says that he is her cousin..she has a pic of him in her wallet...no fuckin lie


 hahaha that girl is funny. i wasnt into her rhymes too much. you live in her same town. if so, is there much of a hip hop scene there? one of the true kings of da south on this track with face, ti weezy.

YouTube - Scarface ft. T.I. Lil Wayne & U.T.P. - Big Dogg Status


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 21, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hahaha that girl is funny. i wasnt into her rhymes too much. you live in her same town. if so, is there much of a hip hop scene there? one of the true kings of da south on this track with face, ti weezy.
> 
> YouTube - Scarface ft. T.I. Lil Wayne & U.T.P. - Big Dogg Status


yea I like weezy..nah there isnt what I would call a real hip hop scene around here. Everyone thinks they can rhyme, but you find that in the suburbs now a days lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah no doubt, i live in a neighboring state to you and there is not much of music scene here either. when i moved here i would tell all the dudes in school which cd's were good so everyone would come to me and ask what cd's were hot lol.


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 21, 2008)

yo koosh you know the name of that ghostface track when he's talkin struggling growin up.."saturday mornin pluckin roaches out the cereal box, we shared the same spoon watchin saturday cartoons,etc"...ring a bell? I cant remember the name. Mary j is on the chorus


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 21, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> yo koosh you know the name of that ghostface track when he's talkin struggling growin up.."saturday mornin pluckin roaches out the cereal box, we shared the same spoon watchin saturday cartoons,etc"...ring a bell? I cant remember the name. Mary j is on the chorus


 i remember something like that vaguely. i tried to come up with a name but cant remember. i will see if i can look up the lyrics if you dont figure it out first.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 22, 2008)

Some of my fav classic 3-6 and DJ Paul, i love ridin around bumpin these joints right here
YouTube - Three 6 mafia nine to yo dome
YouTube - DJ Paul - Hurts Village Pt. 2 feat. Skinny Pimp & 211
YouTube - DJ Paul - Keep Smokin Them Blunts feat. MC Wicked


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 22, 2008)

YouTube - Three 6 Mafia - Smoke Dat Weed
Has two great lines in it
I'm gonna go do it like them white folk do
Get it from the dope man I.O.U.

You the type of nigga buy a ho a rose
I'm gonna keep stuffing coke up her nose


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 22, 2008)

Had to do it- YouTube - THREE 6 MAFIA-SLOB ON MY KNOB


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 23, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i remember something like that vaguely. i tried to come up with a name but cant remember. i will see if i can look up the lyrics if you dont figure it out first.


"all that I got is you"..thats the song


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Feb 24, 2008)

How about Pharcyde Mastakoosh?


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 24, 2008)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> How about Pharcyde Mastakoosh?


i llove the pharcyde and posted some way back i think, but for your easy viewing pleasure lol, i will put up some more. i cant remember if i did or didnt post any yet haha. i think my brain is a little burnt. also i wanted to post passin me by but the video quality sucked.
YouTube - The Pharcyde - Drop 
YouTube - The Pharcyde - Runnin'


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 24, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> "all that I got is you"..thats the song


 thank you, i looked it up and it brings back good feelings and memories. thanks again jbreeze. also mary j blige doesnt sing on this tekitha does. the title says otherwise.


YouTube - Ghostface Killah feat. Mary J. Blige - All That I Got Is You


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 25, 2008)

gza anyone?

YouTube - GZA - Liquid Swords Video


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 25, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> thank you, i looked it up and it brings back good feelings and memories. thanks again jbreeze. also mary j blige doesnt sing on this tekitha does. the title says otherwise.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Ghostface Killah feat. Mary J. Blige - All That I Got Is You


good stuff..I always thought that was May J


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 25, 2008)

and some old mos.

YouTube - Mos Def - Ms Fat Booty


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 26, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> good stuff..I always thought that was May J


 man me too haha, lotta good music over the years guys. this is off my one of my favorite cd's. i used to smoke bong rips and zone out to this. the music is my favorite type-dark haha.

YouTube - SOUTH CIRCLE-final call


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 28, 2008)

another banger here, also i picked up a good cd from years back , qb's finest-great cd featuring nas, mobb deep, bravehearts, cormega. man i wish yall could hear it but i cant find the songs i like off youtube. here is mobb deep

YouTube - Mobb Deep- Cradle To The Grave (Best of QB Mixtape#1)


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Goos shit, Koosh.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 28, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Goos shit, Koosh.*


 thank you, got any ideas or suggestions for us blood shot. i remember you posting that fire joint brand nubian-punks jump up. i learned not too long ago that was a diss about house of pain lol. thanks for stoppin in. wheres them updates on your journal. i have been looking.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Speaking of BN....I just saw them do a small show here in town on Monday. Them and Grand Verbalizer from X-Clan. Nice show. Even better after party. *

*Let me see what old vids I can dig up....brb.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 28, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Speaking of BN....I just saw them do a small show here in town on Monday. Them and Grand Verbalizer from X-Clan. Nice show. Even better after party. *
> 
> *Let me see what old vids I can dig up....brb.*


 yeah man i love the classics. some of the new stuff just doesnt have.....i dont know but something is missing. x-clan, i remember them too, good after party haha, man its gotta be cool living where all the good stuff goes down.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Feb 28, 2008)

Shook Ones - The Mobb
I Aint No Joke - Rakim
Brooklyn Zoo - ODB
Lean On Me - BDK
GangStarr/N&S - Dwyck
Tonight's The Night - RedMan
Don't Believe The Hype - PE
My Philosophy - BDP
The Symphony - Juice Crew
You Gots To Chill - EPMD
Night Of The Living Baseheads - PE
Black Steel In The Hour Of Chaos - PE
Greatest Man Alive - 3 X's Dope
Sunshine - Brand Nubian
Funkin' Lesson - X-Clan
Heed The Word Of The Brother - X-Clan


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 28, 2008)

now we got some good ole skool flavor, thanks for the vids.


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

im sure some one has said "shook ones-mobb deep" right koosh?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 2, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> im sure some one has said "shook ones-mobb deep" right koosh?


 i am pretty sure i already posted it. i could be wrong cuz my mind is burnt. but it is in my top 5 songs of all time.


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

pain-2pac, above the rim soundtrack..i hate that fuckin ja' rule covered it and put it on an album and people thought it was his song


----------



## R1c3K1LL3R (Mar 3, 2008)

Fuck Ja Rule,dude actually had some skill when he came out,then did all that pop shit,and now his raps seem so lame...


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 3, 2008)

R1c3K1LL3R said:


> Fuck Ja Rule,dude actually had some skill when he came out,then did all that pop shit,and now his raps seem so lame...


 yeah it seems as though 50 and ja killed his own career lol. speakin of pac(one of the all time greats) here is some.

YouTube - Hail Mary 
YouTube - I Ain't Mad At Cha (uncensored)


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 3, 2008)

oh yeah some more real hip hop not souljah boy hahahaha.

YouTube - Raekwon Incarcerated Scarfaces


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 3, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> oh yeah some more real hip hop not souljah boy hahahaha.
> 
> YouTube - Raekwon Incarcerated Scarfaces


wow lol...this thread always leads to me opening up limewire and downloading shit I forgot about


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 3, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> oh yeah some more real hip hop not souljah boy hahahaha.
> 
> YouTube - Raekwon Incarcerated Scarfaces


*Classic!!!!!*


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Here's an old one for you, Koosh*

I Got It Made - Special Ed


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 3, 2008)

The Jungle Brothers - Straight Out The Jungle


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 3, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> wow lol...this thread always leads to me opening up limewire and downloading shit I forgot about


 hell yeah man i love hip hop and have for years. i lived in prince george county in the early 80's and was a young buck listening to roxanne shante and kurtis blow, utfo hahaha. to be honest i forget about most of these songs until i come across them on youtube and say man that was a hot joint back then.



BSIv2.0 said:


> *Here's an old one for you, Koosh*
> 
> I Got It Made - Special Ed


 man these songs take me back. thanks for takin us back in time for a moment.



BSIv2.0 said:


> The Jungle Brothers - Straight Out The Jungle


 see you have me racking my brain trying to think of something from way back so i dug in the crates a bit. i also laugh at how styles change so much over the years. and young cats may look back and laugh at some of it but this is what shaped things today. thanks for bringing positive vibes here guys and here is a old banger.

YouTube - Poor Righteous Teachers - Rock Dis Funky Joint


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 4, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hell yeah man i love hip hop and have for years. i lived in prince george county in the early 80's and was a young buck listening to roxanne shante and kurtis blow, utfo hahaha. to be honest i forget about most of these songs until i come across them on youtube and say man that was a hot joint back then.
> 
> man these songs take me back. thanks for takin us back in time for a moment.
> 
> ...


*Yeah...The good ole days, the good ole days. PRT....lol I went to a highschool talent show in Trenton back in the day. They won.*

*This thread will continue for years...hopefully.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 4, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Yeah...The good ole days, the good ole days. PRT....lol I went to a highschool talent show in Trenton back in the day. They won.*
> 
> *This thread will continue for years...hopefully.*


 wow, that is cool shit. i hope this thread goes for a while. even if people post new stuff. it will show where hip hop came from and where it is going. hopefully hip hop is not dead but to me it is on life support.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 4, 2008)

*All I can post is what I know....My ears started going deaf to Hip Hop a while back. If its not something old....more times than not Im not banging it.*

*I'll brach out into other music before I going with current "Hip-Not"*

*So if I post something...its old.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 4, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *All I can post is what I know....My ears started going deaf to Hip Hop a while back. If its not something old....more times than not Im not banging it.*
> 
> *I'll brach out into other music before I going with current "Hip-Not"*
> 
> *So if I post something...its old.*


 i know exactly what you are saying. if i am listening to something anymore, it is always from the past. i do keep an eye out on some of the newer stuff but not much new stuff has impressed me. i keep hoping someone will break the mold and do something original not the same old formula that is popular right now. i also like other types of music sometimes.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Every now and again I hear something good. But what's good....Isnt what you hear on radio or see videos of. You have to really keep your ear to the street to find anything decent.*

*Or just know a certain someone puts out good music and check for them when they drop something like every 4-5 years. They make it hard to be a fan.*

*The shit I hear nowadays.....I cant even defend. Whatever someone's view of it is....I pretty much cant even argue w/them about it. It is what it is. I dont listen to it either.*


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 4, 2008)

How about I used to Luv her by Common Sense...maybe Headbanger by Hit squad ksolo,PArrishsmith and das effects.......UTFO's Ugly People was great,Stetsasonic...Monie In the Middle by Monie Luv...T.R.O.Y by Gangstarr awesome classic.....Lets give west coast luve Freaky Tales by Too Short.....Mahogany by Rakim


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 4, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Every now and again I hear something good. But what's good....Isnt what you hear on radio or see videos of. You have to really keep your ear to the street to find anything decent.*
> 
> *Or just know a certain someone puts out good music and check for them when they drop something like every 4-5 years. They make it hard to be a fan.*
> 
> *The shit I hear nowadays.....I cant even defend. Whatever someone's view of it is....I pretty much cant even argue w/them about it. It is what it is. I dont listen to it either.*


 most definately. like i have been a fan of scarface for years but even his newer stuff went downhill some.



FilthyFletch said:


> How about I used to Luv her by Common Sense...maybe Headbanger by Hit squad ksolo,PArrishsmith and das effects.......UTFO's Ugly People was great,Stetsasonic...Monie In the Middle by Monie Luv...T.R.O.Y by Gangstarr awesome classic.....Lets give west coast luve Freaky Tales by Too Short.....Mahogany by Rakim


 mahogany is so smoothe haha. i remember listening to that in like 6th or 7th grade haha. these older songs were the shit haha. time for a song off of one of my favorite eric b and rakim tapes./ 
YouTube - Eric B & Rakim - Let The Rhythm Hit 'Em


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 4, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> How about I used to Luv her by Common Sense...maybe Headbanger by Hit squad ksolo,PArrishsmith and das effects.......UTFO's Ugly People was great,Stetsasonic...Monie In the Middle by Monie Luv...T.R.O.Y by Gangstarr awesome classic.....Lets give west coast luve Freaky Tales by Too Short.....Mahogany by Rakim


*Thats my generation.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 4, 2008)

one correction to t.r.o.y is pete rock & cl smooth. no biggie though, i only know cuz this is one of my favorite songs of all time. gives me goosebumps. thanks for stopping by guys.

YouTube - Pete Rock & C.L. Smooth - T.R.O.Y. (They Reminisce Over You)


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah you found my mistake.I was thinking of TROY but listening to Gurus Jazzamatazz vol1 when typing lol..be on the watch out we putting out Ksolo and Cannibus new cd this year if scheduling stays on point..


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 5, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Yeah you found my mistake.I was thinking of TROY but listening to Gurus Jazzamatazz vol1 when typing lol..be on the watch out we putting out Ksolo and Cannibus new cd this year if scheduling stays on point..


 damn......you must have the best job in the world. some say cannibus destroyed uncle L in their rhyme battles, i might have to agree. and you get to work with k-solo. man that is badass. i have seen you say you have a label, i could pick your brain for hours. need an intern, i will help tend to the garden and do janitorial work for free lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 5, 2008)

pac..

YouTube - 2pac Hell 4 A Hustler 

YouTube - 2Pac - Cradle to the Grave 
YouTube - 2pac - Tupac Death Around The Corner


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 6, 2008)

lol do you mow yards too lol..Im on the phone with solo and he said to say whats up to everyone.I wanna see if I can get him to come make a name on the site lol


----------



## Oregonbud4life (Mar 6, 2008)

YouTube - All Night Long / Lionel Richie

YouTube - Sell Yo Dope / Afroman


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 6, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> lol do you mow yards too lol..Im on the phone with solo and he said to say whats up to everyone.I wanna see if I can get him to come make a name on the site lol


 hell yeah, just let me smoke some of that dro that you grow and let me meet cannibus and ksolo. man that shit would make my year haha. also cool new avatar fletch.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 7, 2008)

here is one of my favorite mc's who keeps it gritty with his stankin azz and k solos cuz. and sermon and p, some rap legends.
YouTube - Redman - I'll Bee Dat: BET Version 
YouTube - EPMD - Symphony 2000: Box Version


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Oregonbud4life said:


> YouTube - All Night Long / Lionel Richie


 
*LMAO.........*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 7, 2008)

Oregonbud4life said:


> YouTube - All Night Long / Lionel Richie
> 
> YouTube - Sell Yo Dope / Afroman


 rofl..... bsi thanks for quoting this i missed it completely somehow haha. man this joint was from a musical giant from when i was young. i wanted the red jacket bad, just dont let him babysit. and the lionel richie joint made me ready to party or fiesta tonight j/k.
YouTube - Michael Jackson-Beat It 
YouTube - Michael Jackson-Rock With You


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Come Clean - Jeru The Damaja

Cant Stop The Prophet - Jeru The Damaja

Arrest The President - Intelligent Hoodlum

Liquid Swords - GZA

Common Sense - Soul By The Pound

Cypress Hill - How I Could Just Kill A Man

Souls Of Mischief - '93 Til Infinity

Del The Funky Homosapien - Dr. Bombay

E-40 - Capt. Save A Ho

Lord Tariq & Peter Gunz - Uptown Baby (DeJa Vue)

Blahzayblah - Danger

BlackMoon - I Gotcha Opin

BlackMoon - How Many Emcees?

BlackMoon - Buck Em Down

A Tribe Called Quest - Electric Relaxation

GangStarr - Full Clip

GangStarr - Just To Get A Rep

GangStarr - Take It Personal

Naughy By Nature - Uptown Anthem

Smif N Wesson - BuckTown!

Coco Brovaz - Won on Won

UMC's - One To Grow On

UMC's - BlueCheese

Das EFX - They Want EFX

Das EFX - Mic Checka'

Black Sheep - The Choice Is Yours

De La Soul - Me Myself And I

De La Soul - Ring Ring Ring

De La Soul - Buddy

BDP - Duck Down

BDP - The Bridge Is Over

BDP - Step Into A World

BDP - 5 Boroughs


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Pete Rock ft The Rebel INS & Kurupt - Tru Master

Raekwon The Chef - Ice Cream

Joe Ski Love - PeeWee's Dance

Slick Rick - A Childrens Story

Slick Rick - Hey Young World


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 8, 2008)

good joints bsi, me and you must think alike cuz the vids above i think i got some of them posted already. which doesnt matter to me cuz people are watching the vids we are postin now and not early in the thread. it just shows how we like the same music, probably because they show legends to hip hop and what shaped modern hip hop. also jeru was cool as hell. every time you post a vid it is like those same songs are what i was gonna post or thinkin about. 

YouTube - Jeru Da Damaja - Ya Playing Yourself


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Yeah, Koosh....You and I could ride out anyday and not beef over what cd to play. *

*I figured you had some of these up already....But of course....I was too lazy to go back and look.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 8, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Yeah, Koosh....You and I could ride out anyday and not beef over what cd to play. *
> 
> *I figured you had some of these up already....But of course....I was too lazy to go back and look.*


 most definately, i am glad you post them because people are seeing the vids now cuz they aint lookin back 15 pages lol. so you are posting the shit i like and want people to see now and you got up many more i havent posted.. i have been lookin for your journal but the link disappeared. i pity the fool haha....i dig the new avatar.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 8, 2008)

*PhotoShop is a powerful drug. I'll see if I can do something with that Kimbo pic for you.*

*Give me a minute.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 10, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *PhotoShop is a powerful drug. I'll see if I can do something with that Kimbo pic for you.*
> 
> *Give me a minute.*


 when you wrote that it made me think of rick james on chapelle show saying "cocaine is a helluva drug" lol. except he should say photoshop is a helluva drug ahaha. some de la soul for everyone.

YouTube - De La Soul feat. Redman - Oooh 
YouTube - Outkast-Elevators (Me & You)


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2008)

one of my favorite albums.

YouTube - Soulja Slim - Head Buster


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Didnt forget about you.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 14, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Didnt forget about you.*


 now thats what i am talking about. that is badass haha, thanks dude.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 14, 2008)

*I think it'll have the RIU logo on it. If you make a phony email....I'll send it to you.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 15, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *I think it'll have the RIU logo on it. If you make a phony email....I'll send it to you.*


 alright i will send one to ya. i have been blazed and too lazy to post vids so here is a favorite for everyone. i am on a scarface and geto boys kick today. actually this is big mike. its a real chill track for the ole school cats.

YouTube - Geto Boys - Straight Gangstarism


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 17, 2008)

grimy-
and i'll do this shit for love with a gun in my mouth....
YouTube - Geto Boys - Why U Playin' 
YouTube - Geto Boys - Gun In My Mouth


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 18, 2008)

it aint hard to tell,lifes a bitch,halftime,memory lane...basically all of "illmatic"-nas


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 18, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> it aint hard to tell,lifes a bitch,halftime,memory lane...basically all of "illmatic"-nas


 yes...great music, i have halftime, and it hard to tell as earlier posts, i think lol. hard to remember but i see you have great tastes. nas is one of the top mc's of all time.


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 19, 2008)

damn diggin the vids...all about the older tracks in no particular order some of my favorites...

YouTube - Warren G, Nate Dogg - Regulate (Uncensored)

YouTube - Paul Hardcastle - Nineteen

YouTube - Digital Underground - The Humpty Dance (1990)

and this shit just cracked me up

YouTube - Urkel vs Carlton DANCE OFF!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 22, 2008)

Stormfront said:


> damn diggin the vids...all about the older tracks in no particular order some of my favorites...
> 
> YouTube - Warren G, Nate Dogg - Regulate (Uncensored)
> 
> ...


 humpty and warren g, definately some classics. keep em coming. here is some old no limit and snoop.

YouTube - snoop dogg feat mystikal


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 23, 2008)

before my thread dies lol, here is some fire from my hometown. the fat mack & mjg. this song makes me have goosebumps. from one of the best cd's i ever had.

YouTube - 8Ball & MJG - Comin Up 
YouTube - 8Ball & MJG - What Do You See


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 23, 2008)

classic shit, already posted this earlier in the thread but it is a must listen.

YouTube - SOUTH CIRCLE-final call


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2008)

the tank

YouTube - Silkk The Shocker-I Represent 
YouTube - C-Murder-We Soldiers 
YouTube - Mystikal Ft. Silkk The Shocker - Aint No Limit ( Rare Video) 
YouTube - TRU - Im Bout It, Bout It


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2008)

pac, this is hip hop from the heart.

YouTube - 2 Pac - Changes 
YouTube - 2PAC ALL EYEZ ON ME 
YouTube - 2Pac - Do For Love
YouTube - Tupac - Thugz Mansion


----------



## farway (Mar 24, 2008)

YouTube - Mos Def - Close Edge


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2008)

farway said:


> YouTube - Mos Def - Close Edge


 yeah dude great post. i loved chapelle show and mos when he did this. great taste in music, i also have some mos ms. fatbooty in this thread somewhere. keep the vids coming and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 26, 2008)

my top 5 legends of mc's-

YouTube - Jay-Z - Beach Chair (Featuring Chris Martin) 
YouTube - Nas-Nas Is Like 
YouTube - Notorious B.I.G- What's Beef? 
YouTube - 2pac - Staring Through My Rearview (OG Movie Version) 
YouTube - 2pac & Scarface feat Johnny P - Smile 
YouTube - Scarface - Win Lose or Draw


----------



## Yeah (Mar 27, 2008)

don't know if it's already been posted, but YouTube - Scarface - G Code


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 27, 2008)

wow this whole last page is stuff that I dont even put in old school yet lol too new for that..hmmm top 5 greatest emcees for me not rappers but emcees..
1.Rakim
2.Common
3.JUICE
4.KRS-1
5.Big L /tied with Guru of Gangstarr


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah said:


> don't know if it's already been posted, but YouTube - Scarface - G Code


 man if it isnt, i am glad you did. seems like it fits this site "we dont talk to police" lol. thanks for the vid. 



FilthyFletch said:


> wow this whole last page is stuff that I dont even put in old school yet lol too new for that..hmmm top 5 greatest emcees for me not rappers but emcees..
> 1.Rakim
> 2.Common
> 3.JUICE
> ...


 yeah i dont really consider old school but just a rounded out theme from what i used to listen to, to even stuff today. i am liking that list. i could probably even put rakim and common on my list. big l was a legend but i never heard a whole lot from him before he died. guru though, i have a lot of his shit and he is dope. they dont make hip hop like they used to.


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 1, 2008)

How about The Coup? Old School enough for you? 

YouTube - The Coup - Me and Jesus the Pimp in a '79 Granada Last Night -- [audio] epic!
YouTube - Me and jesus the pimp in a 79 granada last night [video]

YouTube - The Coup - Fat Cats and Bigga Fish [clean]

The Coup Fat Cats, Bigga Fish - Song - MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music [dirty]

YouTube - The Coup - Takin these [ Clean  ]

The Coup Pimps (Free Stylin' at the Fortune 500 Club) - Song - MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music

That last one is among my all time favorites.



Boots & the Coup said:


> Well if you're blind as Helen Keller
> You could see I'm David Rockafella
> So much cash up in my bathroom is a ready teller
> I'm outragous, I work in stages, like syphills
> ...


Anyone post some M.O.P. yet? I haven't read the whole thread.

How old school do we want to get?
YouTube - Ice T - Colors (1989)

YouTube - Buffalo stance (1989)
(Neneh Cherry is 7 mo. pregnant in the video, it was produced by Massive Attack. Together w/Nelle Hooper they comprised the core of the Wild Bunch party collective in the UK.)


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks for the sweet vids man. the coup sounds so familiar to me but i cant remember exactly when i heard them. i like their sound a lot. now i dont think anyone has posted any mash out posse yet lol. it is funny you say that cuz i ran across a vid today and thought this thread could use some of their music. i am a big fan of their older stuff before g-unit. thanks for stopping by and showing us some genuine flavor.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 2, 2008)

this is a good track too.

YouTube - The Roots - Concerto Of The Desperado: Clean Version 
YouTube - Group Home - Livin' Proof 
YouTube - Black Moon - Who Got The Props 
YouTube - Crooklyn Dodgers - Jeru The Damaja Chubb Rock O.C.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 7, 2008)

facemob and scarface

YouTube - Tales From The Hood -- FACEMOB


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 7, 2008)

reefer & beer-reminds me of me lol.

YouTube - reefer and beer


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 9, 2008)

YouTube - 2pac & Scarface feat Johnny P - Smile


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 9, 2008)

wtf how have I missed this thread!!!!! Hi mk!!!!!


----------



## Yeah (Apr 9, 2008)

Geto Boys - Damn it Feels Good to be a Gangsta

Mac Dre - Lots of Paper

N2Deep - Back to the Hotel

gotta love N2Deep from Vallejo. Apparently my buddy's uncle went to highschool with them.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 9, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> wtf how have I missed this thread!!!!! Hi mk!!!!!


 hey jamie glad you found it. there is a lot of good music here posted by many different people. i know you got good taste in hip hop so post whatever you like and want us to hear. music means a lot to me. my favorite thing to do is catch a buzz and cool out to music videos off here and youtube.



Yeah said:


> Geto Boys - Damn it Feels Good to be a Gangsta
> 
> Mac Dre - Lots of Paper


 man i gotta give you props for posting some of my personal favorites too(geto boys). and mac dre will always be a legend. i do appreciate you guys posting on here a whole lot. this thread gets a little lonely at times lol. people will post a vid and never come back and put any more up. i want this thread to have every type of hip hop or any genre of music out there. 


YouTube - 8Ball & MJG - Lay It Down 
YouTube - A Tribe called quest - check the rhime


----------



## Yeah (Apr 9, 2008)

One more from me. YouTube - "N Yo Eyes" - ANDRE NICKATINA
I love bay area rap.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 9, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hey jamie glad you found it. there is a lot of good music here posted by many different people. i know you got good taste in hip hop so post whatever you like and want us to hear. music means a lot to me. my favorite thing to do is catch a buzz and cool out to music videos off here and youtube.


Yes I love hip hop and music means a lot to me too! Always listening. So today Im in my car leaving a store... I get in turn the keys and music starts playing all loud... mac dre -since 84.... and Im kinda dancing around since I was still parked inbetween two cars. I pick up my peice to take a hit and look around and theres a lady to the left of me with her husband in the car. Shes shaking her head back and forth like some shame on me shit... haha.. So I got all crazy and started dancing around, bobbin my head...but with a serious face. Her husband was cracking up and her face turned beat red. It was great. I like making people feel uncumfy.


Yeah said:


> One more from me. YouTube - "N Yo Eyes" - ANDRE NICKATINA
> I love bay area rap.


ME TOO!!


----------



## Yeah (Apr 9, 2008)

Since 84 has a sick baseline mixed with the electric guitar. Sick song. 

Dre is awesome, nicky is awesome. Have you heard the new Federation album "It's Whateva"?


----------



## babylonburn (Apr 10, 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YN0PI5b4Nww&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YN0PI5b4Nww&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
GANJAH MAN- LEE SCRATCH PERRY


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Since 84 has a sick baseline mixed with the electric guitar. Sick song.
> 
> Dre is awesome, nicky is awesome. Have you heard the new Federation album "It's Whateva"?


Hmm thats from 06' unless theres a new one...
was playing this from that album today in my car... I dont care for the hook but they get off when theyre rappin not to mention sounds sick as eff when its playing hella loud.

YouTube - Federation "18 Dummy" Video
tell me when to go, put it in the air.


----------



## dude2348 (Apr 11, 2008)

dont know if these are already on here too lazy too go through em all.

YouTube - BIG PUN DREAM SHATTERER- RARE-ALBUM VERSION

YouTube - Onyx - Last Dayz

YouTube - Shyne-Bonnie & Shyne

YouTube - Tupac ft. Notorious B.I.G, Big L - Deadly Combination


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 11, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Yes I love hip hop and music means a lot to me too! Always listening. So today Im in my car leaving a store... I get in turn the keys and music starts playing all loud... mac dre -since 84.... and Im kinda dancing around since I was still parked inbetween two cars. I pick up my peice to take a hit and look around and theres a lady to the left of me with her husband in the car. Shes shaking her head back and forth like some shame on me shit... haha.. So I got all crazy and started dancing around, bobbin my head...but with a serious face. Her husband was cracking up and her face turned beat red. It was great. I like making people feel uncumfy.
> ME TOO!!


 haha she was thinking "that girl is going to hell in a handbasket". yeah that is the key to life in my eyes, gotta have fun and not take things to serious.




Yeah said:


> Since 84 has a sick baseline mixed with the electric guitar. Sick song.
> 
> Dre is awesome, nicky is awesome. Have you heard the new Federation album "It's Whateva"?


 man i never heard the nickatina(sp?) dude til someone introduced me to his music earlier this year. i like his music and am liking you guys showing me whats hot in the bay.



babylonburn said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YN0PI5b4Nww&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YN0PI5b4Nww&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
> GANJAH MAN- LEE SCRATCH PERRY


 link is broken but i am curious what vid it wAs. if you get a chance post some stuff u like. 



dude2348 said:


> dont know if these are already on here too lazy too go through em all.
> 
> YouTube - BIG PUN DREAM SHATTERER- RARE-ALBUM VERSION
> 
> ...


i am glad u posted last days because that is a favorite of mine. makes me wanna crack some heads. also i have been thinking about some big pun too. repppppp for chu man.


----------



## dude2348 (Apr 11, 2008)

thanks for the rep. i threw you some too. grabbed more to put up

YouTube - Neighborhood Sniper eazy e

YouTube - Cypress Hill - Hand On The Pump

YouTube - ice cube ghetto bird prolly already on here

YouTube - Jay-Z-D'evils


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 11, 2008)

YouTube - Nas - Affirmative Action


----------



## dude2348 (Apr 12, 2008)

YouTube - Nas feat A.Z. - Life's A Bitch


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 13, 2008)

dude2348 said:


> YouTube - Nas feat A.Z. - Life's A Bitch


 dude i am digging your taste in hip hop. az is underrated legend, and cypress hill hell yeah. r.i.p cavlar.
YouTube - Papoose Ft Cmurder- Ride Out Official Vid *New*3/20/08 
YouTube - Riot Music CAVLAR ft. PAPOOSE 
YouTube - Papoose I Get Gully Video 
YouTube - 2pac - Dumpin Feat. Hussein Fatal & Papoose 
YouTube - MOP - World Famous


----------



## dude2348 (Apr 14, 2008)

yea dude AZ definitely is a great. too bad he doesnt receive the recognition by most. 

YouTube - Az - The format (Prod Dj-Premier)

YouTube - AZ feat. Nas Mo Money Mo Murder

YouTube - AZ - Problems

had to post some songs which hes great in


----------



## WiZ Kid (Apr 14, 2008)

Couldn't find a link but Big L ft 2Pac- Deadly Combination is fire


----------



## Yeah (Apr 14, 2008)

O AK Frisco bay heyyyyyyy, area bay love mac dreeeeeeeee.

That being said, YouTube - Camron feat. Kanye West- Down and Out.

As well as YouTube - 2pac- 16 On Death Row. That whole "R U Still Down?" album is pretty dope.

And then, YouTube - E-40 featuring Suga-T-Sprinkle Me and YouTube - E-40 w/ The Click - Hurricane(slurricane) from 40 water.

And from my man Coo Coo Cal YouTube - Coo Coo Cal feat. Koffee Brown - how does it feel to ya

And some more Mac Dreezy for you. YouTube - Mac Dre-Livin It


----------



## WiZ Kid (Apr 15, 2008)

Check out this track let me know what you fellas think

YouTube - say yeah - wiz khalifa

Turn up those subs this song knocks


----------



## dude2348 (Apr 15, 2008)

YouTube - Ludacris Ft DTP - Growing Pains

YouTube - Hi-Tek, Bun B, Devin The Dude, Pretty Ugly, Dion - So Tired

YouTube - 3 6 Mafia - Bin Laden Weed

YouTube - Ludacris - Blueberry yum yum

i posted something other then ny rappers this time


----------



## dude2348 (Apr 15, 2008)

YouTube - Shyne - More Or Less (vid)


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 15, 2008)

wow guys, this is exactly what i wanted. a mix of all kinds of different music and flavors. keep it coming, great music and choices too. on a edit that 40 water sprinkle me is what i was gonna post a few days ago but i forgot to. big up on that.


----------



## kronicsmurf (Apr 15, 2008)

oh man i love me some janis joplin music and most of the stuff i listened to from the 60's and 70's i still like to fire one up and kick back with those tracks.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 15, 2008)

kronicsmurf said:


> oh man i love me some janis joplin music and most of the stuff i listened to from the 60's and 70's i still like to fire one up and kick back with those tracks.


 man i hear you definately. if you got any vids to post that you like, let us hear em. i am a johnny cash fan along with neil young and lynyrd skynyrd. there is a lot of hip hop in this thread but in my first post i said people should post any genre of music they like but mostly hip hop has been posted. any flavor is encouraged here cuz its all love. i love music. 
YouTube - Neil Young Old Man


----------



## Yeah (Apr 16, 2008)

Crosby Stills Nash and/or Neil Young is the shit.


----------



## dude2348 (Apr 16, 2008)

since were able to post diff genres now

YouTube - Ohio crosby stills nash & young

YouTube - The Prodigy - Voodoo People not the one from mobb deep

YouTube - Oasis - Champagne Supernova

YouTube - Revenge of the Zombie six feet under

YouTube - dead kennedys moon over marin

YouTube - Motorhead - Killed By Death

YouTube - MotÃ¶rhead " Whorehouse Blues " a more relaxed motorhead song but still great


----------



## Yeah (Apr 16, 2008)

Pretty hot track from lil wayne.

YouTube - Lil Wayne - Pussy Money Weed (FULL SONG)


----------



## Yeah (Apr 16, 2008)

Some old school spice 1.

YouTube - Spice 1 Strap On The Side American old school rap


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 16, 2008)

awesome posts guys....the old spice one joint reminded me of this one. i am pretty sure it has already been posted but here it is again cuz i like it. and dude had some kick ass joints too. i used to blaze to champagne supernova back in the day.

YouTube - Spice 1-Face Of A Desperate Man


----------



## dude2348 (Apr 16, 2008)

YouTube - Onyx, Method Man, Raekwon, Killa Sin - The Worst

YouTube - EPMD - Symphony 2000 feat. Method Man and Redman

YouTube - KRS-One - Step into a World (Rapture's Delight)

YouTube - Old Dirty Bastard I got Your Money

YouTube - Shimmy Shimmy Ya- O.D.B. (Original Uncensored)


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 16, 2008)

dude awesome songs, i think i have posted the symphony and step into a world. it shows great minds think alike lol. plus everbody checks the vids at the end of this thread not the middle. classic vids dude and props to you guys. classic goodie mob here.

YouTube - Goodie Mob - Cell Therapy 
YouTube - goodie mob feat. esthero-the world i know


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 16, 2008)

and this cut is fire !!!!!!!!!

YouTube - Pete Rock feat N.O.R.E, Big Pun & Common - Verbal Murder 2


----------



## Yeah (Apr 17, 2008)

YouTube - The World Is Filled

One of my favorite tracks off Life After Death.


----------



## Yeah (Apr 17, 2008)

And my favorite Mack 10 cut.

YouTube - Mack 10 - The Testimony


----------



## LiveHigh (Apr 18, 2008)

Yo I haven't checked in in a while. So if this is a repeat I'm sorry~

YouTube - Jay-Z-Dirt Off Your Shoulders(Dj Danger Mouse Remix)

Gray Album ftw~~~


edit: While I'm at it: YouTube - Jay-Z-What More Can I Say(Dj Danger Mouse Remix)

-LiHi


----------



## Kassidy (Apr 19, 2008)

God damn this is a pimp thread, Im gonna be blow smoke all morning listenin to these motherfuckers!! 
YouTube - The Notorious B.I.G. - Juicy
i didnt see this one posted, either im too baked or y'all actually missed this classic


----------



## ovwarrior (Apr 19, 2008)

yurple said:


> old sac town shit
> 
> YouTube - Brotha Lynch Hung-Rest In Piss
> 
> ...


FUCK yeah man... good to see someone reppin some sactown shit


----------



## Yeah (Apr 19, 2008)

As for sac town, heres my favorite brotha lynch

YouTube - Black Market

and one more

YouTube - Brotha Lynch Hung-Refuse To Lose

Ever heard of big lurch?


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 20, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> God damn this is a pimp thread, Im gonna be blow smoke all morning listenin to these motherfuckers!!
> YouTube - The Notorious B.I.G. - Juicy
> i didnt see this one posted, either im too baked or y'all actually missed this classic


 hey stranger, glad to see you stop by. big up to you for posting that biggie joint. perfect way to start my saturday yesterday.....it was all a dream, i used to read word up magazine..... and to everyone else i am grateful for all this great music. perfect thread to blaze and chill for hours. i will try to post some bangers later. happy 420 everyone.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah said:


> As for sac town, heres my favorite brotha lynch
> 
> YouTube - Black Market
> 
> ...


Brotha Lynch is the shit.

YouTube - Andre Nickatina - Lips ooohhh I cant hold it ...ooooh.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 21, 2008)

hey jamie glad to see you back and hope you are feeling better. here is a dope track with some awesome lyricists but i dont really do the political stuff and debates haha but it is a cool track.

YouTube - TELL THE TRUTH - Mos Def - Immortal Technique - Eminem 
YouTube - D12 Fet. Eminem - Purple Pills (Explitic)


----------



## Yeah (Apr 21, 2008)

Bin Laden didn't blow up the projects.. it was you nigga, tell the truth nigga.

I love Mos Def(no homo lol). Immortal Technique is sick, too.

some more nicky. It's the best beat on any of his LP's in my opinion. Slaps hard in the car.

YouTube - Andre Nickatina Jungle

And another older cut.

YouTube - Fears of a Coke Lord


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah, that fears of a coke lord and nickatina is dope. here are some cool ass dudes. and i had a bad day today so this devin song helped me cool out.

YouTube - Trae, Bun-B, Devin The Dude-Dont Fake 
YouTube - DEVIN THE DUDE ANYTHANG


----------



## dude2348 (Apr 24, 2008)

YouTube - Scarface ft. Ice Cube, Devin - Hand Of The Dead Body

YouTube - Chamillionaire - Hip Hop Police/Evening News: CORRECT VERSION Closed Captioned

YouTube - Mobb Deep - Survival Of The Fittest

YouTube - Juice - Welcome to My Hood (Blackwall Street)


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 25, 2008)

some classics there dude. we must have similar tastes cuz some of those songs are my favorites of all time. survival of the fittest is probably my favorite of all time period. when snoop first came out he was straight gutta but his sound has turned more pop now. his newest cd is cool because he stepped outside the box and experimented more than what others are doing right now in hip hop. these vids i am posting of his are because i think the production is pretty tight. even though i dont go out much this life of da party could let me get my groove on at the club if i was there. it instantly made my head nod when i heard it, plus too short is a legend. oh yeah gangsta's dont dance we boogie hahaha.(no i am not a gangsta lol).

YouTube - Ras Kass, 2Pac, Dr.Dre, & Mack 10 - Ghetto Fabulous [Remix] 
YouTube - Snoop Dogg ft Butch Cassidy,Master P & Eastsidaz - Lay Low 
YouTube - Snoop Dogg Ft. B-Real - Vato 
YouTube - Snoop Dogg - Life of da Party


----------



## dude2348 (Apr 25, 2008)

YouTube - Eazy E - Still Cruisin

YouTube - Eazy-E - Still E.A.Z.Y wierd mix but good

YouTube - Tupac Ft Big L and Big Pun - Juice sick mix off of tupac duets mixtape


----------



## dude2348 (Apr 25, 2008)

another of that mixtape YouTube - Tupac - Thatz me


----------



## Kassidy (Apr 26, 2008)

Man i just got a big bag, its fucking beautiful outside, gonna take up the porch monkey status and sit out and smoke and drink all day! Gonna start the day off with this hot track right here:
BizzyBone - Fried Day


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 28, 2008)

YouTube - Rosco P Coldchain - Hot (Produced by the Neptunes) I love this song. Beat is off the hook.


----------



## Yeah (Apr 28, 2008)

YouTube - The Federation - "Happy I Met You" ft. Snoop Dogg

Good song and vid off their new album. I was gonna type something about Scarface, snoop, and devin the dude. But I went to another page and lost my post. Fuck it.

oh and YouTube - Federation COLLEGE GIRL

slaps in the car as well.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 29, 2008)

hot tracks everyone. dont know if any of yall like the wu. ghost.....

YouTube - ghostface - the return of ironman


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 29, 2008)

on another note i was really feeling all these vids everyone posted. so many different flavors represent who yall are. i dug in the crates and was really happy i found this. soundbombing was the shit, too bad sheisty motherfuckers stole my cd a while back.

YouTube - Pharoahe Monch - The Life: BET Version, Chyron


----------



## Yeah (Apr 29, 2008)

Ghostface= beast
Monch = beast
SP = beast

I'm glad you found that last vid. Reminds me of better days. Got a couple songs on the way.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Ghostface= beast
> Monch = beast
> SP = beast
> 
> I'm glad you found that last vid. Reminds me of better days. Got a couple songs on the way.


 real talk my friend.........better days. glad you felt it too.


----------



## Yeah (Apr 30, 2008)

YouTube - Sheek Louch ft Styles P - Kiss Your Ass Goodbye


YouTube - The LOX - We'll always love Big Poppa

Some LOX D-Block shit. I got D-Block over G-unit any day. Especially with young buck gone.


I really like the second one. Once again, reminds me of better days.


----------



## dude2348 (May 3, 2008)

havent posted in a while so ill put some by this band up. theyre not rap but are mad chill

YouTube - Slightly Stoopid - This Joint

YouTube - Closer to the Sun by Slightly Stoopid

YouTube - I Couldn't Get High- Slightly Stoopid

YouTube - Slightly Stoopid - Babylon is Falling - 3-07-08


----------



## Yeah (May 4, 2008)

probably already been posted, but here we go anyway. My favorite song vid combo, ever.


YouTube - Outkast B.O.B


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 4, 2008)

dude2348 said:


> havent posted in a while so ill put some by this band up. theyre not rap but are mad chill
> 
> YouTube - Slightly Stoopid - This Joint
> 
> ...


Slightly stoopid is one of my fav bands. They effen rock. Their concert I went to was an freakin smoke fest... good times. 


So this is wut Im listenin to at the moment

YouTube - Pimp C Feat. Mike Jones-Pourin Up
Im smokin out...pourin up... puttin dick up in ur slut...
A fuckn classic.


And usually I dont like Lil Wayne... but this song I really like when Im high prolly cuz it plays so much on sirius. 
YouTube - Lil Wayne-Lollipop(Uncensored Video)



HI MK!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (May 5, 2008)

damn yeah you cant go wrong with the ole school lox in my book. and also that outkast joint is one of my favorites from them also, dont pull that thang out if you aint ready to bang.......haha. the slightly stoopid is straight funk too. hey jamie, its funny you say that about wayne cuz i was gonna post a vid from him but i was gonna write i usually dont listen to him all the time lol. but i am feeling the songs you posted. keep up the good work guys. its 8 am and i am chilling to all yalls music you posted.


----------



## dude2348 (May 5, 2008)

YouTube - West Side Connection - Killa Cali

YouTube - Eminem- Rock Bottom

YouTube - Immortal Technique- Harlem Streets

YouTube - Immortal Technique-Obnoxious

YouTube - Diabolic - The Next Episode Freestyle crazy freestyle

YouTube - Respect -biggie smalls

YouTube - Biggie Smalls (Notorious B.I.G) - Things Done Changed
^ my favorite fucking song
YouTube - Kick In The Door-Biggie Smalls

YouTube - Mase Feat Black Rob,Dmx & The Lox - 24 Hours To Live
^another favorite

YouTube - Last Day - The Notorious B.I.G. feat. LOX / D-Block
^another fav

and i think thats enough for now


----------



## mastakoosh (May 10, 2008)

westside connect and b.i.g & lox, immortal technique= wow you must be in my head because those are some favorite songs of mine.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 10, 2008)

YouTube - 2Pac feat. Daz & Kurupt - Don't Go 2 Sleep [by Mic]


----------



## dude2348 (May 10, 2008)

YouTube - Ice Cube - Dead Homiez

YouTube - No Amateurs ft. B.I.G. Big L & Big Pun

YouTube - Beanie Sigel - I Can Feel It In The Air


----------



## Yeah (May 11, 2008)

YouTube - OatKast-West Savannah

one of the most overlooked outkast songs. good shit.


----------



## dude2348 (May 13, 2008)

YouTube - Ill Bill - The Anatomy Of A School Shooting

YouTube - Necro-Dead Body Disposal

YouTube - Necro Your fuckin head split

YouTube - Ill Bill - Glenwood Projects (feat. Necro & Goretex)


----------



## Yeah (May 30, 2008)

Someone has to revive this thread. I don't normally go mainstream, especially not plies, but I kind of dig this track. I can relate a little, and I like the beat.

YouTube - Plies - "Runnin My Momma Crazy"

ENJOY!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 2, 2008)

haha yeah, appreciate you breathing life back into the thread. they say plies is one of the leaders of the new school, so only time will tell. i have been looking through the crates for some long forgotten fire. also thanks to everyone for posting here.


----------



## Yeah (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm going to call it now. Mr. Carter - Lil Wayne off "Tha Carter III" is going to be one of the hottest tracks of the year. Wayne lays it down, Jay-Z lays it down, and a sick beat and altogether production. Be sure to illegally download a copy of the album on the release date or if you're lucky enough to find it earlier as I have been. 

Check it out. 

YouTube - Lil Wayne - Mr. Carter ft. Jay-Z


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 4, 2008)

wayne is definately spittin to be one of the greats. i heard someone say he should watch doing a song with someone who can body him on his own track but i think dude put it down. wayne is doing original shit, which hip hop is lacking. he is the new school leader. he is earning my respect more and more. this track from malachi i just recently found is real as shit. yeah- i remember you like the outkast so you might have heard of him from the dungeon family. both these tracks are original and have a message-different from the same old stale formula from most hip hop these days. now i will spark the homegrown and find some more tracks. 
YouTube - Grimy World by Malachi (Dungeon Family) music video by LAFCO 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJc2JNkuA7E&feature=related


----------



## Yeah (Jun 4, 2008)

Actually hadn't heard of Malachi as a solo artist, but I love the dungeon family as a whole. I like both of those joints. I also like the outlawz, although it seems their popularity died with 2pac. Time to download some more music and get off the mainstream once again.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Actually hadn't heard of Malachi as a solo artist, but I love the dungeon family as a whole. I like both of those joints. I also like the outlawz, although it seems their popularity died with 2pac. Time to download some more music and get off the mainstream once again.


 i forgot to add that in there. i am also a fan of the outlawz and have been following them for a while too. thats another reason why i liked that one joint.


----------



## dude2348 (Jun 8, 2008)

YouTube - Riot Squad (Feat. Joe Budden & Stack Bundles) - You Know Wha

YouTube - Joe Budden-Send Him Our Love [Stack Bundles Tribute]
YouTube - (The Official Last Song From) Stack Bundles - I'm Good Dirty
YouTube - Sheek Louch feat Team Arliss - The Benjamins
YouTube - Styles P - The Shining


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

what do yall know about dungeon family?!?!?!?!


damn i thought only us locals listen to our music.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2008)

mac dre...


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 8, 2008)

YouTube - Mobb Deep - Survival Of The Fittest

YouTube - atb - ecstasy


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 8, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> what do yall know about dungeon family?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> damn i thought only us locals listen to our music.


 haha i am sure you got the scoop on the dungeon family better than me. i just like to try to get music from every region. but i am a southern boy born and raised. and dude good to see you bringing some hot joints by.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 9, 2008)

dude2348 said:


> YouTube - Riot Squad (Feat. Joe Budden & Stack Bundles) - You Know Wha
> 
> YouTube - Joe Budden-Send Him Our Love [Stack Bundles Tribute]
> YouTube - (The Official Last Song From) Stack Bundles - I'm Good Dirty
> ...


 dude definately brought some underground bangers here.



[email protected] said:


> mac dre...


 mac dre has definately gotten a lotta deserved love on this thread.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 9, 2008)

black rob anyone?


field mob anyone? (well field mob was hot until they went mainstream)


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 9, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> black rob anyone?
> 
> 
> field mob anyone? (well field mob was hot until they went mainstream)


 of course, thats what i wanted from this thread. for every individual to post what is hot to them. put up some vids that you are feeling or that is a classic to you. at times this thread was just me by myself lol so i am glad we got some posters now. i remember when there was a rumor black rob was dead. here are some dope pac remixes.

YouTube - 2pac - Death Around The Corner (R-Tistic Remix) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6wYeQ2XJP8&feature=related


----------



## Yeah (Jun 13, 2008)

Another revival of this thread. Got some Clipse for you. How does this thread keep dying off?

YouTube - clipse "cot damn"

YouTube - Baby ft. Clipse - What Happened To That Boy

Love these joints. I still can't stop playing those Malachi tracks kush. props for that one.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 13, 2008)

IMHO, the first clipse cd was a rider


i could put the cd in and wouldnt have to change tracks at all!!!


----------



## Yeah (Jun 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> IMHO, the first clipse cd was a rider
> 
> 
> i could put the cd in and wouldnt have to change tracks at all!!!


I feel ya. It's a rare thing to not have to skip a single track on a cd.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Another revival of this thread. Got some Clipse for you. How does this thread keep dying off?
> 
> YouTube - clipse "cot damn"
> 
> ...


 man thanks bro lol, i listen to those malachi joints couple times a day. if they got more exposure i know they would be huge hits. the outlawz are grinding in the underground and deserve to blow again. HAHA good looking out on the thread revival. i go away camping a lot on the weekends so i dont get a chance to post. like 20 different people posted in the beginning and never posted again. i guess they dont like me lol. i wont let this die and yeah you are a key part to it too. along with you and dude, lb, this thread will survive. man i am right with you guys on these choices of music. its like yall like exactly what i like. i have a lot of love for the clipse because my hometown was close to where they were from, so big up to VA.



LoudBlunts said:


> IMHO, the first clipse cd was a rider
> 
> 
> i could put the cd in and wouldnt have to change tracks at all!!!


these dudes have been constantly putting out dope tracks and dont get the recognition they deserve a lot. glad to see you got good taste in music too.



Yeah said:


> I feel ya. It's a rare thing to not have to skip a single track on a cd.


 exactly there are like 10 all time cd's that i could listen to straight through but now days i only like 1-2 songs off cds. the industry is suffering because a lot of dudes are putting out shit music. why buy a cd when you can download the 1 good song off their cd for free. everyone wants to make 1 good mainstream song so they can make money off ringtones. i probably have posted this song already on here but my memorys is shit anymore. clipse & lil wayne dope game.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Dv0KY9OIMog&feature=related


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 16, 2008)

i found some shit i have been feeling lately too.

YouTube - Outlawz - Real Talk (Lyrics) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=cQzw_VuPKR0&feature=related


----------



## Yeah (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice songs. Here's an "interesting" track. I wouldn't say it's hot or good, just interesting. Not really my taste but it's worth a listen.

YouTube - Yo Gotti - Pure Cocaine


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Nice songs. Here's an "interesting" track. I wouldn't say it's hot or good, just interesting. Not really my taste but it's worth a listen.
> 
> YouTube - Yo Gotti - Pure Cocaine


 reminded me of hip hop mixed with r&b, a country twist lol. gucci mane cracks me up too, pretty good and different find.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 22, 2008)

YouTube - Noreaga ft. Nature, Big Pun, Cam'ron, the Lox 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9jwYAoxvfvI&feature=related


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jun 22, 2008)

Some of the greates tracks ever put out:

YouTube - Del Tha Funkee Homosapien - X-Files

YouTube - N.W.A. - Express Yourself [Freedom Version]

YouTube - Phi-Life-Cypher - Herbaholics

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UZynubB4Gks&feature=related


----------



## Yeah (Jun 22, 2008)

YouTube - Andre Nickatina-Cocaine

Nice tacks guys. I like Del, he has some trippy songs. This is a new one from Andre Nickatina that was just formally released on the new Tale of Two Andres album.


----------



## Yeah (Jun 24, 2008)

Another sick Nickatina song. My favorite off the album. 

YouTube - Honeycomb - Andre Nickatina


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 26, 2008)

Reprogrammed said:


> Some of the greates tracks ever put out:
> 
> YouTube - Del Tha Funkee Homosapien - X-Files
> 
> ...


 great songs, i remember the express yourself came out when i was pretty young but it blew me away. and del breaks the mold with creativity. i am glad you came back to post and hope you bless us with many more.



Yeah said:


> YouTube - Andre Nickatina-Cocaine
> 
> Nice tacks guys. I like Del, he has some trippy songs. This is a new one from Andre Nickatina that was just formally released on the new Tale of Two Andres album.





Yeah said:


> Another sick Nickatina song. My favorite off the album.
> 
> YouTube - Honeycomb - Andre Nickatina


 you guys have introduced me this dude and i like his music a lot. he reminds me of someone but i cant think of who. again great music and posts. much respect to all of you who have great musical taste and help keep this thread fresh.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 26, 2008)

K I really dont like 50 but I love the beat and its a good dancing/bumpin while Im washin my car song... 

YouTube - G-Unit featuring The Game - I Like The Way She Do It (Remix)


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> K I really dont like 50 but I love the beat and its a good dancing/bumpin while Im washin my car song...
> 
> YouTube - G-Unit featuring The Game - I Like The Way She Do It (Remix)


 i hate to admit it too that i listen to some of 50's stuff haha. i like this joint too. got any pics of you washing that car while bumping to this?? lol j/p but i do appreciate your support to this thread jm. i am sorry to hear of some of your troubles lately but you seem to be independent and strong so i hope you keep your head up(i know cliche hehe). here is a track from bun b and sean kingston, i am not the hugest fan of sk but i like what bun is saying.

YouTube - Bun B ft. Sean Kingston - That's Gangsta (Official Video)


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 26, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i hate to admit it too that i listen to some of 50's stuff haha. i like this joint too. got any pics of you washing that car while bumping to this?? lol j/p but i do appreciate your support to this thread jm. i am sorry to hear of some of your troubles lately but you seem to be independent and strong so i hope you keep your head up(i know cliche hehe). here is a track from bun b and sean kingston, i am not the hugest fan of sk but i like what bun is saying.
> 
> YouTube - Bun B ft. Sean Kingston - That's Gangsta (Official Video)


Aww man... bun B gets off in that one! But I cant stand Sean Kingston! And no I dont have any pics of me washin the car but I do have pics that I just text to my friend! 






Check this out ice cream man with spinners! Even better...






Me with a cold one and an ice cream is 92 out right now... 708pm. HOT!


----------



## Yeah (Jun 26, 2008)

That 50 song is kind of "catchy". I've caught myself listening to rider pt. 2 as well. lol


And that bum B track is cool. It's just kind of hard for me to see Sean Kingston as a gangsta after that suicidal song.

Anyway, heres a few songs off the new Triple 6 cd.

YouTube - Three 6 Mafia - I Got ft. Pimp C

YouTube - Three 6 Mafia - Last 2 Walk - We Got Da Club

YouTube - Three 6 Mafia Feat. Akon - Last 2 Walk - That's Right



Nothing like a cold Bud light or 10 on a hot summer day.


----------



## Yeah (Jun 28, 2008)

YouTube - The Game - Dope Boys ft. Travis Barker [NEW L.A.X EXCLUSIVE]

Sick beat and decent flow.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 28, 2008)

YouTube - Lil Wayne - A Millie ( dirty + Video / Lyrics )

Lil Waynes been growing on me these past several months... 

These G's are c walkin like crazy!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 28, 2008)

lovin the vids guys(and girls). man i want to be a popsicle. i am really feeling this song even though young buck sniffs coke and cries on the phone to fiddy sometimes. its my summer jam.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7DhighXaMtw


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 28, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> lovin the vids guys(and girls). man i want to be a popsicle. i am really feeling this song even though young buck sniffs coke and cries on the phone to fiddy sometimes. its my summer jam.
> 
> YouTube - Drivin Down The Freeway-Young Buck Ft. The Outlawz and Dion


 
Hahah Right at 3:23
YouTube - YOUNG BUCK CRIES TO 50 CENT ON THE PHONE (EXCLUSIVE)
I truly hate 50s attitude. Poor Young Buck.

I like this one though... I hear it on satellite radio sometimes.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=7pVFTCh-wgo

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hdfuIl4cq_0&feature=related (Not Young Buck related)


----------



## Yeah (Jun 28, 2008)

Young Buck related response. Interesting shit.



YouTube - Young Buck ft Nas - "The Taped Conversation"(50 cent diss)


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 30, 2008)

man honestly buck is the realest and most talented that g-unit had. it was a bitch move by 50. but buck should have known better to cry on the phone to 50. also on the other side of the coin 50 is a tremendous businessman so nobody really knows except him how bad buck was gone with the sniffin and such. we all know you cant be asset to a company strung out lol, if that really was the case. all in all though i am feeling all these songs yb is putting out. some prodigy cuts.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=GrMgRBt6Roo&feature=related 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=kZLuFIADKYg&feature=related


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 1, 2008)

i listened to this 1 time but didnt know what to think lol. snoop, willie nelson and whitey ford. interesting and on here we can all relate to medicine

YouTube - Snoop Dogg - My Medicine Feat Willie Nelson (Official Movie)


----------



## humble learner (Jul 1, 2008)

heres some shit yall probably aint never heard, or even heard of....

YouTube - The Jacka - Aspen

YouTube - The Jacka I Try

YouTube - the jacka die young

YouTube - THE JACKA- GIRLS SAY

YouTube - the jacka "hey girl"

YouTube - The Jacka - Break Em Off


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 1, 2008)

humble learner said:


> heres some shit yall probably aint never heard, or even heard of....
> 
> YouTube - The Jacka - Aspen
> 
> ...


 i wouldnt underestimate the range of music on here lol. our homie earlier the in thread introduced us to the jacka too. big up to droppin these cuts for us to hear.


----------



## Yeah (Jul 6, 2008)

TI killed it again.

YouTube - T.I. - No Matter What


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah said:


> TI killed it again.
> 
> YouTube - T.I. - No Matter What


 i havent got a chance to listen to this one yet but i appreciate it and will listen to it here in a minute. i also wanted to say i get high and forget to post vids so i am glad you come through and remind me. also i had to say nice post on that travis barker game joint. i like to smoke and listen to it. game cracks me up when he says" and dr dre should answer his phone before i sneak through his window like nigga im home." that shit cracks me up everytime.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah said:


> TI killed it again.
> 
> YouTube - T.I. - No Matter What


 
Oh YEAH, Im so disappointed... though I like TI and the beat is off the hook... that song is so WHINEY! Boo to TI that song blows a fat D.


On another note... this song I hated at first but it grew on me.

YouTube - Shawty Lo - Foolish


----------



## Yeah (Jul 9, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Oh YEAH, Im so disappointed... though I like TI and the beat is off the hook... that song is so WHINEY! Boo to TI that song blows a fat D.
> 
> 
> On another note... this song I hated at first but it grew on me.
> ...


I'm sorry, but I have to disagree. The song is not the greatest thing known to man, but he is on house arrest for the next year until he has to turn himself in on federal weapons charges. Thus making him an OG.

I like Shawty Lo, but I'd appreciate it if he stopped whispering so I could hear him.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 10, 2008)

real talk from both of you. i am like a politician playing the fence haha. both vids were dope. my apologies if me or anyone has posted this song yet. i dig this a whole bunch. lets get back to story telling days in hip hop.

YouTube - Da Art Of Storytellin - Outkast ft. Slick Rick


----------



## Yeah (Jul 10, 2008)

Speaking of the storytelling days, check out this joint. Just got really high and found it on onsmash.com One of the best songs I've heard in a long time.


YouTube - Play Out in the Rain


Glad we got some more outkast going in here. Slick Rick's a beast.

By the way, http://videos.onsmash.com/ is a great place to find new hip hop songs and videos. Hope someone can find that useful.



Edit: One more. I didn't really like it, but it's really starting to grow on me. I'm anxious for the new album to finally come out.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah said:


> I'm sorry, but I have to disagree. The song is not the greatest thing known to man, but he is on house arrest for the next year until he has to turn himself in on federal weapons charges. Thus making him an OG.
> 
> I like Shawty Lo, but I'd appreciate it if he stopped whispering so I could hear him.


Greatest hit known to man? WOW. . Good he should be on house arrest.... hes had an opportunity to get out of his negative situation yet still effed up even though he should be responsible (hes a father) and then makes a song about how hes ok and will deal with it. What are the other options? Death? Of course he has to deal with it, like everyone else on this earth. 
NOW RETRACT THAT NOWWWWWW. Hahahah just playing. I like lots of gay ass songs... so of course you are entitled to your own opinion. .


----------



## Yeah (Jul 11, 2008)

And of course I forgot to post the link to the song...

YouTube - Nas - Hero ft. Keri Hilson - Official Video 2008


jamiemichelle said:


> Greatest hit known to man? WOW. . Good he should be on house arrest.... hes had an opportunity to get out of his negative situation yet still effed up even though he should be responsible (hes a father) and then makes a song about how hes ok and will deal with it. What are the other options? Death? Of course he has to deal with it, like everyone else on this earth.
> NOW RETRACT THAT NOWWWWWW. Hahahah just playing. I like lots of gay ass songs... so of course you are entitled to your own opinion. .


I think *you win*. What do you think of the nas song? And how about this TIP song?

YouTube - T.I. - A Better Day - Paper Trail [New]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 12, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Greatest hit known to man? WOW. . Good he should be on house arrest.... hes had an opportunity to get out of his negative situation yet still effed up even though he should be responsible (hes a father) and then makes a song about how hes ok and will deal with it. What are the other options? Death? Of course he has to deal with it, like everyone else on this earth.
> NOW RETRACT THAT NOWWWWWW. Hahahah just playing. I like lots of gay ass songs... so of course you are entitled to your own opinion. .


 hmmm i sense a dislike for ti lol. i love everyones opinions here.  very true stuff bout being a father.



Yeah said:


> And of course I forgot to post the link to the song...
> 
> YouTube - Nas - Hero ft. Keri Hilson - Official Video 2008
> I think *you win*. What do you think of the nas song? And how about this TIP song?
> ...


 that nas track is straight fire. ti is not bad either. i just get mad because he says he is the king of the south. to me there is only one king of the south-SCARFACE. i am a little biased bout that cuz face is one of my favorites lol. what i like bout ti, is he is coming from the heart on some tracks. man there is some good ass hip hop contained within this thread. i wish some people would check all these tracks from beginning to end in here and see the range of hip hop. thanks for the link too yeah. this song is nice too.

YouTube - Jedi Mind Tricks/Army Of The Pharaohs-Tear it Down


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 12, 2008)

they say birdman was weak on the first go round. so you know scarface has the remix on lock. this is my ringtone haha. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=nyNFNdYaCbA&feature=related


----------



## Yeah (Jul 13, 2008)

I actually like the first song. Birdman's shit was definitely weak, though. The song gave me a lot of respect for keke.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah said:


> I actually like the first song. Birdman's shit was definitely weak, though. The song gave me a lot of respect for keke.


your right the first song wasnt too bad and keke is definitely doin his thing. baby creeps me out kissin wayne though haha. sean p knocks motherfuckers out in real life.

YouTube - Jedi Mind Tricks Ft. Sean Price - Blood Runs Cold


----------



## Yeah (Jul 17, 2008)

I like Jedi Mind tricks. Some intense shit, killing people and kidnapping baby mama's. lol

Here's some newer shit that I've been digging for a while.

YouTube - SHAGGY - MAD MAD WOLRD Feat. SiZZLA & COLLiE BUDDZ [ADMSXT]

YouTube - Nas - Make The World Go Round (Nigger) (Untitled)

YouTube - Lloyd Ft. Lil Wayne -Girls All Around The World (OFFICIAL)

YouTube - Big Dreams - The Game (LAX First Song) + Lyrics

YouTube - Big Dreams - The Game (LAX First Song) + Lyrics

YouTube - You're Everything - Bun B ft. Rick Ross, David Banner 8 Ball

Some older shit.

YouTube - horse carriage Cam'ron Feat. Mase

YouTube - Welcome to New York CIty by Cam'ron ft. Jay z

YouTube - Cam'Ron - Hey Ma

YouTube - Camron - Oh Boy

http://youtube.com/watch?v=315zGtJUJJE

and....... some scarface!

YouTube - scarface - in cold blood

As you might be able to tell I've been rediscovering camron. Brings me back to my younger days when these songs first came and I was listening to them. Saved the Scarface just for you.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jul 17, 2008)

Hero has a sick beat, but I dont really care for NAS EXCEPT Oochie wally and Owe me. Those are both sick ass old songs.
YouTube - QB-Finest Ft. Nas & Bravehearts - Oochie Wally (Dirty)- Im pretty sure I posted this before but I always love this song.
YouTube - Nas and Ginuwine - You Owe Me

Two songs I am into at the moment are 

YouTube - The Fixxers-Worldwide AM
AMG gets off in this one. 

YouTube - BEST VERSION Common Ft. Pharrell - U.M.C.
this song makes me wanna effen dance BAD. 
bootys droppin, body movin, showin groovin STYLin and bein fly...stuck in my head all day.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah said:


> I like Jedi Mind tricks. Some intense shit, killing people and kidnapping baby mama's. lol
> 
> Here's some newer shit that I've been digging for a while.
> 
> ...


 haha the scarface is the shit. i remember when horse and carriage was the joint too. top notch choices homie.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 21, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Hero has a sick beat, but I dont really care for NAS EXCEPT Oochie wally and Owe me. Those are both sick ass old songs.
> YouTube - QB-Finest Ft. Nas & Bravehearts - Oochie Wally (Dirty)- Im pretty sure I posted this before but I always love this song.
> YouTube - Nas and Ginuwine - You Owe Me
> 
> ...


 nas used to be one of my favorite artists around the time of stillmatic and after. i was in a terrible place in my life at that time and nas made some stuff that inspired me. i havent followed his newest stuff as much as i used to. i used to listen to the bravehearts a lot too. the oochie wally is cool and used to make me wanna find a nice freak for the evening haha. most girls i knew always loved that song too. that fixxers joint is fire!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 24, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> YouTube - Mobb Deep - Survival Of The Fittest
> 
> YouTube - atb - ecstasy


 somehow i missed this post. sotf is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Yeah (Jul 24, 2008)

YouTube - N*E*R*D - Provider

If you're into NERD. It's a good song, but more alternative than hip hop.


----------



## Yeah (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh, and in case I didn't already post it... new nappy roots. I'm a huge fan of theirs. YouTube - DJ Greg Street Ft. Nappy Roots - GOOD DAY

And new hot shit from game and weezy. Well worth the listen. He impressed me with the lyrical complexity on this one.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dK4YlrGqmhQ


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Oh, and in case I didn't already post it... new nappy roots. I'm a huge fan of theirs. YouTube - DJ Greg Street Ft. Nappy Roots - GOOD DAY
> 
> And new hot shit from game and weezy. Well worth the listen. He impressed me with the lyrical complexity on this one.
> 
> YouTube - The Game- My Life feat. Lil Wayne


 these are some dope finds bro. i dont know bout you but a common theme for me right now is being broke but working hard and getting nowhere. thats what i like about certain songs because i can relate to it. i also hate snap music but certain parts of this song crack me up, especially the soul glo part. yall can make fun of me if you want lmao but this song is ok.

YouTube - Hot Stylz - Lookin Boy Feat. Yung Joc [Official Video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 25, 2008)

oh shit this is fire. they are giving props to past legends and saying how everyone bores them now. cool avatar too yeah.

YouTube - Re-Up Gang-good morning


----------



## Yeah (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm diggin' the re up gang and lookin boy is pretty funny shit. I've probably already posted this vid, but Nappy Roots is awesome and it fits in with your theme. I feel you, it sucks being broke, but it's nice having music that you can relate to. Minimum wage better go up next year  


YouTube - nappy roots - po folks


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah said:


> I'm diggin' the re up gang and lookin boy is pretty funny shit. I've probably already posted this vid, but Nappy Roots is awesome and it fits in with your theme. I feel you, it sucks being broke, but it's nice having music that you can relate to. Minimum wage better go up next year
> 
> 
> YouTube - nappy roots - po folks


 nappy roots is the shit. this song is tight along with awwnaw.


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 6, 2008)

i dont even have to watch the video...that songs tight.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 6, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> i dont even have to watch the video...that songs tight.


 haha exactly. glad you stopped by. here is some pimp shit from ball & mjg 

YouTube - 8 Ball & MJG - Pimp Hard 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUM8tEWYoGw&feature=related


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 6, 2008)

lol. shit you want some ugk...

YouTube - Underground Kings (UGK) - Pocket full of Stones


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 8, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> lol. shit you want some ugk...
> 
> YouTube - Underground Kings (UGK) - Pocket full of Stones


 you know it, r.i.p pimp chad. cant go wrong with some legends from the dirty lol. sweet post.


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 9, 2008)

YouTube - Mos Def & Talib Kweli - Respiration

YouTube - Mos Def - Umi Says

YouTube - Ludacris Feat. Talib Kweli & The Game- Dead Wrong Freestyle

YouTube - Wu-Tang Freestyle at KZSU

YouTube - GZA - Liquid Swords Video


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 9, 2008)

dude you're back my homie lol. some real fuckin hip hop you got posted there ^^^. i read about this dude reks in XXL. he is trying to bring real hip hop back. you guys should check these lyrics giving props to hip hop that shaped the game. stay up yall, i have to go shop for some new J"s today.

YouTube - REKS - Pray For Me (Suicide Note) VIDEO


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 10, 2008)

YouTube - Riot Squad (Feat. Joe Budden & Stack Bundles) - You Know What'll Happen

YouTube - A-Team (Ransom) - Ransom Note & Drug Money

YouTube - onyx feat. DMX- shut 'em down uncut

YouTube - GZA - Cold World

YouTube - B.I.B.L.E - Killa Priest (GOOD QUALITY*)

dam that dude REKS pretty good. im surprised i didnt hear about him before.i gotta check out that album he got. shit got 4 outta 5 stars on multiple sites.


----------



## Yeah (Aug 10, 2008)

YouTube - Nas - Undying Love

One of the most overlooked and unheard of Nas songs. I'm glad I have all of these dope song to come back to guys. Thanks!


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 12, 2008)

YouTube - Nas - Fetus

YouTube - Nas - Halftime

YouTube - Nas - The World Is Yours - Illmatic

figured id throw up some classic nas tracks as well


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 12, 2008)

nas is one of the top lyricists of all time, good ass post yeah. and dude big up to you for all these vids. especially the ransom one, not many people know of him. in that vid he is gutta as hell with his out of shape ass haha(looks like me without my shirt on).


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 14, 2008)

fuck it guys, i read a review on longstanding hip hop legends krs-1 and marley marl's new cd. they said it was alright but i just smoked and this shit knocks .funny how they put krs on the backburner while the gimmicky shit gets the praise. for a while i was thinking hip hop was on its last legs but now i am realizing it just takes me hours longer to find any newer real hip hop these days. its people like yall dudes and me that are bringin true shit back. thanks for everyones posts and support through this thread.

YouTube - KRS-ONE & Marley Marl "Hip Hop Lives"


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 14, 2008)

YouTube - Joe Budden Last Dayz Freestyle On Greenlantern!!! - takes a minute for him to freestyle

YouTube - Jay Z- Feelin' It *music video*

YouTube - Jay Z - Dead Presidents 2

YouTube - Joe Budden-Dum Out


----------



## Yeah (Aug 15, 2008)

Alright my friends. I have some good shit to lay on you now.

YouTube - Stand Tall

First off, the Dirty Heads doin' their thing. This song was featured on the "Surfs Up" soundtrack and has got them a lot of airplay and publicity over the last year. I know them personally and I love their music. You can catch them at the "Rock the Bells" tour in San Francisco tomorrow. Worth looking into. It's a touch of reggae, punk, rock, and hip hop mixed in together.

YouTube - T.I. - Whatever you Like [OFFICIAL VIDEO]

Then TI with a new song.

YouTube - Ice Cube - Stand Tall

And the grand finale. Another HOT track from cube. Check out his new album, it has some high quality tracks on it.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 16, 2008)

YouTube - Biggy Small - Party & Bullshit


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 18, 2008)

YouTube - Proof - Forgive Me (RIP)

YouTube - Proof-Kurt Kobain R.I.P. Big Proof


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 18, 2008)

all i can say is i listened to every track you guys posted and i was feeling every one. big left a hole in the game when he passed. i have been feeling ice cube for a long time and he is showing cats how to stay independent and get that paper. the last days freestyle was fire and i love the last days beat. the hov songs are timeless and i could always listen to them forever. and yeah that band was tight. i appreciate you guys letting me get a look at local talent which i might not get to hear without yall. r.i.p proof, those songs were straight from the soul.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 18, 2008)

banner, bun b, luda. " i am, i am the beast, feed me rappers or feed me beats" lol.. !!!!

YouTube - David Banner ft.Bun B and Ludacris - Ima Beast


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 18, 2008)

YouTube - Sticky Fingaz - Why

YouTube - Sticky Fingaz- Oh My God
YouTube - Sticky Fingaz - State Vs. Kirk Jones


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 18, 2008)

listen to in that order. goes from a robbery to regrets to having to go to court. good story


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 19, 2008)

dude2348 said:


> listen to in that order. goes from a robbery to regrets to having to go to court. good story


Good story about court as well... I think this videos mad awesome/creative.

YouTube - common Testify video


HI MK!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 19, 2008)

*the jamiemichelle returns....*


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 19, 2008)

...Im always here... I just dip out for a few weeks at a time since I was becoming a RIU addict.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 19, 2008)

*what were vices are now habits....*


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 19, 2008)

YouTube - Jedi Mind Tricks- Uncommon Valor (A Vietnam Story)

the second verse is by RA the rugged man bout his dad while stationed in vietnam and its sick as hell


----------



## Yeah (Aug 19, 2008)

Great songs everyone! I just got an advance copy of LAX and I have to say the album is pretty awesome. Here's a couple tacks to give you a taste. Great production all around.

YouTube - The Game - House Of Pain - LAX [dirty version]

YouTube - The Game - Money - LAX [dirty version]

YouTube - The Game - Cali Sunshine - LAX [dirty version]

YouTube - The Game - Ya Heard- LAX [dirty version]

I'm going to have to go out and pay $15 for a legit copy on the 26th.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 19, 2008)

just so yall kno yeahs post was 420 haha


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 20, 2008)

*slow...like oregano??*


----------



## Yeah (Aug 21, 2008)

Slow... like oregano indeed!

New nappy roots album. I love these guys.

YouTube - Nappy Roots - Kalifornia Dreamin

YouTube - Nappy Roots - Small Town

YouTube - Nappy Roots-"Don't Stop" ft. Groove Chambers


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 21, 2008)

I likey :

YouTube - Jae Millz Ft. Lil Wayne - Holla At A Playa (Remix) [NEW EXCLUSIVE]


...I could get ur girl to come and kiss me on the pisser.... says lil wayne... lmao.


----------



## Yeah (Aug 21, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I likey :
> 
> YouTube - Jae Millz Ft. Lil Wayne - Holla At A Playa (Remix) [NEW EXCLUSIVE]
> 
> ...


Haha, my diamonds like chris brown, can't stop 'em from dancin'.


Rotten dot com 'em.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Haha, my diamonds like chris brown, can't stop 'em from dancin'.
> 
> 
> Rotten dot com 'em.


 Baby Im the shit so can you bring me a tissue... 

I like this cuz I was honestly thinkin his lyrics were slippen for a bit, but he came back a lil bit on this one. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nW_ImrN4jU&NR=1
Even though I just cant stand tpain or how they say WisCANson just to make it rhyme... I still get this song stuck in my head. I like it when Im smoka-lokin.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks for the vids everyone. i like this song but the vid is a little violent. i am not as into negativity and violence as i used to be. but i still like that g shit every once in a while lol. la the darkman and willie the kid-dumping the ruger.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkvXCih4U0I


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 21, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> thanks for the vids everyone. i like this song but the vid is a little violent. i am not as into negativity and violence as i used to be. but i still like that g shit every once in a while lol. la the darkman and willie the kid-dumping the ruger.
> 
> YouTube - LA THE DARKMAN AND WILLIE THE KID "DUMPING THE RUGER"


Damn MK that vids mad violent... haha... I like g shit when Im in a bad mood, it makes me feel better.

I like this song by clipse. 

YouTube - Clipse - Fast Life - OFFICIAL VIDEO - Thisis50 Exclusive


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 21, 2008)

*there will never be another fresh prince.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O4sSZc2WCU*


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Slow... like oregano indeed!
> 
> New nappy roots album. I love these guys.
> 
> ...


 this is the shit. the small town song is one of my favorites. nice finds cuz that is first time i have heard their newer shit.



jamiemichelle said:


> I likey :
> 
> YouTube - Jae Millz Ft. Lil Wayne - Holla At A Playa (Remix) [NEW EXCLUSIVE]
> 
> ...


 haha you are a cool chick. i like the fact you arent into all the girly pop shit and you really do have good taste in music.





jamiemichelle said:


> Damn MK that vids mad violent... haha... I like g shit when Im in a bad mood, it makes me feel better.
> 
> I like this song by clipse.
> 
> YouTube - Clipse - Fast Life - OFFICIAL VIDEO - Thisis50 Exclusive


exactly i like different shit depending on what mood i am in. i only used to listen to hard stuff but the young bucks are growing up taking the violence to another level and they take the music literally. i watched the first 48 on ae and a 50 year old woman who worked her whole life taking care of people and her kids got her brains blown out by some gangster looking for a purse to snatch. he didnt even take her purse, so what was the point of ending someones life like that? the state of the world is depressing me so i am trying to be more positive. its is funny as shit that you post this clipse vid because i was watching it the other day on t.v. and was thinking damn this is a hot song and would be a nice vid to post on this thread lol. you beat me to it.



tipsgnob said:


> *there will never be another fresh prince.....YouTube - DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince - Parents Just Don't Understand*


 i remember when those songs came out and everyone listened to them. he has a mountain of money now haha. and people will try to front but every person i know has watched the fresh prince of bel air for a long time and when we were younger people wanted to be like him lol.


----------



## Yeah (Aug 22, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> this is the shit. the small town song is one of my favorites. nice finds cuz that is first time i have heard their newer shit.
> 
> haha you are a cool chick. i like the fact you arent into all the girly pop shit and you really do have good taste in music.
> 
> ...


Man.. I just put on small town and started flippin' through this thread. Lovin' the song. And I'm diggin' everyone's posts, especially the willie the kid shit. I'm trying to be more positive in life as well and it's sad sometimes when you see a specific artist who can only flow about one thing. In this case "guns", but these dudes can spit! 

And clipse will always be one of my favorites. Good shit.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 23, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> this is the shit. the small town song is one of my favorites. nice finds cuz that is first time i have heard their newer shit.
> 
> haha you are a cool chick. i like the fact you arent into all the girly pop shit and you really do have good taste in music.
> 
> ...


aww thanks mk... but we've already established Im cool duuuuhhhhh. JP <3


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 23, 2008)

YouTube - Raekwon Incarcerated Scarfaces
YouTube - GRAVEDIGGAZ - DIARY OF A MADMAN
gravediggaz was a group with rza in that was pretty good but had some bugged out and pretty violent lyrics.
YouTube - Road To The Riches - Kool G Rap & DJ Polo
YouTube - On the Run [1992] - Kool G. Rap & DJ Polo
awesome video 
YouTube - Mobb Deep - Burn
YouTube - Mobb Deep-Hell on Earth (Front Lines)


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 24, 2008)

YouTube - JR Writer What You Know About Crack


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 24, 2008)

dude2348 said:


> YouTube - Raekwon Incarcerated Scarfaces
> YouTube - GRAVEDIGGAZ - DIARY OF A MADMAN
> gravediggaz was a group with rza in that was pretty good but had some bugged out and pretty violent lyrics.
> YouTube - Road To The Riches - Kool G Rap & DJ Polo
> ...


 i had to tell you that sticky fingaz shit was dope a few pages back. when i was 16 i had that gravediggaz album and it was one of my favorites. its funny cuz i moved to a small town from va so i was always telling people in my new town what i thought was hot and what cd's might be nice. thanks for these bangers here.


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 26, 2008)

YouTube - Bun B ft. Young Buck & Lyfe Jennings "If I Die II Night"
throwin this up since a friend of mine smashed his car up the other night while this was playin


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 26, 2008)

YouTube - The LOX - We'll always love Big Poppa


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> aww thanks mk... but we've already established Im cool duuuuhhhhh. JP <3


 well then just call me captain redundant lol. but i bet you secretly listen to the jonas brothers when nobodys around......... haha. jp too..


----------



## Yeah (Aug 26, 2008)

dude2348 said:


> YouTube - The LOX - We'll always love Big Poppa


I think I already posted this one a ways back, but the LOX is the shit. I'm feelin' the gravediggaz and your other shit, too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7SJb3hWFq8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7SJb3hWFq8 
Some more bay shit for you.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 26, 2008)

dude2348 said:


> YouTube - JR Writer What You Know About Crack


worst rap voice ever. when he first came out, he was aight, but i cant stand his shit anymore.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 26, 2008)

welcome to the thread fuckdapo, make yourself at home and feel free to post whatever u like homie. also props to my man yeah, i went out and got the nappy roots cd after u showed me their new shit. i usually dont buy many cd's anymore but sometimes i like to support dudes that are off the radar. also the cd is nice, i can probably listen to every song on it. thats rare anymore. i liked this cut when it first came out.

YouTube - Ludacris Ft. Young Jeezy - Grew Up A Screw Up


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 26, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> welcome to the thread fuckdapo, make yourself at home and feel free to post whatever u like homie. also props to my man yeah, i went out and got the nappy roots cd after u showed me their new shit. i usually dont buy many cd's anymore but sometimes i like to support dudes that are off the radar. also the cd is nice, i can probably listen to every song on it. thats rare anymore. i liked this cut when it first came out.
> 
> YouTube - Ludacris Ft. Young Jeezy - Grew Up A Screw Up


thanks for da welcome.
here my contribution... this song AINT NEVER gonna get old to me.. a deep ass track....

YouTube - My Life - Styles P. Feat. Pharoahe MONCH


----------



## Yeah (Aug 26, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> welcome to the thread fuckdapo, make yourself at home and feel free to post whatever u like homie. also props to my man yeah, i went out and got the nappy roots cd after u showed me their new shit. i usually dont buy many cd's anymore but sometimes i like to support dudes that are off the radar. also the cd is nice, i can probably listen to every song on it. thats rare anymore. i liked this cut when it first came out.
> 
> YouTube - Ludacris Ft. Young Jeezy - Grew Up A Screw Up


I went out and got it this weekend, too. They're on some whack ass record label and get next to no promotion. I have to pick and choose whose LP's I pay for these days, it has to be real and from the heart. I bought their first CD as well. I still loves me some Watermelon, Chicken, and Gritz. I think there's a couple tracks on there that I skip past, but I can easily just let the cd play all the way through. Props to Nappy Roots for this one!


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 28, 2008)

YouTube - Styles P- Holiday [Classic]


----------



## Yeah (Aug 28, 2008)

YouTube - D-Block - Shoot a nigga

YouTube - devin the dude doobie ashtray

YouTube - Devin The Dude - Lacville '79 (Explicit Lyrics)

YouTube - devin the dude - broccoli and cheese

YouTube - Scarface - Hand Of The Dead Body

Probably posted these devin the dude tracks before, but I'm feelin' 'em tonight. Probably posted the Scarface or someone else did. GOOOD SHIIIT. Devins got the hook and the scarface joint, too.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 28, 2008)

one of my favorite tracks!!!

YouTube - Cormega Ft Tragedy Khadafi - They Forced My Hand


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 29, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> thanks for da welcome.
> here my contribution... this song AINT NEVER gonna get old to me.. a deep ass track....
> 
> YouTube - My Life - Styles P. Feat. Pharoahe MONCH


 this is one of my top 10 songs of all time. my heart seems colder than march, on the flip side of things its still warmer than june. i have talks with the lord and he'll be calling me soon.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 29, 2008)

*I like this....YouTube - N.W.A. ft. Snoop Dogg - Chin Check*


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 31, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I like this....YouTube - N.W.A. ft. Snoop Dogg - Chin Check*


 tips this is cool. i remember for a while they said snoop was gonna replace eazy in n.w.a. i like this song and hello. nwa were some of the pioneers that made me start liking that gangsta shit. in 6th grade i had my all black jimmyz pants and shirt with black and white flights lol, trying to be like n.w.a. this came out a few years later but i had to get efil4zaggin after hearing it. i think that was the name of it haha. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11xsap3ox9I


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

*remember this white boy version of boyz in the hood?? lol*
YouTube - Dynamite Hack Boyz In The Hood


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *remember this white boy version of boyz in the hood?? lol*
> YouTube - Dynamite Hack Boyz In The Hood


 hahaha sweeeet. i actually forgot all about this song for a long time. the guys in the video remind me of myself, lolz j/k. hope all my peeps in riu land are enjoying their holiday and firing up the grill. and to the dudes in other threads who say hip hop has no message should open their eyes and ears and listen for a message instead of saying hip hop is not music lol. 
YouTube - dilated peoples - worst comes to worst


----------



## dude2348 (Sep 1, 2008)

other funny versions of songs
YouTube - Rape Me/Richard Cheese music video
YouTube - Baby Got Back/Richard Cheese music video
YouTube - Richard Cheese - Gin and Juice
YouTube - Richard Cheese - Closer
YouTube - Richard Cheese - Let's Get The Party Started - Cover
YouTube - Richard Cheese - Me So Horny

this guy does like vegas lounge singer versions of regular songs.im thinkin of goin to one of his shows ripped outta my mind. but i dont think itll be worth the money


----------



## dude2348 (Sep 1, 2008)

dont kno y this was made.
YouTube - Riding with Bob Saget
a bob saget rap song


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 1, 2008)

*mastakoosh grows masta weed....i like this thread...I have listened to some good music...YouTube - Eminem Lose Yourself i hope this does not effect the way you feel about me.....*


----------



## Yeah (Sep 2, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hahaha sweeeet. i actually forgot all about this song for a long time. the guys in the video remind me of myself, lolz j/k. hope all my peeps in riu land are enjoying their holiday and firing up the grill. and to the dudes in other threads who say hip hop has no message should open their eyes and ears and listen for a message instead of saying hip hop is not music lol.
> YouTube - dilated peoples - worst comes to worst


Dilated peoples is one of my favorite underground/mainstream groups that has some sick lines and a good message in their music. 

YouTube - dilated peoples - back again

YouTube - Dilated Peoples ft Kanye West - This Way

And a sick ass statik selektah track. Cassidy actually spits some fire.
YouTube - Statik Selektah,Cassidy,Saigon,Termanology-Take it 2 the Top

I haven't listened to them in a while so thanks for reminding me. Worst comes to worst and this way are my favorite tracks from them.


----------



## Yeah (Sep 2, 2008)

Here's some new shit from my man Reks, too. YouTube - Reks - Money on the Ave


----------



## dude2348 (Sep 2, 2008)

YouTube - Styles P alone in the streets


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 2, 2008)

YouTube - Redman - I'll Bee Dat: BET Version


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 2, 2008)

YouTube - Redman feat Erick Sermon Keith Murray "Rappers Delight"


----------



## Yeah (Sep 2, 2008)

dude2348 said:


> YouTube - Styles P alone in the streets


That's one of my favorite tracks from him, man! I love SP.(no homo)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fle-zebSXNc


----------



## Yeah (Sep 2, 2008)

glad I found this one... YouTube - Erick Sermon feat. Marvin Gaye - Music


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 3, 2008)

Some REAL throwbacks  

YouTube - Warren G - Regulate

YouTube - Skee-Lo - I Wish

YouTube - Ice Cube-Today Was A Good Day

YouTube - LUNIZ 5 ON IT (OG)


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 3, 2008)

YouTube - Scarface - On My Block


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 3, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *mastakoosh grows masta weed....i like this thread...I have listened to some good music...YouTube - Eminem Lose Yourself i hope this does not effect the way you feel about me.....*


 we know who grows that mafia weed mr. tips. eminem is a helluva lyricist.



fukdapolice said:


> YouTube - Redman - I'll Bee Dat: BET Version


 i loved that tape, red with his stankin azz. i love this video too when the girl wrecks into the car.



dude2348 said:


> YouTube - Styles P alone in the streets


 he is a beast nuff said lol.



Yeah said:


> Here's some new shit from my man Reks, too. YouTube - Reks - Money on the Ave


 reks is the new hope for endangered hip hop.



Yeah said:


> Dilated peoples is one of my favorite underground/mainstream groups that has some sick lines and a good message in their music.
> 
> YouTube - dilated peoples - back again
> 
> ...


 i like the dilated peoples, i havent checked a whole bunch of their stuff but everything i have heard sounds dope to me. that statik selektah joints is smoove as shit. great posts all, the dopeness continues.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 3, 2008)

*the GODFATHER of soul.YouTube - James Brown - Sex Machine - Live at studio 54...*


----------



## Yeah (Sep 3, 2008)

Mac Dreezy YouTube - Mac Dre - Giggin'

YouTube - Mac Dre - California Livin'

And some husalah. I like this song when I'm in a dark mood. YouTube - Husalah - Murder On My Mind


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 4, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *the GODFATHER of soul.YouTube - James Brown - Sex Machine - Live at studio 54...*


 the godfather most definitely. i was working the yard last year and this song came on at 9pm, i was blasting it out of the work vehicle so everyone could hear and the bass was tight. i felt like a white pimp and like i was in a movie. although i am not really cool it made me feel like it hahaha. 
YouTube - The Temptations - Papa Was A Rolling Stone


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 6, 2008)

YouTube - Naughty By Nature --- O.P.P.


----------



## dude2348 (Sep 7, 2008)

YouTube - Curtis Mayfield ~ Freddie's dead
YouTube - Erick Sermon Maintain
YouTube - Winter Warz - Wu-Tang
YouTube - Mobb Deep, Capone & Noreaga, Tragedy Khadafi - LA, LA
YouTube - Nas-I gave you power
YouTube - Masta Killa ft Ol Dirty Bastard & RZA-Old Man


----------



## dude2348 (Sep 7, 2008)

YouTube - Reks - All In One (5 Mics)


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 7, 2008)

YouTube - Humpty Hump


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 7, 2008)

YouTube - 2Pac - I Get Around


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 7, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> YouTube - 2Pac - I Get Around


one of my favorite songs right here!


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 7, 2008)

*I loved this movie... *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGzztvsnSRc&feature=related


----------



## Yeah (Sep 7, 2008)

dude2348 said:


> YouTube - Reks - All In One (5 Mics)


I really liked the whole Grey Hairs album. 

I just found my copy of Late Registration that I bought the day it came out only for the purpose of breaking a hundred dollar bill. Unopened and everything so I'm discovering some sick Kanye tracks that I never realized existed before.

YouTube - Kanye West - Addiction

YouTube - Kanye West - My way home

Cam kills it
YouTube - Kanye West - Gone


----------



## Yeah (Sep 8, 2008)

YouTube - Zion I -"Fingerpaint"

DOPE


----------



## Yeah (Sep 9, 2008)

Kind of a cool song with a theme.  YouTube - Spider Loc "Blutiful World" DIRECTORS CUT


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 9, 2008)

YouTube - N.O.R.E. - Sometimes


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 9, 2008)

YouTube - Joe Budden - If I should Die Tomorrow RIP To Stack Bundles


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 9, 2008)

YouTube - Noreaga - Married to Mariquana (Best of QB Mixtape#1

YouTube - Noreaga - Married to Marijuana and Hennessey (Part2)

CLASSIC SHIT


----------



## Kassidy (Sep 9, 2008)

Heres a down south classic for yall


UGK - Hi Life

R.I.P. Pimp


----------



## Kassidy (Sep 10, 2008)

UGK 3 in da morning


man, this new shit out today cant even come close to this shit...


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Sep 10, 2008)

an old fave:

YouTube - Pete Rock & C.L. Smooth - They Reminisce Over You (T.R.O.Y.)


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Sep 10, 2008)

YouTube - Lords Of The Underground - Psycho


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Sep 10, 2008)

YouTube - Das EFX - They Want EFX


----------



## swisherking (Sep 13, 2008)

u bootin up feat juve

YouTube - Soulja Slim- U Bootin' Up


----------



## swisherking (Sep 13, 2008)

YouTube - Soulja Slim - Bout Dis Shit
alot of his stuff i couldnt find on youtube


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 21, 2008)

4cyl5spd said:


> an old fave:
> 
> YouTube - Pete Rock & C.L. Smooth - They Reminisce Over You (T.R.O.Y.)


woooooow... aint heard that in a minit!!!!!



YouTube - Peedo ft. Big Pun - Family Tree


YouTube - Big Pun & Cormega- Rhyme For Rhyme


----------



## Yeah (Sep 21, 2008)

Never been a real fan of t-pain and his vocoder, but this song will blow a hole in your trunk. And it's kind of cool, too. 

YouTube - T-Pain- Chopped and Screwed feat Ludacris- NEW EXCLUSIVE


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 27, 2008)

good to see yall holdin it down while i was away. good find on the pete rock & cl smooth joint, i posted it earlier in the thread so you know i am feeling it. i could listen to it over and over again lol. i have had problems with my computer so i hope will be able to catch up on here and keep logging back on.


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 29, 2008)

this is a solo from stormey. at first listen he is not the most lyrical. after a fat joint and another listen, the beat is dark and gritty, hypnotic. also for some reason i like the hook. to me the outlawz have been slept on for a long time. these dudes are some of the few people that have been real and stayed true for a long time. i can understand not everybody will dig this song but for some reason i like it. but this second joint cant be slept on. i was like whoaaa haha.
YouTube - The Outlawz We Want In - 08 my life (stormey solo) 
[URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRW-vfYp0_0&feature=related[/URL]


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 1, 2008)

the vh-1 top rap songs made me remember this song. dont know if i posted it already lol oh well. 
YouTube - Common - I Used To Love H.E.R.


----------



## Yeah (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm feelin' the outlawz and common joints there. Glad I found this one tonight, put me in a great mood.

YouTube - [OFFiCiAL ViDEO] Skillz - Be Alright (Feat. Kornbread & Aaries)

and this is fire

YouTube - Joell Ortiz - "Can't You Tell?" b/w "Ghetto"

and lol

YouTube - PEEDI CRAKK sweet dreams (Jay Z) FREE CRAKK


----------



## Yeah (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh, and while I'm on top of my shit.

YouTube - SCARFACE - Emeritus

New scarface off the album scheduled to drop 12/2. And while I'm showing some scarface


scarface - never seen a man cry


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 2, 2008)

YouTube - Puff Daddy - Victory
YouTube - The Notorious B.I.G. - Mo' Money, Mo' Problems


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah said:


> I'm feelin' the outlawz and common joints there. Glad I found this one tonight, put me in a great mood.
> 
> YouTube - [OFFiCiAL ViDEO] Skillz - Be Alright (Feat. Kornbread & Aaries)
> 
> ...


 i like joell ortiz cuz he seems like a down to earth cat(no homo lol). peedi crakk is a clown lol. tell me have you seen him, seen him haha. oh and you already know what i think of face. 



tipsgnob said:


> YouTube - Puff Daddy - Victory
> YouTube - The Notorious B.I.G. - Mo' Money, Mo' Problems


 cant go wrong with some biggie imo. its true too, mo money mo problems. i need a hunded dollas cuz my check didnt come through hahaha(heard this a few times).


----------



## hom36rown (Oct 4, 2008)

YouTube - Big L ebonics
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBrzEVJwYFg


----------



## mahlye (Oct 4, 2008)

Meek Mills

YouTube - meek mills - First Of All - Flamers (Hosted By DJ Differen

YouTube - meek mills - Stand Up Nigga (feat. Nitty a - Flamers (Hosted

Gillie Da Kid and others - A Millie freestyle and this is the best version in my opinion EXCEPT the guy who goes last who isn't even in the original...

YouTube - Gillie Da Kid, Bump J, Meek Millz & Peedi Official Video


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 4, 2008)

mahlye said:


> Meek Mills
> 
> YouTube - meek mills - First Of All - Flamers (Hosted By DJ Differen
> 
> ...


 im diggin the a millie freestyle too. now a debate for a yall. did gillie help create waynes swag and help propel him to be one of the top in the game lol? opinions ?......



hom36rown said:


> YouTube - Big L ebonics
> YouTube - Big L Put It On


 damnnnnn.......killer contributions. L's swag was top notch.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 6, 2008)

a banger from hi-tek w/ the buck & the outlawz. heartfelt bout pac. and some shit that gets me hyped from pastor troy & blood raw 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RoIDpUFUOc&feature=related
YouTube - Hi-Tek god's plan (feat young buck & outlawz)


----------



## hom36rown (Oct 6, 2008)

YouTube - Daydreamin - Lupe Fiasco
YouTube - East Bay G'
YouTube - Celly Cel - It's Goin Down (Remix)
YouTube - RBL Posse - Don't Give Me No Bammer Weed
YouTube - Immortal Technique- Harlem Streets
YouTube - Immortal Technique - 4th Branch
YouTube - Jedi Mind Tricks - I against I feat. Planetary
YouTube - Jedi Mind Tricks - Heavenly Divine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPmlURKHir0


----------



## Yeah (Oct 7, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> YouTube - Daydreamin - Lupe Fiasco
> YouTube - East Bay G'
> YouTube - Celly Cel - It's Goin Down (Remix)
> YouTube - RBL Posse - Don't Give Me No Bammer Weed
> ...


I'm feelin' those. Love some old school bay shit.

Got some I-20. Always liked this dude since the old DTP days and Word of Mouf.

YouTube - I-20 DOWN SOUTH produced by Salaam Remi

YouTube - I-20 Flicking Ashes official video

YouTube - I-20 "Come See Me Then" video

And the new one...

YouTube - I-20 "Come See Me Then" video

Check out the new album scheduled to drop on the 14th, I know I will.


----------



## Yeah (Oct 7, 2008)

and 

YouTube - Atmosphere - Always Coming Back Home To You


----------



## hom36rown (Oct 7, 2008)

YouTube - Thug Life/2Pac - Str8 Ballin'
YouTube - Thug Luv-Bone Thugs feat. Tupac
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpBP9dALcWw
YouTube - Notorious B.I.G- What's Beef?
YouTube - Notorious B.I.G. Ft. Bone Thugs -N Harmony Let's Ride ''


----------



## hom36rown (Oct 7, 2008)

pac is the shit YouTube - 2Pac ft. Outlawz - Last ones left
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1auNG-dMAEs why are jedi mind always fucking say hologram, every fcukin song


----------



## mahlye (Oct 7, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> im diggin the a millie freestyle too. now a debate for a yall. did gillie help create waynes swag and help propel
> him to be one of the top in the game lol? opinions ?.......



I think that gillie helped propel him to be one of the top but he didn't create his style.

what do you think of gillie calling himself the king of philly? compare him to up and coming artists like reed dollaz and meek mills.

speaking of check this out - YouTube - meek mills - Do Dat Dere (feat. Gille Da K - Flamers (Hosted

I love philly rappers. I think that philly has some of the best hip hop out there.


----------



## Yeah (Oct 7, 2008)

Speaking of philly YouTube - Freeway - What We Do: MTV Version


----------



## jamiemichelle (Oct 7, 2008)

MK tried to pm you but ur box was full... 

Anyway this is my fav song at the moment. 
YouTube - Playaz Circle - Look What i Got [HHF]


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 8, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> MK tried to pm you but ur box was full...
> 
> Anyway this is my fav song at the moment.
> YouTube - Playaz Circle - Look What i Got [HHF]


 its taken care of. glad to see a stranger back for a minute, we always miss you when your gone.


----------



## mahlye (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Speaking of philly YouTube - Freeway - What We Do: MTV Version



goooood looks I liked the video freeway is tight.

this is a kid from NY

YouTube - yume:wordspit


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 8, 2008)

definitely a slept on lyricist but always spit fire on mobb deep joints. 
YouTube - big noyd-all pro


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 9, 2008)

real hip hop is still alive!! 
YouTube - 9th Wonder & Buckshot - Ready (Brand New Day)


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 11, 2008)

*hey koosh...what do you think is the most famous rap song of all times is???*


----------



## fukdapolice (Oct 12, 2008)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJEwHAo1w_w

Chris always got that flow...

n the track jus got a relaxed vibe


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 14, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey koosh...what do you think is the most famous rap song of all times is???*


 wow thats a tough one. i have been thinking on it for a few days down here in florida. i think i am too sober to think right but i will soon come up with an answer.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 14, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> wow thats a tough one. i have been thinking on it for a few days down here in florida. i think i am too sober to think right but i will soon come up with an answer.


*koosh...what the fuck are you doing in florida? I hate florida...*


----------



## Yeah (Oct 14, 2008)

Good song, but probably been posted. Some decent sampling.

YouTube - SF ANTHEM - DIRTY VERSION - DIRECTOR'S CUT BY ROCK JACOBS - ALL CITY 4-1-FEVA


----------



## jamiemichelle (Oct 17, 2008)

Oooh cant wait for the album to come out...dont really care for the hook but love the beat and of course scarface is the shit. This song is the shit while drivvvvvinnnn.

YouTube - Scarface - "High Powered"


----------



## Yeah (Oct 17, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Oooh cant wait for the album to come out...dont really care for the hook but love the beat and of course scarface is the shit. This song is the shit while drivvvvvinnnn.
> 
> YouTube - Scarface - "High Powered"


hell yeah! The songs I've heard so far aren't that great, but I'm still looking forward to the album release. Got a little bay shit and some cam for ya. Oh and some new weezy shit. All good songs.


YouTube - Berner ft B Legit, Cozmo, The Jacka & Matt Blaque - Purp Rmx

YouTube - Cam'Ron - Owe Me (Oh No You Didn't) !!NEW KILLA!!

YouTube - Jay Rock- All My Life Ft. Lil' Wayne & Will.I.Am


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 17, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *koosh...what the fuck are you doing in florida? I hate florida...*


 down here visiting the rents. going home tomorrow with a killa tan. lotta old folks down here lol.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 17, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> down here visiting the rents. going home tomorrow with a killa tan. lotta old folks down here lol.


*did you see john mccain?*


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 17, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *did you see john mccain?*


 didnt see him but fox news did a show here this morning. had to recruit people to make a crowd lol. the repubs are rampant here.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 17, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> didnt see him but fox news did a show here this morning. had to recruit people to make a crowd lol. the repubs are rampant here.


*a bunch of them will die before election day.........*


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 19, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *did you see john mccain?*


 i forgot to add that i got this a few minutes after u posted it. i am a little slow haha.



tipsgnob said:


> *a bunch of them will die before election day.........*


 no doubt, most by old age but some by their horrific driving.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Good song, but probably been posted. Some decent sampling.
> 
> YouTube - SF ANTHEM - DIRTY VERSION - DIRECTOR'S CUT BY ROCK JACOBS - ALL CITY 4-1-FEVA


 you always come through with the fiyah,.



jamiemichelle said:


> Oooh cant wait for the album to come out...dont really care for the hook but love the beat and of course scarface is the shit. This song is the shit while drivvvvvinnnn.
> 
> YouTube - Scarface - "High Powered"


 the true king of the south. u like scarface and grow dankness, you are the perfect woman(also i saw u say u like porn too lol.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Oct 21, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> you always come through with the fiyah,.
> 
> the true king of the south. u like scarface and grow dankness, you are the perfect woman(also i saw u say u like porn too lol.


psshh... you've known Ive liked porn! Geeezz! Didnt you used to participate in the thread "random fuckery" with sublime757 and I? Coulda swore you did but that was almost a year ago. 
But Ya Scarface is the shit.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 21, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> psshh... you've known Ive liked porn! Geeezz! Didnt you used to participate in the thread "random fuckery" with sublime757 and I? Coulda swore you did but that was almost a year ago.
> But Ya Scarface is the shit.


Jamie likes some porn ...( sung to Aerosmiths Janies got a gun)


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 21, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> psshh... you've known Ive liked porn! Geeezz! Didnt you used to participate in the thread "random fuckery" with sublime757 and I? Coulda swore you did but that was almost a year ago.
> But Ya Scarface is the shit.


 i knew you did but i couldnt remeber where i saw that at. i did participate but i was an outsider to yall lol j/k. plus my memory is shit. i cant remember shit from yesterday, i think its weed induced dementia.



korvette1977 said:


> Jamie likes some porn ...( sung to Aerosmiths Janies got a gun)


 now that song is stuck in my head all day lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 21, 2008)

throwback here from flinttown. im downnnn in this motherfucking dope gammmme haha(i love that part)!!! 
YouTube - The dayton Family - Hand That Rocks The Cradle -


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 21, 2008)

*new eminem...*
YouTube - Eminem - I'm Having A Relapse *NEW 2008*


----------



## Yeah (Oct 21, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> throwback here from flinttown. im downnnn in this motherfucking dope gammmme haha(i love that part)!!!
> YouTube - The dayton Family - Hand That Rocks The Cradle -


Love that song. They had a sick song with triple six but I can't remember what it is.

This cat has some really good messages mixed with a great flow. Coming right out of NY.

YouTube - Do it For Hip Hop

YouTube - [OFFiCiAL ViDEO] Donny Goines - Can't Fit In My Shoes

YouTube - Play Out in the Rain


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 23, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *new eminem...*
> YouTube - Eminem - I'm Having A Relapse *NEW 2008*


 hot beat and em spittin fire. awesome song tipsy.



Yeah said:


> Love that song. They had a sick song with triple six but I can't remember what it is.
> 
> This cat has some really good messages mixed with a great flow. Coming right out of NY.
> 
> ...


 i honestly never heard donny goines but good lookin out, this kid is nice. real hip hop.


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 23, 2008)

*nashville has hip hop........YouTube - Mic Check on 19 feat. Hip-Hop in Nashville*


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 27, 2008)

nice post tips, i didnt know nashville had a scene but i guess everywhere is puttin out talent. i love this remix from dangermouses the grey album. 
YouTube - Jay-Z December 4th (DJ Danger Mouse Remix)


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 27, 2008)

*I got pulled over by the po po in my impala the other day, because I was listening to...YouTube - *NEW* Lil Wayne Feat. Young Jeezy - Hustle Up*
*the impala has 2 15's in the trunk and I think the cop thought I was a kid...I was kind of rude to him...he let me go...dick*


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 28, 2008)

heres some of my favorite new joints right now.... 

YouTube - GUCCI MANE - KICK A DOOR [**OFFICIAL VIDEO**} 

YouTube - T.I. - Propane Ft. T-Pain [Video + Lyrics] 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsGZmntl2PY
^ "She taste like donald's french fries" lolololol 

YouTube - Trick Trick Ft. Eminem - Who Want It [New Banger] 
(another new shady verse)


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 28, 2008)

YouTube - Freeway-- Hero Freestyle 

- this shuts nuts too...freeway gos in on this


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 29, 2008)

YouTube - RAPPERS DELIGHT / Sugar Hill Gang


----------



## Yeah (Oct 31, 2008)

YouTube - (CLIPSE) Nightmares

Lovin' the Clipse shit still!


and since I've got one nightmare song here's a new one for you.

YouTube - The Game - Nightmares


----------



## swisherking (Nov 1, 2008)

joe budden--just to be different


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 1, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I got pulled over by the po po in my impala the other day, because I was listening to...YouTube - *NEW* Lil Wayne Feat. Young Jeezy - Hustle Up*
> *the impala has 2 15's in the trunk and I think the cop thought I was a kid...I was kind of rude to him...he let me go...dick*


 whoaa u got some bump in the trunk lol. this is an awesome story haha. i can picture u bumpin weezy and jeezy and the cop expects some young kid to be drivin.



Killa Man said:


> heres some of my favorite new joints right now....
> 
> YouTube - GUCCI MANE - KICK A DOOR [**OFFICIAL VIDEO**}
> 
> ...


 nice posts, gucci mane is a funny dude and trick trick is cool too. what happened to young bergs chain lmao???



Yeah said:


> YouTube - (CLIPSE) Nightmares
> 
> Lovin' the Clipse shit still!
> 
> ...


 that clipse joint is fire.



swisherking said:


> joe budden--just to be different


 joe budden is cool. and for everyone who doesnt know my woman is now carrying my seed so this video is a toast woohoooo. 
YouTube - Xzibit - The Foundation


----------



## Yeah (Nov 4, 2008)

New freeway, good shit!

YouTube - [OFFiCiAL ViDEO] Freeway - Change

Another take on a classic.

YouTube - WILLY NORTHPOLE "FEELS GOOD TO BE A GANGSTA"

A good one about the plant we all know and love.

YouTube - Ruste Juxx's Tribute To Ganja: Indestructible In Stores

Cool song

YouTube - "Children Sing" by Pace Won and Mr. Green

Not really feelin' the new outlawz joint

YouTube - Outlawz - Legendz In The Game

lol Gillie

YouTube - Gillie Da Kid - Can You Help Me? (08' Movie Saving God OST)

And for a laugh...

YouTube - arab money


----------



## Yeah (Nov 4, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> joe budden is cool. and for everyone who doesnt know my woman is now carrying my seed so this video is a toast woohoooo.
> YouTube - Xzibit - The Foundation


I like that Xzibit. I'll be an uncle in the next few months so it says a lot to me. Good luck!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 5, 2008)

Im sure this is posted somewhere up in here cuz its old...but good song to listen to when puffa luffin... even though Im not into the rest of his music really.
YouTube - Pastor Troy - Vice Versa

Oh and MK wheres all ur fam in Florida?! My ho mama and sister live there. Was considering moving there actually next summer. We will see though.


----------



## Yeah (Nov 6, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Im sure this is posted somewhere up in here cuz its old...but good song to listen to when puffa luffin... even though Im not into the rest of his music really.
> YouTube - Pastor Troy - Vice Versa
> 
> Oh and MK wheres all ur fam in Florida?! My ho mama and sister live there. Was considering moving there actually next summer. We will see though.


I like some of Pastor Troy's shit, too. good cheefin music most of the time

like this song a lot. I always thought it was kanye spittin', though.

YouTube - Consequence - Don't Forget Em


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah said:


> I like some of Pastor Troy's shit, too. good cheefin music most of the time
> 
> like this song a lot. I always thought it was kanye spittin', though.
> 
> YouTube - Consequence - Don't Forget Em


 
Psssshhh it doesnt sound like Kanyes bitch ass... I just dont like him after all his whining and bitching and it sucks when he has a new song out that gets stuck inside of my head.

But dude raps sick on that vid; too bad the hook wasnt better cuz it killed the song.


----------



## Yeah (Nov 6, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Psssshhh it doesnt sound like Kanyes bitch ass... I just dont like him after all his whining and bitching and it sucks when he has a new song out that gets stuck inside of my head.
> 
> But dude raps sick on that vid; too bad the hook wasnt better cuz it killed the song.


I feel ya. You heard the shit off yeezy's new cd? like love lockdown and stuff. I can't stand all these people jumping on the gay train and using the autotune shit. T-Pain can get away with it because he based his career on it, but if you can't sing.... DON'T SING! Bunch of sellouts.

Anyways... that's my rant for the day.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah said:


> I feel ya. You heard the shit off yeezy's new cd? like love lockdown and stuff. I can't stand all these people jumping on the gay train and using the autotune shit. T-Pain can get away with it because he based his career on it, but if you can't sing.... DON'T SING! Bunch of sellouts.
> 
> Anyways... that's my rant for the day.


Love lockdown sucks big fat smelly balls and funny you should mention just yesterday I was bitching about how everyone is trying to be like tpain. All the shit sounds the same. OMG I love that song Pop Champange, but lil Kim does that shit to her voice and it just ruins the remix. She already has a decent voice for a female rapper and she doesnt need to do that. 

Same with Kanye. I liked him back then in this chamillionaire song though; this song was my summer jam like 3-4 years ago... YouTube - Chamillionaire - Call Some Hoes [Mixtape Messiah]


----------



## swisherking (Nov 7, 2008)

nipsey hu$$le--lets talk money


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah said:


> I like that Xzibit. I'll be an uncle in the next few months so it says a lot to me. Good luck!!!


 thanks homie and congrats on being an uncle. somewhere on rollitup i saw someone talking bout one time u doin a naked cartwheel lmao.



jamiemichelle said:


> Im sure this is posted somewhere up in here cuz its old...but good song to listen to when puffa luffin... even though Im not into the rest of his music really.
> YouTube - Pastor Troy - Vice Versa
> 
> Oh and MK wheres all ur fam in Florida?! My ho mama and sister live there. Was considering moving there actually next summer. We will see though.


 my peeps are in leesburg and ocala. i keep trying to get my wife to move to florida cuz i love the beach but she wont leave the comfort of all her family living blocks from us. if i could spend everyday on the beach i think i would honestly be content in life. that pt song makes me wanna get up and smash my computer lol. the fire in his voice makes me wanna smash shit. one of the top ten songs of all time imo.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 7, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> thanks homie and congrats on being an uncle. somewhere on rollitup i saw someone talking bout one time u doin a naked cartwheel lmao.
> 
> my peeps are in leesburg and ocala. i keep trying to get my wife to move to florida cuz i love the beach but she wont leave the comfort of all her family living blocks from us. if i could spend everyday on the beach i think i would honestly be content in life. that pt song makes me wanna get up and smash my computer lol. the fire in his voice makes me wanna smash shit. one of the top ten songs of all time imo.


I love Florida too! I know its filled with a lot of white trash and other types of trash but I honestly love the weather and beaches... I want to move there bad, but putting my house up for sale right now wouldnt work. Im not trying to lose money and only 10% of the houses in this housing association can be rented out...effen wack. But who knows I may move this summer. My sister will be there for atleast 4 more years so thats a great incentive!


----------



## swisherking (Nov 7, 2008)

.......................


----------



## Yeah (Nov 8, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Love lockdown sucks big fat smelly balls and funny you should mention just yesterday I was bitching about how everyone is trying to be like tpain. All the shit sounds the same. OMG I love that song Pop Champange, but lil Kim does that shit to her voice and it just ruins the remix. She already has a decent voice for a female rapper and she doesnt need to do that.
> 
> Same with Kanye. I liked him back then in this chamillionaire song though; this song was my summer jam like 3-4 years ago... YouTube - Chamillionaire - Call Some Hoes [Mixtape Messiah]


Hell yeah. Pop Champagne was alright, but I can't stand it when people just jump on that to try and sell records and ringtones. I liked that chamillionaire shit when it came out, too. Kanye spits some sick verses, but how can you come from doing through the wire, to doing love lockdown and even this kind of pisses me off. Plus DJ Khaled just rubs me the wrong way(no homo ).

YouTube - DJ Khaled (Feat. Kanye West & T-Pain) - Go Hard

Sad to say I kind of like that song, though.



mastakoosh said:


> thanks homie and congrats on being an uncle. somewhere on rollitup i saw someone talking bout one time u doin a naked cartwheel lmao.


Yeah dude! Looking back on it, it was more a of a naked summersault from the front of my Tahoe to the back and I just wish someone was taping it because I was quite impressed. I think the girl was impressed, too because I had to do it again a few nights later and now that move is a classic in my book! I was also blown out of my mind and was just trying to get some in any way possible. 


And just for you Koosh I found the new face video.

YouTube - Scarface - High Powered


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Doing some beat mining.....

*RappazRinDanja

*The lost remix:* I'm still #1


----------



## GSTATUS (Nov 8, 2008)

4:30 am smoking some blunts to the face listening to 

Rza ..(bobby digital)

YouTube - Bobby Digital - Insomnia


cormega

YouTube - Cormega - The true Meaning

YouTube - Cormega-Take These Jewels


MF DOOM as "VIK VAUGHN"

YouTube - MF Doom - Let Me Watch



instrumental's
YouTube - Screwball - Screwed Up *instrumental*

YouTube - SCREWBALL - ON THE REAL (INSTRUMENTAL)



fuckin shot


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Slept on....*

Imagine
Stand Clear
Time's Up


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah said:


> And just for you Koosh I found the new face video.
> 
> YouTube - Scarface - High Powered


PShhhhh I posted this a few weeks back...pay attn YEAH!


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 8, 2008)

*say it aint so snoop...*
YouTube - The Pussycat Dolls - Buttons (High Quailty)


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Nov 8, 2008)

*The almost forgotten:*

Redrum 

Broken Language

*
Some Hip Hop History:* *Too much to list....But know the source.
*
Public Enemy #1 - Public Enemy
Blow Your Head - Fred Wesley & The JB's

The Wrath of Kane - BDK
Givin Up Food For Funk - The JB's


----------



## Yeah (Nov 8, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> PShhhhh I posted this a few weeks back...pay attn YEAH!


Damnnnnn girl! was it the video? didn't think so.  I still love you, though.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Damnnnnn girl! was it the video? didn't think so.  I still love you, though.


Hardly any of the stuff I post on here is the video. I just make sure the shit is listenable and not edited. I dont sit and watch the vids really ever. 
But ya Im def not hatin on ya cuz you double postin. You know Im just playing


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 8, 2008)

YouTube - Bushwick Bill "Ever So Clear"


----------



## fukdapolice (Nov 9, 2008)

YouTube - Beatnuts- Watch Out Now


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 9, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I love Florida too! I know its filled with a lot of white trash and other types of trash but I honestly love the weather and beaches... I want to move there bad, but putting my house up for sale right now wouldnt work. Im not trying to lose money and only 10% of the houses in this housing association can be rented out...effen wack. But who knows I may move this summer. My sister will be there for atleast 4 more years so thats a great incentive!


 i like the weather but sometimes summer there hurts me lol. sweatin like a whore in church just walking in to the store. wheres your sister live?



Yeah said:


> Hell yeah. Pop Champagne was alright, but I can't stand it when people just jump on that to try and sell records and ringtones. I liked that chamillionaire shit when it came out, too. Kanye spits some sick verses, but how can you come from doing through the wire, to doing love lockdown and even this kind of pisses me off. Plus DJ Khaled just rubs me the wrong way(no homo ).
> 
> YouTube - DJ Khaled (Feat. Kanye West & T-Pain) - Go Hard
> 
> ...


 weeeeeeeeee the besssssst, hahaha. damn naked somersault, i will try it tonight. good posts and that clipse nightmares joint a few pages back is one of my favorites. i listen to it over and over. im running from guilt but its right by my side........my favorite part.



BSIv2.0 said:


> *Doing some beat mining.....
> 
> *RappazRinDanja
> 
> *The lost remix:* I'm still #1


 bloodshot is back, woohoooo. glad to see you made your way back to our little thread.


----------



## fukdapolice (Nov 9, 2008)

YouTube - MC SHAN - THE BRIDGE


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 9, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i like the weather but sometimes summer there hurts me lol. sweatin like a whore in church just walking in to the store. wheres your sister live?


YouTube - Shawty Say Novakane Ft. Lil Wayne
This songs aiiight...minus the makin her pussy poop part...wtf? My pussy has never pooped...lmao. 

But ya my sister lives in Jacksonville. I wouldnt move there though. I think St. Augustine is really pretty. I love it there in fact. 

But here I am in Florida... so happy in the sun! I know only the regs usually come on here...which you all have seen my pic before! 





Yup I look sooo happy here. I love the water and the sunshine!


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 10, 2008)

GSTATUS said:


> 4:30 am smoking some blunts to the face listening to
> 
> Rza ..(bobby digital)
> 
> ...


cormega is the shit. very underrated. thanks for the posts.



tipsgnob said:


> YouTube - Bushwick Bill "Ever So Clear"


i dig this song from way back. bushwick is a cool down to earth little dude.



fukdapolice said:


> YouTube - Beatnuts- Watch Out Now


 man i swear its like yall are in my head. i used to listen to the beatnuts all the time. also welcome back, havent seen u in a while.



jamiemichelle said:


> YouTube - Shawty Say Novakane Ft. Lil Wayne
> This songs aiiight...minus the makin her pussy poop part...wtf? My pussy has never pooped...lmao.
> 
> But ya my sister lives in Jacksonville. I wouldnt move there though. I think St. Augustine is really pretty. I love it there in fact.
> ...


 damn right i hope your pussy never pooped hahaha. mmm you do look happy and now i am happy in my pants lol. i was gonna nominate u for hottest riu girl but didnt know if you wanted everyone on there to see your pic. i like it better so we can drool over u here. maybe i dont need a wife and we can run away together and live for the beach, good ganji.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 10, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> cormega is the shit. very underrated. thanks for the posts.
> 
> i dig this song from way back. bushwick is a cool down to earth little dude.
> 
> ...


*calm down big fella...it's just jamie in a bikini...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 10, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *calm down big fella...it's just jamie in a bikini...*


 im sorry tips i have a weakness for hot women.  i cant control how mini me reacts lmao.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 10, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> im sorry tips i have a weakness for hot women.  i cant control how mini me reacts lmao.


*dr evil thinks she is hot also...she's gonna kill us....man whores we are..*


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 10, 2008)

Aww thanks MK... and no riu hot woman or whatever... I prefer to share my pic on here with my long time riu buds not all the riu ppl in the world.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Pimp Shit.........*


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Another one........*


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Nov 11, 2008)

*I used loved to uprock to this.....*


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Nov 11, 2008)

*And this one too.......*


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 11, 2008)

YouTube - Paperboy - Ditty (1993) (Hi-Fi Audio)
aww ya 8th grade this was the shit.


----------



## Yeah (Nov 12, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> YouTube - Paperboy - Ditty (1993) (Hi-Fi Audio)
> aww ya 8th grade this was the shit.


I remember that song, and I still love that beat

These are a couple young dudes that have been on my playlist lately.

Wiz Khalifa

YouTube - "PITTSBURGH SOUND" BY WIZ KHALIFA

YouTube - Wiz Khalifa - Say Yeah (OFFICIAL VIDEO)

YouTube - Wiz Khalifa - I Still Remember the Rain

YouTube - Wiz Khalifa-Addicted(weedmix)

B.o.B

YouTube - b.o.b. - Cloud Nine - Hi! My Name Is B.O.B. (Mixed B

YouTube - B.O.B - Middle Of The Day

Like the last one a lot, it puts me in a good place. Usually I'm not into these upcoming young cats, but something caught my attention. and LOVE


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Like the last one a lot, it puts me in a good place. Usually I'm not into these upcoming young cats, but something caught my attention. and LOVE


Young cats? Hahahahaahah. How old are you? That phrase makes you sound like 50-60?

Yeah says - "All these new whipper-snappers and thier new music, by golly....this song makes me wanna get up and shake my tail feather...jiminy cricket" ahahahahaha


----------



## Yeah (Nov 12, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Young cats? Hahahahaahah. How old are you? That phrase makes you sound like 50-60?
> 
> Yeah says - "All these new whipper-snappers and thier new music, by golly....this song makes me wanna get up and shake my tail feather...jiminy cricket" ahahahahaha


Damn, give me a hit of what you're puffin'. I've still got a looooong ways to go before I'm 50 or 60. I remember back in the day when we had to walk 3 miles to school in 100 degree weather while it was snowing and all we had to eat was bread and water.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Damn, give me a hit of what you're puffin'. I've still got a looooong ways to go before I'm 50 or 60. I remember back in the day when we had to walk 3 miles to school in 100 degree weather while it was snowing and all we had to eat was bread and water.


I was jokin cuz u used the word cats....hahahaha
But ehemmm ya u did out do me with the old school talk there.


----------



## fukdapolice (Nov 13, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> man i swear its like yall are in my head. i used to listen to the beatnuts all the time. also welcome back, havent seen u in a while.


yeah i havent on as much lately, iduno dont really have a reason why lol.

YouTube - Eric B. & Rakim - Juice (Know The Ledge) 

YouTube - Eric B. & Rakim - I Ain't No Joke: Cut #1

YouTube - Biz Markie - Vapors (in sync)

YouTube - Ol' Dirty Bastard- Brooklyn Zoo proper

YouTube - Wu tang clan-Triumph


----------



## kingtrip (Nov 13, 2008)

Don't know if it's been posted (more than likely...I've seen 15 pages containing some really good music) but I saw someone post a RZA (as Bobby Digital) joint and wanted to post this one cuz it truly shows why he calls himself _The Rzarector:

_[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/auYcNx4CmDA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/auYcNx4CmDA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

and then there's this one, cuz this is my fave Gravediggaz song (don't care if I'm double posting this one):

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jU2Zde11VZM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jU2Zde11VZM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Trip


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 13, 2008)

YouTube - Will Smith - DJ Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince - Summertime -
YouTube - Will Smith - Getting jiggy with it
YouTube - Will Smith - Miami


----------



## kingtrip (Nov 13, 2008)

Nah nah nah nah nahnah nah
Nah nah nah nah nahna - gettin' jiggy wit it

love it


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 14, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *I used loved to uprock to this.....*


 hey bloodshot good lookin on the foundation of hip hop stuff. in the early eighties i was in elementary school listening to roxanne shante battle utfo. beat street and crush groove made me fall in love with hip hop too. heres some wayy back crush groovin. any of yall got x-box live? i have been playin this gears of war2 online and its fucking like crack but if one more squeeky voice dude headshots me and tells me how much i suck, i am gonna snap lol. one day i swear i will be good. oh yeah kingtrip welcome to the thread, sweet posts dude. 
YouTube - Krush Groovin


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 15, 2008)

the new white hope??? asher roth is coming up maybe... i read about him and the dude yeah posted ruste juxx(by the way loved that ganja joint yeah). his rhymes are decent but he sounds a bit like em and his swag is funny(he had boat shoes on in his xxl interview). he seems kind of goofy but he is being original so i dig that. 
YouTube - Asher Roth's Roth Boys Video


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 15, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> the new white hope??? asher roth is coming up maybe... i read about him and the dude yeah posted ruste juxx(by the way loved that ganja joint yeah). his rhymes are decent but he sounds a bit like em and his swag is funny(he had boat shoes on in his xxl interview). he seems kind of goofy but he is being original so i dig that.
> YouTube - Asher Roth's Roth Boys Video


*eminem lite........*


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 15, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *eminem lite........*


 u know what they say, all white men look and sound alike.


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 15, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> u know what they say, all white men look and sound alike.


*and we can't jump.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 15, 2008)

*this is one of my favorites...*
YouTube - Cypress Hill-Lowrider


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 16, 2008)

YouTube - Certified Gangstas - Jim Jones, The Game, Cam'ron, Lil Eazy
This is probably posted somewhere along the lines...but an older song before I started disliking Game.


----------



## Yeah (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, that was before I started disliking Jim Jones.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Yeah, that was before I started disliking Jim Jones.


Hmm funny you should say that because now that I think about it I dont like Jim Jones anymore either...what happened? 
Of course I never liked "lil eazy" way to copy ur dad, why doesnt he just make a name for himself by himself...why? Cuz he cant.

OKAY back back to the fuckn basics
you got urs and mie I want you to taste it
YouTube - eazy e - gimme that nut
great song...


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 17, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *this is one of my favorites...*
> YouTube - Cypress Hill-Lowrider


 cypress hill is dope. i have been watching b-reals youtube vids on how to roll crazy ass joints. look up the burning spear, that shit looks deadly. or maybe it was a myspace vid i cant remember haha.



jamiemichelle said:


> Hmm funny you should say that because now that I think about it I dont like Jim Jones anymore either...what happened?
> Of course I never liked "lil eazy" way to copy ur dad, why doesnt he just make a name for himself by himself...why? Cuz he cant.
> 
> OKAY back back to the fuckn basics
> ...


 now u got me listening to some old eazy joints. i came across this song from dr dre's son. i dont know how old it is but with dre producing, it sounds like a throwback to when hip hop dudes actually took pride in their work. 
YouTube - Fast Money - Hood Surgeon Ft Dr. Dre & King T


----------



## Yeah (Nov 18, 2008)

YouTube - Serius Jones - Good Guy

sick song.


----------



## Yeah (Nov 18, 2008)

YouTube - Mikkey Halsted - Liquor Store

YouTube - Hip Hop Heroin - Sean Blak

YouTube - Donny Goines - I Am Moving

and this one is... different

Dragon Fli Empire - Outside Inn (Feat. Cadence Weapon)

Really feelin' all the last one's that I posted. It gives me hope that real hip hop is still alive. And koosh, I like that hood surgeon shit. Didn't know he was Dre's son, though.

lol and this video cracks me up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kMBcIu2g-s


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 18, 2008)

Speakin of dre...I liked this song when it was out.
YouTube - Bad Intentions(Uncensored)


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 20, 2008)

one of the legends from the east coast, kool g rap w/ mobb deep. the beat is laid back and i dig the hook..... for bootleg liquor on a sunday night... 
YouTube - The Realest - Mobb Deep ft Kool G Rap


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 21, 2008)

Was listening to this the other day and remembered its great listening to the Geto Boys when high. 

YouTube - GETO BOYS GANGSTER OF LOVE


----------



## Yeah (Nov 21, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Was listening to this the other day and remembered its great listening to the Geto Boys when high.
> 
> YouTube - GETO BOYS GANGSTER OF LOVE


for sheezy I like almost all the Geto Boys shit.

Got some newer project pat shit. I actually like this beat a lot and they have a couple sick verses.


----------



## fukdapolice (Nov 22, 2008)

YouTube - Snow - Informer <Dat G Shit!

YouTube - Ini Kamoze - Here Comes The Hotstepper CLASSIC

YouTube - Max B - Try Me dat beat is hypnotizing

YouTube - Big Pun, Tony Sunshine - Loco Bananas (dirty) *Rare! SO MANY QUOTABLES...

YouTube - Big Pun - Ice Cream Freestyle "YOU BARELY BLUNTED.."


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 22, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> YouTube - Snow - Informer <Dat G Shit!
> 
> YouTube - Ini Kamoze - Here Comes The Hotstepper CLASSIC
> 
> ...


*what's up fuk...nice choices...*


----------



## Yeah (Nov 22, 2008)

Looocooo, Loco bananasss


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 24, 2008)

Devins always cool minus the fat soundin dude singing in the background still is a sick song though.
YouTube - Devin The Dude - She Want That Money (feat. Odd Squad)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yu6zgUl7KQM&feature=related 

Last but not least, Im sure Ive posted it already... Im pretty high sooo sorry If I have but this song is the shhhiiiiittt. 
YouTube - Scarface ft Too $hort, Tela & Devin Tha Dude - Fuck Faces


----------



## bleezyg420 (Nov 24, 2008)

Mac Dre _Game Im Spittin


----------



## gogrow (Nov 24, 2008)

always a classic
YouTube - Luniz - I Got 5 Five On It


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 25, 2008)

Ya this songs pretty much the shit. I couldnt find one that didnt have the middle shout out but you get the point.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMFrrvxIExA&feature=related


They get off in this one, been out for a while but 4got to post. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XePvxHaAMXY


----------



## bleezyg420 (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZewwzi5sa4&feature=related


----------



## gogrow (Nov 26, 2008)

im sure this one has been in here at least once... but i didnt see it, and it is one of the best old raps, imo at least...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGeNDnYcQOA


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 26, 2008)

welcome peoples, great posts all around. when i get high i come to this thread and check out everyones music choices. here is some statik selektah-a dope dj/producer who is helping keep hip hop alive. jada & mop with the hook taken from new jack city. the hook is funny but the beat is gritty, hard. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu8WyQnK9uw&feature=related


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 26, 2008)

*happy thanksgiving koosh....*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdrCXK8_ObQ


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 27, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *happy thanksgiving koosh....*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdrCXK8_ObQ


 i hope you had a happy one too. titans almost got wupped lol j/p.


----------



## GSTATUS (Nov 28, 2008)

That would be me. Heres another digital 
Ill throw up a top 50 list later today.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q4ulYVEn454&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q4ulYVEn454&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


kingtrip said:


> Don't know if it's been posted (more than likely...I've seen 15 pages containing some really good music) but I saw someone post a RZA (as Bobby Digital) joint and wanted to post this one cuz it truly shows why he calls himself _The Rzarector:_
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/auYcNx4CmDA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/auYcNx4CmDA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> ...


----------



## Yeah (Nov 29, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> welcome peoples, great posts all around. when i get high i come to this thread and check out everyones music choices. here is some statik selektah-a dope dj/producer who is helping keep hip hop alive. jada & mop with the hook taken from new jack city. the hook is funny but the beat is gritty, hard.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu8WyQnK9uw&feature=related


hell yeah. This is some of my favorite shit to just SLAP in the car when we're cruising.

Here's some older and newer killer mike shit. I remember this shit from back in the day. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jB_nqTEjOE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1Hs52GDcU8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub7G708pO2g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLxTRTgG3tI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bSsxMKu2lY&feature=related


----------



## Yeah (Nov 29, 2008)

oh and this one is definaitely worth a listen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V9daM6oCis


----------



## bleezyg420 (Nov 29, 2008)

if you like mpc's http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ7Rr4Kx6uk


----------



## storm22 (Dec 2, 2008)

old school shit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y241n9wNw4Q 

dont give a fuck type compton mentality


----------



## fukdapolice (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH0e32neuFM Shyne dissin Tha Outlawz (Unreleased, old)


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=862a14CDUN0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLBw28Ojw4c&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcbRm6C4Jzo&feature=related


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 4, 2008)

i will prescribe something for yalls souls. smoke a fat load of the best herb u got. click the link and listen to this rakim joint with a smoothe jazz feel and try not to let your head nod to this joint. i cant do it..... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGgOFXMOFAE&feature=related


----------



## Yeah (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKcXPeijs8k

Bringin' rap back to the story tellin' days.

Feelin' the rakim I was just bumpin some KRS. Listen to my 9 milimeter go BANG!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aYLGvN2Vtk


----------



## jamiemichelle (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uxFOaFN57g&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G2n-lzo9mY

and my friend and I were rememberin this jam the other day. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mt3vZHDiM8


Happy Holidays Everyone!!


----------



## fukdapolice (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGc6CTrIxIY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4AwzQXBM4Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx5aVI2zsFE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC73fFKl3-M One of my fav songs & video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pUKLD_0NsE


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2008)

gotta love funkdoobiest oldskool all day 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-QObX9JeuM -pussy aint shit
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy-L7xTk6fY - superhoes

and mmmmmmmm DROP 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=co3qMdkucM0 the pharcyde...........


----------



## dude2348 (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brtwe5vH2r8 - j hood / stack bundles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZHoroQLNNQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPDHqBIAnNU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOkqqSsBC-0


----------



## jamiemichelle (Dec 15, 2008)

Murs is pretty much the shit...this ones old but I still like it. 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2yWTZWtE2yM

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=GeixrdnlKSA&feature=related


----------



## SativaHeadFuck (Dec 17, 2008)

andre nickatina & equipto-eyes of a child
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLczXcQL4x4

andre nickatina-Mother
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFZcQbwZDTM

andre nickatina- smoke dope and rap
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE2rh4raGj0

turn this shit up


----------



## Dubbuh (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6CHI664M1U


----------



## Solo08 (Dec 20, 2008)

whats up mastakoosh. i havent been on in awhile. heres some music...

big shug - like a muhfucka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kweu3cbpxc

az - rather unique
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0PccPy_pTM

jay z - feelin it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs8Zb2dXsFU

...and if you liked the last one(my personnal bonus track)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t0xIpOWS3E


----------



## fukdapolice (Dec 20, 2008)

This aint a song.. but it is hip hop related

and YOU HAVE TO LISTEN TO IT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WFP9J8ng90

Bizzy Bone Interview.
any1 who sees this post, you must click that link and listen to it!!!


----------



## Yeah (Dec 22, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> whats up mastakoosh. i havent been on in awhile. heres some music...
> 
> big shug - like a muhfucka
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kweu3cbpxc
> ...


I'm feelin' all those tracks. Since you like Royce, check this one out. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsWm1x3UDCg Royce da 5'9" - Shake this
DJ Premier killed the beat and he killed the track. It gave me a lot more respect for him as an artist.

Got some underground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI7-WaxDHlY Double P - Gettin' Paid

couldn't find this one on youtube but I love this shit. Donny Goines is keeping REAL hip-hop alive. http://videos.onsmash.com/v/jkCE2uJRnmnZkTkN Donny Goines - Ricky's Story

http://videos.onsmash.com/v/H2khLgLY84HYpx6G Donny Goines - What Happened


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 22, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> This aint a song.. but it is hip hop related
> 
> and YOU HAVE TO LISTEN TO IT
> 
> ...


 that motherfucker is out of his mind. my guess is he was sniffin lol. i love the demon voice.........father, son and the holy ghosssssstt......yesssssssss..


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 22, 2008)

christmas music....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrvOBvEtgNI


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 22, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> This aint a song.. but it is hip hop related
> 
> and YOU HAVE TO LISTEN TO IT
> 
> ...


LMAO, the Dj doesnt even know what to say lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 23, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> whats up mastakoosh. i havent been on in awhile. heres some music...
> 
> big shug - like a muhfucka
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kweu3cbpxc
> ...


 welcome back my friend, been a while haha. and to all my friends in this thread i would like to wish a everyone a happy holiday from the bottom of my heart. i hope everyone is in HIGH spirits and good health. today is the day i entered this world years ago so i am gonna smoke, listen to my favorite jams and go watch a japanese guy flip shrimp tails at me lmao. i would like to thank everyone who has posted and much love and spect to you all.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 24, 2008)

dopenesssssssss........leflaur leflah ekoshka.... and look how skinny sean p is in it lol. and a newer track from the click. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SPJubhs3dw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnt9se7JCYQ&feature=related


----------



## fukdapolice (Dec 25, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> dopenesssssssss........leflaur leflah ekoshka.... and look how skinny sean p is in it lol. and a newer track from the click.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SPJubhs3dw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnt9se7JCYQ&feature=related


nice drop nigga!

i been bumpin D.I.R.T. all daaaaaaaaay

Rock & Ruck!!!


----------



## Yeah (Dec 25, 2008)

A.D.I.D.A.S. - Killer mike
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNd3ERifyZA


----------



## bleezyg420 (Dec 26, 2008)

quit acting like a silly bitch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8U2ZxN_vMo


----------



## fukdapolice (Dec 26, 2008)

here some songs of Heltah Skeltah album D.I.R.T.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyY8Fnyp1EQ "everything is heltah skeltah"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WkzMVIy1D0 "ruck & roll"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUB0XHVSxpA " the art of 
*Disrespekinazation"*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6em4Xg0Mms "violent" by Sean Price

P!


----------



## Yeah (Jan 2, 2009)

A little BAY shit for the new year.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRpIAXkrcio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=illIb_fAX9g&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTJd8As4ebQ&feature=related


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am all about the old school shit too, but some of the newer shit is aight too this is a about 5 years old but its still the shit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcJA_apGU-c

T9X


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh ya if your Blown right now and you like rap music check this shit out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FmWAvyTYBA&feature=related

Oh and this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zelh-MTOtJ4&feature=related


----------



## Yeah (Jan 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjBDcGOCP4U The Alchemist


----------



## jbreeze (Jan 9, 2009)

Dam Koosh u still got this thread going lol? I havent been on here in months


----------



## Yeah (Jan 9, 2009)

It LIVES!!! Some face off the new album for you koosh.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6ZVuouqyDY scarface - high note

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_zEWpg1cuQ devin the dude - highway (sick song)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OIF_XrarCI devin the dude - I don't chase 'em

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaWeoscgbJ4 x-raided - Sac-A-Indo


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 12, 2009)

Oldie but goodie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE2rh4raGj0

My new fav tunes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpsXCRkcbeE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g8aUl1DkYE

Hope everyone had a great xmas and new year!


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 25, 2009)

Common - The Light 

Big Pun ft. Black Thought - Super Lyrical

DJ Honda ft. Mos Def - Travellin' Man
one of my all time favorite songs...

Nas ft. Quan - Just A Moment

Cuban Link ft. Remy Ma & Triple Seis - Moment of Truth (Fat Joe Diss)

Triple Seis ft. Big Pun - Harsh Reality


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks for everyone holding down this thread. nothing but real hip hop here. i really been diggin that duck down shit lately. here is pace won from the outsidaz, a group he was in with eminem. when em blew up he forgot his boys or so pace says lol. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2G4-YsuV9g&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2G4-YsuV9g&feature=related


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 28, 2009)

*the mastas monster thread....lol*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3NgtBfFYDI&feature=related*


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 31, 2009)

this guy does piano covers of hip-hop songs... alot of classic beats done by him... he has toooo many covers to bother postin' so im gonna give yal his youtube page... chech his music out!

MusicToInfinity youtube page


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 1, 2009)

here a video clip of NaS playing guitar hero or rock band.. iduno which one.. but its kinda funny. chech it out

NaS playing Guitar Hero on ColbertNation


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 4, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *the mastas monster thread....lol*
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3NgtBfFYDI&feature=related*


 yessir mr. bong, funny ass song. i am wonderin who that is rappin?



fukdapolice said:


> here a video clip of NaS playing guitar hero or rock band.. iduno which one.. but its kinda funny. chech it out
> 
> NaS playing Guitar Hero on ColbertNation


 that is some funny shit. now for some more pace won, " im getting good, im gettin clever, im getting things right in my life, im gettin better.".... i remember hearing this on rap city at some point and thinking i like this song. but i didnt get to see who it was from and now i just ran across it again. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DQWvOM5sUQ&feature=related


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6InOItCjg0


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 6, 2009)

[youtube]q89kbsPc5mo[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 8, 2009)

[youtube]factvnciXTE[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 8, 2009)

[youtube]vPxFh8MJirY[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2009)

REAL RAP for all yall, i dont know WTF that is ^^^^ 

*EPMD Feat. K-Solo & Redman - The Head Banger http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWSxSu8FPxw 
*


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> REAL RAP for all yall, i dont know WTF that is ^^^^
> 
> *EPMD Feat. K-Solo & Redman - The Head Banger http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWSxSu8FPxw
> *


my bad... i forgot u the only 1 who knows what real hip hop is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> my bad... i forgot u the only 1 who knows what real hip hop is



thats right man lol am just joshin with ya, christ knows people fight on this forum over the stupidest shit.


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 9, 2009)

^^^ this is serious biz lol

[youtube]BC73fFKl3-M[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2009)

right on man thats the shizzle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foEU2WHdOzA

blackalicious alphabet aerobics


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right on man thats the shizzle


yea man, i hear that Reflection Eternal (talib & hi-tek) are comin out with a second album!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> yea man, i hear that Reflection Eternal (talib & hi-tek) are comin out with a second album!



no frickin way for real? google say its so!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> yea man, i hear that Reflection Eternal (talib & hi-tek) are comin out with a second album!



no frickin way for real? google say its so! no release date yet tho


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 10, 2009)

A meeting with Canibus, Big Pun, DMX, Mos Def, Mic Geronimo, & John Forte

[youtube]OPU42eC97Z0[/youtube]

[youtube]E9m2w_1mTS4[/youtube]

[youtube]i444EGqZsTk[/youtube]

[youtube]Ipyrcz87k-A[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 10, 2009)

[youtube]uCWc9h3a3hc[/youtube]

[youtube]D6cwW62gC5k[/youtube]

[youtube]CmU4ICReL8c[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 11, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no frickin way for real? google say its so! no release date yet tho


Talib Kweli gives "Reflection Eternal II" update


----------



## Yeah (Feb 11, 2009)

[youtube]cc1HiUsOGoM[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 11, 2009)

[youtube]kFMdvhavMgc[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2009)

*Danger Mouse ft. Gemini - The only one*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Asyn9NXVd4

what you guys think of the new shit coming out of Baltimore?


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 12, 2009)

[youtube]qGbfymq9rAg[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2009)

NWA Help the police

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooarT3cn8_o


----------



## McGreasenstein (Feb 13, 2009)

My roomate just got a shamwow for valentines day....we've been spilling shit everywhere for the hell of it. it's kinda nice


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 13, 2009)

McGreasenstein said:


> My roomate just got a shamwow for valentines day....we've been spilling shit everywhere for the hell of it. it's kinda nice


why did you post this here?


----------



## dude2348 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Kardinal Offishall & DJ Whoo Kid - Officer Down feat 50 cent
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQbFeaHnF1s 

*City Of Dreams" French ft Cassidy & AR AB(Cocaine City Records
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioKsFy7ALc4

*A R -AB - Blackout
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yQm3AYsyaM*

Earthquake - Cassidy/Mos Def (UNRELEASED)
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N-FcwzbC34

*Circumstances - Cassidy
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G1LOI5vGHc*
Raekwon - Gullotine (swords)
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk8SMperwS8*

The Lox - feel it in the air freestyle
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwl_oXP3v0w


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 14, 2009)

dude2348 said:


> *The Lox - feel it in the air freestyle
> *[youtube]gwl_oXP3v0w[/youtube]


yo props for posting this song!!!!

this is one of my fav, shit is crazy. +rep


----------



## dude2348 (Feb 14, 2009)

this dude storz is pretty nasty and coming outta brick city but kinda unknown. i only found mixtape by him myself.
*Papi Storz -F.A.M.E.
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEC-6oYwQFs*

Papi Storz and Tom Gist - Dipset Family
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiIi7Oj25E8

*Tom Gist ft. Chuck the Middleman - Newark To New York
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eniv15w8ZZU*

Joell Ortiz ft. Immortal Technique - Modern Slavery 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU-CcIBWHcc


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 14, 2009)

dude welcome back and my boy yeah, its been a minute since you kicked it too lol. dude i see you got some french posted. i have been checkin his and biggavellis music out lately. i respect his hustle and business grind, hot beats but mediocre lyricist haha. but for some reason i have still been listening to his shit. i probably like anyone who will go at jim jones (ballllllliiinnnn in that lame voice ). max b is a funny and annoying but hes alright.  
this joint is from big L. like a lot of people i slept on him when he was alive but now think this guy was gifted. people should also check out children of the corn, which probably a lot of yall have heard. this is one of his more introspective tracks. damn this is a long ass post. thanks for all the dope posts from everyone. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVZo6FRONGs


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 15, 2009)

i aint know you posted up some French Montana. i was like who the fuck is French? lol

Cocaine City is Frenchy's company, he been puttin out all them dvds out


----------



## Yeah (Feb 15, 2009)

Got some shit from mess for you guys, welcome to the bay!

[youtube]mO9x9h2dP5g[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO9x9h2dP5g

[youtube]M5OvzLDW5pY[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5OvzLDW5pY&feature=related

[youtube]x9xZeKonM2A[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9xZeKonM2A&feature=related

[youtube]vci58DF2ZPQ[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vci58DF2ZPQ&feature=related

[youtube]9YUTcqT8XpI[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YUTcqT8XpI&feature=related


----------



## Yeah (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh and I forgot to mention that that LOX song is also a favorite of mine. Heres a new styles P joint that gives me a similar feeling

[youtube]nuJHJdZi4Sk[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuJHJdZi4Sk


----------



## dude2348 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Love of Money - Onyx (original for Rob &Vic off of Shut Em Down)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX4FPpNBX70

*Half-A-Mill -Some Niggaz
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_x23v82DPMU*

Dmx - Fuck That (I Aint Going Back)
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsW_7KJzUIQ

*DMX - Niggaz is Up To No Good
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjqs1buKHXg
*DMX- Ghetto Life
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LAsDT0_gsE

oh yo i just noticed the only time i hear bay area music is wen im on this forum. no one round me even knos any artist from there. personally i like it and im happy to be able to hear artists i dont know and normally wouldnt put on. +rep for unknowingly helpin me realize this shit. EDIT: nvm they said i gave it to you too much. dont kno how i aint been on here for mad long


----------



## Yeah (Feb 15, 2009)

dude2348 said:


> oh yo i just noticed the only time i hear bay area music is wen im on this forum. no one round me even knos any artist from there. personally i like it and im happy to be able to hear artists i dont know and normally wouldnt put on. +rep for unknowingly helpin me realize this shit. EDIT: nvm they said i gave it to you too much. dont kno how i aint been on here for mad long


It's all good friend. I can't tell you how happy I am that someone started posting some LOX and DMX shit. I hate when my music gets one dimensional, and it's always refreshing to hear some new shit or some shit that you forgot about. Used to like DMX a lot but kind of stopped listening to him.

Some more SP for ya, too.

[youtube]HAXbxjQEpeI[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAXbxjQEpeI&feature=related


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 15, 2009)

[youtube]Vqn5f2ISnvo[/youtube]

Jada & Styles over da same beat... off of Jada's new mixtape.. go cop that mixtape, he rips all the beats he on.
[youtube]0Kmy2y2MzWU[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 15, 2009)

one of my fav Beanie Sigel joints...

[youtube]NKA_Gsw8s8I[/youtube]


----------



## mahlye (Feb 15, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> one of my fav Beanie Sigel joints...
> 
> [youtube]NKA_Gsw8s8I[/youtube]


that was ill, you should post some more of his joints

raekwon

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yuqx-KxBzcY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yuqx-KxBzcY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

AZ

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nM4N5svMcII&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nM4N5svMcII&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

verbal intercourse raekwon, ghostface and nas

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xnpzvP_VMlM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xnpzvP_VMlM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 16, 2009)

mahlye said:


> that was ill, you should post some more of his joints
> 
> raekwon
> 
> ...


to embed youtube vids, you have to do this [you t ube]TZAZyvu3x1E[ / you t ube] but dont put spaces in the word youtube. then place the vid id in there and your done.

[youtube]Yuqx-KxBzcY[/youtube]
[youtube]nM4N5svMcII[/youtube]
[youtube]xnpzvP_VMlM[/youtube]

[youtube]TZAZyvu3x1E[/youtube]


----------



## dude2348 (Feb 16, 2009)

some classic Mobb Deep

Just Step Prelude
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrNvqUj0sn4

Give up the goods (just step)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QuiePZbS3I

Right Back At You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA8Pww4zgtU

Party Over
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0VYInxqAGg

Streets Raised Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uz1xG6C5SEM


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 16, 2009)

[youtube]AfwZYgdO6Ds[/youtube]

[youtube]ql97ZEixiUw[/youtube]

[youtube]Eih84O8b0vE[/youtube]

[youtube]HopSaRu4f-A[/youtube]

[youtube]guN34B10cy4[/youtube]

[youtube]B1vNpby8Ku0[/youtube]

[youtube]m7fEE2MIhhk[/youtube]

[youtube]d7Cm5Rt6LSs[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 16, 2009)

[youtube]goeZZ4KFXTY[/youtube]


this is one of my fav tracks, some real shit.....
[youtube]t4yviAzBvrs[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 16, 2009)

[youtube]nMEmTrtQuBM[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 16, 2009)

[youtube]z5nZtPz7F18[/youtube]

[youtube]CPGqMOSC7xw[/youtube]

[youtube]zafLRk3Gank[/youtube]

[youtube]nVSbI30VSvM[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 16, 2009)

[youtube]wxj50Lb1bJM[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 16, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> i aint know you posted up some French Montana. i was like who the fuck is French? lol
> 
> Cocaine City is Frenchy's company, he been puttin out all them dvds out


 yeah he seems to be grindin on the business and promotion thing. hes alright but he spits the same shit dipset or byrdgang or w/e the fuck they are spits lol. money, cars, pussy etc... with not much substance but i still bump his shit sometimes(he does have nice beats from dame grease). this is from termanology.....and i dont hate on what people wear but nobody will ever catch me in tight or skinny jeans lmao...* on a edited note* the beat is from the old crooklyn dodgers joint and he calls out a bunch of people haha.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TP-ry_NUduI


----------



## dude2348 (Feb 16, 2009)

*MODERN DAY SLAVERY- Joell Ortiz ft. Immortal Technique*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU-CcIBWHcc


----------



## Yeah (Feb 16, 2009)

Thread is blowin' up again. I'm glad I logged on today... havin' a rough one and music hit the spot.

Listen to this one for me and tell me what you guys think. I can't tell if it's a metaphor or if he really means... well you'll see.

[youtube]uQyIqTYG72c[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQyIqTYG72c


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah said:


> Thread is blowin' up again. I'm glad I logged on today... havin' a rough one and music hit the spot.
> 
> Listen to this one for me and tell me what you guys think. I can't tell if it's a metaphor or if he really means... well you'll see.
> 
> ...


props for postin this vid.

i take it as a metaphor for safe sex... one night stand, you don't wear a jimmy, you catch sumtin, and you basically lose your dick. that's just how i took i took it... or maybe he just rappin about girls cuttin off a dudes dick? lol iduno


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 17, 2009)

[youtube]4PNtaWcF-Gs[/youtube]

[youtube]TP-ry_NUduI[/youtube]


----------



## Yeah (Feb 17, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> props for postin this vid.
> 
> i take it as a metaphor for safe sex... one night stand, you don't wear a jimmy, you catch sumtin, and you basically lose your dick. that's just how i took i took it... or maybe he just rappin about girls cuttin off a dudes dick? lol iduno


Yup, that's what I was thinking. Talking about slidin' up and down, no condom. I think this video scarred me, though. 

props for the cormega shit, too.


----------



## dude2348 (Feb 17, 2009)

normally i dont listen to too much uncle murda but i found myself bumpin some of his shit today

*I Shot The Sheriff - Uncle Murda
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuzdHu4svxk*


A-Team & Gravy Freestyle *btw how was the biggie movie gravy's a sick rapper but idk about him actin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xE2QcDsNK6s


*Fabulous, A-Team, Stack Bundles, Joe Budden, Paul Cain Freestyle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUlaEU6hwBo
*


----------



## dude2348 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Joe Budden Feat Stack Bundles*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bLezW8oL8w


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 19, 2009)

this shit goes hard. hi-tek production feat-bun b, devin. both of their lyrics hit home w/ me. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=982lRPk63uA


----------



## Yeah (Feb 20, 2009)

Koosh, I'm really feelin' that hi tek joint. I'm gettin to a turning point in my life and I'm trying to make it a turn for the best, so the pills, weed, and liquor helps release a little tension.

Got some more bay shit for you off the keak da sneak and san quinn album "welcome to scokland". I really like san quinn, he holds the bay down.
[youtube]jECWwyeSJ4Y[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jECWwyeSJ4Y&feature=related

[youtube]h-ZUDqiq4HA[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-ZUDqiq4HA&feature=related

[youtube]9AjMumzddmI[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AjMumzddmI&feature=related

[youtube]cQD3BKjPTcU[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQD3BKjPTcU&feature=related

[youtube]EYOVic6t3b8[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYOVic6t3b8&feature=related

And this is my favorite joint of the month. Look out for nipsey hussle coming up.
[youtube]0vrCkPeuAio[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vrCkPeuAio


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiWB6S4YfOM


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 21, 2009)

[youtube]KEKN1vjQePY[/youtube]


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 21, 2009)

[youtube]rcf_5bYlkms&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 21, 2009)

[youtube]JiTPzeAGnyE[/youtube]


----------



## Yeah (Feb 21, 2009)

Always loved this song, say a lot.
[youtube]MqEUeoXnG3M[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqEUeoXnG3M


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 25, 2009)

[youtube]Re0Fo3wHtl4[/youtube]


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 25, 2009)

*this is how they do it down south.........*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_bfef94l-o&feature=related


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 25, 2009)

Reflection Eternal Ft. Bootsy Collins - Internet Connection

They back!!!!! and the song is CRAZY! im lovin this song!!


----------



## Yeah (Feb 27, 2009)

[youtube]fLCuZZ335O4[/youtube] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLCuZZ335O4 Kinda feelin' this shit. Idk about this dude, though


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah said:


> [youtube]fLCuZZ335O4[/youtube] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLCuZZ335O4 Kinda feelin' this shit. Idk about this dude, though


ima have to check dude out, see what his other shit like...

but this here, i love this fuckin song... and the beat just hypnotize me...

[youtube]9rHSvVA9hoM[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah said:


> Koosh, I'm really feelin' that hi tek joint. I'm gettin to a turning point in my life and I'm trying to make it a turn for the best, so the pills, weed, and liquor helps release a little tension.
> 
> Got some more bay shit for you off the keak da sneak and san quinn album "welcome to scokland". I really like san quinn, he holds the bay down.


 i feel you dude. i dig how the west shit you let us hear. the cool thing about you is your just not biased for all the west stuff. you listen to and post every coast. the keak stuff is hot and that one joint with the old spice 1 beat is fire.



tipsgnob said:


> *this is how they do it down south.........*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_bfef94l-o&feature=related


 this is a badass song too tips. i remember watching this vid but i cant remember what year. they must be in south texas lol.



Yeah said:


> [youtube]fLCuZZ335O4[/youtube] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLCuZZ335O4 Kinda feelin' this shit. Idk about this dude, though


 nice. also i want to say that the joe budden track from fdp was nice along with the necro joint. i like the drugs video where howie is shooting up. it reminds me of some of my friends relatives lmao. this is some firm remix shit. mega and az spit cyanide. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uA_9pU--lsA&feature=related


----------



## Yeah (Mar 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *this is how they do it down south.........*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_bfef94l-o&feature=related


I actually like this shit a lot bro. good shit.


mastakoosh said:


> i feel you dude. i dig how the west shit you let us hear. the cool thing about you is your just not biased for all the west stuff. you listen to and post every coast. the keak stuff is hot and that one joint with the old spice 1 beat is fire.
> 
> this is a badass song too tips. i remember watching this vid but i cant remember what year. they must be in south texas lol.
> 
> ...


yeee if it's hot, you know I'm playin' it, doesn't matter where you're from. got a little mess for you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRivzsk2w1s


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 3, 2009)

[youtube]7XF_aZvcb-c[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 3, 2009)

[youtube]UKGWAYS4ZyI[/youtube]


----------



## dude2348 (Mar 7, 2009)

DAS EFX - 40 and A Blunt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI-XSmgYwRA


Ice Cube, Dr. Dre, MC Ren - Hello
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNXR5pA5i70

Control Machete - Comprendes Mendes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_wKIq7KYZo

Nas - Nas Is Like
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kh3hVz03hKY

Wu Tang - Careful (Click, click)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aGIASI8_gg


----------



## Yeah (Mar 14, 2009)

keepin' it alive man. I been listenin to chicken and beer today.
Ludacris - teamwork
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_yBIctqr3I&feature=related

Luda - hoes in my room
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wR154U1VFA&feature=related

luda - we got
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI0FxSrBNO0&feature=related


----------



## swisherking (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSi2UwMUzPQ
soulja slim--love me or love me not


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]yM6-0Ufg5QI&feature[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 19, 2009)

[youtube]qmuFlaFYdgE[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 19, 2009)

[youtube]_W9kcxdPPjk[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 19, 2009)

[youtube]g40c6iAEHpc[/youtube]

[youtube]wyDjRd0Tjss[/youtube]

[youtube]dgtcTVDcjH0[/youtube]


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlExClir6cc the symphony- marley marl ft juice crew anyone have it on here already?

i got tons to add but ill start there


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks for all the good posts i have been wore the fuck out from work. souljah slim was one of my favorites when no limit was poppin. as always yeah and fuckdapo delivered(cant go wrong with luda) and fucks posts take me way back remembering good times. as for the symphony, that is a classic and i was just wondering a few weeks back if it had been posted yet.....it should be in the hip hop textbooks for school lmao. here is a joint from my favorite scarface album, every song on it is a banger. money makes the world go round, money makes the world go round................ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P3960n6mdY


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2009)

somebody else posted something about this and made me remember a video i came across a few weeks ago. apparently it had blew up on the net but i am always late on that shit. i watched it without knowing what it was. it was the most bizzare & insane rap battle i have ever witnessed. from marv-o holdin hands with j-dub to eli's drifting off mid rap. i later realized eli fought off a seizure to pull heat through his teeth lol eli spits fire and got robbed and then dissappeared like a legend. some of the remix's are fire too. if you havent checked it out, please do and give props to everyones fave lyricist ELI motherfuckin PORTER. i deed itttttt!!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKKxPtP6XjQ


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 24, 2009)

o0o0o0 so this is where i find you huh mk?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2009)

im da best mayne(so hood remix)-eli porter 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57pzTtT-D04&feature=related
eli porter responds(good lyricist remix lol) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s04UNV-YX94


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 24, 2009)

hahahahaa that eli thing was money

heres another one
diary of a madman- gravediggaz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE-5Q_xyiwo


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> o0o0o0 so this is where i find you huh mk?


 u know it....,.lb good to see you. here and the biggest thread is where i dwell. seems like every thread on riu turns into a fucking idealogical or political debate where everyone must flex there intellectual e-penis/brain on every thread. i just have a few friends on here so i keep to myself. i dont have time for all the negativity and arguing that goes on so much anymore. enough of my rant, whats going on with you these days.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 24, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> u know it....,.lb good to see you. here and the biggest thread is where i dwell. seems like every thread on riu turns into a fucking idealogical or political debate where everyone must flex there intellectual e-penis/brain on every thread. i just have a few friends on here so i keep to myself. i dont have time for all the negativity and arguing that goes on so much anymore. enough of my rant, whats going on with you these days.


funny you say that. some dude was flexing his emuscles at me the other day... i just left the thread

no time for the foolishness. too much damn keyboard courage having ass motherfuckers...but i digress

things are good. paranoid as normal, got some white russian, power plant and superskunk about to flower

what about yaself? good to see you too man


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah said:


> keepin' it alive man. I been listenin to chicken and beer today.
> Ludacris - teamwork
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_yBIctqr3I&feature=related
> 
> ...


ahhh thanks for that. havent heard that shit in forever almost kinda forget shit if you dont hear it!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> hahahahaa that eli thing was money
> 
> heres another one
> diary of a madman- gravediggaz
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE-5Q_xyiwo


 yeah no doubt lol. i bumped gravediggaz for years, some of my favorite shit.



LoudBlunts said:


> funny you say that. some dude was flexing his emuscles at me the other day... i just left the thread
> 
> no time for the foolishness. too much damn keyboard courage having ass motherfuckers...but i digress
> 
> ...


 i read that thread you are talking about. thats what i am talking about, every thread gets so damn deep and beaten into the ground. everyone has their own opinions and the right to speak it. anymore if you have a different opinion people jump all over one another dissecting and trying to prove each other wrong with their personal belief system. just because people have differing views doesnt make the other person wrong, thats why we are diverse INDIVIDUALS. i am not into the proving or 1 upping ego thing.  a little paranoia never hurt anyone haha. i bet that shit u got is potentttt. i havent ran anything for a while because i got a little one on the way and dont want to fuck that up in any legal way.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 24, 2009)

yea man! its a damn shame when in the world it seems like you cant even have a difference of opinion. better yet, when mfers act like they know you.... but whatever lol i just laugh and smoke my pot

and damn bro, congrats!!!! do you know if boy or girl yet? (you dont gotta answer that publicly if you dont want)

but congrats mfer! glad to hear, im sure you'll love it. its your first?

and yea, i think the white russian may be the most potentest shit i will have or have had.

gonna crack some more hashberry & alpha diesel, and white satin soon.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

*check it out...the ghost of LB......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

*daddykoosh...........boy or girl?*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *check it out...the ghost of LB......*



SUP MAN?!?!?!

i had to get away from the loonies bro


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> SUP MAN?!?!?!
> 
> i had to get away from the loonies bro


*it gets ugly sometimes here too. I have my own personal ignore button...I have the means to escape reality...*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *it gets ugly sometimes here too. I have my own personal ignore button...I have the means to escape reality...*



oh yea, i remember how crazy it used to be here, is it still the same ol same ol?

lol and i feel you on that button

better yet, breaking down my swisher and filling it up with primo genes is my personal ignore button. me laughing with my laughing budda doesnt hurt either


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> oh yea, i remember how crazy it used to be here, is it still the same ol same ol?
> 
> lol and i feel you on that button
> 
> better yet, breaking down my swisher and filling it up with primo genes is my personal ignore button. me laughing with my laughing budda doesnt hurt either


*it's pretty much the same..white widow is my escape...I'm getting ready to have some nl x skunk that is ready to chop in 4 weeks probably.*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 24, 2009)

i think i want a NL mother

i think i will order some NL seeds when i do my next seed order. its been a minute since i've ordered seeds. attitude still good?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i think i want a NL mother
> 
> i think i will order some NL seeds when i do my next seed order. its been a minute since i've ordered seeds. attitude still good?


*I don't know, I guess...I have been using my own seeds for a while now...*


----------



## Sedition (Mar 25, 2009)

You guys have gotta kick back to some Madvillain/Madlib. Fucking best shit you will ever hear, especially for you Kush who is into old gangsta beats, you will love this shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2009)

yo sedition doom has a new album out ' born like this' its pretty good 

*http://www.rollingstone.com/rockdaily/index.php/2009/03/23/reclusive-rapper-doom-talks-new-lp-born-like-this-and-responds-to-fan-rage/*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 25, 2009)

*t-pain aint no hater...http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]R7yfISlGLNU[/youtube]*


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 26, 2009)

[youtube]YuoUr7qPfZM[/youtube]


----------



## Yeah (Mar 26, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> [youtube]YuoUr7qPfZM[/youtube]


yeee. it's too bad joe budden and saigon are beefing. I kinda like both their flows, but saigons more of a beast.

check out this vid when you're blown. ha me in a good ass mood the other day. idk about his flow, though [youtube]KQaVDWtnVZ0[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQaVDWtnVZ0


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah said:


> yeee. it's too bad joe budden and saigon are beefing. I kinda like both their flows, but saigons more of a beast.
> 
> check out this vid when you're blown. ha me in a good ass mood the other day. idk about his flow, though [youtube]KQaVDWtnVZ0[/youtube]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQaVDWtnVZ0


nah they "made up" or watever u call it. i heard the audio of them speakin wit each other n shit...

n ima check out ole boys song... but if you second guessin his flow.. i aint expectin much..


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Damn this never stops. *


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 27, 2009)

yea i guess it never does hahaha

a tribe called quest- can i kick it? probably already here but its goooooooooooooood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrlJX7DzLhI


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 27, 2009)

ton of sweet music from all of you. here is goodbye by dmx. i dont know if anyone has posted it yet. it appears darkman put some heart into this joint. i hope he gets over his legal matters and personal demons(i smoke rocks bitches) lol and can return to making good songs. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otHmSUNlG7Q


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]yG3BGat3_m0&feature[/youtube]


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]IG5ReXP0SSg[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 31, 2009)

beautiful post tipso. its my anthem, i am not usually a huge fan of akon but i dig this song and message a lot.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 2, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea man! its a damn shame when in the world it seems like you cant even have a difference of opinion. better yet, when mfers act like they know you.... but whatever lol i just laugh and smoke my pot
> 
> and damn bro, congrats!!!! do you know if boy or girl yet? (you dont gotta answer that publicly if you dont want)
> 
> ...


 i am having a boy.



tipsgnob said:


> *daddykoosh...........boy or girl?*


 miniature koosh.



Sedition said:


> You guys have gotta kick back to some Madvillain/Madlib. Fucking best shit you will ever hear, especially for you Kush who is into old gangsta beats, you will love this shit.


 i will most definitely check it out. i do dig old gangsta shit haha.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> yo sedition doom has a new album out ' born like this' its pretty good
> 
> *http://www.rollingstone.com/rockdaily/index.php/2009/03/23/reclusive-rapper-doom-talks-new-lp-born-like-this-and-responds-to-fan-rage/*


 thanks for the heads up. real hip hop..



fukdapolice said:


> [youtube]YuoUr7qPfZM[/youtube]


 wow joelle(sp?) killed that shit. the beat is raw too.



Yeah said:


> yeee. it's too bad joe budden and saigon are beefing. I kinda like both their flows, but saigons more of a beast.
> 
> check out this vid when you're blown. ha me in a good ass mood the other day. idk about his flow, though [youtube]KQaVDWtnVZ0[/youtube]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQaVDWtnVZ0


 nice something to just chill to.



BSIv2.0 said:


> *Damn this never stops. *


 u know it bloodshot. real hip hop never dies....and good to see you.



HookedOnChronic said:


> yea i guess it never does hahaha
> 
> a tribe called quest- can i kick it? probably already here but its goooooooooooooood
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrlJX7DzLhI


 i bumped this shit forever. tribe was all i listened to for a minute. this song is from mega and ft's maino, lake the kid......and is a straight street banger. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyLg83JT224&feature=related


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Apr 2, 2009)

gr8 thread!i love old school hip hop when blazed up.if any1 can tell me the 2nd guys first 10 words he says , you truly are skilled.sheeky al carte levitatin .. what

[youtube]GG405y51cVk[/youtube]


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 2, 2009)

thas my shit!


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Apr 5, 2009)

[youtube]vJzIYv_mE04[/youtube]

whose got them vaccum lungs?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 5, 2009)

rap usic.......http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]wWzezcuVBBg[/youtube]


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 5, 2009)

[youtube]bKp5iscRBGk[/youtube]


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Apr 5, 2009)

[youtube]04L5U9Nj-HM[/youtube]
[youtube]Q5wVymKGvJs[/youtube]


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 6, 2009)

yo joey posting all my jams!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 6, 2009)

hahaha i know you hear me on the radio!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 6, 2009)

[youtube]FiOcVWQY2bc[/youtube]


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 6, 2009)

[youtube]Q6b29NVcLCQ[/youtube]


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 6, 2009)

[youtube]9-MLp3l2fkA[/youtube]


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 6, 2009)

[youtube]EQcSoE1bt_A[/youtube]


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 6, 2009)

[youtube]SVgTeHhpsYM[/youtube]

what yall know about this


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 6, 2009)

[youtube]T7aBTqnnx74[/youtube]

stop playing timbo, missy and magoo was straight stick on those beats


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 6, 2009)

[youtube]C3DNqEAXel0[/youtube]


dance with me!!!! tangle with me !!! yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Apr 6, 2009)

i said the bird bird bird, the bird is the word!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 6, 2009)

[youtube]dJXtroXbrd8[/youtube]


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Apr 7, 2009)

[youtube]3Fg2NRCB9Sc[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2009)

here's another proper track and it's phat, watch the sniper, time to pay the piper

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfbRupf76hc


----------



## fukdapolice (Apr 8, 2009)

[youtube]fIK0DLemYR4[/youtube]


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Apr 8, 2009)

going to see these fellas in ny may 30th. be there or be square!


[youtube]Rx5aVI2zsFE[/youtube]


----------



## Yeah (Apr 8, 2009)

motherfuck dre, motherfuck snoop, motherfuck death rowww

haha good shit. LB, that ahmad track is a classic, one of my favs and I remember back when that timbaland and magoo shit came out.

Blackstar is some sick shit. kweli is sick and so is mos def.

got some more bay shit for you. [youtube]NMBYtUafFDs[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMBYtUafFDs


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]DptkI0EY6ZY[/youtube]


----------



## Pedro de Pacas (Apr 9, 2009)

^ Hilarious vid! ^

Kicking it old school: A tribe called quest, de la soul, pharcyde or any east coast hip hop from that time


----------



## Yeah (Apr 9, 2009)

yeee. idk about eminem man. I saw that vid the other day and thought to myself,"what has the world come to?" anyway, heres some new meth and red. turn the corner and light up that indoo

[youtube]wqiPeUArCqE[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqiPeUArCqE


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]6mXJB7DiULw[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 9, 2009)

so many huge posts i dont know where to start. everyday i have to listen to this thread we have made as part of my daily stress reliever lol. i have some thorough posts coming from a whole ton of shit i have been browsing to post......so some fire is coming soon. here is my mindstate right now........ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SI87TtKJI00


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 11, 2009)

this shit right here is epic. check the wilson pickett sample and from the soul lyrics from some founding fathers of hip hop edo g and masta ace. masta brings u masta lol. wishing.. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUaFMOlPvgQ&feature=related


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Tell me.....What's fu*%in with this intro?*


Trademarks Around Ya F'n Eyes!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2009)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Tell me.....What's fu*%in with this intro?*
> 
> 
> Trademarks Around Ya F'n Eyes!



nice choice


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]IjGW2hxcbfw[/youtube]


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Apr 16, 2009)

gotta love them rhymesayer boys. personally i love atmosphere. gonna be seeing him in the middle of may!. super excited

[youtube]gbEwHJX95QE[/youtube]




[youtube]Kz1fFsGo7iM[/youtube]


----------



## dude2348#2 (Apr 16, 2009)

yea this dudes pretty good but has almost nothin on the internet. pretty unknown too, i only found out about him wen i moved to where im at now. i think the only reason i did find him was cause i live like an hour or so away from dude.

Bill Brown - The People
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eKGNUtG4lE

Bill Brown - Day After Day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYaJzeRXcuI

other shit

My Piano - Hi Tek , Rawkwon , Ghostface , Dion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAvGpWq_V_k

Pete Rock ft. D Block- 914
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN9AmYaeGH4

M O P & Busta Rhymes - Brooklyn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXkhNGiPPBA

Glasses Malone - I Love Dollars
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbPf3zbVPvs

Gang Starr - Full Clip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U76Nde6rMTw

oh yea btw if your wondering bout the new account its cuz i had to reboot my comp and always had my password on it so i kinda forgot all my passwords for email, this and mad other shit. not including over 9000 songs i lost. shit was mad beat


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Apr 29, 2009)

all time favs here..,
summertime is here!
[youtube]X_PDns23RWY[/youtube]

when big willy was nice on the mic. say what?

[youtube]n3H4TTNSnO8[/youtube]


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 29, 2009)

*where is koosh?*


----------



## joeyjoejoe (May 7, 2009)

i need a philly before i get loose
money please 
i get loose off a orange juice 
what

[youtube]_wnv0D-xgto[/youtube]


----------



## joeyjoejoe (May 7, 2009)

[youtube]XUrBt0VSjlA[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbm4SzdZI9g

rappin 4tay

playaz club! 

yo guys can someone tell me how to embed the actual youtube vid ? cheers


----------



## mastakoosh (May 8, 2009)

i would like to know too. i am back for a short visit. no i didnt get knocked lol, times is hard on the boulevard and my internet got cut off for the first time in years. hope everyone is good.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> i would like to know too. i am back for a short visit. no i didnt get knocked lol, times is hard on the boulevard and my internet got cut off for the first time in years. hope everyone is good.


hey koosh..............


----------



## mastakoosh (May 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> hey koosh..............


 tips my man, good to see you. hopefully soon i will be able to log on everday when i get back on my feet.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> tips my man, good to see you. hopefully soon i will be able to log on everday when i get back on my feet.


*sorry about your hard times mk...shits happening a lot these days........*


----------



## mastakoosh (May 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *sorry about your hard times mk...shits happening a lot these days........*


 true true a lot of us are up against it. i was doin that electrician work but the work ran out. i have been waiting on my extended unemployment benefits since jan and they wont start til june......wtf. i think i have a new job starting but just gotta pass the piss test. i got quick fix synthetic urine so i think that should work. plus i think i will be able to collect those back benefits and still work which will be cool. baby due at the end of june so i hope it all works out. man the stress got so bad i felt like i was gonna explode lmao......good thing mary j loves and comforts me.


----------



## fukdapolice (May 8, 2009)

whats good Koosh?

times are def gettin tough... you got a baby on the way? i just found out ima gonna be a daddy, due in dec... hope everything goes good wit u n urs.

lets smoke, n relax to this...

[youtube]CsihHoyqwWY[/youtube]


----------



## joeyjoejoe (May 8, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> whats good Koosh?
> 
> times are def gettin tough... you got a baby on the way? i just found out ima gonna be a daddy, due in dec... hope everything goes good wit u n urs.
> 
> ...


member the old michael jordan commercials. god i love this tune.:joint

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNDus3RMFRE


----------



## swisherking (May 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbm4SzdZI9g
> 
> rappin 4tay
> 
> ...


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/*xbm4SzdZI9g&hl*=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xbm4SzdZI9g&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


[you.tube].......*xbm4SzdZI9g&hl*.........[/you.tube] *without the dots* 


[youtube]xbm4SzdZI9g&hl[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2009)

thanks swisher!


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRarzsKY8pw&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2009)

where am i going wrong here?


----------



## fukdapolice (May 9, 2009)

make sure theres no dots or spaces in the word youtube when encased with "[ ]"


----------



## tipsgnob (May 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]WiX7GTelTPM[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> make sure theres no dots or spaces in the word youtube when encased with "[ ]"



no dots no spaces  1 forward slash infront of the second [/youtube] lol im such a noob


----------



## Yeah (May 10, 2009)

backslash...

Trae - No Help ft Z-RO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye9JGy4JAZ8

I don't need no help my nigga, i can do bad on my owwwnnnnnn

Z-Ro I Hate U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku4Hg1zx_Pk&feature=related

z-ro - pain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ji1EDCmrKw8&feature=related


----------



## mastakoosh (May 12, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> whats good Koosh?
> 
> times are def gettin tough... you got a baby on the way? i just found out ima gonna be a daddy, due in dec... hope everything goes good wit u n urs.
> 
> ...


chillin chillin........times are tough but i made some bad decisions to help put me in this position too. i cant wait to turn things around and show people around me what i am made of. yep baby is due at the end of june. congrats my man and i hope the best for you and yours too. thanks everyone also for keeping this thread alive with doapness.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]62Q5r-_co0Q&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Yeah (May 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRTLs9LWkio&feature=related

Favorite song at the moment. can't go wrong with d block


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2009)

[you.tube]QObX9JeuM[/you.tube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2009)

[youtube]Y-QObX9JeuM&hl[/youtube]


----------



## Yeah (May 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7UqRKnl2A4 JACKA & LAROO THH - about me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYinbi82gf8&NR=1 the jacka - million miles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFGNOCwr_5g the jacka - where i'm from

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSz30Cnqy0Y mess & guce - orange juice and a blunt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwl_oXP3v0w d-block - feel it in the air 
I had to go dig up this one out of the many many pages and posts of this thread because it's one of my favorite songs. Much love to everyone in here. Koooosh, congrats on the baby man. my niece was born this april and I have to say that every day I see her is a good day. I can't keep a smile off my face.  Times are getting tough for everyone, but theres always a light at the end of the tunnel, sunshine at the end of the night. idk if any of that makes sense, but stay strong. i'll try to keep posting, but it's looking like my living situation will probably be permanently changing in the next month or 2. peace and love


----------



## joeyjoejoe (May 18, 2009)

if you don't know whats up with doom, i feel bad for u.
[youtube]wNGnCLod-qg[/youtube]

[youtube]WyiB-lkQBFY[/youtube]


----------



## WillyGoBoom (May 19, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> lol yeah no doubt, i actually was gonna put that same eazy e joint up. it was one of my favorite from when he was beefin with dre. glad you visited this thread and stick around and post whatever type of video you like. plus rep to you for the eazy shit haha. hope more people stop by. i love ole skool rap and some new shit. i also love many types of music.pac is one of my favorite artists also.


 hell ya man Easy E is the shit Boyz In da Hood lol i also like classic rock zeppelin the who the beatles hendrix there all good


----------



## joeyjoejoe (May 21, 2009)

lifes a bitch and then ya die, thats why we get high.
[youtube]nCnqDvvZrcM[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2009)

gotta rep some uk shit

[youtube]WtpIvoe0IWE&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2009)

[youtube]FluNM036_Qg&hl=en&fs=1"[/youtube]

kool keith fuckin rules

[youtube]nTbtaR-DorQ&hl=en&fs=1"[/youtube]
not the full song but the vids mental


----------



## Yeah (Jun 19, 2009)

You know guys... I tried to post a week or two back with some of the tracks I was feelin' at the time and after I posted my firefox crashed and destroyed the best post ever. So I was kinda discouraged for a minute, but heres some of the tracks im feelin' now. hopefully this post makes it to your screen. 

YouTube - The Jacka - "Callin' My Name" ft. Mistah F.A.B. The Jacka ft. mistah fab - callin my name

YouTube - The Jacka - "Glamorous Lifestyle" ft. Andre Nickatina The Jacka ft. andre nickatina - Glamorous Life

YouTube - The Jacka ft J-Stalin - Our Heroes The Jacka ft. J-stalin and someone else - Our Heroes

YouTube - The Jacka - It was all a Dream The Jacka ft. ampichino - it was all a dream

YouTube - The Jacka Ft. Rydah J Klyde & Matt Blaque - Summer The Jacka ft. rydah j klyde - summer

Those are my favorites off that new cd, some good production and he actually puts down some good verses. good collabs too

how's everyone been doin?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2009)

takin back to the oldskool when hip hop was HIP HOP
[youtube]tuOgxG32IJY&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


killa bee sting


----------



## Yeah (Jun 19, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> takin back to the oldskool when hip hop was HIP HOP
> 
> 
> 
> killa bee sting


yeee rza and all the wu tang dudes put together some sick shit. classic beats and sick flows. props for that shit


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 9, 2009)

whats up guys?? i have been gone a minute but i am back. i am getting back on my feet and i am now a daddy. had some complications with the birth and he was on a respirator for a while but after a week and a half in the icu he is home and coming back strong as an ox. i am so thankful...here is a joint in his honor...from the 1 and only B.I.G respect 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHWUxajbDsg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2009)

WORD Koosh congratulations fella! 

on the wutang baby theme here's one for you koosh the one the only big baby jesus! 

[youtube]SaqOIl-MBX0&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]

[youtube]xarfMRZ3E0k&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 10, 2009)

thanks big homie. woahhh you read my mind, odb was an insane genius. i have been thinking of postin this for days now. dirts verse on here is legendary. step up and get knocked right the fuck outtttt yeahhhh. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxkpsOSHaac


----------



## mr.bowlsworth (Jul 10, 2009)

Aquemini and ATLiens,big boi and danny fatsacks


----------



## mr.bowlsworth (Jul 10, 2009)

Anything PANTERA


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jul 11, 2009)

WHaaaaaaa? A daddy?! Congrats Koosh! And lol to your default... I swear 2 days ago I took a pic of that dude and sent it to a friend cuz I thought it was so funny.

Hope all is well with your baby! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbGNisEv9bo
^^^^^^^ My dancin my ass off song.


My summer jam below

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ6WC6J1ay8




mastakoosh said:


> thanks big homie. woahhh you read my mind, odb was an insane genius. i have been thinking of postin this for days now. dirts verse on here is legendary. step up and get knocked right the fuck outtttt yeahhhh.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxkpsOSHaac


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jul 13, 2009)

skinny jeans are for fags with no dick and balls. niggas need to put down the vocoder . for real  so sick of that shit.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jul 13, 2009)

[youtube]A87WbfLJ5Bw[/youtube]


r.i.p. michael j. and j dilla. you'll be missed greatly


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 13, 2009)

mr.bowlsworth said:


> Aquemini and ATLiens,big boi and danny fatsacks


 mos definitely some big hitters. aquemini had straight rotations on our smoke rides for a year.



jamiemichelle said:


> WHaaaaaaa? A daddy?! Congrats Koosh! And lol to your default... I swear 2 days ago I took a pic of that dude and sent it to a friend cuz I thought it was so funny.
> 
> Hope all is well with your baby!
> 
> ...


you know it jm and the baby is great, thank you for the congrats and i want to know what happened to sleep lol??? work all night....burp all day.....when is the time koosh get to play .. all i need is some auto tune for that last part and its a hit. nice post on the gucci mannne. glad you stopped by cuz we need some beauty up this joint every once in a while. got any vid of the dancin the ass off lmao...gotta go change a lime green relish lookin poopy diaper..



joeyjoejoe said:


> skinny jeans are for fags with no dick and balls. niggas need to put down the vocoder . for real  so sick of that shit.


 3j keeping it real hahaha. yeah the skinny jeans aint for me but im ole school. vocoder in every song anymore.... 



joeyjoejoe said:


> [youtube]A87WbfLJ5Bw[/youtube]
> 
> 
> r.i.p. michael j. and j dilla. you'll be missed greatly


 exactly i didnt realize how much great music mj has put out over the years. dope post dude.


----------



## mr.bowlsworth (Jul 15, 2009)

brotha lynch-One mo' pound,On my briefcase


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 16, 2009)

[youtube]NxGVdpZnGsI[/youtube] hip hop roots at its finest. check the all star lineup. r.i.p party arty!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 17, 2009)

eminem looked up to masta ace when coming up. here they are on the same track when em was hungry and spittin some of his most deadly flows (no we made you bullshit). straight fire..Hellbound!!!
[youtube]aXg55NYHazE[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Jul 24, 2009)

bumpin one of my fav threads... aint been in here in alongass time...


much luv koosh!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 24, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> bumpin one of my fav threads... aint been in here in alongass time...
> 
> 
> much luv koosh!


 been a minute dude. i was startin to wonder where u been? i just came back after a break from riu too much luv and respect to you too my friend. thanks for the bump and thanks to all of yall for the music....keep it coming. this vid here had me crackin up stoned for hours. two comedian dudes with a realistic hand farting thing out in public. literally had me lol a couple times. the 2nd vid has the sickest fart ive ever heard. if some dude did that shit in front of me i would rofl.
[youtube]v0zMB-fJ7cs&feature=channel[/youtube]
[youtube]JyZxppjymgY[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Jul 28, 2009)

[youtube]QKJoDKepl-w[/youtube]

[youtube]4P1GhagCQS0[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6pBKO2Sikc

you should listen too this ... new lupe fiasco


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 30, 2009)

new yeezy and jigga...offf blue3

kanye killed it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF7AjuyAex4

"Its funny how u can go from being joe blow/ to everybody on your dick/ no homo"

"I could spend my whole life good will huntington/ only good that come / is its good when im cumming/ She got an ass thatlll swalllow up a gstring/ and up top two bee stings"

Fire!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

the jigga man on top i cant stand kanye the guy thinks the world owes him cos he's black, whereas J went from zip to the top self made man. much respect for him

sounds like Rihanna is auto tuned a little too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

[youtube]IyruoeGcFr8&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
[youtube]6BwCaNrqgPo&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 30, 2009)

man such a diverse set of hip hop from everyone. i am diggin every bit of the vids posted. this thread is my smoke and get right for the day thread lol. this thread wouldnt be what it is without everyones unique tastes and ears. HOV SAYING WHAT I SAY EVERY DAY.......FUCK A AUTOTUNE LMAO...i gotta give him props, a mainstream established cat being an artist and saying fuck what everyone else is doing.
[youtube]meNF7ZagM0A[/youtube]


----------



## Sedition (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll throw some Citizen Cope at ya? Shit's good..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r23v9aR1O84


----------



## TreesOfLife (Jul 31, 2009)

This cd is Evergreen.

Mystic - Cuts for Luck Scars for Freedom

[youtube]pqw8tVLYhVI[/youtube]

[youtube]sujk5dM_Uo0[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 31, 2009)

TreesOfLife said:


> This cd is Evergreen.
> 
> Mystic - Cuts for Luck Scars for Freedom
> 
> ...


i remeber that chick mystic.... she had a hot single.... but i havent heard her since 06


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 31, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the jigga man on top i cant stand kanye the guy thinks the world owes him cos he's black, whereas J went from zip to the top self made man. much respect for him
> 
> sounds like Rihanna is auto tuned a little too


kanye killed jay on his own shit..... plus you gotta givem prop for that beat... even on the blog .... it was unnanamous...... i expect more from jay..... but i love the dudes flow.....his lyric werent top shelf tho....


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 31, 2009)

you like wu tang koosh????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1iFGP5Q1eU


----------



## swisherking (Jul 31, 2009)

[youtube]UXKYXfTtmdk&hl[/youtube]







http://www.imeem.com/artists/grandaddy_souf/music/3NInHA1C/grandaddy-souf-blowing-big/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2009)

EEEEEEvery body love WU Tang

Tiger style!!!!!!


----------



## fukdapolice (Jul 31, 2009)

[youtube]DU3dUplqwmU[/youtube]

[youtube]Eih84O8b0vE[/youtube]


RIP STACKS!!!


----------



## fukdapolice (Jul 31, 2009)

[youtube]g6NRNIXf_50[/youtube]


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh wah wah wahhhhh I dont like skinny jeans either, I just like the nastiness of the song. 


Fareal though, d.o.a. sucks a fat kak, really... hate when that song comes on, nothing good about it. 
I myself have said somewhere in this forum that I cant stand audiotone, but if its done right and something I can dance to, then Im ON IT. 


And yaaah Koosh babies make you lose sleep. So happy for you though. 



joeyjoejoe said:


> skinny jeans are for fags with no dick and balls. niggas need to put down the vocoder . for real  so sick of that shit.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jul 31, 2009)

YeAH you always got the good ass jams. 

How bout this Jacka?? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq1F2WAz-Oc
How could you go wrong with Andre Nickatina?

Then .... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afQd0j-d6U4

^^^^^ My fav Jacka song... dont even ask why cuz I have no clue. Prolly Andre since he is one of my fav rappers.



Yeah said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7UqRKnl2A4 JACKA & LAROO THH - about me
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYinbi82gf8&NR=1 the jacka - million miles
> 
> ...


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 31, 2009)

ohhh shits!
Thats yeah avi .... the jacka.... its cool...
i havent seen yeah around for a while.....
Peep this mos def
The ecstatic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3gBPDDQA44


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmm not a big mos def song, but when I listened to this I see something for guru which reminded me of this old school jam by gangstarr YEAHHHHH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69PcbIxF-04


323cheezy said:


> ohhh shits!
> Thats yeah avi .... the jacka.... its cool...
> i havent seen yeah around for a while.....
> Peep this mos def
> ...


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 31, 2009)

jamiemichelle said:


> Hmm not a big mos def song, but when I listened to this I see something for guru which reminded me of this old school jam by gangstarr YEAHHHHH
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69PcbIxF-04


luv ganstar.... actually got his new cd guru 8.0
its kindof bad..... he raps in auto tune... but the beats are dope....
hey jamie youre that chick that was on the political threads huh????
i think u plus repped me years ago


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 31, 2009)

joeyjoejoe said:


> if you don't know whats up with doom, i feel bad for u.
> [youtube]wNGnCLod-qg[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]WyiB-lkQBFY[/youtube]


yo! mf doom is my favoritr rapper...
and i see yall posting kool keith and funkdoob....classic shit

check this doom out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQYlUGfrwC4


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jul 31, 2009)

yep... and I voted for Obama...does that make you feel better even though I was arguing about him being a pos. 
He still is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jBgn5So3zQ
Im bipolar. 


323cheezy said:


> yo! mf doom is my favoritr rapper...
> and i see yall posting kool keith and funkdoob....classic shit
> 
> check this doom out
> ...


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 31, 2009)

jamiemichelle said:


> yep... and I voted for Obama...does that make you feel better even though I was arguing about him being a pos.
> He still is.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jBgn5So3zQ
> Im bipolar.


Whattt! thats alright .... good look...
yeah i never forget a name..... i used to have the sam jackson avi.... you had a diffferent avi too....
still pollitickin i see....


----------



## swisherking (Jul 31, 2009)

[youtube]PfkAyCu9aDY&hl[/youtube]


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Aug 1, 2009)

what up everyone good to see all this hip hop 

heres a new one 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr4HsMv2_TA la coka nostra

heres an oldie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo6cXKKZNuc jeru the damaja


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 1, 2009)

[youtube]XdCcSpkOwGY[/youtube]

[youtube]vmGOZMgMJ-o[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 1, 2009)

my first time trippin i listened to this all day. it was a bad trip but not all because of gangsta nip lol.
[youtube]IS4FewT2cSo[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 1, 2009)

underground kings w/ my song. i feel like im the one whos doin dope.
[youtube]cbtKTJWDSsI[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 1, 2009)

the first time i tripped koosh...... we were listening to gravediggaz ....
peep it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTXeg-Swq9w


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 1, 2009)

yo koosh, i got access to the ENTIRE Rap-A-Lot catalog... Gangsta Nip, UGK, Geto Boys, Do Or Die, Devin The Dude... i been reminiscing listenin to all the old albums


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 1, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> the first time i tripped koosh...... we were listening to gravediggaz ....
> peep it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTXeg-Swq9w


 i knew u had style cheez..no homo haha. i was raised on gravediggaz, i copped that joint as soon as it came out. this song is one of my favorite songs of all time. all the little redneck chicks where i moved to would be like '"what the hell is this?" haha.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 2, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> yo koosh, i got access to the ENTIRE Rap-A-Lot catalog... Gangsta Nip, UGK, Geto Boys, Do Or Die, Devin The Dude... i been reminiscing listenin to all the old albums


 word...thats all i listened to when i was younger. i always chill and reminisce to the old stuff. heres some free and brother ali for u fuck "the truth". and everyone else i am still going through with all yall have posted.
[youtube]1aJYMYRMprY&feature=fvw[/youtube]


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 3, 2009)

[youtube]M8wYziTk6PE[/youtube]

what yall know bout magno???


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 3, 2009)

[youtube]6DvDPLi5e9Y[/youtube]

go go gadget flows~!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 3, 2009)

[youtube]YLWJIU3f0tY[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 3, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> i knew u had style cheez..no homo haha. i was raised on gravediggaz, i copped that joint as soon as it came out. this song is one of my favorite songs of all time. all the little redneck chicks where i moved to would be like '"what the hell is this?" haha.


koosh is the man ...no pedo...
i like that bro ali and free jam good look....

peep this prince paul(Its a compilation of skitys from the album,,,,,, the whole album is gametight) wit everlast (officer o'maly) , kool keith (crazy lou), sadat x, big daddy kang(count macula, chumb rock(mr large) de la soul(tha customers exhibit(the convict),....classic!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNolfaOsd4U


----------



## atodd187 (Aug 3, 2009)

Anything by Kid Cudi these days is probably the best smoke music you could listen to...its exclusively for smokers....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

reppin uk

[youtube]mBaL5zfuvoo&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]

and not uk

[youtube]YZwzRcuUmF0&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

hows about a lil DnB? 
[youtube]PlRn5bGF_4o&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
[youtube]mLJ6hwsq624&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2009)

what up playas n playette's ?!?!?! haha twist yourself a fatty n get on with some chilled out tunes

kid koala : fender bender 
[youtube]jUhnOrXyz6Q&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
[youtube]Ia5oK4PCCoM&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
[youtube]rpaonSDPw7Y&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
[youtube]lMC8XYX5Ot0&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]

and for anyone who hasnt seen J5 n dj Numark heres a clip from hios set where he perfroms using to custom modified fisher price toys to drop beats as samplers.... i actually saw him with cut chemist doing it at a festival in the uk and it was SICK dude had a portable turntable over one shoulder witha tiny mixer n was just rockin out. 

[youtube]S_k08i7-uTg&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 5, 2009)

swisherking said:


> [youtube]PfkAyCu9aDY&hl[/youtube]


this joint went hard.



HookedOnChronic said:


> what up everyone good to see all this hip hop
> 
> heres a new one
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr4HsMv2_TA la coka nostra
> ...


the coka nostra was hard shit. cant go wrong with jeru.



fukdapolice said:


> [youtube]XdCcSpkOwGY[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]vmGOZMgMJ-o[/youtube]


styles p staying gutta.



LoudBlunts said:


> [youtube]6DvDPLi5e9Y[/youtube]
> 
> go go gadget flows~!!!


nice. lb where u been homie?? good to see you brother.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> reppin uk
> 
> [youtube]mBaL5zfuvoo&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
> 
> ...


 the mighty joseph track was funk.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 5, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> koosh is the man ...no pedo...
> i like that bro ali and free jam good look....
> 
> peep this prince paul(Its a compilation of skitys from the album,,,,,, the whole album is gametight) wit everlast (officer o'maly) , kool keith (crazy lou), sadat x, big daddy kang(count macula, chumb rock(mr large) de la soul(tha customers exhibit(the convict),....classic!
> ...


 ill shit, lotta legends on that joint. pp keepin it movin. here is a joint with some lyrical gymnastics goin on. cunning lynguists ft masta ace seasons. beautiful song hea.
[youtube]9khJP_mR8Iw[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2009)

tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuune masta!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 5, 2009)

i've been around just chilling....you been aight?


----------



## Charfizcool (Aug 5, 2009)

aww skeet skeet I've found my kinda thread and its like 90 pages long!


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 5, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i've been around just chilling....you been aight?


 ive been good. just busy takin care of this lil koosh. damn there has been a lot of trolls on this site lately lol. all of the old members are disappearing....so its good to see an old member again.



Charfizcool said:


> aww skeet skeet I've found my kinda thread and its like 90 pages long!


 yessir indeed, welcome and feel free to post whatever music or anything you like in here. we will always be happy to listen and chill


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 5, 2009)

lol.... i hear that. hope all is well on that end. 

just been laying low, hiding from the trolls


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 6, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> ill shit, lotta legends on that joint. pp keepin it movin. here is a joint with some lyrical gymnastics goin on. cunning lynguists ft masta ace seasons. beautiful song hea.
> [youtube]9khJP_mR8Iw[/youtube]


Mannn koosh...i dont kno how u do it......
Listening to all these posts.....
I barely listened to a third of them.....
but i luv that cunninlynguist .....
that shits been on my ipod for years....
to bad there new shit isnt as goood.... luv that joint koosh....
i see u too loud blunts..... that mango guy is ill...lol


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 6, 2009)

Koosh this is my shit man....
Life is so beautiful 
but sometimes i feel so unsuitable
and it drowns out whats musical
then i find myself drinkin and thinkin.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lExxycEvvn4


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 9, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> Mannn koosh...i dont kno how u do it......
> Listening to all these posts.....
> I barely listened to a third of them.....
> but i luv that cunninlynguist .....
> ...


 haha yeah its a lot of vids sometimes. when i am not workin or takin care of the baby, i like to blaze and sample what everyone has posted. if the song doesnt grab me within the first minute or 2 i move on. lately my 6 week old boy has been listening and nodding his head too lol. he was raised in the womb listening to hip hop so it seems to soothe him in some way. he is getting an awesome hip hop education from all of us at a young age. i dont know much about the cunninglynguists so i will have to check them out some more.



323cheezy said:


> Koosh this is my shit man....
> Life is so beautiful
> but sometimes i feel so unsuitable
> and it drowns out whats musical
> ...


 that shit is dope. they got a couple songs i have been checkin that are ill. i wonder where my boy yeah has been? he got me back into nappy roots. these guys are so underrated. every song is real from them. this is my favorite joint ever from them right now. every verse is like its coming straight from my heart. this shit got me emotional (no homo lol) cuz of the hard times we went through not too long ago. NAPPY ROOTS "DREAMIN" 
"i choose not to go through life wearin a mask"
"i choose not to trade my values in for cash."
and "the same thing make u cry, make u laugh"
"like memories of good dudes who passed"
[youtube]5W-S5KcBg8c&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 9, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> haha yeah its a lot of vids sometimes. when i am not workin or takin care of the baby, i like to blaze and sample what everyone has posted. if the song doesnt grab me within the first minute or 2 i move on. lately my 6 week old boy has been listening and nodding his head too lol. he was raised in the womb listening to hip hop so it seems to soothe him in some way. he is getting an awesome hip hop education from all of us at a young age. i dont know much about the cunninglynguists so i will have to check them out some more.
> 
> that shit is dope. they got a couple songs i have been checkin that are ill. i wonder where my boy yeah has been? he got me back into nappy roots. these guys are so underrated. every song is real from them. this is my favorite joint ever from them right now. every verse is like its coming straight from my heart. this shit got me emotional (no homo lol) cuz of the hard times we went through not too long ago. NAPPY ROOTS "DREAMIN"
> "i choose not to go through life wearin a mask"
> ...


yeah koosh that cunninlynguist is tihgt ...look for the joint love aint wit tonedeff...shits fire...
yeah nappy is good ...when they first dropped i didnt reallly dig it ..... but their new album was fire.... good look..... did u see what happened at rock the bells.... raekwon punched joe budden.... or someone from the entourage....no joke ill post links for those.....


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 9, 2009)

heres the love aint koosh..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YebR5J4nqxE


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 9, 2009)

[youtube]lLfzIWY5J4g[/youtube]


OLD SCHOOL Dungeon Family


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 10, 2009)

still pimping like 5 4 deuce trey...lol

check dis norey out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obeyRK0W0q4

and this pun 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXQZGmYTJI8


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 10, 2009)

what u kno bout clue fantastic four...cam pun norey cannabis

"buckle over a game of penuckle..... they lick my balls right afta i play ball okay yall..." camron

"cock diesil scholars holdin it down walkin around with gold by tha pound frozen and drown wit diamond boulders holding tha crown talk of the town soaking you down till u drown" pun

"i dont complain about the track give me any beat i gt head in the whip on any steet" nore

"Who the hell want to battle the ill mathmatical my brain is ibm compatible... i feed off weed and natural energy sources lyrics with more power than the horses they puttin porsches... flip like recipical fractions" cannabis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3Eb53zz7eM


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 13, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> [youtube]lLfzIWY5J4g[/youtube]
> 
> 
> OLD SCHOOL Dungeon Family


 wouldnt play it for me.



323cheezy said:


> still pimping like 5 4 deuce trey...lol
> 
> check dis norey out
> 
> ...


nice, i was trying to post some old cnn but all they have is instrumentals off war report.



323cheezy said:


> what u kno bout clue fantastic four...cam pun norey cannabis
> 
> "buckle over a game of penuckle..... they lick my balls right afta i play ball okay yall..." camron
> 
> ...


 lyrical legends battlin for the crown lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 13, 2009)

sean p.......i love sellin nicks at night, come home to my son, roll a spliff and watch nick at night lol. p spittin gutta. at the end looks like a black me haha. gut hangin.. 
[youtube]NEWVam8XuaA&feature=channel[/youtube]


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 14, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> wouldnt play it for me.
> 
> nice, i was trying to post some old cnn but all they have is instrumentals off war report.
> 
> lyrical legends battlin for the crown lol.



faggots disabled embedding lol


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLfzIWY5J4g&feature=player_embedded


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 14, 2009)

borderline the best damn intro on any cd


this whole cd was a RIDER!!!!

tell me different and ill post the whole cd and show ya right!

[youtube]vVzNZrKLUHw[/youtube]


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 14, 2009)

[youtube]izoDILg02xU[/youtube]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izoDILg02xU&feature=related


AYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 14, 2009)

[youtube]QKJoDKepl-w[/youtube]


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 14, 2009)

ONE OF THE MOST SLEPT ON ALBUMS!!!!!!!! Black Rob - Life Story


[youtube]fSqrJj68b8s[/youtube]

beat is SICK....one of my favorite tracks off the album!!!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 14, 2009)

[youtube]uvrlZFNu1Kk[/youtube]


haha this dont even need an introduction...yall already know!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 14, 2009)

imma leave it on this note 

[youtube]9SIPdcPAV4U[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 14, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> sean p.......i love sellin nicks at night, come home to my son, roll a spliff and watch nick at night lol. p spittin gutta. at the end looks like a black me haha. gut hangin..
> [youtube]NEWVam8XuaA&feature=channel[/youtube]


wtf! koosh man what u know about jesus price suuppastar mane???? Man p is the most slept on in the game..... check out that new kimbo price coming soon! Fire!


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 14, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> faggots disabled embedding lol
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLfzIWY5J4g&feature=player_embedded


 that shit was fiya.fuck a souljah boy hahaa.



LoudBlunts said:


> [youtube]izoDILg02xU[/youtube]
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izoDILg02xU&feature=related
> 
> ...


 free is the truth. where is fuckdapo?? hes always postin up some free too.



LoudBlunts said:


> ONE OF THE MOST SLEPT ON ALBUMS!!!!!!!! Black Rob - Life Story
> 
> 
> [youtube]fSqrJj68b8s[/youtube]
> ...


 that shit is a smoothe track. 



LoudBlunts said:


> [youtube]uvrlZFNu1Kk[/youtube]
> 
> 
> haha this dont even need an introduction...yall already know!


 of course i used to bump this all the time. lox and kiss used to be some of my favorite shit.



323cheezy said:


> wtf! koosh man what u know about jesus price suuppastar mane???? Man p is the most slept on in the game..... check out that new kimbo price coming soon! Fire!


 exactly, u didnt know, i keeps it 1 hunddded all day errryday lmao.
loudblunts had me wonderin if black rob is dead?
i came across this dude haffa having a conversation with big.
some dude impersonating big and it aint too bad. check it.
[youtube]Y-ott9W-3Ts[/youtube]


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 14, 2009)

i think BR still locked up


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 15, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i think BR still locked up


i forgot dude even got knocked. its funny how there is always crazy rumors in hip hop. this song is where you at by BIG PUN and BIG L. i dont know if it is a blend or an original song. pun melted that shit at :48 i cant even keep up w his lyrics. and i have never heard a wack verse from L. check some of his verses.\ i swear posted this whole post yesterday but it dissappeared. maybe im fucked up. 

im on some cool out shit
but i will pull this tool out quick
and put some holes in your new outfit.

u frontin hard cuz u whip a range
but its a 4.0 u nerd nigga
u heard jigga.....now get your change

u never sold a pound of cane
u a clown w fame
goin down the drain
all your shit soun the same.
[youtube]vkIIFtkdIyc[/youtube]


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 15, 2009)

Sick song to kick back and smoke a blunt

[Youtube]ERQzl4xDpXk[/Youtube]


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 15, 2009)

And of course..the original

[Youtube]nIJ58LR2msY[/Youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 16, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> sean p.......i love sellin nicks at night, come home to my son, roll a spliff and watch nick at night lol. p spittin gutta. at the end looks like a black me haha. gut hangin..
> [youtube]NEWVam8XuaA&feature=channel[/youtube]


i luv that Monkey Bars album


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 16, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> Sick song to kick back and smoke a blunt
> 
> [Youtube]ERQzl4xDpXk[/Youtube]


 hell yeah. i was raised on some tip and phife diggy. smoooove song.



Johnny Retro said:


> And of course..the original
> 
> [Youtube]nIJ58LR2msY[/Youtube]


 i learn something new erryday. milk is chillin, giz is chillin what more can i say...top billin. sweet, takes me back to the days of watchin b-boys breakin on the cardboard.



fukdapolice said:


> i luv that Monkey Bars album


 there he is. thought we lost u homie. i knew u would feel that 1. i think u might have posted it already but i couldnt remember.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 18, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> there he is. thought we lost u homie. i knew u would feel that 1. i think u might have posted it already but i couldnt remember.


nah i aint post that song before, probly some other HELTAH SKELTAH shit tho.

heres a joint that i fuked wit hard since i heard it in GTA3
[youtube]Syub4D3m0w4[/youtube]

that beat is dope


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 18, 2009)

alright .....okay i see yallll
cop that kimbo price.... dont sleep!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9m3SfrOYSU


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 18, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> alright .....okay i see yallll
> cop that kimbo price.... dont sleep!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9m3SfrOYSU


whens it drop?

i been waitin for Kimbo Price, n that Mic Tyson...


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 18, 2009)

not sure....guess yall just have too wait....


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 18, 2009)

listen to tupac....
thinkin u dubbed out...
hittem wit two shots....
im thinkin u slugged out..
niggas is bugged out .....
two many dust joints....
Get to the point Ruck!
Ruck is like fuck points!
..........
niggas hope sean popp!
niggas know sean flopp..
johnny rambo shit f beam with the long stock......!!!PPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEE
Fire!


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 18, 2009)

Wtf is a jay electronica peep the new video....
plus swagger jacksons revenge .... the hottest new rapper in tha game!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCJ5XYi4rdU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cA010JeecE

come to think about it .... he dropped this single about 7months before michaels death.....
listen to my man ..... how ironic... the media killed mj....


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 18, 2009)

UGK - Swishas N Doja

[youtube]F0QjLsZ50G0[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 24, 2009)

why i goota be this......
cappa.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMxwU-80Ykk

koosh where u at????


----------



## swisherking (Aug 24, 2009)

[youtube]meCy1Rf4O84&hl[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 24, 2009)

i will be postin some stuff tomorrow when i get some time off to chill and smoke. thanks for holdin it down dudes.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 25, 2009)

[youtube]jwVBwKdQ1sE[/youtube]

this is some the realest shit i heard from beans in awhile.

im hopin his new album wont disappoint like 'The Solution' did...


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 25, 2009)

this is some the realest shit i heard from beans in awhile.

id agree ....


----------



## Yeah (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm back mothafuckas! haha whats good everybody. whats up cheez, koosh, fdp, jamie! See you guys been holdin it down, i been thru the last few pages and seein some cool shit. I been up north for the summer, finally back home! got some $ stacked. Here's what I've been listenin to all summer.

got some jacka shit[youtube]FS6G21HI678[/youtube]

[youtube]15JCQpV_PVw[/youtube]

[youtube]2M6fWDfkVoE[/youtube]

dont know if i posted this bueno shit before. dudes from sacramento so i gotta do my best to rep my home[youtube]hhJCzpVZsCw[/youtube] 

and just to bring it back some dre dog aka andre nickatina

[youtube]TocNqMZt6F0[/youtube]

anyone i didnt get to, dont feel left out. feelin everything in the thread. diggin that new sigel


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

this vid cracks me up its an ancient tune but classic

[youtube]wbuSdXKtJX4&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

[youtube]VPKwoFsREgc&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]

so funny


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

[youtube]2jE5TpN2bb8&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 26, 2009)

[youtube]XnK_p_ooyFs[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 26, 2009)

welcome back to our homie yeah lol. good too see don stop back through. i am gonna listen to all these jams tonight. i came across this undaground banga from way back in the day. they had a couple nice joints back then. GROUP HOME the realness. 
[youtube]9xvJbKFJLyw[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 28, 2009)

whatup yeah..... i think its safe to say you like the jackal...right....lol
yah koosh nice to see u could also join us....

Well heres new pac.... ambitions az a fighta!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfSKEAtwyZ0


----------



## Yeah (Aug 30, 2009)

[youtube]50MNrDbjK7E[/youtube]

smokinnn on that fire, puffinnn on that drooo


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 1, 2009)

whats crackin everyone. im still with yall but i have been battlin some demons lol.
[youtube]xeWQDfBv2Ow[/youtube]


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Sep 18, 2009)

fawkkk cant let this thread die!!

heres a wicked song, first biggie track ever some of u might already kno what it is

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vpq1go-3LU


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 18, 2009)

supercat??? lol

this dude is on some other shit.....

get at me KOOOSHHHH!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE_8VE19rCE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9WAySctZEU


----------



## swisherking (Sep 18, 2009)

[youtube]kBtyCtxllP0&hl[/youtube] ..


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 19, 2009)

i have listened to all the latest posts and will put up a monster post after i get back from work. good lookin everyone. shuck it trebek.


----------



## swisherking (Sep 20, 2009)

[youtube]DdIyJqfpLEo&hl[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 21, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> [youtube]jwVBwKdQ1sE[/youtube]
> 
> this is some the realest shit i heard from beans in awhile.
> 
> im hopin his new album wont disappoint like 'The Solution' did...


 that joint was some real beans shit. when his first album came out, that was all i ever bumped. i dont know if he lost some of his fire, but it seems to be back on that track.



Yeah said:


> I'm back mothafuckas! haha whats good everybody. whats up cheez, koosh, fdp, jamie! See you guys been holdin it down, i been thru the last few pages and seein some cool shit. I been up north for the summer, finally back home! got some $ stacked. Here's what I've been listenin to all summer.
> 
> got some jacka shit[youtube]FS6G21HI678[/youtube]
> 
> ...


 damn that beuno shit was hard. i forget what old song that beat was from but it takes me back to reminisce. that killa whale joint from nickatina is hard as shit. it reminds me of kinda the way d.o.c used to spit. it has like an ole school nwa feel to it. also the killa whale sounds remind me of rob dyrdek on fantasy factory when they found out what their inner animals were and he was an orca lmao.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> this vid cracks me up its an ancient tune but classic
> 
> [youtube]wbuSdXKtJX4&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


 its got a crazy unique vibe and a funny ass vid. is this dude still spittin?? I gotta go do some research.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> HookedOnChronic said:
> 
> 
> > fawkkk cant let this thread die!!
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2009)

sup koosh yeah roots are still touring man i saw em a couple of years back.


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup koosh yeah roots are still touring man i saw em a couple of years back.


 cool i'll have to check em out. im gonna post some different underground shit. pacewon & mr. green w the white stripes.[youtube]9Wuks8navpk[/youtube]
immortal technique.....mistakes
[youtube]U46EMUWuBek[/youtube]
fat pat & lil keke 25 lighters.......i got 25 lighters on my dresser...yessir i gots to get paid lol.
[youtube]bN35i2V-T9U[/youtube]
ya boy shook ones freestyle
[youtube]Bt7H54IH_nI&feature=related[/youtube]
bushwick.....whatcha gonna do, gangsta shittttt!!
[youtube]BrZrHaHIxB0[/youtube]


----------



## jamiemichelle (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Koosh and everyone!! Just doing my every few months stop by! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzWyaXmtxZw

Just holla out and say yeaaaahhhh.....fuck yeah.


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 27, 2009)

jamiemichelle said:


> Hi Koosh and everyone!! Just doing my every few months stop by!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzWyaXmtxZw
> 
> Just holla out and say yeaaaahhhh.....fuck yeah.


you and yeah .... neva come on.......
you guys need to keep this shit crackin......

if u want some good music check out that cudi........
ya im on the nutts.......
and if yall want real bean check that raekwon....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnsAWbhsL8Q

and the rae

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK0AeS_tv2o


----------



## Groga (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxPyeU5-lis

The game of chess is like a sword fight.....

You must think first, before you move


----------



## Groga (Sep 27, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnsAWbhsL8Q


Nice track man Now I see where your 'signature' came from hehehe  


 &


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 28, 2009)

Groga said:


> Nice track man Now I see where your 'signature' came from hehehe
> 
> 
> &


hell yeah!!!!
good lookin......
kudi is my shit right now!!!!!!!!!!
and that purple tape........


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Sep 28, 2009)

nice posts groga and 323 that new rae shit is dope, as well as da mystery 
not a big fan of kid cudi tho


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 28, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> nice posts groga and 323 that new rae shit is dope, as well as da mystery
> not a big fan of kid cudi tho


 

<embed src="http://cdn.springboard.gorillanation.com/storage/xplayer/yo033.swf?nowmode" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" height="350" swliveconnect="true" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="e=4bffc0037b3a3a49328d685cccfc7c21cc002973d57a44951a38fddf065f5c696a66be9b89ee2d2f0947d4e15d253124c7d296b9a2a5d695fdd446d15f64f11765e4802775ea9035f5c7dd1402967dbf383ccf85d3b0fcebe03d&width=450&height=350&pid=hh005&autostart=false&allowscriptaccess=always&usefullscreen=true&esnapshot=4bffc0037b3a3a493b90685cccfc7c21cc002973d57a44951a38fddf065f5c696a66be9b89ee2d2f094ccde2702233248cc9a0a8aebcc79fe69f41915b25e61c7cbbca6029b1db28fac2df0c079727e06f&trueurl=undefined"></embed>


----------



## Yeah (Sep 28, 2009)

hey everyone. it's been a rough month, but in the end I got a new pad, and I'm starting to see some real money again. I'm picking up the computer right now to take it to the new appartment. and you better believe I'll have some new music for you


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2009)

some old some new some downright crazy

[youtube]e3kyNGVK-hI&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
[youtube]HDtE6XXCAbw&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]

for those of you into battle rappin???

[youtube]ksKcnox8dDI&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
[youtube]8EnIhML8n94&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
[youtube]hCZac6i7k5s&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
[youtube]IX8-NYuAHpM&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
[youtube]v_3b-uajkEw&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
[youtube]9-ygWuRcEkA&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
[youtube]UkAe6WOG43c&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]

i doubt you guys across the pond will understand a lot of it but its pretty sick


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 9, 2009)

good to see you jamiemichelle. u should stop by more. and yeah glad to hear from you. and thanks to everyone else who posted. i will listen to everything soon. here is some rainwater by brother ali. if you cant hear this is funk then you will never hear the funk lol.
[youtube]cgJQJesMs9s[/youtube]


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Oct 10, 2009)

check this out, deffinate classic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LEp3WHOBT8


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 10, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> check this out, deffinate classic
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LEp3WHOBT8


 yessir, doap. i remember when that was the jam along with lookin at the front door..


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Oct 15, 2009)

mannnnn im finding all this good hip hip just fuckin around on youtube

2 bomb tracks for all ya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5vIvkfziUU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAkWgaJEUfA

both dudes spittin the truth


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6YOq2xn3k4

it wont give me the embed code...... 

i keep this shit in my mp3 player, and play it everytime im racin or driving hard. one of my all time favs


----------



## fukdapolice (Oct 17, 2009)

[youtube]vJzIYv_mE04[/youtube]

[youtube]jNwnpPfS8J0[/youtube]
this aint all enlgish, but its dope so listen n learn...

[youtube]rY7b5olvLrM[/youtube]
aint hip hop... but jus dig the vibe...

[youtube]5gWD4g63RNI[/youtube]

[youtube]Rbo9QlcLcX8[/youtube]


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 17, 2009)

You forgot ice cube


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 19, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> mannnnn im finding all this good hip hip just fuckin around on youtube
> 
> 2 bomb tracks for all ya
> 
> ...


 i could cruise youtube for hours just finding shit i havent heard in a long time. nice on the diggin in the crates crew shit. i was bumpin that too a few pages back.



IAm5toned said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6YOq2xn3k4
> 
> it wont give me the embed code......
> 
> i keep this shit in my mp3 player, and play it everytime im racin or driving hard. one of my all time favs


 hahaa i hear you. nwa started me on that gangsta shit when i was younger. 



fukdapolice said:


> [youtube]vJzIYv_mE04[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]jNwnpPfS8J0[/youtube]
> this aint all enlgish, but its dope so listen n learn...
> ...





dimension 2350 said:


> You forgot ice cube


 fukdapo its been a minute, glad you stopped by. before u posted i have been ridin with some old nas all week lol. good posts. some grimy inspectah deck shit w/ rza on the production. 
[youtube]KJg2ncrj0Rs[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Oct 19, 2009)

wats good witcha Koosh? yea i came back to RIU jus to check this thread LOL!

heres a dope song, i jus uploaded this on youtube, it should work...

[youtube]6hQBqVQesOw[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 21, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> wats good witcha Koosh? yea i came back to RIU jus to check this thread LOL!
> 
> heres a dope song, i jus uploaded this on youtube, it should work...
> 
> [youtube]6hQBqVQesOw[/youtube]


 chillin and puttin up with this bullshit trife life lol. just like the song u posted hahah, i got bad luck dude.  good look on this post, i am feelin it. glad u stay up on this thread....peace fuck.


----------



## Yeah (Oct 22, 2009)

This is some shit you could catch me slappin' when we're ridin around off some smackers. I like the hook I'm on off the grapes at 9am haha

[youtube]UcfEfeN9Y-U[/youtube]

and this shit has that same sample as that bueno song. it's kind of repetitive, but kind of sick.

[youtube]3h23WgVYDbQ[/youtube]

I like that today was a bad day shit. explains how I feel some days, but it's looking better. starting to touch some $


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 23, 2009)

dimension 2350 said:


> You forgot ice cube


 im not sure who you are talkin to. if it is me, there is some cube somewhere in this thread. welcome though.



Yeah said:


> This is some shit you could catch me slappin' when we're ridin around off some smackers. I like the hook I'm on off the grapes at 9am haha
> 
> [youtube]UcfEfeN9Y-U[/youtube]
> 
> ...


 nice posts yeah. glad tto see you touching some loot. been a bit since i could touch on some real money lmao. im tired of 50+ hours a week to barely scrape by. enough crybaby shit from me.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 24, 2009)

old nas. "i never brag how real i keep it cuz its the best kept secret."
[youtube]RLJeKCA8Iq4[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> some old some new some downright crazy
> 
> [youtube]e3kyNGVK-hI&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
> [youtube]HDtE6XXCAbw&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
> ...


 thats why i dig the international flavor of this thread. so i can open my mind to different things. my computer is slow tonight but from what i have heard from this post is sick shit. thanks dgt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

no worries man i just slung it up there i thought no one was diggin it or could even understand it lol . some of the battles are sick especially when they switch the beat up. and the big fat guy is from my hometown. man the round where they pick random stuff out of a bag is tight.

anyways enjoy!


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 26, 2009)

yo Koosh is such a fruit....lol
but i luv the avi....

Peep The verse yall:
Im the rui Fredrick douglas!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FStjNS96V8g

so to my nigga donny up there, can you please tell god that we fucked up here, we got beer,weed,guns,aids, all these obstacles its hard to make it nowadays, why is the devil winning? lemme drop a bracelet, leave a chain behind, my tape stay at the beginning cause thats how&#65279; it rewind, yall know how we dine, we dont eat swine and we dont drink wine, if you dont bring me some motherfuckin cognac ill kill you, i cant feel you, aint in my senses and you aint in my dollars.

the kid with the most knowledge will obtain to touch top dollars, hold&#65279; me down hand me my cake, dusty bake activate fuck your corny debates!! fuck your corny debates, word ghost.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

this will blow your mind...

[YOUTUBE]6t28COxEp2k&hl=en&fs=1&"[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yeah (Oct 27, 2009)

[youtube]6RuK4govSz0[/youtube]
nigga I'm wet


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 28, 2009)

what up fellas. just wanted to swing through real quick before i go to work. i will comment on all the posts tomorrow when i get time. maybe i can bump this shit 30-40 times tomorrow lmao. u already know-baldhead slick or guru-the anthem
[youtube]3wpD_S_iEE8[/youtube]


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Oct 29, 2009)

wicked post cheezy ghostface is my favourite rapper of all time

heres a dope DJ premier beat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2h-vjsqpsnY

also wicked posts koosh and don gin


----------



## humble learner (Nov 1, 2009)

AMPICHINO HES FROM AKRON OHIO THIS SONG IS STRAIGHT CRACK, DOPER THEN CRACK. featuring the jacka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeR5tg8gy9E


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 1, 2009)

[youtube]MYoftjf76yY[/youtube]


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 1, 2009)

[youtube]7TNXoH7EYWY[/youtube]


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 1, 2009)

[youtube]N9ZLQnPFqNc[/youtube]


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 1, 2009)

[youtube]nhRJnuCrAoM[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 2, 2009)

welcome back hom36rown. some heavy hitters you got posted. this track is serious w/ short dog, e sermon and mc breed R.I.P. rap legends. buy you some. only certified hustlas can feel this one lol.
[youtube]SLBuryk8toQ[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 2, 2009)

this is probably posted somewhere in this thread but hard shit from the wu.
[youtube]ZIPfQ-HtYeM[/youtube]


----------



## humble learner (Nov 3, 2009)

Freestyle
[youtube]NxbXRJdoIHo[/youtube]


----------



## humble learner (Nov 3, 2009)

this shit slap hard right here...

[youtube]cUfHF1aekP0[/youtube]


----------



## humble learner (Nov 3, 2009)

[youtube]GeR5tg8gy9E[/youtube]


----------



## humble learner (Nov 3, 2009)

[youtube]wAt6xJbuFcM[/youtube]


----------



## humble learner (Nov 3, 2009)

[youtube]n_g2a_CfFUA[/youtube]


----------



## humble learner (Nov 3, 2009)

this guy the dopest
[youtube]MhnGaJwapdo[/youtube]


----------



## videobud (Nov 3, 2009)

If ya like the blues..checkout Bill Dursts new cd The Great Willy Mammoth vb


----------



## humble learner (Nov 3, 2009)

one of my favorite tracks
[youtube]i8Q3D5OTzrQ[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Nov 3, 2009)

[youtube]t-ngBg-R8WQ[/youtube]

[youtube]mLWPc23wEGc[/youtube]

[youtube]TFjIeesvJ6c[/youtube]

[youtube]3g85xe6JDrM[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 6, 2009)

humble learner said:


> AMPICHINO HES FROM AKRON OHIO THIS SONG IS STRAIGHT CRACK, DOPER THEN CRACK. featuring the jacka
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeR5tg8gy9E


nice post. dude is spittin.



Yeah said:


> [youtube]6RuK4govSz0[/youtube]
> nigga I'm wet


 thats what im talkin bout. yeah that shit slaps.



HookedOnChronic said:


> wicked post cheezy ghostface is my favourite rapper of all time
> 
> heres a dope DJ premier beat
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2h-vjsqpsnY
> ...


 cnn is some gangsta shit. i keep trying to find some illegal life video to post but all i can find is the instrumental.



humble learner said:


> one of my favorite tracks
> [youtube]i8Q3D5OTzrQ[/youtube]


 i think my man yeah has posted some hot shit from husalah too.



fukdapolice said:


> [youtube]t-ngBg-R8WQ[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]mLWPc23wEGc[/youtube]
> 
> ...


 real big props fuck for the blood sweat tears joint. i had that cd and bumped that shit eevery night playing madden.
here is something off cormegas newest album. he is one of my favorite underrated mc's. his resume in the streets is thorough too. i dig certain jazz joints so cormega w/ this smooth jazz stuff is fire.
[youtube]l95Rsg5cbX4[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 6, 2009)

nothin but straight gangsta shit for a few posts. bumpp lolllll.
bone no surrender
[youtube]iFjR0g13sVI[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 6, 2009)

mc eiht gyeaaaahhh. bump lmaooooo.
[youtube]tkPWlzkAfvU[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 6, 2009)

mc ren still the same nigga. hardest shit u never heard.. bump for the clown motherfuckers ahahaha.
[youtube]LafqbKLTy3A[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 6, 2009)

dayton family...goin thru a thang. bumpppppp again hahaha.
[youtube]EsPilHx8PqI[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 6, 2009)

one of my favorites. westside connection. cross em out put a k
[youtube]IeIbsLbSL-w[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 6, 2009)

hmmmm feels corny as hell to bump my own thread lmao? gotta keep it at the top at all times right?? bumpppppppp and a few zannies before bed haha.
scarface cube willie d off the my homies cd by face
[youtube]6dYmbfoGLFU[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2009)

[youtube]pV8XKHyd34M&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 11, 2009)

that shit was nice don. fuck the mediocre shit. here is some murs ft shock g/humpty lol. kinda funny...not the most lyrical but some nice tittaysss and ass hahaha.
[youtube]GeixrdnlKSA[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2009)

its not that hes dumb hes just loud and hes ignorant, dont forget mad drunk and gettin al beligerant hahahah 

man i want his slippers


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 11, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its not that hes dumb hes just loud and hes ignorant, dont forget mad drunk and gettin al beligerant hahahah
> 
> man i want his slippers


 lol yeah the slippers are cool. i forgot to add earlier that kitty is doing good. hes still got stitches but his jaw is healing up nicely. they said not to let him out for 12 weeks but his ass was meowing and driving me crazy so i let him out in the mornings for a little bit now. i dont let him out at night so he cant run and cat it up all night and get his ass in trouble again.since its happened he has been more loving. i think hes grateful for me saving his little ass.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

man that's kool, sounded like he was real messed up man. pleased the little fellas doin alright man!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27rGIX4hajo

YO MTV RAPS wish i coulda watched this stuff on tv


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man that's kool, sounded like he was real messed up man. pleased the little fellas doin alright man!


 yeah i would love to know what happened to that little dude that night. thanks for the good words. cost me close to 600 but fdd helped with some of it which i am grateful for. now my 3 year old black lab is having seizures and i cant afford to take him to the vet yet......fuck i cant catch a break lmao. i dont get depressed though cuz when u think things are bad they can always get worse lol. somebody somewhere always has it worse. enough of the crybbaby shit from me.



HookedOnChronic said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27rGIX4hajo
> 
> YO MTV RAPS wish i coulda watched this stuff on tv


 bro i can tell you those were the glory days of hip hop. if you were too young i give you big props for paying homage now. i used to rush home after school to watch yo mtv raps.
one of the teachers.....krs 1 my philosophy
I THINK VERY DEEPLY!! check out his j's....badass they are like 400-600$ now.
[youtube]DOaHLsNPM88[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2009)

krs one, a true forefather of hip hop! amen.

when shit wasn't a about your 9 and slangin keys haha

what you guys make of la coka nostra?

[youtube]gjInI_Lgpm4&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]

popcorn punks or new oldskool?

stay up koosh shit will turn a corner sooner or later man you got a little one to bring you happiness puke p n doo doo


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 13, 2009)

yea koosh i was a toddler when heavy d was on yo mtv raps but fuck i love finding all the old school gems
and gin, la coka nostra is a mix of old and new i think, i like "fuck tony montana" the best (fuck tony montana, we kill kids....funny ass line)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q7Evq9lCTs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2009)

yeah im still not 100% convinced but i think thats just whitey ford being in there... haha house of pain = straight up dope whitey on his own........ you guys must have seen him get owned by eminem ?

[youtube]Bc9GTTxIai8&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 13, 2009)

hah never heard that before gin, although the beat blows and hes practically talking for rapping....
shitty song lol but funny him dissing buddy


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> krs one, a true forefather of hip hop! amen.
> 
> when shit wasn't a about your 9 and slangin keys haha
> 
> ...


 i like what i have heard from coka nostra. they seem to keep it fresh. isnt ill bill in it?? yes i love my little dude. his smile puts everything in perspective. we sit and listen to hip hop together already(not too loud). that little man is gonna have some heart and soul.



HookedOnChronic said:


> yea koosh i was a toddler when heavy d was on yo mtv raps but fuck i love finding all the old school gems
> and gin, la coka nostra is a mix of old and new i think, i like "fuck tony montana" the best (fuck tony montana, we kill kids....funny ass line)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q7Evq9lCTs


 thats skraight young buck lol. so many younger dudes dont know shit bout hip hop or think drake and weezy is the greatest shit ever. and also fuck that i wanna be successful bulllshit hahaha.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah im still not 100% convinced but i think thats just whitey ford being in there... haha house of pain = straight up dope whitey on his own........ you guys must have seen him get owned by eminem ?
> 
> [youtube]Bc9GTTxIai8&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]


 yeah house of pain was dope. i am embarrased to say but i even listened to whitey ford lmao. em did burn him down though. my thing about em is his first shit was fire and i copped every 1. as time has gone on and he has had women money, fame....his sound has become so mainstream. like that song about the pop stars sucked ass. i could never see em putting some shit out like that a long time ago. 

now its over produced shit with em not spitting with that same hunger from when he was a nobody. i think the drugs and struggles have affected his music. i did hear a few cuts off his new shit which sounded like the old em. i think people spit the best before they are famous and rich for years. when they are poor and hungry they have nothing to lose spittin over some gritty underground production. like this cut with the outsidaz. em at his best with some doppppe underground shit from wayy back. notice the 2nd dude spittin, who does he sound like and who sounds influenced by it?? also em shit all over his boys the outsidaz.
[youtube]U6t29YSIWlk[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 13, 2009)

here is t pain when he was a baby.
[youtube]z_4AxzvhCPY[/youtube]


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 16, 2009)

one of my favourite beats of all time, actually one of the best rap songs ever IMO. CAPPACHINO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38FViJKmoPk&feature=related


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> i like what i have heard from coka nostra. they seem to keep it fresh. isnt ill bill in it?? yes i love my little dude. his smile puts everything in perspective. we sit and listen to hip hop together already(not too loud). that little man is gonna have some heart and soul.
> 
> yeah ill bill and about 40 others or sumthin i think they're trying to beat the Wu for most extended rap family title... so far so good tho ive liked what ive heard so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 26, 2009)

hey guys just got my internet back. i was lost without riu and all the sick music. i will type out a response to the post above don but i just wanted to post a quick bump w/ brother ali and i think slug?? keep the real shit banging.....where did yeah, fuck, cheeze and everyone else go?? thanks don and hooked for hanging in there with me.
[youtube]aA7lteo_9tk[/youtube]
ghostface and cormega-tony montana. ghost left this track smoldering for real. check it out.
[youtube]rpDWWro8o_g[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2009)

welcome bck koosh man im not going anywhere haha there appears to be a lot of rap hatin round RIU these days man idk persecuted for smokin pot but for liking hiphop and rap wtf is this the 80's or some shit?!?!

brother ali is deffo one of the upcoming soon to be greats


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 27, 2009)

daaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnn ghost does go hard for real, cormega sounds like petty shit after that intro


----------



## Yeah (Nov 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> welcome bck koosh man im not going anywhere haha there appears to be a lot of rap hatin round RIU these days man idk persecuted for smokin pot but for liking hiphop and rap wtf is this the 80's or some shit?!?!
> 
> brother ali is deffo one of the upcoming soon to be greats


The good thing is most of those people live in places where most people hate hip hop. I wish someone would come up to me and talk shit about rap while I'm playing my music. But that's why I call this place home.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2009)

well said man. your crib your rules no compromise. i do occaisionally but thats only cos the missus doesnt take kindly to me blasting biggie through the system


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> welcome bck koosh man im not going anywhere haha there appears to be a lot of rap hatin round RIU these days man idk persecuted for smokin pot but for liking hiphop and rap wtf is this the 80's or some shit?!?!
> 
> brother ali is deffo one of the upcoming soon to be greats


 thanks don. i dont worry bout the hating. i try not to keep hate in my heart for anything......except for getting up early lol. it seems like people have a preconceived(sp?) notion of what type of person likes hip hop these days. i dont worry bout it, i tell my wife when i am 70 i will still be listening to hip hop and the kids will laugh at my choice of music. and no matter what......no fuckin skinny jeans for my son one day.



HookedOnChronic said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnn ghost does go hard for real, cormega sounds like petty shit after that intro


 ghost deini rippin shit. cormega sounded mediocre youre right.



Yeah said:


> The good thing is most of those people live in places where most people hate hip hop. I wish someone would come up to me and talk shit about rap while I'm playing my music. But that's why I call this place home.


 i live in a redneck ass town but when i moved here like 16 years ago i turned people on to shit they had never heard before. good to see you back yeah. where is that west west shit??



Don Gin and Ton said:


> well said man. your crib your rules no compromise. i do occaisionally but thats only cos the missus doesnt take kindly to me blasting biggie through the system


 true true, but i kept playing the last part of that ali slug song in front of my wife and making her laugh. the last 6 seconds say "your gonna look pretty funny eating corn on the cob w/ NO FUCKIN TEETH". the way the dude says it is funny as hell. u guys gotta check it out. my wife knows no weezy and drake is playing too much here haha. i have a big ass biggie poster in my room.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2009)

lovin the new festive avy koosh 

damn kids and their skinny everything. man at least you guys over there dont have to put up with that JLS pop manufactured shite. i was going to post a vid of them but i dont think i can bring myself to dessacrate this thread with thier noise...

turn ya pagers to 1993 

[youtube]uxSLyi10d-A&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Yeah (Nov 29, 2009)

I know I already posted it a while back but here it is. Not a father, but that's how I'm starting to feel as we head into the winter. It's gonna be a good summer, though!

[youtube]OQ6ag1QeZp4[/youtube]


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 29, 2009)

Niceeee Don that is a definate jam, one of my first biggie songs i ever heard
back in the days our parents used to take care of us, look at em now they even fuckin scared of us. doppppeeeee


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2009)

i sometimes fantasize about what could have become of biggie smalls. tupac got shot after putting out a shit load of stuff biggie got 2 albums and one of them was released after he got shot


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 29, 2009)

U MOOTHAFUCKAS FAKE
GO HEAD AND FUCKIN HATE
I SMACK KOOSH OFF HIS OWN THREAD
IMA FUCKIN APE
MY LAST GRO
I GREW OG GRAPE
YOUR LAST GRO........WAIT???????
IT NEVA DROPPED 
U WAS NEVER HOT!!!!!!
ME AND DON READY 
BUT THEY AINT READY DON
I SOLD BOMB CRON
I WAS SMALL TIME
I MADE A SMALL FORTUNE 
BUT IT WAS ALL MINE
I BOUGHT ANOTHA PACK 
I GREW ANOTHA BATCH 
THEY BOTH DID WELL 
I DOUBLED UP MY STACK
IM FUCKIN UP THE RAP
BUT I DONT GIVE A FUCK
PPEEEEE!!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlsYW3hvg8I


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 29, 2009)

How do you embed that shit ....
???
I can never post a screen.....
my bad...


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 2, 2009)

whats up dudes. nice post on the big. cheeze are u talkin bout embedding youtube vids? i will try to post how here in a minute. my computer is all fucked up.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 2, 2009)

heres a jam i just found the other day, never really listened to this kool g CD until this month heard his other stuff a year or 2 ago tho

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxysgIzX3Ps


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lovin the new festive avy koosh
> 
> damn kids and their skinny everything. man at least you guys over there dont have to put up with that JLS pop manufactured shite. i was going to post a vid of them but i dont think i can bring myself to dessacrate this thread with thier noise...
> 
> ...


 i knew yall would like the avvy lol. big is that shit1!!



Yeah said:


> I know I already posted it a while back but here it is. Not a father, but that's how I'm starting to feel as we head into the winter. It's gonna be a good summer, though!
> 
> [youtube]OQ6ag1QeZp4[/youtube]


 im feeling that yeah. heart felt shit there.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i sometimes fantasize about what could have become of biggie smalls. tupac got shot after putting out a shit load of stuff biggie got 2 albums and one of them was released after he got shot


 no doubt as soon as i heard biggie i knew he was one of the best to do it. 



323cheezy said:


> U MOOTHAFUCKAS FAKE
> GO HEAD AND FUCKIN HATE
> I SMACK KOOSH OFF HIS OWN THREAD
> IMA FUCKIN APE
> ...


 lmao nice.PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!



HookedOnChronic said:


> heres a jam i just found the other day, never really listened to this kool g CD until this month heard his other stuff a year or 2 ago tho
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxysgIzX3Ps


 kool g rap is definitely a new york founding father that helped put them on the map. reps to everyone but i gotta spread the love first. keep all that dope music coming yall.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2009)

http://www.break.com/index/worst-beatboxer-ever.html

should put a smile on your faces


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2009)

somethin old

[youtube]YTvpG4WABJw&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]

something new

[youtube]ft4NNsPIoYI&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]

what you all think of the blakroc project?


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 8, 2009)

thats was nice don carta.......
I don know who blackroc is but rae was frersh as usual....nice track.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2009)

hahah its a rock rap fusion that works in parts but as a whole im unconvinced. some of the album is genius some of it just makes you wish the rock aspect wasnt in it. but then again im not much into rock hahaha

reakwon the superlative master story teller


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 8, 2009)

it was ghostface boys, but yeeeaaaaaa rae knows how to tell a story too
not sure what to post next


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2009)

[youtube]6IlUOlhFtP4&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]

sting and the jigga?!?!?!?!? for some reason i actually like this


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 9, 2009)

I was bumping that for a minute back in october....
but it got old quick...... nice vid tho.... 
(irony....get it forever young)
this one never gets old....

They call me Jay Electronica
Fuck that, call me Jay ElecHannukah
Jay ElecYarmulke
Jay ElecTramadaan&#65279; Muhammad Asalaamica RasoulAllah Supana Watallah thought your monitor
My uzi still weigh a ton, check the barometer
Im hotter then the mothafuckin sun, check the thermometer 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gUTbRrS4w0


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2009)

tight!

love the irony in your sig vs the avi pic 

open hand son open hand!


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 9, 2009)

its all actual.... cheez 2010 nothing but hardcore 
im trying to get land bitches and more 
koosh put me on too it
We just do it 
floss or wateva 
take care of the bidness.....lol

Listen too this ghost ..... thats where i got my sig from...... respect that hoe!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWKaYIOl_Yo


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 9, 2009)

haaah thats cappas verse! tight cheezy thats a dope wu song, u heard 9 milli bros by ghost feat. Wu?
heres a couple good tunes

gangstarr- and this aint no threat.so take it personal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69PcbIxF-04

eazy e- now its like that and its like this i took her to the back and we started to kiss now my dicks so hard u kno what im thinkin took the panties off and the pussy was stinkin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69PcbIxF-04

mf doom (dangerdoom)- i am sofa king
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR2BboZeLEw

raekwon OBFCL2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sq94iKpaCag

method man remix dope beat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHYVRANXRZk


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 10, 2009)

hoc!!!!
please believe i heard all that son....
no wu got past me.....
nor any doom.....

more music coming soon.... stay tuned.......


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 10, 2009)

yeeeee word wu is the real raps

imma let some other beats flow before i post more


----------



## Yeah (Dec 12, 2009)

Peep these that I've been listenin to this week. Finally got the slap put in the back of the ac. So you can hear me thumpin down your local avenue.

U can be touched
[youtube]P0f4-C_4Evs[/youtube]

Colder Blood
[youtube]0Zjs0xyTDlE[/youtube]

What I see
[youtube]lK2qZyjD3rg[/youtube]

Let's wait
[youtube]qo0Yxc2RJn8[/youtube]

My Niggas
[youtube]1x-u49erYvY[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 12, 2009)

thats what im talkin bout dudes.....keepin this thing movin. i am off work tomorrow so me and my little 5month old pimp will chill and listen to all the new posts. and yeah i know u cant go wrong with the outlawz and good to see all that fresh stuff u got posted. also looks like rae and ghost are keeping thins poppin for a lot of people in the thread which is good to see. these ativan and xannies got me feeling it so im off to bed cuz little man always needs his baba way early in the morn lmao. peace to all yall and im gonna check everyones shit out.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 12, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> thats what im talkin bout dudes.....keepin this thing movin. i am off work tomorrow so me and my little 5month old pimp will chill and listen to all the new posts. and yeah i know u cant go wrong with the outlawz and good to see all that fresh stuff u got posted. also looks like rae and ghost are keeping thins poppin for a lot of people in the thread which is good to see. these ativan and xannies got me feeling it so im off to bed cuz little man always needs his baba way early in the morn lmao. peace to all yall and im gonna check everyones shit out.


Koosh wat up bro? I'm on xannies too homie...I'll put some shit I been listenin to on here too...Yo man, I let my little 13 month old nephew listen to all the shit I listen to too. He loves it. He does a little dance to it. I got em growin up on straight G shit. haha


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 12, 2009)

iblazethatkush said:


> Koosh wat up bro? I'm on xannies too homie...I'll put some shit I been listenin to on here too...Yo man, I let my little 13 month old nephew listen to all the shit I listen to too. He loves it. He does a little dance to it. I got em growin up on straight G shit. haha


 what up kush? its been a minute since i seen you around, good to see you back. haha yeah the xannies get me nice and relaxed, especially since i havent had any bud for a few days.  yeah my lil one likes the g shit too cuz he has been hearing it ever since he was in the womb lol. post up some shit you have been feelin cuz there is some dope music in here thanks to everyone who posts.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 14, 2009)

az remix of the come up 
[youtube]kjwKS1h-fPM[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 14, 2009)

this is one of my favorite joints of all time. when the mobb was grimey..from the sunset park soundtrack- back at you
[youtube]uyn02VUnFW0[/youtube]


----------



## Yeah (Dec 14, 2009)

explain yourself


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2009)

come off it your mysticlown in a different jacket arent ya??? jks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2009)

well if you keep calling people dumb kiddies sooner or later someone's gonna call you something back !? which escalates into you being branded a troll and being removed. its taken you 50+ goes to realise! well done

arguing over the net is pointless man.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 16, 2009)

wow i came here to say something to that dude about real hip hop. low and behold his post is gone lol. honestly there is so much different hip hop throughout this thread that any head should be able to find something. lotta trolls on riu lately. keep it coming guys.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2009)

yeah man trolls all over the place of late. real heads in this thread tho koosh man.

so this is not technically what id call hip hop but the guy is a good rapper this is his more mainstream shit.

[youtube]zUQ_P6xzxws&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Yeah (Dec 17, 2009)

[youtube]TVfz_nSy6Bo[/youtube]

Don't really like berner, something about his voice just irritates me. Still a cool song, tho. You and me are not the same, unless u been broke and felt the pain, and the good times never came

[youtube]Q3r3MMvek8k[/youtube] I respect the shooter, not the nigga shot cryin'.


----------



## \m/ \m/ (Dec 18, 2009)

lmao @ these thread tags ;classics, club rats, fire, hip hop, hip pop, hood rats, joint, koosh, mall rats, music, posers, throwback, wannabe gangster !!!! ha ha !!!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 18, 2009)

go along now troll. nobody here at riu likes u lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

[youtube]69CwBAVXkWg&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]

[youtube]UT-hYXqTN38&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 25, 2009)

merry christmas to all my friends on here.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 25, 2009)

merry xmas koosh keep them beats bumpin


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man trolls all over the place of late. real heads in this thread tho koosh man.
> 
> so this is not technically what id call hip hop but the guy is a good rapper this is his more mainstream shit.
> 
> [youtube]zUQ_P6xzxws&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]


 this shit was nice, its deffo unique.



HookedOnChronic said:


> merry xmas koosh keep them beats bumpin


 thanks chron, it was a crazy christmas. here is some shit i ran across while smokin this morning. i havent got to listen to all the posts yet so i will get back to those later. peace everyone.
[youtube]8bO29yp1Njk[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah said:


> [youtube]TVfz_nSy6Bo[/youtube]
> 
> Don't really like berner, something about his voice just irritates me. Still a cool song, tho. You and me are not the same, unless u been broke and felt the pain, and the good times never came
> 
> [youtube]Q3r3MMvek8k[/youtube] I respect the shooter, not the nigga shot cryin'.


 good shit, yeah with that west west stuff. thanks for posting dude.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 31, 2009)

some funky shit from jurrasic 5. the concrete legendary schoolyard!! from mall rat gangsta wannabe poser koosh haha. happy new year all! a few xannies got me ready for bed. damn i cant remember the last time i spent new years at home. im getting old :]
[youtube]AZmQIGLNxBs[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 2, 2010)

i found this song and it took me way back. i was making big money, young without a care in the world and a fat ganja sack at all times. no worries and top of the world. man that was a long time ago and how things change lol.
[youtube]HnLrxrn-qws[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2010)

what up koosh. this takes me back to 9th grade...
[youtube]eOFTTMhf4Ys&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2010)

well well looky here its a brand new year! all i hear is bullshit tho kid cudi'nt rap for toffee some tosser called chipmonk bah new school is fucked. grime is fucked theyve started spittin over house music for fucks sake.

kicking it old

[youtube]bXidi2P20Bo&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 4, 2010)

swisherking said:


> [youtube]00jg-nraIro&feature[/youtube]


 nice gritty shit. isnt t rock that dude that had the 3-6 diss song called the lil arm lol?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> well well looky here its a brand new year! all i hear is bullshit tho kid cudi'nt rap for toffee some tosser called chipmonk bah new school is fucked. grime is fucked theyve started spittin over house music for fucks sake.
> 
> kicking it old
> 
> [youtube]bXidi2P20Bo&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]


 hahaha don i feel you. before cudi blew up i was feelin that day and nite song though lol. i am tired of hearing weak ass drake though lmao, i hate that dude. sadly i look mostly to past to hear shit i think is dope. every once in a while i hear some new shit thats nice. this vid u posted is the shit. most of what i hear from cunnlynguists(sp?) i like.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what up koosh. this takes me back to 9th grade...
> [youtube]eOFTTMhf4Ys&feature=related[/youtube]


 that is definitely funky enough haha. u must be around the same age as me. i remember when this came out and where i lived u wasnt shit unless u had a raiders or kings starter jacket. nwa had that gangsta shit on lock. they say doc helped shape dre to what he became. too bad that accident fucked his vocal cords up or he would have been one of the greatest even today. good ass post doc.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 4, 2010)

hahahaha!yup, must be around the same age and I remember the raiders and kings hat, even in HI we were kickin it


----------



## tebor (Jan 5, 2010)

An original track that has atmosphere.

[youtube]gKxuBT18ltM[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> hahaha don i feel you. before cudi blew up i was feelin that day and nite song though lol. i am tired of hearing weak ass drake though lmao, i hate that dude. sadly i look mostly to past to hear shit i think is dope. every once in a while i hear some new shit thats nice. this vid u posted is the shit. most of what i hear from cunnlynguists(sp?) i like.



man cud crudi, lil shane or what the fuck his name is im just getting old, i haven't heard a truly great album in time. jay elect was the highlight for me last year.

yeah the cuninlynguists (sp) are pretty tight if unspellable (sp) lol

dunno if this has been dropped yet my memory is shot to hell

[youtube]IjNmGsQ16Vg&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## tebor (Jan 5, 2010)

[youtube]zLX3QkfFZyM[/youtube]


cool smoking track


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 7, 2010)

nice post tebor. many dtd fans here, myself included. welcome to the thread and keep em coming.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 7, 2010)

this shit had my head nodding. older stuff from 97...pharoah monche..the legendary o.c.. best listened to at high volume and fresh herb.
[youtube]sz4blgJlsqs[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 7, 2010)

wow smoothe shit here too. tame 1 w/ el da sensei otherwise known as the artifacts w/ dj kaos on haagan daz. also if u listen to the whole clip its got old serch coming off the dome which was decent. kinda funny listening to old serch. very sick stuff throughout.
[youtube]Mi-OAXhTJ64[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2010)

this brings me back to when I had my very first job, can't remember the exact year, good times though. 
[youtube]q76IlF5HES0[/youtube]


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J15lXcl92jM

new doom, wicked transition at 1:27 if u dont wanna peep the whole song


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 8, 2010)

hey chronic, good to see you and hope u had a good holiday.
here is some nice g rap...streets of new york.
[youtube]TdvKAnIlB2Y[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 10, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J15lXcl92jM
> 
> new doom, wicked transition at 1:27 if u dont wanna peep the whole song


cronic man ..... that shit was new 8 months ago......
got me all excited for new doom..... jerk....lol

watup koosh!!!


----------



## boombip (Jan 10, 2010)

some old school artists i listen to that are old are

tupac, biggie, memphis bleek, bone thugs, ice cube, dre, People under the stairs, grouch, zion i, eligh, living legends, etc...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 11, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this brings me back to when I had my very first job, can't remember the exact year, good times though.
> [youtube]q76IlF5HES0[/youtube]


 i listened to that and it took me back lol. i remember when they played that all the time...cant remember what year it was.



323cheezy said:


> cronic man ..... that shit was new 8 months ago......
> got me all excited for new doom..... jerk....lol
> 
> watup koosh!!!


 what up cheez. wheres the shit u been listening to? let us hear something lol.



boombip said:


> some old school artists i listen to that are old are
> 
> tupac, biggie, memphis bleek, bone thugs, ice cube, dre, People under the stairs, grouch, zion i, eligh, living legends, etc...


 i listened and was raised on most of that. not a lot of people followed bleek but i had a couple of his cds. dude fell off i wonder what happened to him.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 11, 2010)

here is one half of the artifacts, tame 1. this dude has been at it a long time. i think hip hop will return to this soon. straight forward simple beat w/ straight off the dome lyrics. fuck all these polished love songs with rappers spitting stylized trendy hooks. u can tell redman was influenced by this cat a little. funny video and song. anxiety attacks....gotta listen to this whole song.
[youtube]NLKeexec5Tg[/youtube]


----------



## humble learner (Jan 12, 2010)

these cats from oakland, first one is shady nate, second is j stalin, third is Guce

[youtube]GduWHoDKDkY[/youtube]


----------



## humble learner (Jan 12, 2010)

shady nate
[youtube]99HlTVTvYWA[/youtube]


----------



## humble learner (Jan 12, 2010)

older shit

[youtube]nJfwvNN_flk[/youtube]


----------



## humble learner (Jan 12, 2010)

killa tay

[youtube]YR0MI6B9yRI[/youtube]

[youtube]bv5eY7MUwWQ[/youtube]

[youtube]aRKsNRuhMVs[/youtube]

[youtube]EI1f6mRCH-0[/youtube]


----------



## humble learner (Jan 12, 2010)

all this shit im postin is classic...

[youtube]1xOP5R9baxI[/youtube]


----------



## Yeah (Jan 12, 2010)

Norte, fuck 13, catorce!


----------



## humble learner (Jan 12, 2010)

[youtube]G7XUWUZdRmA[/youtube]


----------



## Red Icarus (Jan 12, 2010)

how about some del?
mastermind http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYQ6RcwhSXE
jaw gymnastics http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZwz5Xd11jU
at the helm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG5La6k6eTI&feature=related
protoculture http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8I-f3v5TAE


----------



## humble learner (Jan 12, 2010)

lil bruce

[youtube]J0VKu7pehLE[/youtube]

[youtube]Acx4YNz_dh4[/youtube]


----------



## humble learner (Jan 12, 2010)

Del, I been known about him, how about taj he spitz

[youtube]cUfHF1aekP0[/youtube]


----------



## humble learner (Jan 12, 2010)

couple freestyles in this vid

[youtube]NxbXRJdoIHo[/youtube]


----------



## humble learner (Jan 12, 2010)

taji freestyle 

[youtube]95hAZIS_i34[/youtube]


----------



## humble learner (Jan 12, 2010)

1 more

[youtube]7Ym9ukiW93w[/youtube]


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 12, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> hey chronic, good to see you and hope u had a good holiday.
> here is some nice g rap...streets of new york.
> [youtube]TdvKAnIlB2Y[/youtube]


 
fuck ya had a great holiday, was fucked up for most of it hahaha

nice song, u kno that song inspired nas to write new york state of mind, one of his best songs

and sorry cheezy about the "new" doom, shoulda said new to me hahaha

heres a dope tune, true story
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLnbQZnBeCw


----------



## Red Icarus (Jan 12, 2010)

rob sonic and aesop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-JMb2sjxsA

murs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYVi1JDhjG0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUZ4ylxAlAw


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man cud crudi, lil shane or what the fuck his name is im just getting old, i haven't heard a truly great album in time. jay elect was the highlight for me last year.
> 
> yeah the cuninlynguists (sp) are pretty tight if unspellable (sp) lol
> 
> ...


 i like this don. good to keep the mind sharp and on point lol. keep em coming, even though i know that hash has you glued to the couch haha. i am listening to everyone elses posts but my computer is slow right now. thanks for all the posts everyone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

hahah im leaving the stuff alone man it bends my mind every time i try it. i think to myself oh ill just have a little hit then BAM i need cheese n crackers...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 24, 2010)

leak bros crazy ass shit. group consists of cage kennylz and tame(i have been on a tame 1 kick lately. song is druggie fresh off their water world cd which the whole album is about smokin wet, leak, dust, whatever you wanna call it. cage is a crazy dude but some say he has turned emo lately. leak bros-druggie fresh.
[youtube]yTl_J6jYO3g[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 24, 2010)

humble learner said:


> [youtube]G7XUWUZdRmA[/youtube]


 thanks for the tons of flavor from the west. the taji or taj he dude has some skills. keep em coming.



Red Icarus said:


> how about some del?
> mastermind http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYQ6RcwhSXE
> jaw gymnastics http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZwz5Xd11jU
> at the helm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG5La6k6eTI&feature=related
> protoculture http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8I-f3v5TAE


yeah del is out of the box lol. i have been checkin him and tame 1's shit lately. good posts dude.



HookedOnChronic said:


> fuck ya had a great holiday, was fucked up for most of it hahaha
> 
> nice song, u kno that song inspired nas to write new york state of mind, one of his best songs
> 
> ...


 naw i didnt know that, thanks for the knowledge youngblood haha. chuckwick is the shit i listen to that song all the time. keep the dopeness coming.



Red Icarus said:


> rob sonic and aesop
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-JMb2sjxsA
> 
> murs
> ...


 that rob sonic and aesop is sick. and murs is keeping the new school fresh. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah im leaving the stuff alone man it bends my mind every time i try it. i think to myself oh ill just have a little hit then BAM i need cheese n crackers...


 hahaha sounds sweet. i need some shit like that. cheese and crackers is always the best munchie food to me.


----------



## smokeymcpot121 (Jan 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvh5KeZ-85A greatest song ever.. will change ur lives


----------



## smokeymcpot121 (Jan 29, 2010)

another Classic! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlqaSZEjulY&feature=related


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2010)

[youtube]zyLopvUH_mQ&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]

old tune but so what!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 30, 2010)

smokeymcpot121 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvh5KeZ-85A greatest song ever.. will change ur lives


 i think it was "this is the way i live." when i first heard that song on the radio a couple of years ago, i thought damn this shit is different and had to find out who did it. when i found out it got heavy play on my mp3. good post dude.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> [youtube]zyLopvUH_mQ&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]
> 
> old tune but so what!


 tuneeeee! lol sick song don. i was worried u were leaving riu for a while. but you are still droppin by with that funk.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah man im gonna change my shit round, ill be here but a ros by any other name will smell just as strongly of skunk 

think we should spice up the thread koosh, not that its not already full of dope tunes but maybe we could all start posting some tunes on a theme trip like sick double time rapping or your best picks for freestyle n flow idk just a thought?! 

sick free style and flow from the big poppa to kick it off!

[youtube]ecki8r-aHiw&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]

anyone else notice this thread has been shy on pac ? personally i always thought he was second fiddle to biggie probably Machiavelli best album for me.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 1, 2010)

pac just wasnt as good a rapper, he was more a poet/performer but as far as rap goes hes maybe in my top 10
ill try to find some freestyles


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah as a spokesman for the movement he was iconic but for the most part the beats just lacked for me i like hip hop with backbone and good spittin on top


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man im gonna change my shit round, ill be here but a ros by any other name will smell just as strongly of skunk
> 
> think we should spice up the thread koosh, not that its not already full of dope tunes but maybe we could all start posting some tunes on a theme trip like sick double time rapping or your best picks for freestyle n flow idk just a thought?!
> 
> ...


 earlier on in the thread i was on a pac kick. i used to ride out to big and pac both. pac early on but when big came out we were definitely diggin bigs shit since we were from the east coast. i have respect for both and think both had something everyone since has been lacking. i cant really put my finger on what it is. they were both great in their own ways. pac was like a poet at times and big was a story teller who could paint pictures with words. i know we said before big never got to truly reach his peak....can you imagine what he would have been like? but years before that i would listen to mostly west coast stuff when all my homies were only exposed to east coast stuff. yes a little spice wouldnt hurt this thread lmao. whatever yall wanna do, i guess i better go find a dope freestyle!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah i hear that man i wish we had the body of work from big as we have for pac i think the gap between the two would have been huge. easy to speculate when we'll never know tho eh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2010)

right its uk but sit own roll a fatty n check it

[youtube]W7zXd5w2iRU&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]

some laid back shit

[youtube]jO3d9JhHZzY&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 13, 2010)

man that syntax shit is tight. the music and beat are well crafted and fine tuned...kinda like a dre beat. also nice flows and it doesnt matter if its from over the pond, hip hop language is universal lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

hahah true i just find the contrast so different i mean its the same language but its so different. 

the syntax album is tight man non stop dope.


----------



## ...... (Feb 15, 2010)

You cant go wrong with last ones leftor an old cassidy freestyle,its not the actual video though.
[youtube]s4rPzavRHKg[/youtube]

[youtube]SpdKGaETgvg[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 15, 2010)

what up guys? i just got out of the hospital this morning. i went in the middle of the night cuz i couldnt breathe and i felt like i was having chest pains. i thought it was either heart shit or pneumonia. turns out it was bronchitis. i feel like shit and i havent smoked cigs in 2 days or hardly any herb. i will post some shit tomorrow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2010)

damn koosh that sucks but at least it wasn't a heart attack or some shit.

good opportunity to quit the tabs if you want to?!


----------



## Brazko (Feb 24, 2010)

[youtube]lDJlJ_ODKwg[/youtube]

[youtube]MyAV5Rk9ENk[/youtube]


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 27, 2010)

here we go

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEj0t7KyvXs


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn koosh that sucks but at least it wasn't a heart attack or some shit.
> 
> good opportunity to quit the tabs if you want to?!


yeah glad it wasnt a heart attack. just now getting to feel better now. havent smoked a cig in 2 weeks which is awesome. lost 20-30 lbs in 2 weeks and still coughing up blood. i just think my lungs are recvoering from smoking so long. man i was swiggin otc cough syrup at night and sweating and hallucinating from the fevers i think. fucked up shit lmao, i talked to some weird motherfuckers in my fevered state in my living room at night. little one got sick after me but we are all okay now and doing good. 



Brazko said:


> [youtube]lDJlJ_ODKwg[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]MyAV5Rk9ENk[/youtube]





HookedOnChronic said:


> here we go
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEj0t7KyvXs


 keep the good shit coming fellas. be back on later.


----------



## t0keordie420 (Feb 27, 2010)

some personal faves..give theese songs a shot wile ur gone..nice chillin beats and blow ur mind rhymes


SOUR DIESEL by N.O.R.E.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwA-dt6YXxA



SMOKIN BUUDAH by KrayzieBone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeC22aRL0Yg



CANDY aka DRIPPIN LIKE WATER by SNOOP DOGG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP3uPErameg


----------



## Brazko (Mar 1, 2010)

Take your time G, and get well. We'll hold you down and keep you in thought.



[youtube]hNuCYzqiuBk[/youtube]




mastakoosh said:


> yeah glad it wasnt a heart attack. just now getting to feel better now. havent smoked a cig in 2 weeks which is awesome. lost 20-30 lbs in 2 weeks and still coughing up blood. i just think my lungs are recvoering from smoking so long. man i was swiggin otc cough syrup at night and sweating and hallucinating from the fevers i think. fucked up shit lmao, i talked to some weird motherfuckers in my fevered state in my living room at night. little one got sick after me but we are all okay now and doing good.
> 
> 
> 
> keep the good shit coming fellas. be back on later.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

glad your on the mend koosh fella, maybe i need bronchitis i could do with losing 30lb...

serious though man that sounds rough as man.

dunno if youll dig this but what the hell

[youtube]b4Rhm_G4_rg&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Mar 1, 2010)

That's what I like most about this section. Music I would have probably never came across get heard right here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

me too man some aint me cuppa and some is straight dope!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 1, 2010)

that foriegn beggars track isnt to bad at all don.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWs_T8lAJdE&feature=related
i gotcha back


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 1, 2010)

you dudes are most definitely holding it down in here. got some comments on all the vids coming. here is some cage produced by necro. also its cage before the emo drug free faggot spittin cage lmao.[youtube]H69PoZWNgzE[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> that foriegn beggars track isnt to bad at all don.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWs_T8lAJdE&feature=related
> i gotcha back


tiger style!

[youtube]-0ZxMBcok5g&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]

just spitting in the living room!


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 14, 2010)

Got out the mall ....this week cat ...
rockin a fade....
In my face.... askin if he could see the grenade....
I woulda lettem see it ...the way he came across.... i said nawww!!!beat it .... 

Then i reacted
Then i though chll fuckem ....
Its a small world i know that Ill see em again....
He Said," Fuck you"
I said, "what what.... repeate it again....
Now im really speadin again .... weeded again .....My face look like im feindin for hen.....
Howd he know i was slinging again....
U know he was on some stupid shit....
Think in he was the real thing....
when he was just a duplicate....
Saying that he hate our click ....
Hate our shit!!!

Sick lyrics from nas and norey....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66LCs-0mqi8

And Koosh long time no see...
You gotta peep that new royce....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDfQWkl7Lhk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaenQ_RKAsM


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 14, 2010)

what up cheez, sick post. finally got my new laptop so i can log in more. my old comp was fucked. cheez funny u posted nore cuz i was gonna post this cnn illegal life next. this shit goes hard.
[youtube]L7LiaIxzgl4[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 14, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> what up cheez, sick post. finally got my new laptop so i can log in more. my old comp was fucked. cheez funny u posted nore cuz i was gonna post this cnn illegal life next. this shit goes hard.
> [youtube]L7LiaIxzgl4[/youtube]


Nice quick responce....
Love the cnn ish....
Get the bloody money...
Sad how dude kinda fell offf....nore....
But for a minute he was dishin out the finest...... 
I love that melvin da hustler lp.... his finest work....

You listening to hip hops finest !!!

dont know if u caught the royce.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaenQ_RKAsM


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 20, 2010)

Brazko said:


> Take your time G, and get well. We'll hold you down and keep you in thought.
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]hNuCYzqiuBk[/youtube]


 this sounds like some ole skool playa funk. nice dude and i fuckin dig that avatar lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> glad your on the mend koosh fella, maybe i need bronchitis i could do with losing 30lb...
> 
> serious though man that sounds rough as man.
> 
> ...


 very sick shit. the conscious rap is cool.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 20, 2010)

323cheezy said:


> Nice quick responce....
> Love the cnn ish....
> Get the bloody money...
> Sad how dude kinda fell offf....nore....
> ...


lol at the quick response, it usually takes me forever but i saw your post after a few seconds. yeah seems like a lotta dope mc's fell off the earth over the years. the royce shit is fiyah and the beat, and music is on point. keep em comin cheez.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 20, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> that foriegn beggars track isnt to bad at all don.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWs_T8lAJdE&feature=related
> i gotcha back


epic post with that grimy shit. diggin thi shit.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 20, 2010)

word love the tunes u and cheezy threw up, CNN goes hard for sure
royce aint bad either


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 20, 2010)

gritty grimy shit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtKjTtt71b0&playnext_from=TL&videos=qBOXFmFRpMo&playnext=1


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 22, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> gritty grimy shit
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtKjTtt71b0&playnext_from=TL&videos=qBOXFmFRpMo&playnext=1


Steppin to the party its me ....
323 cheezy !!! still bustin afta hitten 
waterfall drench twaties !!!!...
dusted like bennigan ..nuttin on her chinny chin...
Pussy Kickin like bruce lee ...Yo shit is ugly slimey penguin....

I was wondering how long it would be until hooked dropped some clieenteeee!!!!Or some doom.... shurely my faves...

But i gott some many old school favorites.....peep

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxYIaagikuI

Reality is life and death full of fights and threats murders burglers prostitutes 
Search for ice and sex rolling dice on steps take advice from vets 
brains are bright in depth and you can have accounts that nevar bounce from writing checks 
life and teks theyre aint really much here either sports video games yield and cut here 
Jeeps and porshes a portion of dreams and fortunes 
Intercourse then im stess to keep it on reabortion..

My top is full of plans Im gonna profit from this land 
a pocket full of grams got your optics full of vans
Im tired of dollar bands topping carts pushing cans
A job aint calling back your better off pulling scams

Real spit....from words.....


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 22, 2010)

I cant stop now...
Priceless jems ....artifacts 50 mc's best mixtape ever.....!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9QjyrArk9o
lost boys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmzlI4nZG40
nine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8GYreEEn0U
sunz of man 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shNfbA49unM


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 22, 2010)

hahahah good shit cheezy, tony touchs pwoer cypha is the bomb, all 3 editions


i kno i aint perfect but im 99.9 percent


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 22, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> hahahah good shit cheezy, tony touchs pwoer cypha is the bomb, all 3 editions
> 
> 
> i kno i aint perfect but im 99.9 percent


Yeah ive been trying to find that norey freestyle on the 2nd or 1st disk...
oh well....
Sometimes i wanna ride and smoke...
Sometimes i get high all got damn day ....
Sometimes i got money and i still feel broke...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obeyRK0W0q4
outro.....


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 27, 2010)

this is a sick introspective track from dirt dog himself r.i.p. i feel like this song explains my life rofl. wasted time by odb. [youtube]Ate-N0n7ZJs[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 28, 2010)

good track.....nevar heard that dirty b.......nice post kooosh......

Jesus im rolling with you!!!


----------



## Kassidy (Mar 28, 2010)

Respect to mastakoosh for keeping this thread longer then i could keep any of my crop!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 28, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> word love the tunes u and cheezy threw up, CNN goes hard for sure
> royce aint bad either


 thanks dude..not sure if i responded to this post yet lol but i think the shit yall have been postin is dope.



323cheezy said:


> good track.....nevar heard that dirty b.......nice post kooosh......
> 
> Jesus im rolling with you!!!


i thought yall might feel that. i think the piano sample was in a pac song and also xzibit foundation.



Kassidy said:


> Respect to mastakoosh for keeping this thread longer then i could keep any of my crop!


 yeah no doubt, same for me lol. i love growing too, i just had to stop for a while. man it has been so long since i have seen you post, its cool u stopped in to say whats up. stick around og.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2010)

loving the cap n nore shit peeps! im going to take it back for a little while

[youtube]uKts_cD0TVQ&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]

i could bump the whole frickin album. 

stay real heads!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> this is a sick introspective track from dirt dog himself r.i.p. i feel like this song explains my life rofl. wasted time by odb. [youtube]Ate-N0n7ZJs[/youtube]



tune and a half koosh! ol diirrtttyy


----------



## dude2348#2 (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBa4N4Qol_Q


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAJT5E48jn0

Its all in mental!!!!
Ohhhhh sawww what he said!!!!
Cheez the type of cat to move doors with his forehead!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kassidy (Mar 31, 2010)

Gotta hold the south down,

RIP Pimp

Like Yesterday - UGK

keep on burnin


----------



## ...... (Apr 2, 2010)

[youtube]a4GsHfX5cl8[/youtube]


----------



## ...... (Apr 2, 2010)

Heres a classic
[youtube]gpL0xVIYbnU[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 3, 2010)

All my real live riu ninjas !!!!
Get Wild For the Night!!!!

If you feel right ....you gettin wild for the night....

Im top villian making a killing flipping scripts like terry mcmilling 
Icant help the way im feelin ......
Caps is pilling drugs is dealing koosh is chilling 
im higher than the ceiling....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gA4xxt9ymo


----------



## Yeah (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAXEEip-_M4&feature=related

You know you ain't seen me in so long, but if ya thinkin I been gone ya dead wrong. Cuz I was gettin back to the money.


What's up everybody! Guess who has internet again!


----------



## Yeah (Apr 8, 2010)

[youtube]3c8kYJPUvqI[/youtube]

Some zro for you guys. When I load my ak, you bitch niggas gone lay


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2010)

cant embed this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3DB1YHs69g

check the ep 'percy filth' some really solid bars


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 9, 2010)

welcome back yeah, get that paper lol!! i have been pouring through every post and so much good music has got my head noddin. i got some comments when i get a chance. thanks for everyone that posted and welcome back to dude#2 i see u homie haha.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 9, 2010)

i didnt know slug has been at it this long. just started checkin into him not too long ago. this joint is too real here, i listened to it like 10 times in a row. it should be everyday mans anthem. 
[youtube]hoLxuyV9qz8[/youtube]


----------



## Kassidy (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah said:


> [youtube]3c8kYJPUvqI[/youtube]
> 
> Some zro for you guys. When I load my ak, you bitch niggas gone lay


hell yeah, more down south beats representing, gotta love it!

one of my favorite zro track,
[youtube]b-NevefSZzE&feature[/youtube]

cant get enough of this track, is it the lyrics or the beat

[youtube]mB-y3KLjJhA[/youtube]

how come all the good rappers gotta pass, man some sad shit.

[youtube]U_RPdQxd2Ic&feature[/youtube]

[youtube]m-IS2js72WI&feature[/youtube]

Right here boi, some deep shit:
[youtube]plDrC_lYR64&feature[/youtube]

i could keep dropping them all night long.




stay up


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 12, 2010)

19,000 views on youtube for this vid??? fuck that bring the teacher back. krs...buckshot, kweli, over a old school type bumpin deep bass. oooo rly! briings back the ole school bump.
[youtube]1JmmavDNuLo[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 12, 2010)

323cheezy said:


> I cant stop now...
> Priceless jems ....artifacts 50 mc's best mixtape ever.....!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9QjyrArk9o
> ...


 oh shit the artifacts...thats mostly what i have been on latley. 



323cheezy said:


> Steppin to the party its me ....
> 323 cheezy !!! still bustin afta hitten
> waterfall drench twaties !!!!...
> dusted like bennigan ..nuttin on her chinny chin...
> ...


the kweli shit was sick..im diggin that a lot.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> loving the cap n nore shit peeps! im going to take it back for a little while
> 
> [youtube]uKts_cD0TVQ&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]
> 
> ...


man this brings so many good drunken memories to me..thanks. i listened to this cd for like a year.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 12, 2010)

...... said:


> [youtube]a4GsHfX5cl8[/youtube]


 this young cat keepin shit poppin. tight shit.



Yeah said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAXEEip-_M4&feature=related
> 
> You know you ain't seen me in so long, but if ya thinkin I been gone ya dead wrong. Cuz I was gettin back to the money.
> 
> ...


 oh shit gizzle getting back on top??  been a minute since i heard him.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 14, 2010)

whooaa!! this blew me away, this song went into my bloodstream. something comforting about it. you dudes gotta give it a listen. also i wanna do some ideas like don suggested soon. C RAYZ WALZ, SLUG- in your soul
[youtube]mUaRIVxyaiA[/youtube]


----------



## TheDemocrat (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]GsyJVv-9ygM[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

man that track is saaaaweeeeeet koosh i havent heard flow like that in serious time fella what a break. WALLOP!!!!!!

somethin funny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv521YkDrwg

rep my locals
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qNRm-y8ax0

damn that was hard to compete with koosh


----------



## Yeah (Apr 16, 2010)

some bay shit. 40 water and too short beeeitch
[youtube]gqiA0fLqPE0[/youtube]

Check out the new 8 ball n mjg. flyaway
[youtube]1OZk5yz_Y94[/youtube]

and some new styles p. that street life
[youtube]TRt6zXvV1gE[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2010)

cypress hill back to the real talk.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwAA6fXuh94 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujAyk9hG0jE

no embedded again sorry.

new albums dope peeps


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 18, 2010)

lets take it back way back ............ fallback koosh!!!!!

special EDDD!!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCpiKAm-HsY

I get lowaaaaaaarrrr!!!! camp lo.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHO83E03EVU

lost desperado soularo 
Searching the embysies looking for the sexy senoiritas......
Twist up the ganja .... anestesia 
Its the emerald suede demon with the diamond cheebaahhh
We glowing bravado
breeze in the light threw hollow dimesions!!!FIRE

obama sneekers!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIYIwZDiFKE


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 21, 2010)

"Word to the father and mother earth 
seeking everlasting life threw this hell for what its worth...."
Hip hop took a big blow yesterday ....
I dont know the cat but i feel like weve grown up together....
He dropped lyrics a young troubled kid could understand 
Took negative rap music and made it positive....
But he alwayskept it gangster.......rip guru......still above the clouds..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IoPeNC4k_0


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

AMEN cheezy!


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 21, 2010)

damn cheez i didnt know til u said something. R.I.P guru, i was raised on gangstarr and my sister hated when i bumped it lol. imma go find a few of my faves.
[youtube]HFQQeUNaZtc[/youtube]
[youtube]zv0lOAbdbik[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Apr 21, 2010)

[youtube]9lDCYjb8RHk[/youtube]

Gifted Unlimited Rhymes Universal r.i.p.


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 25, 2010)

Morcheeba talib kweli ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKbmpNEXgnU

light up the brocolli kid!!!!!

OLD WU!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16vplqOP20I

Sign of times 
conspriracy to overthrow the mind 
behind ever fortune theres a crime
This technique is tech 9 
Blast at any close encounterof the 3rd kind!
This be the evil that men do 
We dismantle any advisary 
Yall niggas all thumbs and cant handle my flurry 
You hear me you jam on you wannna scare ...meth


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Olq5IHZFrB8&feature=related

real grimey haha


----------



## ...... (May 5, 2010)

this aint old but this shit is hot

[youtube]DNxvqhjEJJA[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (May 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Olq5IHZFrB8&feature=related
> 
> real grimey haha


Sound alittle like english rapp....
like dizze raskal....lol not bad...

Peep the grimiest ....
ILL Bill Non phixion....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LxWyKT6ZBM

Black helicopters...!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoHc_kW3U7s

sleepwalkers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFvlL2LSME4
Battle us is like playing the all star team...
Im coming at you like i had kareem al do jabars brain....
And jordan on my team..
Theres no justice 
Carry a piece and atleast one clip...


----------



## Yeah (May 5, 2010)

Here's a new lil boosie track for you. Keep in mind I never really like boosie because of his high pitched voice, but he has some hot shit.

[youtube]qkQy7o-u8KI[/youtube]

And since you posted the new T.I. I'll post some old TI that I don't think many people have heard.

[youtube]T9DAvPMbSmQ[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (May 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man that track is saaaaweeeeeet koosh i havent heard flow like that in serious time fella what a break. WALLOP!!!!!!
> 
> somethin funny
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv521YkDrwg
> ...


 hey don, im glad u liked that c rayz joint as much as i did. no competition here, just good chill vibes in the cipha haha. i liked those cuts a lot. i just listened to that stig one again tonight and didnt notice ra the rugged man was in iit the first time around. sick post dude. i was not that much into ra until lately and i found one of the hottest set of verses i heard in a long time from him.im not the biggest fan of his but a few songs of his really changed my mind. what up everyone else,.imma politic with yall in a minute lmao. this joint is ra's verses from jedi mind tricks uncommon valor. its about his dad from the vietnam war. the whole set dropped my jaw especially the last few verses.
[youtube]fUNLAr6diLs[/youtube]


----------



## ...... (May 6, 2010)

I think TI is the best mainstream rapper out right now.


----------



## 323cheezy (May 6, 2010)

keyword mainstream ....

Koosh that ra was straight fre..
Nice post....


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MsM6H7VHaE&playnext_from=TL&videos=vSxELV8Sos0

new AOTP http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtsiNtiZ9zw&feature=related


----------



## mastakoosh (May 8, 2010)

on the page before this, yeah posted dope from 40 water&short dog+ the styles p was on point. don i was lovin the new cypress hill shit, especially the summer banger, cant remember the name of it lol. cheez that old special ed was gangsta. i never remembered ed goin so hard but dude was killin it, nice beat with it too. brazko brought back old memories with the bambata, b-boyin!! now im catchin up to this page lmao. i will post later about those.


----------



## 323cheezy (May 14, 2010)

Yalll aint ready !!!!
How did he get his hands n the boy!!
Guess he want to be the next big.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-BgsHqggo4

The game aint been the same since B.I.G. died
and Wu swarmed on New York from out that beehive
Don't talk to me bout MC's got skills
Don't talk to me bout whose the king of the hill
Don't talk to me bout whose the best alive or whose in ya top five cuz he's not ill
Real recognize real, stick to ya deal
Try to make a cool mill of the single
Wit that ringtone appeal
In 3 years you'll be nil
He shut down 95%&#65279; of the game if you really stop and think about that intro...really


----------



## Brazko (May 15, 2010)

[youtube]6b9G_AQzZ8c[/youtube]


[youtube]z23ZYCe8N70[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (May 15, 2010)

nice post .....
gotta love old school red.......


----------



## mastakoosh (May 18, 2010)

cheez good look on the jay electronica and ill bill shit. dots thanks for the ti dope. he is doing his thing and keepin it positive. hoc with the fire shabazz the d.....nice. brazko could never go wrong with the ole skool red. yeah, i have always liked boosie since zoom. anyone face cosigns as real, i can dig. i mostly been on some c rayz, atmosphere, 4th pyramid. here is c rayz, i have slept on him for too long. most underrated dude. 3 card molly, deep song!! keep the bangers coming, PEACE MY FRIENDS!
[youtube]8p5x04sMc5c[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (May 18, 2010)

Thanx for checkin that out fam...
That c rayz might take me a minute to warm up too..
Dude sounds kinda like old dirty and redman hybrid....lol

You like that jay elec...
Than youll like this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI-Pv3ZBUaU

I just begun ft mos def , jay elec, j.cole from reflection eternal....rpms

even tho they feel that we killahs and monsters 
We so real and honest still we fufilling the promise that we killem with kindness.......
All this is probly karma ...You just follow the father 
Whether its god almighty Or the almighty dollar.....Talib kweli


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 19, 2010)

lovin the redman post

nice post koosh on the C Rayz

cheezy throwing down some good joints

heres a few more im on some wu shit again

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cxwIWPJV0I&playnext_from=TL&videos=z9OkKKAqv54 some wu

one of the best rappers ive found, love the flow http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6ys7fuD8eA

also if u havent heard of freddie foxxx go check him out, him and pop are the 2 of the best 

foxxx http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6528L1jYIU


----------



## 323cheezy (May 19, 2010)

Yoo hooker at the point(hookedoncron)..... i was listening to that wu forever cd all month....
I like this cut....it was one of there more real positive albums..., poetic rap at best....
I think "project"s" was the best off "Forever" besides this one.....

Dont be a victum of worldly ways...im out....


----------



## Brazko (May 21, 2010)

[youtube]IKTO60x9zow[/youtube]

That Jay Elec was Hott too!!


----------



## mastakoosh (May 21, 2010)

yeah cheez i feel the dirtyx redman thing with rayz haha. i thought ole dirty too when i was listenin. he shit does grow on you the more you listen to it. here is some rugged man with some other cats. video is fucked up lmao, rugged just dont give a fuck. razah spits alright, rugged burns it down as always and the others ehhh. i havent found much wack r.a. yet. 
[youtube]efbS9hFmnc4[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (May 21, 2010)

freddie foxx is a bad motherfucker from way back haha. +1


----------



## 323cheezy (May 22, 2010)

Freddy knucks.....lol
All thayt guy talks about it whoppin cats...lol
Yeah that busta is straight classic..i grew up on that ....
And jay elec aint no hoe!!!


----------



## 323cheezy (May 22, 2010)

Im not a big wayne fan....and i love all types of hip hop....even mainstream...but not as much....
However this fuckin wayne beat and the hoook is just to ill even if u hate em and wayne....
Em singing almost ruined it..but dope...check it out if u havnt.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pmd8cuhb-WU

Bitch!!!!Im gonna pick the world up and drop it on your fucking head!!!!!

I love when wayne is all suicidel on track...
Like a drug out hippie from the 70's....
Dude is outta control....


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 22, 2010)

fuck lil wayne cant stand his voice or auto tune or w/e

glad you liked the bumpy knucks

cheezy, wu forever was a ballin CD i cant pick one favourite i like em all


loved that RA post that song is DOPE, u see SHABAZZ in the video? fuck he should of spit


----------



## 323cheezy (May 22, 2010)

Okay your right....
Wayne does suck most the time... Id sa y about 90 of his shit is garbage..
Okay so let me redeem myself with some lupe ...im beaming.....It coulda been worse..i coulda posted some beyonce lady gaga vid...lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge4BEdyZ8bM

and one last thing that forever lp hardest track was the duck season....Rzas best verse evr...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7re0RbrKrk


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 22, 2010)

yea im loving duck seazon right now, and projects and a few others


----------



## mastakoosh (May 22, 2010)

i gotta admit, wayne is garbage most of the time but i have stopped and watched that video a few times on t.v. its not the worst song in the world so it aint as bad as some of his other shit. i used to bump the wu better tomorrow song all the time. i would tell my womans dirty skank friends to listen and take heed lmao. i tried to rep u cron but i gotta spread some around. i want to rep all yall dudes for making this thread what it is. cheez that lupe is cool bro.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 23, 2010)

worrrrrrrrrrrrrrd i just got into rap like 2 years ago and straight up WU is as real as it gets

but that RA post was soooooooo dope, whoever posted that got me bangin it in the headphones


----------



## mastakoosh (May 23, 2010)

word youngblood! at least for just getting into hip hop 2 years ago you know whats real. its cool you can look past all the bullshit other young cats are banging and recognize. i have been listening to since 85, seen a lot of shit come and go. i live, breathe and eat hip hop and glad yall dudes live it too. oh yeah u know who posted that R.A. dope lol. i have overlooked him for a long time but now i see every verse he spits is top notch. even b.i.g he said dude was ill, thats big time praise. a little hip hop history from rm.
would help if i put the vid up lol.
[youtube]sDbiYHxrtBU[/youtube]


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 23, 2010)

BLAQ POET MOTHA FUCKAS

CANT GO WRONG WIT PREEM N POET http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOQY1b2S8z8&feature=related


----------



## 323cheezy (May 24, 2010)

2 years ago hoc ...???? damn!!!!
I was introduced to hip hop at a very young age....
But what i remember most is my boy who introduced really put me on to real hip hop...(He would analize every rap and tell me what it meant)josh norris .... he had so much jiuce .... he alway would brang girls around... one for me too hit always..lol
He would pick me up in the monty carlo early in the mourning to take me to class....Usaully a copuple other fools would be in their too...
And wee would share a couple blunts and cruise around for hours playing hooky....
I was like 16 and confused and hip hop and erbals brang us all together.... 
I admit i was geeked at first .... 
Most of my friends were wannabe rappers.... had there own groups...foreign origion and swollen heads....
There was shit to do in michigan at the time and it was in a very crumby town real ghetto.... second largest to detroit....
Just like 8 mile (lol) kids were always battling in the halways .... lil cyphers what have u....
I remeber being all blitzed and us being in the car , them freestyling off piano loops on the first busta ryhmes lp....
I even tried to do the rap thing... But im just to suave not grimey enuff...not gangsta enuff ...what have you...
But i still have love for the music...even tho my rap freestyles were comical at best ....
Those were the best times riding around listrening to biggie, wu tang, and the tony touch 50 mcs....
We were thug ass fools ... we would go around selling fake acid to white cats a t coffehouses...
robbbing young fools seeling fake weed .... those were the day i was just a freshmen chilling with a bunch of sophmores...
But as a much wiser older cat .... i made my way to la.... lookin for a better life.....

Hey koosh ... today ....nobody cares....but oh tommarow they will ......im beamin....tht lupe is the truth!!!!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 24, 2010)

i guess 2 years since i became hardcore

started listenin 10-12 years ago with g unit and shit as it was in style comin up but then i soon got sick of it

best rap i remember being younger was kanye west a few years back and 50 cent was big


----------



## mastakoosh (May 24, 2010)

yeah cheez i remember those days. like al bundy they were the best days of my life lmao. no worries or committment, just blazin and the search for pussy. now i wanna see my little boy grow up and have an awesome childhood(and a cool ass dad lol). at 11 months hes getting a hip hop education no other little ones his age are getting. we listen to rugged man & others while he drinks his baba hahaha.
here is fatlip from the world famous pharcyde. this joint is funny as shit. you can never take yourself too serious and fatlip got jokes.
[youtube]SK_WfF6hf2E[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (May 25, 2010)

Tru shit ....fatlip lives in my old apartment complex in hollywood ....
Me and my bro sparked an L witht dude before .....Hes a real down to earth cat .....
gotta love being in la....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2010)

thats sweet as man, nobody kool lives anywhere fuckin near me haha.

bumpin this old skool lately.

[youtube]5Zf1-CIwnlQ&hl=en_GB&fs=1&[/youtube]

new nas and marley 

[youtube]bgmbaQv3fCw&hl=en_GB&fs=1&[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (May 26, 2010)

cool cheez, it would be chill to smoke with fatlip haha. don, welcome back my friend. loving the nostalgic tune from the cunninlynguists. nice beat but i dont know if the second vid is nas N damian marley.


----------



## ohhenry (May 26, 2010)

Fatlip is a real MC, and that's few and far between anymore. I reccomend everyone watch the making of "Whats up Fatlip? -music video" it's hilarious as fuck, not to mention Fatlip drops some real shit. Not just fatlip, but much respect to all of Pharcyde i saw the reunion show a few years ago @ rock tha bells and it was sicc. 

Good Song, Amazing Video
[video]youtube.com/watch?v=co3qMdkucM0[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> cool cheez, it would be chill to smoke with fatlip haha. don, welcome back my friend. loving the nostalgic tune from the cunninlynguists. nice beat but i dont know if the second vid is nas N damian marley.


hahah yeah i didnt know how the nas track would go down. 

[youtube]vlQp3XGpJRk&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]
[youtube]_tOtFR0yyuQ&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]
[youtube]Jyp7eihYuxg&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (May 27, 2010)

I was never a big fan of pharcyde......
But... they did have a couple hits like....cant keep runnibg away ...
And pandemoniam....off the street fighter soundtrack...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhQgUhxMsyo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2010)

kick ass tune cheeezy. what the fucks up with his poncho dress thing @ 0:40 !?


----------



## 323cheezy (May 27, 2010)

I dont know....????
The pancho may make a big comeback......
I think poverty strucken kids mexico still wear em...lol......lll stick with my v neck

Heres some new madvillian(Mf doom xMadlib)
Paper mill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwPaJVRw06E
And some old school danger doom.... el chupa nibre(pancho proff)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxvXksKh13U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmmjIjpw3Ro

Cheez the type to sell his own poop on EBAY....
Then bend over two chicks and bust out a threeway .....


----------



## ohhenry (May 27, 2010)

Dude the pancho was kill back in the day, along with rain coats and over alls. It's just the 90's style.

oh and @Cheezy323 I agree Pharcyde is meh, I can respect them as god fathers of rhyme but they don't do it for me. Much rather bump some Hiero or Freestyle Fellowship. Although "the Drop" is sick with it.


----------



## ohhenry (May 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;Zw3j4fJq5P4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw3j4fJq5P4[/video]

Eh, it ain't a track, but that only makes it better. Sick flow "*To be honest, Hip Hop aint been the same, since 2pac moved to cuba-on-us."*


----------



## 323cheezy (May 28, 2010)

Yeah.... pharcyde was alright ....
back then when i first , first started liking hip hop....
I think common, souls of mischief , brand nube, fushnikas...and many more were way better than pharcyde....
I had no idea who fatlip was ... i seen im walkin in the hall and sm9oked a blunt with him when my neighbors had a kick back...
They told me who he was after, i would have never none..... 

Speakin on cats that i met or seen live...
One cat they really slept on was decalime ...aka dudley perkins...
When i was in colllege this girl i used to hollar at took me to some underground shows....
I never seen a cat move the crowd and have so much soul like he did..
His music is hard sometimes to listen too... hes much better live...
Madlib gave hiom the craziest tracks.....
Check it out.....
You might need a blunt or some shrooms too feel the dude ...hes on some other ish....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfUkaLx5nZ0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FAduzmtj_c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2yk3xOeyqs

Rain come down, rain come down 
Rain come down, rain come down 

I see unnecessary death, I see life just gone away 
I see souls out of control, I see the earth's pain, I feel the earth's pain 
I see the powers of manipulation and I pass away 
I see the sleep walkers who walks asleep doing it again 

I watch how they do the music, I watch how they do the children 
I see wars, I see famine, I see pestilence 
I see disease, break, incest, racism, I see these things 
I seen what the lack of knowledge can do to a civilization 
I've seen what laziness can do to a civilization, lazy people 
When you don't stand up for your own 

Go ahead and keep beating around the bush, beating around the bush 
I see with my own blue eyes also and take care for what I see 
Believe me I've seen a lot, I participated in wars 
I've seen so many, so many things 
With the help of us could have been set right 

Don't you wanna go to the moon also 
Don't you wanna enhance your intelligence 
Don't you wanna stand up for your own 
Don't you wanna see with your own two eyes 
Only you can lift you up, by the will of God 
The powers that be, the energy within your soul 

I hang on the edge of this universe, singing off key 
Talking too loud and bracing myself to cushion the fall 
I shall tumble into deep space never in this former with this feeling 
To return to earth, it is not tragic 

I shall spound to the black hole losing scared limbs 
Internal organs, severing my naked soul 
That in the next galaxy with only my essence embracing myself 
As I fall into the ill minded mode


----------



## mastakoosh (May 28, 2010)

i wouldnt call pharcyde my favorite group but i always used to watch their vids on rap city or yo mtv raps. i liked cant keep runnin away(i posted that somewhere in this thread), drop, passing me by. i like the fact that they just do them and dont front or try to keep a gangsta image. they werent afraid to be goofy and thats rare in hip hop. lately ive been on cannibal ox and like cheez said about the shrrooms, these dudes are different and out there, so you must get blunted to listen haha. but they bring the conscious rap to the table which is cool. ill post some but not sure if yall will feel it.


----------



## "SICC" (May 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;TXz95fH62I4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXz95fH62I4[/video]

[video=youtube;3IoPeNC4k_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IoPeNC4k_0[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2010)

a lil fu-shnick...
[youtube]bGGTvpc584E[/youtube]

and a lil redman...
[youtube]N2sTYcebVyQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (May 28, 2010)

Nice Doc, this is my fav track on that album 


[video=youtube;G7C-tlnDOrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7C-tlnDOrg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2010)

thx "SICC"! I love that song too .


----------



## mastakoosh (May 28, 2010)

welcome back doc, and glad to see ohhenry and sicc stop by too. i'll be back after watching daybreakers.


----------



## Brazko (Jun 2, 2010)

From mainstream to the underground, I think when the greatest mc of all time is mentioned, 3000 must be respected 


[youtube]P9RdwNoKZCM[/youtube]


[youtube]Bsg-q0JdgWU[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 3, 2010)

*Bump This Shit! *







[video=youtube;sNMnY0t7XYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNMnY0t7XYo&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;dgRmOVaW_BM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgRmOVaW_BM&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;C5OQkUkDnDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5OQkUkDnDg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 3, 2010)

matlock(dont know much bout him?) ft R.A. - pignose. of course ra does his thing. this dude is grimey lmao.
[youtube]8l-8VeVr-jU[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2010)

[youtube]fuhaFdBuwp4&hl=en_GB&fs=1&[/youtube]


from when old skool wasnt about haha


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;rTyMU4h9Ofc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTyMU4h9Ofc[/video]


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 12, 2010)

everyone posted DOPE tunes, lovin the redman, brand nubian, lynguists, all of it

here are some sick flows
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0B465wXFLE&playnext_from=TL&videos=IAI3q7Ev0fo thats fucked that sicc just posted pun as well, this is my fav tune of the CD, la la lalala lalala


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTLCOKKkTQQ check the 3rd verse of the first song, no one knows dissin hoe as im fuckin up shows, MCs never sleep i keep em on they toes, a real mutha fucka from the shaolin rock, i signed a contract coming right off the block


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 13, 2010)

first off good posts.....
But yall need to check out that bar exam 3 royce 59 disses just about everyone in the game....lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k64OCNL6LFc

Im nickels, dimes, and pennies
Im dollar, fives, and twenties
Then im twenties, fifties, benjies
Buy beemers , benz , and bentlies
Buy bullets , guns , and semis
Buy louie , gucci , feindi
Fuck wendy's, mcies, denny's
We off some shrooms, weed , and pillies
Now we loco, lunny,silly
Fuck their ass, face and titty
Thats brains , breast , and kitty 
While im drunk , fried, and tipsy
While im twisted, high, and dizzy 
pussies juicy , hot, and pretty
Bitch im easy , pac and biggie
Off tequila, vodhka, henny
Spit like wayne , game, and trizzy
Mixed em , jay , and Fifty

Firreeeee!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 13, 2010)

[video=youtube;2boR-L_urAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2boR-L_urAM[/video]

[video=youtube;QYTLfvrDASg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYTLfvrDASg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2010)

lovin the celly cel, real ol skool

[youtube]LNYmkT6XA5A&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;hAXvjTwBf9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAXvjTwBf9Q&feature=PlayList&p=E1447C690AA79D2B&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1[/video]

[video=youtube;aFwtfsPKQIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFwtfsPKQIU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 14, 2010)

good shit everyone. good look sicc, i think i got that too short gettin it posted in here somewhere but most missed it lol. that song is dope, also the slow down joint from brand nubians don. imma listen to more guys but my internet got cut off and my wifi sucks.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 14, 2010)

hot off the undergound from a while back. breeze evahflowin-forsaken. straight lyrical spittin with simple beat. D98w1TGYSbE
[youtube]D98w1TGYSbE[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2010)

man thats sweet laid back spittin koosh tunes to kick back an spark an owl

[youtube]6ScPoBEFl1Y&hl=en_GB&fs=1&[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Jun 24, 2010)

all dope shit, Sicc made me go change up my CD rotation with the Cube..TaDow!!

Put your hard hats on 



[youtube]SKNnY432nN8[/youtube]


[youtube]_s4qqbLuCgU[/youtube]


----------



## SilkySmoke (Jun 26, 2010)

wow, some of yall must be young. I think I was 12 when I got NWA's "Straight Outta Compton"...this is back when people bought cassette tapes. I bet some of you young guys don't even know what that is. "Express Yourself"...I still play that on my iPod.

Gangstarr..."Step In the Arena"
Chuck D. and P.E., BDP and KRS-ONE...
Could go on forever but it's time to blaze.


----------



## Brick Top (Jun 26, 2010)

SilkySmoke said:


> wow, some of yall must be young.


Ha, ha, ha, ha .... thanks a heap whippersnapper for making me feel even older than I already felt. 

I got into a heated argument with my mother when I was 14 because I wanted to go to Woodstock with some older friends and she wouldn't let me. Woodstock was held in 1969.

Oldies to me are bands like Canned Heat and Sly and the Family Stone and Cream and Santana and Ten Years After and Uriah Heap and Deep Purple and Spirit, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2010)

ok hows a bout a little game 
, 
first album you bought and on what format

snoop doggy style on CD

( yeah im not old hahaha)


----------



## Brazko (Jun 30, 2010)

Don't know if I missed the post of this dude J. Cole but this shizznit is fire, figuratively and literally speaking. 

[youtube]6o9dXLNuXic[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok hows a bout a little game
> ,
> first album you bought and on what format
> 
> ...


 don good idea. the first cassette was michael jackson thriller. it was before mike was the pedo freak. i dont care who you were in the early eighties every kid wanted to be mike jackson w/ the glove and the dance moves. after that i bought the roxanne shante whole story. she was down with marley marl and the juice crew from queensbridge, she battled krs from the bronx and her main beef started with utfo. at one time they say 30-100 songs came from this beef. they said she was 14 when she stepped into marls apartment and ripped the mic with no training. thats when hip hop started in my blood in 3rd grade. i wanted a vocoder like this and rumor was i could get a cheap one at our mall back then. my dad took me to get one with no luck, i was dissapointed like a motherfucker. at my grandmas dudes used to b-boy at the park and i was enthralled with it. run dmc, ll cool j, fat boys were huge(ask the most popular mc's today bout that) krush groove the movie, breakin created a culture that couldnt be stopped. enough nostalgia.
one of my first tapes in the early 80's. this made me want a voice box(vocoder). oh yeah decepticons were a real gang then lol.
[youtube]FU-ZtbCxxuc[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 4, 2010)

A yo Koosh !!
I cant even understand how the didnt understand u on that last joint..
Why dont you go ahead and kick it with ...that ol robotic...futuristic ...Jorge Jettson type joint....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-MLp3l2fkA

And as if you didnt know who was ryhming .....
Im gonna say Craig Mac with perfect timing...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2010)

check this it aint hip hop but im diggin it

[youtube]nmy113gMds0[/youtube]


----------



## Yeah (Jul 18, 2010)

this is my track for now. describes how i feel right now. even though its 105! wtf?!

[youtube]zboK6TN7eCc[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 19, 2010)

damn its hot out....
She want want want ...she want want...get it get it she want more......
New lupe ...its official!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OIznCDVMm8


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 19, 2010)

SilkySmoke said:


> wow, some of yall must be young. I think I was 12 when I got NWA's "Straight Outta Compton"...this is back when people bought cassette tapes. I bet some of you young guys don't even know what that is. "Express Yourself"...I still play that on my iPod.
> 
> Gangstarr..."Step In the Arena"
> Chuck D. and P.E., BDP and KRS-ONE...
> Could go on forever but it's time to blaze.


haha i posted gangstarr, i have all his albums....
NWA is a obvious choice, same with Chuck D, KRS ONE, and Public Enemy.
if you're a real rap and hip hop fan then you should know whats good..


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 19, 2010)

and if he took the time to look through this thread he would know all thats represented in this thread somewhere. whats up yall, had a hell of a time getting online lately. got some good shit coming. yeah is back, what up triple og lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 19, 2010)

haha, welcome bac homie.
ima post some shit soon


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 20, 2010)

thank you. here is some kid daytona ft bun b-air born. the beat is hella dope, like something b.i.g would rip. dont know much bout daytona but bun beezey kills that shit auck. daytonas kinda got a little slur that i dont like but i like the line about his pop white line-ing. overall fire track though.
[youtube]dBpCROFEoOs[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2010)

tight rhymes for sure. nice laid back flow deffo ticks the boxes. kush push line made me laugh


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks don i like the bluesy sounding song u posted.
dont let the little wiggy wiggy voice in this song to throw u off. super dirty funk beat to get your head noddin and straight lyrics from ruck and rock. duck down or catch one to the wiggy.
this old joint is super ugly off an old classic album.
[youtube]igGlPFmC3wg[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

classic vibe today eh! nice. back when it was raw beats and spittin.

[youtube]pTweo7ddGhc&amp;hl=en_GB&amp;fs=1"[/youtube]


love gift of gab man spit his own style


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 9, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> Ha, ha, ha, ha .... thanks a heap whippersnapper for making me feel even older than I already felt.
> 
> I got into a heated argument with my mother when I was 14 because I wanted to go to Woodstock with some older friends and she wouldn't let me. Woodstock was held in 1969.
> 
> Oldies to me are bands like Canned Heat and Sly and the Family Stone and Cream and Santana and Ten Years After and Uriah Heap and Deep Purple and Spirit, etc., etc., etc.


 bricktop that is nice selection of classic music. i always look back on the classics with a lot of respect even though they were before my time. woodstock would have been a dream for me. sometimes i wish i was born in a different era, before the price of your cellphone made you cool lol. i hate people that are glued to their phones texting the whole time. i look back into earlier eras and things seemed much simpler.

don sick post, i think i have watched that vid myself too at some time. i got a classic or 2 to post up sometime today.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

hahaha i know what you mean man. way back when you arranged to meet someone somewhere at a time and you just had to be there no mobile to re arrange.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;KGPYrUu7Zhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGPYrUu7Zhg[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2010)

OG fo sho! nice


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 20, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4496947][video=youtube;KGPYrUu7Zhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGPYrUu7Zhg[/video][/QUOTE] some ol g shit. yo sicc whats up with the fantasy football this year? i need a league to get into. just no 3 qb's this year dude haha, too hard for everyone to find quality qbs. sick avy don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 21, 2010)

if you dont know Earl Sweatshirt you do now

[youtube]GwkhXeF6U70?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]

[youtube]US8uBSCtQKg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 21, 2010)

watch diiiisssss. thirstin howl and eminem way back in the day. check the sample out from the movie jaws it sounds like. thirstin verses are a little out there lol. sounds a little like bushwick bill in this song. ems verses are too sick, to me way better than the mainstream shit he's spittin now.
[youtube]5vxLNYZ28t4[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 3, 2010)

yo that shit is dope don. its out there and before i listened to that i posted that em and thirstin joint. it is fitting that all these joints are out there haha. i got a new theme. post up some what is people favorite new shit they are ridin to.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2010)

thirstin track was sweet man, gotta say i havent heard of him i love it when i hear a new artist i like and theyve got plenty back cat.

remember the big guy that sang with gnarles barclay a while back: Cee lo

[youtube]CAV0XrbEwNc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 7, 2010)

haha yeah cee-lo is cool. i swear i was gonna post this song too cuz i was reading about it on youtube and it had a bunch of views after one day. i listened to it to see what the buzz was about and thought it was cool as shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2010)

hahah great minds think alike man. hope the album is more of the same


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 8, 2010)

i havn't heard this in a while......[video=youtube;s4m36RMYHn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4m36RMYHn4[/video].................lol


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 8, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> some ol g shit. yo sicc whats up with the fantasy football this year? i need a league to get into. just no 3 qb's this year dude haha, too hard for everyone to find quality qbs. sick avy don.


im actually doing another one but its full, wish i saw this earlier, we needed more people but now its full with 20 teams lol.
but i didnt fuc it up like last year haha


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4617421]im actually doing another one but its full, wish i saw this earlier, we needed more people but now its full with 20 teams lol.
but i didnt fuc it up like last year haha[/QUOTE] its cool bro. i hooked up in one with some dudes i work with and another with some family. i started panicking for a minute but its all skraight now. how do u feel bout mcnabb with the deadskins?


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah great minds think alike man. hope the album is more of the same


 yeah ceelo is a creative dude. i used to listen to him in goodie mob. if you havent heard their shit u should check it out some time. 



spliffbazz said:


> i havn't heard this in a while......[video=youtube;s4m36RMYHn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4m36RMYHn4[/video].................lol


 hahaha nice, reminds me of playing gta


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 8, 2010)

I think hes gonna do well there, its gonna be hard, but i think they will do good with him as QB.
Im still going for my Eagles tho, we should have a good year as well. 
I got him as one of my QB's on my FF team lol

[video=youtube;wSnvkGhRuac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSnvkGhRuac&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## ...... (Sep 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;pBhic4fzuYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBhic4fzuYk[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 16, 2010)

haha sick post sicc and dots. welcome back dots, havent had a post from you in this thread in a while. whodini always brings out that robotic freaks come out at night voice in my head lmao. dots eric b and rakim are definite legends. rep to both of yall when im able,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2010)

[youtube]tIJFtD3IPUA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 18, 2010)

One of my favorite groups right now. newer joint off their new cd. Nappy Roots-Ride
I got 5 on gas goin nowhere fast! these dudes keep it real erryday.
[youtube]yBr3-A6B1pM[/youtube]


----------



## Cancler (Sep 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuwxZSIS__4


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2010)

Cancler said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuwxZSIS__4



hahaahah WTF


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2010)

[youtube]84uWGVAcKR4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]

that nappy roots track is tight man the albums pretty sweet too


----------



## LiveHigh (Sep 29, 2010)

Probably already posted but I'm listening to:

[video=youtube;LsR9TKXY000]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsR9TKXY000[/video]


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 6, 2010)

[video=youtube;1WtQua8V-uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WtQua8V-uw[/video]

[video=youtube;UnAbszcy3bs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnAbszcy3bs[/video]

[video=youtube;TZ9Ibu3MPPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZ9Ibu3MPPY[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

sick tunes livehigh mac's got some fine flow for a white lad


----------



## Kassidy (Oct 12, 2010)

pass that shit

Z-Ro - I cant leave drank alone


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 13, 2010)

what up fam. good to see some old faces back in the cipha. livehigh, im diggin the dub c shit. he is one of my favorite mc's from the west and that mac miller shit is the future. i like that ole school big L vibe to the beat on that 2nd vid. Youngblood has some lyrics too. good posts. don i was feelin that stig and nas, even though the nas was removed lol. the stig reminded me of all the years of gaming and the beat was doppppe. that nas song is off of in my opinion one of the best cd's of all time. definitely in the top 10 to me-stillmatic got me through some tough times. kassidy back with one of the real cats from the dirty....sick. welcome back dudes and yall are what keeps this the best hip hop thread anywhere! here is some echo and the sun cycle emcee WALZ. walz is easily one of my favorite lyricists. long post but i had to get shit off my chest.
[youtube]9cYoAnEoP8Q[/youtube]


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 13, 2010)

For sure, man. It's good to be back.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh if my pen dont write ima go pick a fight wit kimbo slice. hahaaha tight.

yeah man illmatic is Nas best work i dont think he'll top it ever. tho i do dig some of the new stuff he's doing with jnr marley even though its on some reggae trip

[youtube]OMGd3mAfl-0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]

that mac miller guy looks like the dude from bill n ted man.

im going to Stigs album launch at the weekend should be fucking insane am gonna see if i can smoke him up in the venue haha

[youtube]7CgBhxH6Z3w?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]

loving bun b man think his flows are better than dizzee on this one


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;HahvfHTjoW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HahvfHTjoW4[/video]

[video=youtube;BzTZV1_szJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzTZV1_szJE[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2010)

that apathy track is dope man my kind of hop hop


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that apathy track is dope man my kind of hop hop


Yeah. It's one of my favorite songs for sure. Shit is siiick.


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, I see now this is the wrong thread to put this one, I've only looked at the first post - but even if you aren't a fan of this kind of music please have a listen? It's only 3 minutes and it is one of the best intro's to one of the best albums ever IMO...that guitar SCREAMS "SOUL!"

[video=youtube;Y5R1anXnsXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5R1anXnsXQ[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 14, 2010)

no worries. you are welcome to post any genre of music you would like in this thread. nobody ever posted much except hip hop lol. i keep an open mind towards all music and like many different things. i'll give it a listen. thanks for posting.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 14, 2010)

the apathy track is fire over that wu beat. never listened to much demigodz shit but celph and apathy are dope artists every time i hear their shit. funny how u posted that cuz i was gonna post some weathermen or copywrite. i guess copy and eso were beefin a while back. i dont know if esoteric is still with the demigodz but i think dude is garbage lol but the other dudes are cool. the weathermen shit is weird though.


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;9g2CCuXGJsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g2CCuXGJsA[/video]
[video=youtube;e0c2OHhBW04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0c2OHhBW04&p=4B748F51E11774DD&playnext=1&index=92[/video]


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;vAIAQ0QoHlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAIAQ0QoHlY&feature=related[/video]

ohhh yaaaaa


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 19, 2010)

don the dizzee rascal song was sick, i think he held his own with bun beezey. the george harrison song was cool and chill too. here is some ole gangsta shit.
[youtube]6C_RpTdy01k[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

sounds like ice cube for a minute there! ol gangster! 

you probably heard already but hiphop lost a legend this week. RIP Eyedea

[youtube]40MA0pl7Oa0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7aElYgAxvM&feature=related

one of the best rap songs ever made, smoke a joint and enjoy


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 23, 2010)

damn i didnt know about eyedea til u said something don. never heard much of his stuff but now im checkin some of it out and dude was definitely talented. sham i didnt check it out before cuz im a big rhymesayers fan with ali and slug. that clip is sick dudes are rippin it. hoc nice post too. nas one of the best and tip on the track too...welcome back with the fire track...hoc. 
here is some premo beat with guru lyrics. i forget what song the lyrics are originally from but the preme beat is heavy!!!
[youtube]lhEjic4Cris[/youtube]


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

woahhh i cant believe eyedea died??! sooo crazy..damn..he will be missed RIP


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;jAWrscplyOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAWrscplyOA[/video] R.I.P. Eyedea


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;8SiCz8wt2O4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SiCz8wt2O4[/video] RIP GURU


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry, I love AP. This is one of my favorite raps.
[video=youtube;R5ILMQOyvPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5ILMQOyvPc[/video]


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Oct 25, 2010)

nice post koosh, the beat is off the hook, ive been jammin illmatic non stop the past few days, truly one of the best albums all time

nice Apathy posts to, ill post somethin in a bit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

check this peeps 

im not the biggest kanye fan but.....

http://www.djsemtex.com/blog/2010/10/13/the-g-o-o-d-music-bet-cypher/


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;lGzETm-qZaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGzETm-qZaI&feature=related[/video] it is what it is...


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;MzWxf7tf3Qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzWxf7tf3Qo[/video] ...this shit kind of dumb, but funny. and the beat so buttaa


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 31, 2010)

fuckkkkk. i just had a huge post about everyones post and lost it. dont wanna type it up again fuckkkkk. the eyedea joint was wow....dude was a lyricist and poet and i never knew how nice his shit was. i know its douchey to be like rip eyedea and now i like his music. i missed out on him for a while even though i saw some of his blaze battles from back in the day. the apathy track was raw as well as the good music cipha don. so many dope posts and i had a much more thorough post but oh well.

as for me i have so much i wanna post i dont know where to start. sluggo is one of my favorites cuz how real he is. dude was an underground legend and working at a target warehouse i think, to help support his family. i relate to a lot of his rhymes as well.
sometimes a song feels like its about your life and u connect with it. here is little man a song where the first verses are to his son, 2nd to his father 3rd to himself. 
[youtube]xaNlayKc25s[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2010)

hahahah isnt that always the damn way koosh ahah.. yeah man i hold my hands up i knew of him from association with brother ali, but never really heard him spit. fucking sucks eh. but at least youll have a catalogue to work back through. 

you civil whats with that man its like geek rap. quite good reminds me a bit of spankrock

atmosphere track was dope koosh man, love the storytellers in the game man. we got a rapper in the uk called plan B who was passable at rap but could sing real good so he set about making a soul album but with bits of rap involved its like a new genre almost i love it. check it out 

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5492836/Plan_B_-_The_Defamation_Of_Strickland_Banks_-2010-__SiRE

ok am gonna post some links to some uk cats i like

http://drsyntax.bandcamp.com/track/hire-me

http://redbeard00.bandcamp.com/

on a working man trip. any of you guys ever worked for an agency will feel these.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2010)

so mc hammer had a crack at the jigga?!?! WTF

[youtube]ekV_SETuTGw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]

http://soundcloud.com/roythomas/jay-z-reacts-to-mc-hammer-diss-record-www-djsemtex-com


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 6, 2010)

don that syntax and redbeard shit was funny stuff. sounds like some shit id be saying. the dr syntax joints always got such tight production. its like the uk dre haha. damn hammer is bringing it to jigga lol. hammer ur bout 20 years to late haha. i think he is bringing up the jigga freemason devil shit i always see in all those youtube conspiracy vids. also that das racist video was funny too civil. dirty ass cat butt naked in the background like wtf.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 6, 2010)

here is one of my favorite c rayz joints. i dig that he unique in his rhymes and the same line he spits can have 2 meanings. i think breeze evahflowin is 2nd to spit and i think he killed it too. his style grows more on you every time u hear it. i love the old western sounding guitar, like ok corral type shit haha.
[youtube]T2jj7oGdIcQ[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2010)

sweet track man the beginning i was thinkin it was gonna be like some mariachi style shit. theres nothing like a good guitar hook for spitting over imo

hammer is most definatelty going to regret throwing stones at the throne. man even as a diss track it was pretty weak. 

syntax is amazing to see flow live its hard to believe he still has a 9-5 eh

[youtube]1AEM_qTlLH0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2010)

uk grime meets hip hop, they soooo gangsta lmao donuts in their vauxhall corsa haha

[youtube]GLfEU5lelUM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 10, 2010)

good look don, really liking the beat too...
here is some ruste juxx nobody! nice hard song and video. kinda makes me laugh though cuz this cat acts so hard but weighs like a buck 20 lol. id smack the shit out of him but dope song nonetheless.
[youtube]W5olVPdbGAk[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 10, 2010)

finesse, the teacher krs, oc-old school legends. nice big sample too
[youtube]4-aI_rbkx0I[/youtube]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 10, 2010)

nice post w lord finesse krs n oc


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 11, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> nice post w lord finesse krs n oc


 thanks dude. props to you for mentioning diggin in the crates crew as real hip hop in the eminem thread. a lot of people dont credit them but man that was a sick crew.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 11, 2010)

haha don on that syntax subcultures song. i like the line, dont let the limits of your pasttimes define you. 
as u dudes in the uk would say this next joint......tuneeeee lol!
very down to earth smooth track from joell ortiz-night train. for all the regular 9-5 working men...like me and everyone else.
[youtube]TUGNedjm5b0[/youtube]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 11, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> thanks dude. props to you for mentioning diggin in the crates crew as real hip hop in the eminem thread. a lot of people dont credit them but man that was a sick crew.


yeaaa word...ditc was such a sick crew...loved their shit. every member was fuckin sick


----------



## Kassidy (Nov 14, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> what up fam. good to see some old faces back in the cipha. livehigh, im diggin the dub c shit. he is one of my favorite mc's from the west and that mac miller shit is the future. i like that ole school big L vibe to the beat on that 2nd vid. Youngblood has some lyrics too. good posts. don i was feelin that stig and nas, even though the nas was removed lol. the stig reminded me of all the years of gaming and the beat was doppppe. that nas song is off of in my opinion one of the best cd's of all time. definitely in the top 10 to me-stillmatic got me through some tough times. kassidy back with one of the real cats from the dirty....sick. welcome back dudes and yall are what keeps this the best hip hop thread anywhere! here is some echo and the sun cycle emcee WALZ. walz is easily one of my favorite lyricists. long post but i had to get shit off my chest.
> [youtube]9cYoAnEoP8Q[/youtube]


Diggin that one koosh. 



I dont wanna be disturbed
I got my swishas and erb


[youtube]jj3YJ0PZCN4[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2010)

check this, best new hiphop ive heard in a long ass while

[youtube]uiAQ9xQQHeQ[/youtube]


[youtube]jKpd2Bua3Ug[/youtube]


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Nov 29, 2010)

prolly on here already but here we go anyways. been a while since i ve done this

[youtube]0gHAcJVHsbc[/youtube]


plus also this was the jam in philly back in the day.


http://iLike.com/s/2Ez9x


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;f0F8sWdQ3wA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0F8sWdQ3wA&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 30, 2010)

whatp up koosh. I'm gonna take it way back

[video=youtube;iGMakc5eWfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGMakc5eWfw[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 30, 2010)

okay i see yall lol. lotta old faces back in the cipha....i got my work cut out for me. respect to everyone for stopping by. let me start off with the swishas and herb post by kass. nice mellow funk feel to that. been a minute kassidy glad to see u back. don i was feeling that action bronson a lot too. the beat and dudes delivery gives it a wu type feel. like he is the white ghostface lmao, dope! joe its been a long minute dog, thanks for stoppin in. first song disabled but was feelin the ram squad joint. i think i remember the ram squad but not totally sure. 

the homie sicc with da royce. feelin the old school beat to that one and royce always has the lyrical flow. sicc i'll be sick to def if the egals play the super bowl in our house lol. they lookin real stout right now, vick cant be fucked with. my boys are shit this year but well see if we cant throw a wrench in phillys record haha. last but not least my bru from the islands. doc takin it wayyyy back, just the way i like it. dope post that shit takes me way back to when i first started feeling hip hop and b boy shit. thanks everyone for stopping in with a little something. yall keep bringing dope shit to the cipha so i gotta see what i can dig up too.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Koosh! What's good big pimpin'?*


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2010)

haha shit, vick better step it up, that last game was a mess, fuc the bears! Them Cowboys are comin bac tho, well a lil haha. 

[video=youtube;W0QIRkifaD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0QIRkifaD8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 3, 2010)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Koosh! What's good big pimpin'?*


chillin literally haha. im hangin in there though grindin away as always. this little ones been a handful, always trying to pull the dogs ears and shit. whenever he walks into a room he literally looks for whatever he is not supposed to have. glad to see u back on riu some more lately. not many ogs left. when u get a chance let us know whats getting rotation from u.

[QUOTE="SICC";4973044]haha shit, vick better step it up, that last game was a mess, fuc the bears! Them Cowboys are comin bac tho, well a lil haha. 

[video=youtube;W0QIRkifaD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0QIRkifaD8&feature=related[/video][/QUOTE]eagles are tearin shit up as much as i hate to say that. haha yeah its been a hard year for the cowgirls. pretty much gotta gut this team and rebuild for a while. real dope post....one of my favorite cds back in the day and one of my favorite songs off of that joint.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Dec 4, 2010)

[video=youtube;url5cNDt_f4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=url5cNDt_f4[/video]


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Dec 4, 2010)

*One more time....*

[video=youtube;6B6k4sbkuX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6B6k4sbkuX8&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 5, 2010)

damnn bringing the heat Bsi. both tracks legit and im startin to feel like joell is starting to rise above most of the others doin it. i personally startin to feel his shit more than budden even though people always talk about how nice joey is.budden is a big mouth clown to me. joell is just real and down to earth and spits shit i relate to. that first ortiz track was the sickest though, the beat was too nice. the kid is holdin it down in your avvy bloodshot lls.

i think pun was one of the top mcs back in the day. Big l was great too. not sure if this was a real track but this right here is dope. short and sweet. pun goes in at 48......wow and L kills it too. its already been posted way back but i want to rebump it. 
[youtube]vkIIFtkdIyc[/youtube]


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Dec 5, 2010)

[video=youtube;7USZZWJLSHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7USZZWJLSHE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Dec 5, 2010)

[video=youtube;6Lv6ckpVGyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Lv6ckpVGyk[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2010)

one of my favorite oldskool diss songs
[video=youtube;NkEcNmBPlVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkEcNmBPlVg[/video]


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Some head nod shit...

*[video=youtube;Z6LFaeJaHu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6LFaeJaHu8[/video]


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Beat Minin'...How it's done.*

[video=youtube;S7wZD1ewxB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7wZD1ewxB4&feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;z73CcodfT_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z73CcodfT_w&feature=player_embedded[/video]


[video=youtube;P4jAllTGFUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4jAllTGFUM&feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;mRpOBJQiRIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRpOBJQiRIQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Dec 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;dp0Nvc_eVFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp0Nvc_eVFw&feature=fvw[/video]


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Dec 7, 2010)

*I'm up off those Arabaca beans....

*[video=youtube;ak03EnNsArQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ak03EnNsArQ[/video]


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Dec 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;-Ix6D-L6Z3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ix6D-L6Z3I[/video]


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Dec 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;xzcdmGINcqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzcdmGINcqI[/video]


----------



## ...... (Dec 12, 2010)

Not that old,from 05.Its still hot though

[video=youtube;DVPZ4iG8Rgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVPZ4iG8Rgo[/video]

[video=youtube;aBc6RRnqYJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBc6RRnqYJ4[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2010)

[youtube]8jIwwIAKQks?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 14, 2010)

what up playas lol, i havent had much time but ima give some of the vids a listen tonight. glad everyone stopped in, hope everybody is is all good.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all my homies!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2010)

sup koosh and the crew hope you all had a good one!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 27, 2010)

[youtube]sJkcLcaRjNk?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]

[youtube]QjGn0tf80U4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 2, 2011)

whats up everyone? bloodshot, i was feeling all those vids. thanks for the knowledge on the beat mining. me and my boy used to fuck around with some of that shit but we were ghetto with loops on a little cheap ass casio. i would love to have some of that equipment just to learn and fuck around with.
the monche shit was fire, especially the my life shit....one of my favorites of all time. some of styles verses give me goosebumps in that song. big up to the oc shit too. a lot of young cats dont know bout the legendary cat oc.
doc put up the ice cube shit. that was my favorite tape after nwa broke up and cube brought the fire with that. i played that tape over and over and my dad hated it lol.
dots nice post on the peedi and beans shit. peedi cracks me up. oh yeah its too bad the boys wont see vick im sure they would love to put him out before the playoffs haha. actually id just like to see djax blown the fuck up lls.
don feeling that chiddy bag cut mos def, has an ole wu feel to the beat. i say that a lot haha. the sway stuff was hot and gives me a look into whats up across the pond.

hope all have a great new years. im still fuming after yahoo gave me a 1 point win for the championship in fantasy football and 3 days later give the other dude a few points on stat corrections for the championship......wtf bullshit...i have never had a championship end that way. also don dont know if u have ever heard of the dirty sanchez dudes but they are like the uk jackass. i bought a video of theirs and i was blown away. they do some crazy ass shit and are funny as hell. i had seen their show on mtv a few years ago but it was nothing like the movie. keep the vids coming i got some lined up too. peace!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2011)

sup koosh hope you had a good one man. what a rip in the championship man. surely they have to award you the 3 points? 

yeah ive seen those sanchez boys live at a music festival it was gross. its jackass but without the budget haha man after youve seen a guy get pulled over skateboard grip on his bare ass then doused in salt and vinegar....

im still feeling it from nye.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup koosh hope you had a good one man. what a rip in the championship man. surely they have to award you the 3 points?
> 
> yeah ive seen those sanchez boys live at a music festival it was gross. its jackass but without the budget haha man after youve seen a guy get pulled over skateboard grip on his bare ass then doused in salt and vinegar....
> 
> im still feeling it from nye.


 yeah i had to recover all day yesterday don lol. it sucked because wednesday morning i was declared the champion after winning by 1 point but a couple of days later yahoos stat trackers said they messed up and they gave his guy 3 more points, so he won and my points stayed the same. wtf that is some second rate shit. i have never won a fantasy game with them changing the stats 3 days later. i have had the points change the next day a couple of points for a tackle or something....oh well what can u do. i took a mediocre 8-5 team into the playoffs and whooped all the top dogs....everyone was pissed hahahaha. 

as for the dirty sanchez boys. they liposuctioned fat out of the little short fat ones body and the other dude drank it. its one of the first times ive truly been grossed out and almost couldnt look. the one dude also cut the tip of his finger off and the other dude picked it up and tried to eat it. crazy shit, well worth the 3 bucks i paid at big lots for the dvd.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2011)

man that blows so you spoken to them by email or is that it? always feels good for the underdog to kick some ass eh.

hahah man those sanchez guys get worse and worse. may nnot be gross but it was funny as hell when they put the little guys head in the D lock and ate the key shit cracks me up just thinking about it.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 11, 2011)

hey don i emailed em a week or two ago lol, just to vent. seems as though its legal and stats follow nfl official stats and are subject to change up until like thursday of that week or somehting. i have been playing fantasy football since 2000 and i am used to a couple point swing the next day after the last game of the week but i have never lost on a couple point swing 3-4 days later.....oh well im fuckin em up next year lmao. 

they fuck with that little guy in dirty sanchez a lot lol. 
know its been a while since i posted a vid and hope yall are still out there.
heres the legendary EL-P and cage from the now defunct Def Jux with Oxycontin pt. 2.
This to me is a awesomely produced and performed song....definitely some sick shit....and before cage went to his emo dicksucking shit hahaha.
[youtube]9zEU7DDXu7U[/youtube]


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 12, 2011)

[youtube]iC-tp6ToE8g[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 12, 2011)

nice oregon..i got some lean and was swangin and bangin to that shit...j/k. welcome to the thread.
here is some matlock off one of the best albums nobodies probably ever heard. real cat from the chi.
[youtube]16rubdVtAII[/youtube]


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks

Heard this chick yet?

[youtube]IrNh5a3BW_0[/youtube]

[youtube]jTZQjk6Y3BU[/youtube]


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 12, 2011)

[youtube]2AQr06ZUlR0[/youtube]
[youtube]2UUBMinQFKQ[/youtube]
[youtube]iYeZUY5Sbqc[/youtube]
[youtube]3ErrRvCkgIg[/youtube]
[youtube]moAko5yjBro[/youtube]

And try this:
http://soundcloud.com/scientificamerican/bob-dylan-masters-of-war-scntfc-remix

That above link is the full quality version of this, if you have good speakers use that otherwise:
[youtube]kxeqjBq9wGw[/youtube]


You peobably won't like that stuff but that's what I was d/l today.


----------



## ...... (Jan 13, 2011)

mastakoosh said:


> whats up everyone? bloodshot, i was feeling all those vids. thanks for the knowledge on the beat mining. me and my boy used to fuck around with some of that shit but we were ghetto with loops on a little cheap ass casio. i would love to have some of that equipment just to learn and fuck around with.
> the monche shit was fire, especially the my life shit....one of my favorites of all time. some of styles verses give me goosebumps in that song. big up to the oc shit too. a lot of young cats dont know bout the legendary cat oc.
> doc put up the ice cube shit. that was my favorite tape after nwa broke up and cube brought the fire with that. i played that tape over and over and my dad hated it lol.
> dots nice post on the peedi and beans shit. peedi cracks me up. oh yeah its too bad the boys wont see vick im sure they would love to put him out before the playoffs haha. actually id just like to see djax blown the fuck up lls.
> ...


 lmao,I just seen that.
It dont matter for either team now.I still feel we had a good year.Way better then what I thought the season was gonna be like in the beginning with kolb starting.
lol and them sanchez boys sound fuckin crazy.jackass dont got shit on cutting fingers off and eating them.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's the shit:
[youtube]_tkUiTl-HT4[/youtube]
[youtube]yOC0TFKYK-g[/youtube]
[youtube]g2gY3wm-cfI[/youtube]
[youtube]Qz9Sc9piu9c[/youtube]
[youtube]7KbHjobMkvs[/youtube]
[youtube]dmYz-AHQjAU[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2011)

damn that jessie chick got a great pair, of lungs...... 

[youtube]xaythdCWK10?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 15, 2011)

...... said:


> lmao,I just seen that.
> It dont matter for either team now.I still feel we had a good year.Way better then what I thought the season was gonna be like in the beginning with kolb starting.
> lol and them sanchez boys sound fuckin crazy.jackass dont got shit on cutting fingers off and eating them.


 yeah man it was a good year.it could have been better if your field goal kicker didnt fuck u guys too. it was a forgettable yr for the boys lol. yeah that sanchez shit was fucked up, if u get a chance u should check it out. rep when i get a chance for all yall but it says i gotta spread some first.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 15, 2011)

diggin the avvy too don lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2011)

old one was not mod friendly apparently......

check it

[youtube]6sQ3K5GjsSs"[/youtube]

budden ortiz royce 5,9


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn that jessie chick got a great pair, of lungs......


Nice perky little lungs.


----------



## VER D (Jan 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;RgyDpXkZfXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgyDpXkZfXE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> old one was not mod friendly apparently......
> 
> check it
> 
> ...





VER D said:


> [video=youtube;RgyDpXkZfXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgyDpXkZfXE&feature=related[/video]


 yeah homie, props on that. that cut is off of my favorite cd's from one of my favorite mc's. welcome to the thread keep em coming.


----------



## ...... (Jan 23, 2011)

mastakoosh said:


> yeah man it was a good year.it could have been better if your field goal kicker didnt fuck u guys too. it was a forgettable yr for the boys lol. yeah that sanchez shit was fucked up, if u get a chance u should check it out. rep when i get a chance for all yall but it says i gotta spread some first.


yea Akers really did fuck us over lol.

Im feeling some 2 pac today
[video=youtube;SH99SxgPI1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SH99SxgPI1g&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ...... (Jan 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;s4rPzavRHKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4rPzavRHKg[/video]


----------



## ...... (Jan 23, 2011)

Still one of the best beats ever.

[video=youtube;H_kHLTBFOTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_kHLTBFOTA[/video]


----------



## ...... (Jan 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;6Sw7mrz8RV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Sw7mrz8RV4[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2011)

check it

[youtube]6sQ3K5GjsSs[/youtube]

budden ortiz royce 5,9

[youtube]8MgLeiRrzDY[/youtube]

laid back sunday beat.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 23, 2011)

[youtube]-UxJ27sq0dQ[/youtube]
[youtube]XflfiylNNXY[/youtube]
[youtube]ocgwc0JBPXU[/youtube]
[youtube]7hYKw-hL6OM[/youtube]


----------



## ...... (Jan 23, 2011)

I just seen this.Gucci is a straight faggot.what the fuck was he thinking?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2011)

daaaaamn someone lost a bet.


----------



## VER D (Jan 24, 2011)

ten fuckin years since this shit came out wat the fuck happend
[video=youtube;T7iM68G6RcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7iM68G6RcE[/video]


----------



## ...... (Jan 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> daaaaamn someone lost a bet.


lmfao hahaha


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 28, 2011)

Old school standard nigerian 70's tune remixed sweet!

[youtube]re2JiVd4gT4[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Jan 29, 2011)

[youtube]0MPHLtg69lw[/youtube]


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;zddpsVwcXtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zddpsVwcXtw[/video]


----------



## ...... (Feb 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;Si1j1QRCFuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Si1j1QRCFuQ[/video]


----------



## ...... (Feb 1, 2011)

VER D said:


> ten fuckin years since this shit came out wat the fuck happend
> [video=youtube;T7iM68G6RcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7iM68G6RcE[/video]


damn I cant believe its been that long.
I remember I bought that shit like the same week it came out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

seems a lifetime away man


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 9, 2011)

Wwowww!!! whatup kooosh !! glad to see your thread still runnin....
You still ?? here?? if not wateva...stil dont know how to post vids still...lol
Mannn ... that nine redrum bring backs some memories.... that used to be that dope ill ish...
That whole album nine lives was hot .... the whole thing...
And shot out too don for putting up some Slaughterhouse!!!.... Gotta love the bar exam...

So since koosh is such a cudi fan lol...im have to drop this link...haha...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AabZ2vuROg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

where the heads at?

[youtube]MLYL1ojgvPI[/youtube]


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 22, 2011)

classic meth! 

hope everyone in here is doing the very best

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSnd5muKbMc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

loving it hooked, killa beeeeeees

best thing out of queens right now!

[youtube]hadfatj4e-Y[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (Feb 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;tU8at9OR7b0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tU8at9OR7b0[/video]


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 4, 2011)

Watup soonnsss!!!!
<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/E58qLXBfLrs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

an some new talib sean p....
<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/7G3MlOa1cmk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

This be the dumbest shit I ever wrote
No Tupac Shakur, just two shots ya floored
Listen, the gun clapper the dumb rapper
And leave with ya funds faster


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2011)

damn i slept on the new kweli album.......... thanks cheeeezey


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 5, 2011)

dont sleep!!!
Talib has sume heat n there don.....

From now on this thing is ours
Gott us painting war instead of painting flwers...
They shower there heros 
While they hangin ours

They try to dis me 
but whenever i say bye they always miss me 
U walkin with me or u alien like mark and mindy
Arogance bring the fall of many
My name echo like the hall is empty u dont wanta war against me....

Afro-american minus the afro ....bald headed american .... letting the gat blow.....Shut the fuck up before u get hert son...U aint gotta verse better than my wrse 1! PEEE!


----------



## VER D (Mar 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;ezuBVmCEM6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezuBVmCEM6o[/video]


----------



## VER D (Mar 5, 2011)

time to let them haters know...^^^ fuckin love this song fuck the radio and any rapper who comes out on that hoe


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;lk_sBFTDK-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk_sBFTDK-g&feature=player_embedded#at=200[/video]


----------



## Solo08 (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoB6UGY5qmg

B.O.B. - AMERICAN DREAMIN


----------



## Brazko (Mar 7, 2011)

[youtube]UQ3LIhM_PXI[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (Mar 11, 2011)

one of my favorite videos
[video=youtube;ppuZEo_IRSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppuZEo_IRSY[/video]


----------



## Tomoyo (Mar 11, 2011)

Was listening to some old Kid Frost haha loved this song. good song to listen to after ya smoke some. 
[video=youtube;6RHK_hmv8lc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RHK_hmv8lc[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2011)

cant believe we slipped on BIGGIEs anniversairy in this thread  

[youtube]fxATyB6t-QY"[/youtube]

RIP


----------



## Solo08 (Mar 12, 2011)

i never listened to biggie. i was a pac fan and just didnt like to much east coast music at the time. i even tried hearing what everyone liked about biggie and never could. heres my song...

(brand new 3/11) mac miller - keep floatin'

[video=youtube;v51jBhs0xWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v51jBhs0xWA&p=AD9EC51B18ACAD8E[/video]


----------



## Solo08 (Mar 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;SjNZKsEHpcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjNZKsEHpcM[/video]


----------



## VER D (Mar 14, 2011)

the real south
[video=youtube;53ofQagPlLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53ofQagPlLw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

RIP Nate Dogg


[video=youtube;1plPyJdXKIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1plPyJdXKIY[/video]


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuJDaOVz2qY

kush- nate dog


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;1mt3vZHDiM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mt3vZHDiM8[/video]


----------



## VER D (Mar 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;A1_vFCq4AlA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1_vFCq4AlA[/video]
instant smoking classic


----------



## VER D (Mar 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;VS5Ny0FLwj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS5Ny0FLwj0[/video]


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;EBi7zKpKet8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBi7zKpKet8&feature=player_embedded#at=70[/video]


----------



## VER D (Mar 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;bN2VKL-4Pj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bN2VKL-4Pj4&feature=related[/video]
these are the best remixes i ever heard


----------



## VER D (Mar 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZPWP5GCFdLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPWP5GCFdLE&feature=related[/video]
H-Town classic


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 27, 2011)

fam holdin it down while i was stretched on a bid.....naw im just kidding lol. im back fam and i see some dope posts lol. 5th ward juveniles....that shit was one of my favorite albums ever. menace on that joint was the shit! 93 til infinity one of the best ever along with straight gangerism is one of top bangers eva too. ill be back.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 28, 2011)

for the homie sicc out in the west. souls of mischief with some newer stuff, tour stories. chill track
[youtube]KhTsMOZSKUA[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (Mar 29, 2011)

dont know if mf doom is old school but he keeps it real
[video=youtube;Wsqrcfyt5gw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wsqrcfyt5gw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2011)

action bronson's new album is some serious rap boys check his album out.

[youtube]1wxNc4JeFhk[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (Mar 30, 2011)

classical
[video=youtube;qM4jmjhYH_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM4jmjhYH_I[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 2, 2011)

the doom is funk straight up. u guys can post anything you want in here lol, just not much drake and weezy haha.
don the action bronson is real deal too. been hearing a lot about him lately, lotta peeps feeling him, me too defo. some say he sounds like ghostface but....i hear it a little but i think is just doing him. i have been going to the forums over at underground hip hop lately and just lurking the forums. shit is too funny on there, yall should check it out. that snoop album was great....he has definitely fell off since then in my mind. i got some shit coming too.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 2, 2011)

eastern conference all stars 95. tame1, and copy and cages verses are dope. i know copy looks corny as shit but his punchlines are always sick.
[youtube]RB272JBSBbI[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (Apr 2, 2011)

O.G. type shit these niggaz today aint got shit
[video=youtube;E8lWHuoTkfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8lWHuoTkfU[/video]


----------



## Brazko (Apr 3, 2011)

mastakoosh said:


> that snoop album was great....he has definitely fell off since then in my mind. i got some shit coming too.


 
A majority of all artist in the game soon follow that trend. I can't listen to even a half of the artist I used to bump. Its like when their career starts to decline they opt to do the mainstream bidding just to keep paper coming and stay relevant (I can't hate) although it's the very thing that ends their career. I prefer to listen to the new artists, atleast they still have the bravado of doing them.


[youtube]Qyt0tAwDAPc[/youtube]


----------



## ...... (Apr 6, 2011)

whats good everybody?
anyone here this yet?wayne and busta rhymes killed it.Im starting to like wayne again,I think hes starting to sound like the carter 3 and shit again.

[video=youtube;_p9I5ipJFs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p9I5ipJFs0[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 7, 2011)

VER D thats definitely some ol gangsta shit. cats definitely watered down these days. Braz i agree, imo dudes are hungry to get on and spit their hottest shit. once they start eatin and get some of the fame they put out what makes the most money. happens all the time, like i feel all ems early shit but his stuff dont hold the same weight with me anymore, although i still respect his lyricism. once 12 year old girls are bumpin his shit and he starts doing tea commercials, i feel he aint as grimey and true to the hungry fuck the world em. everyones first album that puts them on is hot and then they fall off some.

Dots what up, the video is down. i respect wayne as artist but i dont listen to much to him. he does have talent though,, i just hate the fact every new artist and young dudes gotta wear skinny type jeans with biker chains and big ass crazy colored clown high tops. and people try to spit and act just like him. people want to do his type of shit to try to bubble. people need to get their own swag and i hate that fuckin word lol. i feel like everyone uses that word anymore ahahaha.
Here is some early immortal technique, the production is simple and grimy with just straight flows. this is earlier in his career and his flow is a little off sometimes but im digging his lyrical content on this one and intensity.[youtube]XsUWm-m09YU[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 8, 2011)

never heard of that bronson guy ...sounds like big pun tho...
Nice to see some souls of mischief that bring back so many memories.....and that gza.....
Dont know what happened to immortal technique dude barely puts out anything anymorer just mixtape status cause dude so anti corporate...heard he had some kinda epiffany...lol...
And dooms like top 3 for me... but whers the new album doom?????

Well nice to see koosh back at it holding it down.....

Dont trip on lupes album it wasnt really his ...altlantic made him make a bunch of dance autoo tune tracks ....that he admit were wack n was forced to make..... they said he was wack.... so he had to practically had to remake the whole album to there liking.... but there are some gems on there .... and his words still make sense..... here a track thats not really gangsta but real hip hop for sure....
http://youtu.be/btQKGvVRnZ8

i think that all the silence is worse than all the violence
fear is such a week emotion thats why i despise it
we scared of almost everything 
afraid to even tell the truth
so scared of what u think of me im scared of even telling u
Sometimes im like the only person i feel safe to tell it too
im locked inside a cell in me 
i know that theres a jail in you 
considered this your bailing out 
so take a breath inhale a few
my screams is finally getting free 
my thoughts is finally yelling thru....lupe...


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 8, 2011)

jean grae talib ....uh oh.....

http://youtu.be/0biPbSzRkqY

one love ....two if im drunk enufff...lol


----------



## ...... (Apr 8, 2011)

yall gotta remember this,an instant classic
[video=youtube;1swlUtEkXZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1swlUtEkXZ0[/video]


----------



## Brazko (Apr 9, 2011)

[youtube]9d_LcYJA3Ag[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (Apr 9, 2011)

i use to get high to this all the time when i 1st got this cd
[video=youtube;J-3BBzO5ITs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-3BBzO5ITs[/video]


----------



## ...... (Apr 11, 2011)

do you guys like any mainstream?not even really mainstream lol.I never know who it is that you guys are posting.I usually like it though?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2011)

like what dots? dont know youd call it mainstream but i really dig that krs1 and buckshot album 

[youtube]i8RqgDsO3c4[/youtube]

been into Sway for a while now he' getting mainstream radio play if that counts haha

[youtube]mTn0kdUnezA[/youtube]


----------



## ...... (Apr 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;XeVSoZriIQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeVSoZriIQ8[/video]


----------



## VER D (Apr 15, 2011)

...... said:


> do you guys like any mainstream?not even really mainstream lol.I never know who it is that you guys are posting.I usually like it though?


if by mainstream you mean shit on the radio then no i dont listen to that crap...on another note i love making money to this song 
[video=youtube;-IB_lMzlMyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IB_lMzlMyg[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 15, 2011)

CHEEZ that kweli jean grae shit was doap. jean grae best female mc shittin all over wack ass nikki minaj. dots puttin up the instant classic freeway banger. his stimulus cd was one of my favorites last year.
dots i listen to all kinds of hip hop but lately underground or mainstream im not feeling a lot of shit. lotta folk putting out cookie cutter molds of club dance shit with high bpm beats and sing song shit, like black eyed peas shit.
i do like a little more of the so called underground shit cuz they have more creative control and i like some the unique shit that doesnt follow the trends of the current times. mc's are rushing out shit half assed tracks that just for money.
don i remember postin a track from that krs buckshot record. i liked a lotta shit off that one but dudes were laughing about the cheap cover art. its kinda funny but i dont pay much att to that kinda shit anyways. ver d spice 1 was killin it back in the day


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 15, 2011)

that dogg pound cd got much rotation years ago for me. i think it was highly underrated.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 15, 2011)

hooray for triple posts lol. watched this doc last night bout houston tx hip hop. lotsa drank lol. kinda funny at times, like the uptight white suit guy blazin and sippin. damn i thought youtube had all 5 clips....oh well here is the first 3.
[youtube]GUJNpDiqOYo[/youtube]
[youtube]RJ4nQaZoSsY[/youtube]
[youtube]0KMUCp7iYK4[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 16, 2011)

i consider this an unknown classic some may have never heard. copy & rjd2-...june, would have been nicer with more verses but still sick.
[youtube]aPmjc2arASY[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Apr 16, 2011)

...... said:


> do you guys like any mainstream?not even really mainstream lol.I never know who it is that you guys are posting.I usually like it though?


I listen to all the mainstream music, I like it for what its' worth, but I ain't buying it. I'll go purchase a CD here and there, but I can enjoy everything else pretty much via Internet, pandora, Radio, and here. 


Before Autotune, There was "The Human Beat Box" r.i.p.


[youtube]mHoCR7u5NzY[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 16, 2011)

Brazko said:


> I listen to all the mainstream music, I like it for what its' worth, but I ain't buying it. I'll go purchase a CD here and there, but I can enjoy everything else pretty much via Internet, pandora, Radio, and here.
> 
> 
> Before Autotune, There was "The Human Beat Box" r.i.p.
> ...


 yeah i dont really buy music but every once in a while i'll buy a cd to support artist or group i dig. plus i forgot to give you props on that ruck and rock free, showing muhfuckas true unwrittens. and lol with sean p rockin the breathe rite strip. fat boys are straight hip hop too.


----------



## herbavor (Apr 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;AT0nK37FGeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT0nK37FGeQ[/video]

when im fed up i get redder


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

sup koosh et al. man i hear you i couldn't really care less what's on the cd cover. but looking at it it is a bit half assed. they should have gone with the robot 







RJD2 is a legend Koosh. sampling at its finest. 

[youtube]rVqAdIMQZlk[/youtube]
and a twist on it 
[youtube]x68BgBZjSNM[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 18, 2011)

hey don, yeah the robot is cool. i never knew much about rjd2 until i saw some posts of yours. i checked his shit out and it was nice. i learned he is legendary. herbavor thanks for the post, nice laid back track. here is that track off that survival skills cd that i posted a little bit back in the thread, from buck & krs. it also ft kweli. i dig the heavy bassline & scratches. 
[youtube]1JmmavDNuLo[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah its like a throwback track to when hiphop was golden, for me at least haha. 

you guys probably wont have heard this but you'll know j sands.

[youtube]aDR21y7eSb4[/youtube]

[youtube]qKR5L92KyDs[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 19, 2011)

exactly! i meant to post this in my last post. still dope even against todays hip hop. music with message.
[youtube]CtrNj47u1D8[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 19, 2011)

mastakoosh said:


> CHEEZ that kweli jean grae shit was doap. jean grae best female mc shittin all over wack ass nikki minaj.


word.......

lets take it backwards..... http://youtu.be/ANjrf31Ir2s

cause u all know how i feel.......... suckas be playing them selves to get mass appeal.....

heres another one ....enter da stage ...... black moon
http://youtu.be/d0QUx8oN8wc

wash that all down with some orange pinapple juice....(com sense)
http://youtu.be/Zf5S_F_5QOA
Where would hip hop be without these three albums.....???? 
Now U KNO!


----------



## Brazko (Apr 19, 2011)

mastakoosh said:


> yeah i dont really buy music but every once in a while i'll buy a cd to support artist or group i dig. plus i forgot to give you props on that ruck and rock free, showing muhfuckas true unwrittens. and lol with sean p rockin the breathe rite strip. fat boys are straight hip hop too.


Hahaha, I was laughing at that too... Breathe EaZy... I'm the same way with buying cd's. I'll even donate to the no-brain rap if the production and hooks are tight and that don't happen much. Speaking of the breathe rite strip, I think thats a major arsenal that true lyricist understand. Learning how to control there breath allowing them to manipulate bars with clarity. That makes all the difference. Some of the greatest MC's were people who spoke/speak with clarity pronunciating the words and not slurring or, running on into the next. 

My boy used to always put me on some new shit while we were riding high

[youtube]rCmt0glCn4g[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 20, 2011)

LOST BOYZ ft A+, REDMAN and CANIBUS - beast from the east 
http://youtu.be/CrqxyhSzh-8

if u like lost boys peep this ..... blow tht up fir me if u can...peep....


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;fzVtQC2Zats]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzVtQC2Zats&feature=related[/video]

EDIT: didn't even know some one put up I dont like to dream about gettin paid, that shit tripped me out lol

[video=youtube;eeP2B6g0cLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeP2B6g0cLo&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## VER D (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;oUsr0ralES4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUsr0ralES4[/video]
do or die always had that shit u can ride to


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 21, 2011)

New rae.......2011
nas n rae...shoalin vs wu tang......
http://youtu.be/co7c1J-HFW4
http://youtu.be/Pq_Gyot8lH4


----------



## VER D (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;XZQj5EmW4b0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZQj5EmW4b0[/video]
classic


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 24, 2011)

I never seem to tire of this jam.

[youtube]lqoXDYwRUpI[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (Apr 24, 2011)

this song never gets old 
[video=youtube;_i-n_NhSHmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i-n_NhSHmI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 24, 2011)

yeah braz i was thinking that breathing strip was for breath control too. ver d that rap a lot bring it on is my favorite song of all time...dopppe!


----------



## VER D (Apr 24, 2011)

yea and with screw behind the ones and twos makes it even better....dont kno if i posted this one before but this has got to be the best esg song of all time 
[video=youtube;NUvkRVQLHYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUvkRVQLHYY[/video]


----------



## Brazko (Apr 24, 2011)

Some of my E.S.G. Fav's

[youtube]uYdCvDclkm4[/youtube]

[youtube]hpToYwhfUao[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (Apr 26, 2011)

cant believe this one hasn't been posted on here yet wtf is wrong wif yall haha jk
[video=youtube;eC-i7XeXqg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eC-i7XeXqg0[/video]


----------



## VER D (Apr 28, 2011)

Niggas just dont know
[video=youtube;bH8HDOK0DHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH8HDOK0DHI[/video]


----------



## Brazko (Apr 29, 2011)

Here's one of my favorite joints off that album and some Nasty Nas

[youtube]MQuiIdcdaA0[/youtube]

[youtube]_Qi2ZT8ckVE[/youtube]


----------



## OregonMeds (May 2, 2011)

[youtube]CN6S1X0Of1I[/youtube]
[youtube]Sw5oSxgHSag[/youtube]
[youtube]oB0NM6reiRE[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (May 4, 2011)

[youtube]MLLvw8tnJP4[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (May 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;1y-s2ihpGXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1y-s2ihpGXQ&feature=feedlik[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

kickin it old skool today

[youtube]p5vuTToYN8M[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (May 5, 2011)

haha what a coincidence i was listen in to this when i click on this thread
[video=youtube;M_69BwsGIWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_69BwsGIWY&NR=1[/video]
but i was really gonna put this love this beat
[video=youtube;bZ2SPngfc7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ2SPngfc7Q&feature=feedf[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (May 13, 2011)

BOOKA BOOKA BOOKA, cant mention real shit without the mighty mos. forgot this shit was on madden. so many nights fucked up with this song playing in the background on madden.
[youtube]ycJ5m5Mt9JE[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2011)

you guys here bout the joe budden shit with that baxter chick? reckon she turned up with a vegemite sandwich or what?


----------



## Hotsause (May 16, 2011)

Rich The Factor is the shit what yall know bout it
[video=youtube;WuFGbYLjZdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuFGbYLjZdA&feature=related[/video]
And i know most people really dont know bout this song 
[video=youtube;mvKQSKqeSCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvKQSKqeSCo&feature=related[/video]
I SHOOT STRAIGHT I COULD CLAP MY SHIT TWICE WHEN THE PARAMEDICS ARRIVE THERE BE 2 NIGGAS ON ICE SHOOTING STRAIGHT


----------



## "SICC" (May 24, 2011)

When Mobb Deep Didnt Sell out

[video=youtube;JxDdN-puo3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxDdN-puo3g&feature=player_embedded#at=24[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

[youtube]dHsMd_nJ_B0[/youtube]

not quite hip hop but still ok


----------



## ...... (May 25, 2011)

Mary J killed this shit.
[video=youtube;6dXfr7jmT4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dXfr7jmT4Y[/video]


----------



## 323cheezy (May 28, 2011)

yo peeps check out the new elzhi
he redid nas whole illmatic.. all the same samples are the same.....dont sleep
http://youtu.be/vcKzOZ6Yc78


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

fuckin bold step re doing the whole illmatic. kool though. albums a treat.


----------



## 323cheezy (May 30, 2011)

ya it was nice for the first couple days so far.... kinda rubin off me ...
Im still feeling that rae...shaolin versus wutang....and that joel ortiz....
Whats good with you don???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

alls good man, you know the drill just keep it moving. kinda drunk but have really been lacking in anything of great substance to listen to i try n listen to new music as much as possible but uk's a bit slower scene than over the pond. 

likin this though [youtube]GSkiTj6oXAk[/youtube]

hows ting with you man? you got stuff a growin?


----------



## 323cheezy (May 30, 2011)

^^^tru tru ...
Yeah i always got things on deck ....
check the link ... be good to have u in the jurn...
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/413528-california-dream-grow-skywalker-og-13.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

[youtube]rhMFKQnU0Ok&NR[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> ^^^tru tru ...
> Yeah i always got things on deck ....
> check the link ... be good to have u in the jurn...
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/413528-california-dream-grow-skywalker-og-13.html


 subbed dup man! tidy buds for sho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

[youtube]aKupedBwKRs[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;bDkqz5C62SM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDkqz5C62SM[/video]


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;DJjpL67Z7rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJjpL67Z7rw[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2011)

[youtube]IMOy9SsUQ7U[/youtube]

sup siccy!?


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 7, 2011)

lets b real.. this shit is ass.. not tht i expect anything great from eminem anymore but damn royce lol.. he dick rides em lol.. 
i can respect real shit but this shit is too soft.. the album is called bad meets evil.. this is more like cutie pants meets mr. muffins lol.. y is royce sayin hes alright being the 2nd best lmao.. 1st of all royce is 3287785450x wht em is at this point .. idk man.. im dissapointed in alot of ppl due 2 wht i just heard lmao..

Either way its a dope track and royce does his thing like always...peep.... 

http://youtu.be/kA8dHFWoYJw

bad meets evil...lighters

This albums gonna be dope....
Im on painkilers ,syrup weed hennessy , cigarerrettes...lol
http://youtu.be/W1r2JgjqJ4Q


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 9, 2011)

whats up guys?
i have been listening to a few tracks from this guy expedyte lately.
here is a pure banga from him and KILLAH PRIEST.....Dope!
[youtube]ipyeAs0VXtE[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 10, 2011)

that makes me want too post some heavy mental..
One of my fave albums of all time.....

From then to now what goes up must come down!!!
These are the basic instructions before leaving earth...lol
http://youtu.be/dm-jkqwz2HM

We was wisest an the riches...
Now we turned to snithches .
Woman turn to bitches......


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 18, 2011)

yeah cheez B.I.B.L.E haha. and em is definitely not what he used to be, i didnt get to check that royce shit out yet but i will after this post.
don are you talkin bout budden supposedly beatin that chick up and making her lose a baby? 
if so that is fucked, but you never know what devilish shit chicks can do sometimes.
i used to respect budden for his lyrics but that motherfucker talks so much shit on the web it makes me laugh.
didnt ghostface steal on joes face? then joe was bloggin with an icepak on his eye lmao.
but jb always trying to act all gangsta and shit.
props on teh mobb deep joint sicc, and everyone else for postin.
i got a whole different spectrum of joints to post tonight lol.
shabazz the disciple-breathing for you. there used to be someone who was on the shabazz shit who used to post here but i forgot who it was. im starting to see some of his shit is nice as hell. maybe to much spiritual shit for some.
[youtube]Nsz-iok5K5E[/youtube]
AOTP-DUMP THE CLIP
[youtube]6wLtLAEbw3w[/youtube]
This shit is kind Of dope. PANACEA-POPS SAID
[youtube]utmjd-NJ81k[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 19, 2011)

yo that bad meets evil is pretty hoaaard!

http://youtu.be/rJOsjP33nF4

peace koosh....


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 22, 2011)

jmt the worst [video=youtube;k9nx4IG-Wa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9nx4IG-Wa0[/video]


----------



## Brazko (Jun 22, 2011)

man, ya'll know I love that Wu.. 

bumping that Ruck and Rock right now

[youtube]c3ci6CuVrXE[/youtube]

[youtube]kqFA_mpUStI[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 23, 2011)

[youtube]UnGU84XgoFk?version=3"[/youtube]

[youtube]nia0_dMFfE4?version=3[/youtube]

[youtube]rJOsjP33nF4?version=3"[/youtube]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 23, 2011)

classic shit rite here[video=youtube;IvHJQQyRmjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvHJQQyRmjI[/video]


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 23, 2011)

[youtube]R7Aytn6qowU?version=3"[/youtube]

[youtube]xUIoBRd45ig?version=3"[/youtube]

[youtube]v5J5XdgaZKg?version=3"[/youtube]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;Bb3gB-qY2bQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb3gB-qY2bQ[/video]
some real shit


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 23, 2011)

masta Ace [video=youtube;qFH4PttDMsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFH4PttDMsA[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;2nJoefWJY_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nJoefWJY_c[/video]


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 29, 2011)

[youtube]CRHyBwNtkLA?version=3"[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (Jul 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;XGdeUI8Zumo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGdeUI8Zumo[/video]


----------



## ...... (Jul 4, 2011)

VER D said:


> [video=youtube;XGdeUI8Zumo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGdeUI8Zumo[/video]


lmfao play that video and watch your avatar dance to the beat.That shit was hilarious.

Anyone get the new jeezy mixtape?


----------



## Brazko (Jul 12, 2011)

...... said:


> lmfao play that video and watch your avatar dance to the beat.That shit was hilarious.
> 
> Anyone get the new jeezy mixtape?


I haven't hear it yet but was expecting it. Have you gotten it yet and is it worth getting if you have? I was just listening to Hypnotize or (Hypmatized as he said it) off the Inspiration. I haven't been feeling much of his music as a whole since then but I did appreciate his efforts of making a somewhat complete album I could listen to on his first two efforts. Maybe a good Mixtape is what I need to hear from him right now..

[youtube]8k2GywV1QC8[/youtube]


[youtube]BPDLoyNzqKU[/youtube]

[youtube]vCLOzLsza3c[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 15, 2011)

whats up fellas? im just chillin and decided to listen to some pac tonight. made me stop through.
big props on the masta ace acknowledge, i think i might have posted it somewhere in here but hard to tell lol.
and the i had that prodigy joint on heavy rotation back in tha day. had to give u props on some of those that were always some of my favorite artists. prodigy not so much anymore but back in the day, 
everyone else ima check yalls posts now. 
hope all is good with everyone.


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 15, 2011)

How far back? WAY BACK!

[video=youtube;mhlCbw9C_ME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhlCbw9C_ME[/video][video=youtube;pEbGLE5EVP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEbGLE5EVP0[/video][video=youtube;MK0A3r65HGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK0A3r65HGw[/video][video=youtube;QFRErTzX-q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFRErTzX-q8[/video][video=youtube;4lp6mR-TD9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lp6mR-TD9w[/video][video=youtube;UiPbeIXZpD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiPbeIXZpD4[/video]... Too many to list here. I seen the first episode of Yo! MTV Raps with Dr Dre (Not NWA), Ed Lover, Mailman and Fab 5 Freddy... I've been hooked since then.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 15, 2011)

oh shit cheez embedded that shit lol. cheez that doom shit was on some real smooth steez, good look cuzo.
ver d puttin up some raw shit from the gawd haha and lol at dots. whats up dots, hopefully we will get some preseason soon. we both got some unfinished b.I. in the division,
brazko i was listening to some pac joints when i clicked this thread and saw that pac vid, bangin shit, feelin the ugk shit a lot.
just got done watching insidious...that shit was crazy.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 16, 2011)

oh shit i was listening to funky enough the other day and was thinking that shit was fiyah haha.
d.o.c had shit on lock before his accident. i even bought the cd with his voice all fucked up and just wasnt the same.


----------



## Brazko (Jul 16, 2011)

mastakoosh said:


> oh shit i was listening to funky enough the other day and was thinking that shit was fiyah haha.
> d.o.c had shit on lock before his accident. i even bought the cd with his voice all fucked up and just wasnt the same.


So thats what happened to D.O.C. I just thought the whole N.W.A fall out was the reason he dropped off the scene. When N.W.A picked him up, he did bring them to another whole level with his lyrics that wasn't consistent with stereotypical gangsta rap but it didn't take away from the groups persona. I kinda remember hearing something about an accident but I didn't know it was anything serious. I'm going to google it now and get the full scoop on what happened.

[youtube]t98r3GoLxWg[/youtube]

Here's some Keith Murray, He had some fire joints back in the day. His first two albums I recall I could rock all the way through. His last few efforts after getting out the pin couldn't hold any weight. A few mainstream joints you could listen to but the albums to me was garbage and I just gave up on him. 

[youtube]efG7EJTS2sw[/youtube]

[youtube]EQcSoE1bt_A[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Jul 16, 2011)

And Chubb Rock is a Lyrical Beast..., They should've had him on some kind of VH1 honors show by now!!


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 17, 2011)

lol...koosh ...
I know how to embed shit now...
Kool keith wu tang dis...
[youtube]KaxYi5srn0c?version=3"[/youtube]

Yeah..
You motherfuckers oughta let me go and finish this motherfuckin album
Dr. dooom..
Name of this track is called I dont want the motherfuckin chorus
Whatever all the arrangements are we gon go through
Fuck all the laws..

What the fuck was in your mind when you rapped on that track? 
Who posessed you to do that? who programmed - that shit sound wack
Unplug your mic
You motherfuckers rap under a bunch of fuckin hype
Programmed by the company, makin somethin cheap
Vocals sound like a nigga with no dough and a promo;
Makin asses out of yourselves, tryin to rap solo
Suck my dick when you see me; avoid because you wanna be me
Yall niggaz write like slouches puffin blunts on studio couches
Whats up you fuckin amateur? 
Your engineerll cue in your bullshit cadence
That shit sounds simple; look at this nigga rhymin to hisself
Wack as fuck, smell like shit for one buck
Big crews dont want it -- yall get it worse
Which one of yall motherfuckers is waitin for the mic first? 
I hope your bitch is in the audience
Your wife too, thats your fanbase -- plus your djs in the place
Im about to boo you, let it be fair; when you come off-stage
Ninety percent of the people that came on your guest list
Aint gon be there
A big dissapointment when I rub your asshole with a verbal ointment
Rappers actin hard, nervous in the dressin room
With a security guard
Groupies standin round with they fuckin face frowned
Lookin like fuckin homey the clown
Put that spring water down man, you aint sweatin
You motherfuckers did a ten minute weak show and you jettin;
Your fans are mad - your performance was garbage bag
Look at these videotapes
Walkin back and forth grabbin your nuts like the planet of the apes
Supervise it, criticize it, yall dont realize it
Where the real guys at
Whos administrating your budget when you takin
That high picture for right on with your ballroom light on
You know the night is kind of special like lauryn bro
When I escort you to your car, you breakout bastards
Leave the premises and reminisce on your rookie season
After you first started
You try to work hard and you never paid no dues
Like cold crush and afrika bambaata
You wack nigga, tryin to act large in the video in nevada
You fuckin pink maggot; Ill take your mic, you cant have it
You niggaz be runnin around with ears open like fuckin bunny rabbits

Thats right, dr. dooom
All you motherfuckers around the world sittin in studios with your boys
Hypin your shit up
Motherfuckers dont wanna tell you that your shit is wack
Because they all yes men
Sittin around, carryin your roadie cases
Bein your fuckin cheerleaders
Ima tell you straight, look in the fuckin mirror, you wack
That shit dont sound right, your mixdown aint right
Your vocals are too low.. your fuckin cadence is off
Stage shows weak.. fuck you!


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;xRRen4nuVkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRRen4nuVkg&feature=player_embedded#at=29[/video]


----------



## VER D (Jul 18, 2011)

real O.G. shit all these lil wannabes these days dont got shit on this 
[video=youtube;MYFf87Blsd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYFf87Blsd0&NR=1[/video]


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Wow this thread is still going.*


----------



## VER D (Jul 21, 2011)

haven't bumped this in years
[video=youtube;eHCg268_-mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHCg268_-mc[/video]


----------



## herbavor (Jul 22, 2011)

dope.


VER D said:


> real O.G. shit all these lil wannabes these days dont got shit on this
> [video=youtube;MYFf87Blsd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYFf87Blsd0&NR=1[/video]


[video=youtube;cwff61MTOUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwff61MTOUo[/video]


----------



## Brazko (Jul 23, 2011)

[youtube]tvNRaF9YLU0[/youtube]

[youtube]0mnyBp4FzzI[/youtube]


----------



## Mental91 (Jul 23, 2011)

Mount up!

[video=youtube;mSmndYDdlv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSmndYDdlv0[/video]


----------



## VER D (Jul 25, 2011)

20 years later


----------



## VER D (Jul 25, 2011)

VER D said:


> 20 years later


 my bad
[video=youtube;KutXyPEEbQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KutXyPEEbQs[/video]


----------



## ...... (Jul 25, 2011)

mastakoosh said:


> oh shit cheez embedded that shit lol. cheez that doom shit was on some real smooth steez, good look cuzo.
> ver d puttin up some raw shit from the gawd haha and lol at dots. whats up dots, hopefully we will get some preseason soon. we both got some unfinished b.I. in the division,
> brazko i was listening to some pac joints when i clicked this thread and saw that pac vid, bangin shit, feelin the ugk shit a lot.
> just got done watching insidious...that shit was crazy.


lockouts over,its going down oct 30 when dallas comes to philly but to be honest im more afraid of the giants this year.There gonna be fucking pissed trying to get revenge after that last game lol.Well probably lose to the boys once,we always do.Not counting the redskins the NFC East is gonna be crazy this year.


----------



## VER D (Aug 11, 2011)

you cant fuck with it
[video=youtube;WA-zaE6aevs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA-zaE6aevs[/video]


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 12, 2011)

[youtube]3BU72ZtWhS0?version=3"[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (Sep 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;Gynkzibz8UI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gynkzibz8UI[/video]


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Sep 17, 2011)

it not a throwback , but i like it.

[youtube]6tPcOC4-PDY[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Sep 19, 2011)

[youtube]2JEKZDV7cys[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 23, 2011)

[youtube]YuTN2Q9ao3k&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (Sep 25, 2011)

i cant believe i never thot of telling my mother that to get out of school 
[video=youtube;u9rL8VWR8nI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9rL8VWR8nI&feature=feedu[/video]


----------



## Mental91 (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;R6djiumfB9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6djiumfB9Y&list=PL9CAF96CFCE2AF56F&index=1[/video]


----------



## herbavor (Oct 15, 2011)

wuh wuh?
[video=youtube;opWYnUpNtG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opWYnUpNtG8[/video]

[video=youtube;WKdnZKIX7Gc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKdnZKIX7Gc[/video]


----------



## ...... (Oct 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;HSj4_8MR2lI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSj4_8MR2lI[/video]


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 17, 2011)

good look on those crook dodgers....
Take me back to 97 ... i still bump jeru now and then....
Koosh you may be gone but your thread lives on ....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

say whaaaat? koosh has left the building?


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 17, 2011)

hes not dead or anything .... just on a long hiatus... i suppose...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2011)

ah man that sucks. hope his youngun is being looked out for.

some uk shit to get ya heads noddin!

[youtube]_wf9UxvHQe0[/youtube]


----------



## ...... (Dec 1, 2011)

where the fuck has koosh been????And now his damn cowboys are gonna take the east lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2011)

locked down dots


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Q11ASg2sBBY]http://youtu.be/Q11ASg2sBBY[/video]

come on heads keep it movin


----------



## ...... (Jan 18, 2012)

had a koosh sighting the other day lmfao.

Heres my man AR,yall might not really like him but I gotta support the local guys that spit real shit.
Hes the first one who starts it out.The others nitty I dont really fuck with him though.
[video=youtube;TPPXXjpBUUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPPXXjpBUUQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

Not the greatest flow but that glock like a mop line was funny as hell.

You saw Koosh? Not through a piece of glass? Tell him I said hi.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;GSszWXkDHa8]http://youtu.be/GSszWXkDHa8[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh shit don and dots still holdin it down. Im gonna try to stick around but i gotta learn how to post vids with this phone lol. Im sure its easy just got it tonight though. Gotta get my tablet outta pawn too. No bids but under restrictions so cant get blazed for now. Still take a few hits now and then amd tried that herbal shit. Not sure that shit is healthy though nawmean lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2012)

hey Koosh glad to hear your not penned in man! that JWH18 stuff isnt exactly great eh! gave me some dodgy heart palpitations for a while.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;q0WMSovOboY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0WMSovOboY[/video]


----------



## morganmack (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;6ihPOTDxMfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ihPOTDxMfE[/video]

[video=youtube;cP0wsET8__Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP0wsET8__Y[/video]

Classics!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2012)

what up SICC! been a while man you good?

http://andreawoo.wordpress.com/2012/01/27/nerd-discover-exactly-which-day-was-ice-cubes-good-day/


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 17, 2012)

All is good homie, im just chillin' above the clouds 

[video=youtube;3IoPeNC4k_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IoPeNC4k_0[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2012)

hahah i opened this to post some gang starr!! 

[video=youtube_share;kT4jQld_FiE]http://youtu.be/kT4jQld_FiE[/video]

damn i'm hungover


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;rL9ihXiFAko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL9ihXiFAko&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL130397D9975 43DFE&amp;lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;lk_sBFTDK-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk_sBFTDK-g[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;0vsLcNJdF9k]http://youtu.be/0vsLcNJdF9k[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;vlArfjk5H6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlArfjk5H6w[/video]


----------



## Brazko (Mar 23, 2012)

[youtube]9pRHZm8LPZQ[/youtube]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;G2NtbHqHK9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2NtbHqHK9Y&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;51W-QqbicTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51W-QqbicTs&amp;feature=my_liked_videos&amp;list=LLV_KjYOJFaEf 8mPY_kuNOAw[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 26, 2012)

Damn a lotta doap posts. Ill be back later with some of my own.


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 26, 2012)

mastakoosh said:


> Damn a lotta doap posts. Ill be back later with some of my own.


respect koosh....
good tyo see you on the boards..
[youtube]OXqvmlIiEr4?version=3[/youtube]


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Mar 26, 2012)

[youtube]H86m44hQgy0[/youtube]

this song^^^ reminded me of this song by the streets . i love old school garage piano hooks. thats probably why i like the rihanna song so much . plus shes like the hottest chick ever. that accent omg!

[youtube]0Z1kRhiPE0E[/youtube]

anyone else hear the similarites ? or is just me?


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 30, 2012)

joeyjoejoe said:


> [youtube]H86m44hQgy0[/youtube]
> 
> this song^^^ reminded me of this song by the streets . i love old school garage piano hooks. thats probably why i like the rihanna song so much . plus shes like the hottest chick ever. that accent omg!
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;3Qg3rQfeZv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Qg3rQfeZv4[/video]


but dont you just know it.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 31, 2012)

thanks cheez. lotta ogs up in here with all types of doapness lol. i have been feeling lotta old living legends shit. this mj shit is deep too. 
[youtube]pT0I3Y84afg[/youtube]
grouch, murs, slug rip this shit
[youtube]Zh2AnMk870c[/youtube]
[youtube]Nnm3a7QnTwc[/youtube]
[youtube]MqiRYuima6U[/youtube]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;Nj31LWPjFoc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj31LWPjFoc[/video]
............


----------



## ...... (Apr 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;2aXqu2IsYBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aXqu2IsYBE[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 19, 2012)

...... said:


> [video=youtube;2aXqu2IsYBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aXqu2IsYBE[/video]


nh is that shit i miss the old touchmoney days


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;J_7qlkOb1aY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_7qlkOb1aY[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ecOKP4_lFsg]http://youtu.be/ecOKP4_lFsg[/video]

........................


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;sPwICxjNvY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPwICxjNvY4[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;m5vw4ajnWGA]http://youtu.be/m5vw4ajnWGA[/video]
.................................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2012)

BUMP 
doc i think i can hear a faint heartbeat.....
BUMP

[video=youtube_share;2P_P7KLyo8E]http://youtu.be/2P_P7KLyo8E[/video]

dunno if you guys will like this one fusion rarely works but i think this does quite well. those that hate dubstep will still hate it though!

worth A watch for the b boys


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;y9MpwzM13MI]http://youtu.be/y9MpwzM13MI[/video]
....................


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 15, 2012)

damn shit was dope don. tried a lot of shit but never that tweak shit. been wanting to make a huge post with so many different vibes of hip hop but been lazy. might get to it tonight. one more thing, i havent been a fan of riff raff and a lot of new shit cuz i like a lot of older hip hop. but im now keepin an open mind to some new shit so i dont become a dinosaur and get left behind by all the new shit. i think raff is trollin ppl and maybe u cant take him serious but some of his shit is alright but i really used to despise a lot of the new shit and him.

on a lot of other sites cats get so caught up on what hip hop is. underground, mainstream, ole school, new, im just tryin to keep an open mind anymore is what this long winded post is getting at lol.
with that said here is a jawn or 2 with raff and bronson. ftr bronson has always been dope to me and i believe u were the first person to intro me to his music don, thas whats up
really feelin this.
[youtube]WpiFF6K1iZQ[/youtube]
this got a nice old school feel
[youtube]iGUhoqr4rjY[/youtube]
these dudes are crazy. beats tight, dirt nasty crackin me up, thinkin hes trying to sound like weezy lol. plus we got some farmers round here
[youtube]8yGnlfcyVjw[/youtube]
this is like perfection to me
[youtube]1dr1kQDGgRk[/youtube]
raw
[youtube]Nsz-iok5K5E[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2012)

some awesome shit there koosh man, i just can't get away with riff raff, his style's crazy he looks like a throwback from 92 in the rainbow colour shell suit. i thought he was a joke character like fuckin borat when i first saw him ?!?!

why the hell action is doing anywhere near him i don't get. i hear you on trying not to let new stuff bypass you, forcing myself to listen to new stuff is hard sometimes though. i can't even get into wiz khalif. take peeps under the stairs compare the flow to even action bronson in the first track an i don't know if the others were throwing him off but that whole thing was no good to me. and i really rate action bronson 

shabazz is sweet too. going to get a bit on the DL. 

my gf's bro went to see kanye and jay z last week. they did each others tracks, i saw a vid and they were both top class. i'll see if i can get it off him n post.

good to see you round Koosh man. stay up!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2012)

didn't put a track in DUH

[video=youtube_share;FauIovagTuM]http://youtu.be/FauIovagTuM[/video]

how you get all those tracks in one post koosh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2012)

boom bap goon rap

[video=youtube_share;q9pQspUmlzg]http://youtu.be/q9pQspUmlzg[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;oWh61uLdN1w]http://youtu.be/oWh61uLdN1w[/video]

quality is a bit off but still fuckin cool none the less.

busta and dre have been at the same growth hormone as desperate Dan.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 19, 2012)

So yall dont like new music....
Heres that old sko'
[youtube]vCluERGyHpg?[/youtube]

"Mandatory for me too keep fucking your head up, hi teknowledgy, i drafted the devil..Make your head turn twise"
Lyrics!


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 19, 2012)

...

[youtube]dBZJKTIojLg?[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2012)

hip hop awesomeness 

[video=youtube_share;AsJ0iMM6a10]http://youtu.be/AsJ0iMM6a10[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2012)

la coka......
[video=youtube_share;8jySBLKW1I8]http://youtu.be/8jySBLKW1I8[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;hBQsn6wCsbQ]http://youtu.be/hBQsn6wCsbQ[/video]

RA, big time underated


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;dKHsGh-y8d8]http://youtu.be/dKHsGh-y8d8[/video].....................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2012)

where the heads at ?

[video=youtube_share;7mdtXqiB3-E]http://youtu.be/7mdtXqiB3-E[/video]


----------



## Brazko (Oct 27, 2012)

I just put the Last 3 joints in Rotation 


[video=youtube;bv0b7JQu_R8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bv0b7JQu_R8[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn, a 5 year old 154 page music thread...

[video=youtube;9M23zjNrG9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9M23zjNrG9M[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

that's right man! hippedy hop till i drop

[video=youtube_share;cS7sZ1qUqnA]http://youtu.be/cS7sZ1qUqnA[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

Pink Floyd - learning 2 Fly 

[video=youtube;ImUfDBqJ1HU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImUfDBqJ1HU[/video]

Into the distance, a ribbon of black
Stretched to the point of no turning back
Flight of fancy on a windswept field
Standing alone, my senses reel
Fatal attraction that's holding me fast
Now, can't escape this irresistible grasp
Can't keep my eyes from the circling sky
Tongue-tied and twisted; just an earth-bound misfit, I
Ice is forming on the tips of my wings
Unheeded warnings, I thought I thought of everything
No navigator to find my way home
Unladen, empty, and turned to stone
A soul in tension that's learning to fly
Condition: grounded - determined to try
Can't keep my eyes from the circling skies
Tongue-tied and twisted; just an earth-bound misfit, I
[BRIDGE]..........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

prisoner, & sunbiz i think you've not quite got the jist of the thread but i like a bit of floyd! 

[video=youtube_share;Sk9XYQMRiLY]http://youtu.be/Sk9XYQMRiLY[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> prisoner, & sunbiz i think you've not quite got the jist of the thread but i like a bit of floyd!


sure, how 'bout this 4 a throwback .....Body Count - The Winner Loses (ice T is in body count)

[video=youtube;sMEvwetyomw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMEvwetyomw[/video]

My friend's addicted to cocaine
smokes day and night
drives mom and pop insane.
Living his life in the dark light
every dollar he gets goes into the pipe.

He wants to borrow some money from me
do you think I'm blind
don't know the score
can't see?

You wanna get high as the sky
(You're kissin' your life goodbye) You're kissin' your life goodbye
(You think it's a game) You think it's a game that you play
(But the winners lose) But the winners lose it all someday.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Dec 14, 2012)

crack is wack! unless your from new orleans ... in that case its awesome!

i should add that this also the best music video ever made.. bar none.. hands down. i say that with all honesty

[youtube]klKC8HPkOh0[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (Dec 15, 2012)

throw back like a mug
[video=youtube;_H4Q2SFRP-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_H4Q2SFRP-s[/video]


----------



## Psilocybe cubensis (Dec 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TN-kDEKxF0


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_HWLslfmJI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCZrz8siv4Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0wlPnHuaN4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qz0PgqrXd0


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;ihDeeOSOkcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihDeeOSOkcU&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLAB950C530 D5E06B7[/video]..........................


----------



## SyD (Dec 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;iRkoA6WOXag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRkoA6WOXag[/video]

this was my mothafuckin JAM back in 7th grade


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jan 31, 2013)

[youtube]QbXC0Z7oyUU[/youtube]


if you dont know, now you know . your welcome


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Been quite a while. Dont know if anyone is still around? Gonna listen to some of these post


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIF6An7ZRec&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Whatup a koosh man!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 5, 2013)

Don is still around. Good to see you still kickin it lol.Just doin the family thing. My little boy is 4 now, damn time flies.Still find time for herb and hip hop every day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2013)

hey Koosh man! been a minute, hope alls good though by sounds of it hiphop herb and family. you're all good fella. boom bap for life man!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 29, 2013)

thx don. now i can get back to posting vids, wasnt sure how to on my phone.
my taste in hip hop has changed a little in the last year or 2 but i still like my old school shit

[youtube]ephvf3FR4xQ[/youtube]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 29, 2013)

goddamn the steez of these posts is on point lol.
so many different vibes of hophop, stig shit if fiyahh and that joint from 3joe is on point.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;bYrmop7g2cU]http://youtu.be/bYrmop7g2cU[/video]

rip Nate


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 27, 2013)

see if i can get this back any
the big homey tamer

[youtube]dKUQb-Zcnhg[/youtube]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;zQUm8EZLjoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQUm8EZLjoo[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2014)

anyone still up in here?

[video=youtube_share;MvstK9GPJcE]http://youtu.be/MvstK9GPJcE[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 4, 2014)

Im gonna have to figure out how to post vids from a tablet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2014)

i don't believe it. sup KOOSH!!! how've you been man?


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 14, 2015)

Don I'm good bro. Just moved into a new house with a huge basement. I am getting the itch back for my first love. Tired of getting extorted for these shite bags lol. Hope all is well with u!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

blast from the past bro! glad your straight man. i'm just about to move myself. i'm itching to get going so bad! me n some good people have a seedbank going! breedersboutique.com

yeah buying weed sucks the big one eh!

you forgot a tune tho dude!


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes forgot to add rakim & krs was nice! I can't seem to figure out how to embed YouTube to forums on this tablet. I'll just google it like everything else lol. 

I have been def feeling ab lately. That song is dope fosho. I def plan on staying around this time and posting.

Awesome on the seed bank. That's been my first order of business, to line up some genetics.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

great to see you back man! Yeah action bronsolini is awesome, a chef that raps about weed n cooking. Man's a breath of fresh air to rap.

check the site dude we got 50% off til 4:20 ill hook you with freebies!


----------



## ExBuyer (Apr 19, 2015)

Still relevant to this day real music will never loose its relevance


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 11, 2016)

Been feeling the grouch shit lately! Pac will always be relevant!


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 11, 2016)

Been fucking with this hardcore. Actions speak louder than words!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2016)

dunno if you'll be able to understand him lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dunno if you'll be able to understand him lol


Feeling it Don! Like an across the pond version of the ten crack commandments!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2016)

yeah I thought it'd give you a giggle if nothin else Koosh.

you musta heard of RA Rugged man's protege A-F-R-O by now yeah?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 19, 2016)

The A-f-r-o guy is a beast. Never heard of him before, he is young and should have a nice career!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2016)

Gonna be amazing he's such a talent and so young. His mother used to make him read the dictionary as punishment. Beast mode fo sho!


----------

